# Argon AM



## der-gute (23. August 2012)

Argon AM
Frank Schneider has proven that an Argon AM is fast, aggressive and capable of
winning. In Master Class at Megavalanche race in AlpeD'huez he became first and
this is something special. The Argon AM, Gates Carbondrive ready, optimized for
150mm forks and a pleasant AllMountain geometry, leaves beside the Zero Stack
head tube and the new 12mm Thruaxle dropout no wishes unfulfilled.
A carefree Bike for the growing Trail Center community and epic alpine tours.


----------



## der-gute (23. August 2012)

jetzt fehlen nur noch Geodaten bzw. ein Datenblatt.

ich melde mich mal als ersten Interessenten an 

das Argon AM sieht wohl aus, wie mein imaginäres Argon FR Tailor made,
das ich grade plante.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (23. August 2012)

Hm.. melde ebenfalls mal Interesse an...Geometrie-Vergleich zum Argon FR würde mich interessieren. Ist es dann aber noch möglich das Argon AM mit Rohloff bzw. Alfine zu fahren?


----------



## MarcoFibr (23. August 2012)

Wäre 160mm zwecks Gabelwahl nicht besser gewesen?


----------



## Surtre (23. August 2012)

Das Ganze bitte noch mit Pinion (und ordentlicher Kurbel ) und Gates.


----------



## der-gute (23. August 2012)

Argon AM Pinion GCD geht sicher,
das Argon steht ja schon im Production Plan.

das es für 150 mm geplant is, find ich vollkommen ausreichend.

ich nehm entweder ne Sektor coil oder ne Lyrik RC2L UTurn Coil und fahr die im Regelbetrieb mit 150 mm.
zum bergab bolzen schraub ich se dann auf 160 ;-)


----------



## dr.juggles (23. August 2012)

ist nur die frage was ist der unterschied zum argon fr?
das tapered steuerrohr?
die steckachse war ja für mich pflicht...ohne würd ichs nicht kaufen.
aber ne 160er gabel will ich schon. nicht grad wegen dem federweg, aber wegen den steiferen rohren.
idealerweise würde das argon am so aussehen wie schneidis "bude", also auch ohne sitzrohrgussets. mit ner reverb brauch ich eh kein so langes sitzrohr.
mannomann bin ich gespannt auf bilder und geodaten.


----------



## der-gute (23. August 2012)

die Winkel am Argon FR sind echt steil,
dazu wird man endlich Gabeln direkt im Steuerohr integriert fahren kann.
bisher war ja immer ein aussen liegender unterer Steuersatz nötig.

ich denke, das AM wird ein echt neues Bike,
so wie es die meisten beim FR als custom wollen...


----------



## dr.juggles (23. August 2012)

bleibt der argon am eigentlich gates fähig?
wäre wohl irgendwann mal eine überlegung wert.
würde es aber erstmals normal mit kette fahren.
hat das argon fr eigentlich iscg tabs @der gute?
falls nicht würde ich mir am neuen noch wünschen.

nur welche farbe nehm ich ??? 

edit wird der rahmen gates fähig..steht ja im text!
frage mich nur wie sie es mit der steckachse anstellen? werden dann auch wieder horizontale ausfaller zum verschieben?


----------



## der-gute (23. August 2012)

die aktuellen Ausfaller haben doch senkrechte Schlitze und sind dann im Ganzen verschieblich...

mein 2009er hat noch kein ISCG, die aktuellen FR schon.

es wird wieder schwarz elox.


----------



## wildbiker (23. August 2012)

Bei mir wirds Raw. Nur welche farbe nehm ich bei den decals und dingen wie Steuersatz/Sattelklemme/Schnellspanner... 150 mm Gabel reicht mir auch aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (25. August 2012)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Bei mir wirds Raw. Nur welche farbe nehm ich bei den decals und dingen wie Steuersatz/Sattelklemme/Schnellspanner... 150 mm Gabel reicht mir auch aus.



Was für eine doofe Fräge. Es sollte doch dir gefallen 

Du bist bestimmt ne Frau


----------



## Elfriede (25. August 2012)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Hm.. melde ebenfalls mal Interesse an...Geometrie-Vergleich zum Argon FR würde mich interessieren. Ist es dann aber noch möglich das Argon AM mit Rohloff bzw. Alfine zu fahren?



Na ganz einfach. Weiß, Blau und Gelb auf schwarzem Untergrund bzw. mit Umrahmung (siehe Userbildchen). Sowas hat noch keiner.


----------



## Dutshlander (25. August 2012)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Na ganz einfach. Weiß, Blau und Gelb auf schwarzem Untergrund bzw. mit Umrahmung (siehe Userbildchen). Sowas hat noch keiner.


Ich würde sagen in umgekehrte reihenfolge , wie die NL FahneRot Weiß Blau


----------



## der-gute (29. August 2012)

gabs keine offizielle Geo?


----------



## dr.juggles (31. August 2012)

wird das argon am die gussets vom helius am behalten oder sieht das dann auch aus wie beim neuen helius ac/ion 16?
an schneidis "bude" mit tapered und helius am gussets ists schon sehr nice.


----------



## motoerhead (3. September 2012)

wie viel wirds ca. kosten? mit pinion u. gates? 2000â¬ ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diamondaine (3. September 2012)

motoerhead schrieb:


> wie viel wirds ca. kosten? mit pinion u. gates? 2000 ?


Du meinst wohl eher 3000


----------



## motoerhead (3. September 2012)

ok dann 3000â¬


----------



## alpenbiker (4. September 2012)

motoerhead schrieb:


> wie viel wirds ca. kosten? mit pinion u. gates? 2000 ?



Hab auf der Messe gefragt: Argon mit Pinion 2700,- plus knapp 300,- für Gates


----------



## .t1mo (4. September 2012)

Eigentlich dafür, dass es wirklich mal etwas anderes und vor allem auch innovativ ist, gar nicht so viel.


----------



## Dutshlander (4. September 2012)

alpenbiker schrieb:


> Hab auf der Messe gefragt: Argon mit Pinion 2700,- plus knapp 300,- für Gates





.t1mo schrieb:


> Eigentlich dafür, dass es wirklich mal etwas  anderes und vor allem auch innovativ ist, gar nicht so viel.



Na ja da muss die Omma lange für stricken, oder sich was zum  was wünschen  und sich  beschenken lassen.


----------



## .t1mo (5. September 2012)

Für die Omma ist ein Hardtail sowieso nix


----------



## MarcoFibr (5. September 2012)

Gibt es Infos zum Preis und der Geo? 

Glaube meine Helius AM wird verkauft.


----------



## andi.f.1809 (5. September 2012)

Wird es das Argon AM "nur" in 26 Zoll geben oder wird es auch andere Varianten geben.
ich hoff ich werde jetzt nicht gesteinigt;-)


----------



## dr.juggles (5. September 2012)

techsheet folgt die kommenden zwei wochen...sie sind sich nocht nicht genau sicher wegen den daten.


----------



## MarcoFibr (5. September 2012)

Danke. Dann werde ich mal meinen Rahmen mit Dämpfer zum Verkauf anbieten. Das Argon AM ist das richtige Bike für den Norden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (5. September 2012)

...und für den osten, den süden und sogar noch den westen!


----------



## MarcoFibr (5. September 2012)

Wird der Rahmen für 160mm Gabeln sein?
Kann ich mit dem Standard-Steuerrohr eine 1,5 Zoll Gabel fahren?


----------



## dr.juggles (5. September 2012)

vinc meinte für 150mm gabeln, mir wäre ne lyrik in dem bike auch lieber.
das neue zerostack tapered steuerrohr ist standard beim argon am.
ob da eine 1.5" reingeht weiß ich nicht.


----------



## MarcoFibr (5. September 2012)

Lyrik kann man auf 150mm traveln...


----------



## dr.juggles (5. September 2012)

fantastisch!


----------



## trailterror (5. September 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> techsheet folgt die kommenden zwei wochen...sie sind sich nocht nicht genau sicher wegen den daten.



Ion 16 tech sheets auch? Hast ja vielleicht zufällig danach gefragt 
Ach ja, vll noch nach dem 2013er ion 18 nachgefragt?


----------



## dr.juggles (5. September 2012)

ion interessiert mich nicht


----------



## der-gute (5. September 2012)

man kann eine onepointfive Gabel in einem 44er Steuerrohr mit einem Nuke Proof Warhead 44 EEOS fahren.
man braucht unten einen normalen ZS56/40 Steuersatz und die obere Schale vom Nuke Proof.

hab ich so am Fanes gemacht, bis ich ne tapered Lyrik hatte...


----------



## MarcoFibr (5. September 2012)

Cool. Danke. Reset Racing hat nicht das passende im Programm, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surtre (6. September 2012)

Eine EC44/38.1-Schale ist bei Reset noch nicht gelistet. Bislang gibt es nur die 44-auf-1.5-Steuersatzhälfte für unten. 
Frag' doch mal an, ob nicht ein 1.5-Innenleben für oben angefertigt werden kann, bislang scheint es dieses noch nicht zu geben. Schale, Lager&Co sind ja identisch. Auf den Undercover musst Du dann allerdings verzichten, der 1.5-Undercover passt nicht zu den Flatstack-Schalen.


----------



## der-gute (6. September 2012)

Reset baut nicht so einfach irgendwas, die haben ja einen gewissen Standard!


----------



## dr.juggles (6. September 2012)

was hol ich mir dann eigentlich für ne gabel fürs argon am?
wenns schon das depperte steuerrohr hat, will ich es natürlich auch nutzen.

die sektor dp coil wäre meine erste wahl wenns bei der 150mm beschränkung bleibt.

AAAABER woher krieg ich ne tapered sektor?
gibts im aftermarket nur als 1 1/8" :-(

ist doch alles mist ey.


----------



## der-gute (6. September 2012)

kauf dir ne Revelation RCT3 und bau die auf Coil um

leider gibt's keine QR20 mehr.

oder am Besten nimmste ne Lyrik SoloAir und travelst die auf 150 mm


----------



## dr.juggles (6. September 2012)

kann man die lyrik soloair intern auf 150mm begrenzen?

auf u-turn hab ich kein bock, aber das gäbs ja eh nur bei coil.

achja 20mm achse ist pflicht!


----------



## ruv (7. September 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Wird der Rahmen für 160mm Gabeln sein?
> Kann ich mit dem Standard-Steuerrohr eine 1,5 Zoll Gabel fahren?



ich denke schon, denn in "schneidis" Argon AM ist ne Durolux dirn, und die gibts nur mit 160/180mm Federweg!





suf den Fotos von der Eurobike sieht das sogar nach noch mehr Federweg aus, ich würde fast die 180mm schätzen, kann aber auch täuschen

gruß

         ruv


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (7. September 2012)

laut vinc ist die durolux von schneidi auf 150 getravelt


----------



## MarcoFibr (9. September 2012)

Welches Steuerrohr passt am besten zum AM? Neuer Standard oder 1,5"?
Will für die Zukunft gerüstet sein.


----------



## ruv (9. September 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> laut vinc ist die durolux von schneidi auf 150 getravelt



das ist ja voll Plöd... dann hat sich ja nich viel getan, im vergl. zum Argon FR das ist ja auch nur bis 150mm zugelassen!

...aber warum bauen die denn da nicht eine 150er gabel ein, ist doch mit sicherheit leichter?

gruß

          ruv


----------



## MarcoFibr (9. September 2012)

Aber bestimmt nicht stabiler...


----------



## frankensteinmtb (9. September 2012)

Schneidi hat gemeint, da wäre die 180er Durolux drinne, für einen noch flacheren Lenkwinkel  ...


----------



## ruv (9. September 2012)

hi,

das sieht auf dem dem Pic der Messe auch nach mehr als 150 millimeterchen aus!


----------



## dr.juggles (9. September 2012)

dem schneidi ists eh egal wenn sein rahmen die grätsche machen sollte, dann bekommt er nen neuen, für umme.


----------



## dr.juggles (14. September 2012)

wann gibts endlich die techsheets fürs argon am?


----------



## Deleted 214249 (14. September 2012)

motoerhead schrieb:


> wie viel wirds ca. kosten? mit pinion u. gates? 2000 ?


customer pricelist 2013: 
http://nicolai-bikes.de/Nicolai_Bik...ges/Nicolai/Nicolai Bikes Preisliste 2013.pdf


----------



## MarcoFibr (14. September 2012)

Dachte alle Rahmen bekommen 142x12?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (14. September 2012)

das war wohl keine Ente, aber sehr voreilig.

soll wohl zum Produktjahr 2014 kommen.
die PM Aufnahme hab ich auch noch nicht bekommen.
das ZS44/56 Steuerrohr gibts aber schon.


----------



## dr.juggles (14. September 2012)

custom geo 730 steine...waren doch mal 600

finds auch schade, dass erstmal nur das ion 16 die "neuen" standards bekommt


----------



## andi.f.1809 (14. September 2012)

könnte man diese Optionen nicht schon gleich als Standard einführen.
Da gab es doch schon mal einen Thread, wo man sich die Standards "wünschen" konnte oder.
also 12*142 und PM Aufnahme wären schon was;-)


----------



## MarcoFibr (14. September 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> das war wohl keine Ente, aber sehr voreilig.
> 
> soll wohl zum Produktjahr 2014 kommen.
> die PM Aufnahme hab ich auch noch nicht bekommen.
> das ZS44/56 Steuerrohr gibts aber schon.



Steht das auf deiner Argon AM Bestellung?


----------



## der-gute (14. September 2012)

nein...

Priorität 2012 war bei mir das Helius AC 29"

das Argon AM kommt 2013.

das war aber eine grundsätzliche Aussage vom Besserwisser


----------



## trailterror (14. September 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> custom geo 730 steine...waren doch mal 600
> 
> finds auch schade, dass erstmal nur das ion 16 die "neuen" standards bekommt



Find ich auch........schachzug halt....


Die 130â¬ erhÃ¶hung find ich auch happig...Trotzdem bleibt der tailor rahmen ne geile sache

Ion 14 kommt mit dem EC34/49 headtube  nur warum wirds nicht als aufpreismÃ¶glichkeit (fÃ¼r andere rahmen) gefÃ¼hrt 

Ion 18/20 auch mit ZS steuerrohr...das heisst auch bei den hardcor gravity bikes ohne gusset??


----------



## MarcoFibr (15. September 2012)

Mal schauen, wenn die ersten Bikes geliefert werden und was wirklich dran ist.

Argon AM ist bestellt...


----------



## der-gute (15. September 2012)

dran is, was auf deiner Bestellbestätigung steht.


----------



## MarcoFibr (15. September 2012)

Dann kommt 142x12 ! 

49 KW ist Liefertermin, wenn alles klappt. Bin mal auf die Geodaten  gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Physio (15. September 2012)

Geodaten bzw TechSheet is seit zwei Tagen auf Homepage einsehbar...


----------



## dr.juggles (15. September 2012)

Physio schrieb:


> Geodaten bzw TechSheet is seit zwei Tagen auf Homepage einsehbar...




krass wie lang die oberrohre geworden sind.

schad beim L ist mir das oberrohr zu lang und beim M ist das sitzrohr zu kurz.

fehlen die steuerrohrgussets jetzt?
hätte mir schon die am gussets wie an schneidis bike gewünscht.


----------



## Physio (15. September 2012)

http://www.nicolai.net/151-0-Tech+Sheets.html

Edit: oki


----------



## MarcoFibr (15. September 2012)

Echt langes OR. 25mm länger als beim Helius AM M von mir.
Dann kann ich ja einen kurzen Vorbau fahren.


----------



## dr.juggles (15. September 2012)

ich fahr am helius am schon einen 40er vorbau.


----------



## MarcoFibr (15. September 2012)

Ich hab einen 90er gefahren. Gabel wird eine 150mm werden! 

Kann es garnicht mehr erwarten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (15. September 2012)

ui...dann hat das XL, das es noch nicht gibt, bestimmt 650...
ich brauch ein längeres Sitzrohr!


----------



## dr.juggles (15. September 2012)

oder doch den fr rahmen?

mal fragen obs den auch mit steckachsoption gibt.


----------



## der-gute (15. September 2012)

das FR wird bestimmt eingestellt,
es kann eigentlich nichts besser,
als das AM.


----------



## trailterror (15. September 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> dran is, was auf deiner Bestellbestätigung steht.



Nicht immer 

Etwas längere oberrohre arrangieren mich auch 

 @juggles 

M mit L sitzrohr


----------



## wildbiker (15. September 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> das FR wird bestimmt eingestellt,
> es kann eigentlich nichts besser,
> als das AM.



Tja, schade hab mich so aufs Argon AM gefreut, hatte das FR schon fast wieder gestrichen, aber die Geodaten, speziell das lange Oberrohr beim AM ist denke ich mal nichts für mich und bei Größe S brauchts ja eine imens lange Sattelstütze um damit auch mal eine Tour fahren zu können. Hoffe ja nun deshalb nicht das dass Argon FR eingestellt wird.


----------



## MarcoFibr (15. September 2012)

Warten wir mal ab. Denke die Geo wird schon Spass machen. Ob Gussets noch kommen?


----------



## MarcoFibr (15. September 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Nicht immer
> 
> Etwas längere oberrohre arrangieren mich auch
> 
> ...



Kostet soetwas Aufpreis?


----------



## trailterror (15. September 2012)

Weiss ich nicht. Dachte eigentlich nein; hab aber wag was in erinnerung, irgendwo mal gehört zu haben, dass es doch was gekostet hat.

Ich finds sitzrohr beim AM auch zu kurz


----------



## dr.juggles (15. September 2012)

du solltest auch basketball spielen und kein rad fahren 

custom sitzrohr kost mein ich 80 euro.


----------



## MarcoFibr (15. September 2012)

War mal am Helius im Keller zum Vermessen. Sitzrohr 46cm-11cm bis OR= 35cm.
Beim Argon AM 37cm. Ich bleibe bei meinem M mit kurzen Vorbau.

Die passende Gabel macht mir mehr Kopfzerbrechen. 36er/Lyrik auf 150mm oder eine 32er!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (15. September 2012)

ja, die Sattelstützenmindesteinstecktiefe is bei a
len Grössen nur 60mm

das finde ich positiv


----------



## MarcoFibr (15. September 2012)

60mm sind bis Oberkante OR. Muss die Stütze nicht bis Unterkante OR sein?


----------



## MarcoFibr (17. September 2012)

Wird die Leitung für die Reverb Stealth auf dem UR geführt ?


----------



## MarcoFibr (17. September 2012)

Meine ganzen Fragen bzgl. meiner Bestellung wurden von Vinc geklärt. 

Jetzt heißt es warten und Teile suchen.


----------



## trailterror (17. September 2012)

Wie sind die antworten ausgefallen?


----------



## MarcoFibr (17. September 2012)

- Gussets werden versucht
- Gabelfreigabe 160mm
- 142x12 Achse
- ISCG 05 Aufnahme

Bin Happy und freue mich jetzt auf die Teilesuche !


----------



## trailterror (17. September 2012)

Klingt doch gut 
Viel spass weiterhin


----------



## der-gute (17. September 2012)

ich bekomm fürs Helius AC leider noch kein 142x12


----------



## MarcoFibr (17. September 2012)

Komisch. Was ist anderes beim AC ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (17. September 2012)

Versteh ich auch nicht. Klar ist dass es wohl spätestens nä jahr kommt


----------



## der-gute (17. September 2012)

lustig is eigentlich,
das 142x12 gar nicht fürs Argon AM geplant war.

ich nehm jetzt halt 135x12,
stört mich bei meinem ersten 29" nicht.
da muss ich den LRS nicht in ein anderes Bike bauen können...


----------



## MarcoFibr (17. September 2012)

Noch hab ich kein AM mit 142x12 ! Bin mal gespannt ! Zum Glück gibt es ja Multifunktions-Naben !


----------



## dr.juggles (17. September 2012)

heute auch mal den vinc am telefon genervt.
gussets werden wohl kommen.
ich würde mir nur etwas längere sitzrohre wünschen.

werde mal abwarten wie sich das argon am entwickelt und letztendlich dann in real dasteht 

kann mir gerade noch nicht vorstellen mit einem 43er sitzrohr umherzuradeln.


----------



## dr.juggles (17. September 2012)

aber 160mm freigabe ist tiptop, ich will ne lyrik in der bude


----------



## dr.juggles (17. September 2012)

achja, wenn sich genug leute über die geodaten beschweren (zb wegen zu kurzen sitzrohren meckern) würden sie die daten nochmal überdenken/überarbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (17. September 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> heute auch mal den vinc am telefon genervt.
> gussets werden wohl kommen.
> ich würde mir nur etwas längere sitzrohre wünschen.
> 
> ...



Es gibt ja die Reverb Stealth dazu und die hat 15cm Verstellbereich. Ein 46er Sitzrohr wäre da zu eng für mich. Bin irgendwie ein Sitzzwerg bei 1,85 !


----------



## dr.juggles (17. September 2012)

eher sitzrieße oder?


----------



## trailterror (17. September 2012)

@DoC j

Gussets mit ZS SR?

Watn jetzt los juggles....biste jetzt unter den basketballern 

Ich wiederhol zwa  aber dir zuliebe dann noch mal

Find die sitzrohre fürs AM/ion 16 auch zu kurz. 2,3 cm mehr


----------



## Mahnitu (17. September 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> (...) Bin irgendwie ein Sitzzwerg bei 1,85 !



Welche Rahmengröße hast du denn nun gewählt? M?


----------



## MarcoFibr (17. September 2012)

Bei L wäre mir das Sitzrohr zu lang.


----------



## dr.juggles (17. September 2012)

ja gussets beim zs headtube. sie probieren es zumindest 

ich hab nur immer nba jam aufm mega drive gezockt.

also beim helius am finde ich die sitzrohre passend, evtl n ticken zu lang sogar.
aber beim argon am bräuchte ich definitiv nen M rahmen wegen dem 61er oberrohr und da finde ich 43cm schon sehr kurz. 45 cm hätt ich mir gedacht.


----------



## MarcoFibr (17. September 2012)

Mahnitu schrieb:


> Welche Rahmengröße hast du denn gewählt? M?



Hab bei meinem Helius AM M gefahren und daher auch wieder M gewählt.


----------



## dr.juggles (17. September 2012)

und wieso wird der lenkwinkel immer flacher?
ich dachte dass teil soll von der geo wie das helius am werden?
65 grad im gegensatz zu 66,5 am helius am.
soll doch kein dh hardtail werden.


----------



## der-gute (17. September 2012)

ich warte noch auf ne XL Geo.

das OR vom L könnte passen, aber nicht mit dem Zwergen-Sitzrohr...

ich lass mich ersmal von meinem Neuen Trailbike, das im November geliefert wird, überraschen.
wenn das passt, dürfen die ruhig irgend welche Zahlen in den Geos aufschreiben,
solange es dann aufm Trail passt


----------



## Mahnitu (17. September 2012)

Hab mir grad mal das Thech Sheet zu Gemüte geführt...
Sehe ich das richtig, dass man zwischen 135 und 142mm Hinterrad Nabenbreite wählen kann??

Bei meinen 1,88m mit 92cm SL ist das Sitzrohr der L mit 450mm recht kurz... 500 bis 510mm wären wünschenswert incl. der legendären N Gussets!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (17. September 2012)

bei 1,88m fände ich eher das 63er oberrohr zu lang.
oder fahrt ihr dann fabien barel style?


----------



## der-gute (17. September 2012)

510 mm wäre eher was für XL


----------



## dr.juggles (17. September 2012)

45 für M und 47 für L fänd ich ok


----------



## trailterror (18. September 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> und wieso wird der lenkwinkel immer flacher?
> ich dachte dass teil soll von der geo wie das helius am werden?
> 65 grad im gegensatz zu 66,5 am helius am.
> soll doch kein dh hardtail werden.



Das heisst mit ner 160er dann 64,5'? Heftig
N folgt irgendwie dem trend: flach, tief und leicht.
Bald stauben sie in den bike bravos bestnoten ab


----------



## MarcoFibr (18. September 2012)

4cm Sag und man hat 66,5. 

Ich überlege noch, ob ich mir nicht 2 Gabeln kaufe. Eine leichte 150 und eine 160er.


----------



## acid-driver (18. September 2012)

da hier das thema rohrlängen gerade diskutiert wird: 

in dem eurobike-video hieß es, dass die geo dem helius nachempfunden wird. 
ich habe noch das "alte" helius http://nicolai.net/files/helius_am_2010.pdf
im neuen techsheet für das argon AM: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WI2SV9GaXN3ZVE&single=true&gid=53&output=html kann ich allerdings kaum übereinstimmung finden. 

klar, das eine ist ein fully, das andere ein hardtail, aber was kaufe ich denn nun bei meinem helius in größe M? 
das argon in L mit nem kurzen vorbau? 
beim helius muss ich die sattelstütze schon in 410 kaufen, damit sie passt. beim kurzen sattelrohr vom argon wird das mit größe M dann knapp. 

gebt mir doch mal denkanstöße 
danke


----------



## MarcoFibr (18. September 2012)

Beim Argon AM ist das Oberrohr weiter oben am Sitzrohr, d.h. die gleiche Sattelstütze passt. 
Wg. dem langen OR kann ich mir nur vorstellen, das der Vorbau kürzer werden soll. 50mm z.B.!


----------



## MarcoFibr (18. September 2012)

Hat jemand etwas zwecks Umwerfer gehört ? Ganz normal mit Zug von oben?
Oder DM?


----------



## Mahnitu (18. September 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> bei 1,88m fände ich eher das 63er oberrohr zu lang.
> oder fahrt ihr dann fabien barel style?



Das OR finde ich nach meinem Geschmack auch etwas zu lang (durchweg)... 620 oder 625mm für L wären wünschenswert. Und das ist schon recht lang, oder?
Und der M Rahmen ist bei 1,88m + 92cm SL zu klein - Sitzrohrlänge von 430mm...  Wie lang sollte dann die Sattelstütze werden? Mind. 450mm. Wahnsinn.

Über die "Custom Sitzrohr" Option kann man selbst bei der L (450mm Sitzrohrlänge) nachdenken bzw. ist für mich ein Thema.
Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (18. September 2012)

also wenn ich das richtig sehe: 

920mm
- 450mm sitzrohr
- ca 20mm sattelhöhe
- 175mm kurbel

= 275mm sattelstütze + 60mm einschub = 335mm sattelstütze. eigentlich kein ding oder hab ich mich verrechnet?


----------



## MarcoFibr (19. September 2012)

Passt. Pedale und Schuhe fehlen noch.

Könnte es sein das die Geo-Daten falsch sind? Andere AM Hardtails haben nie solche langen OR?


----------



## dr.juggles (19. September 2012)

der trend geht halt zu immer länger und flacher, nennt sich "new-school" geometrie.


----------



## MarcoFibr (19. September 2012)

OK. Wieder etwas gelernt. Dann nehme ich den Vorbau mal nicht so lang... 

Die Wartezeit nervt nur...


----------



## mdk187? (19. September 2012)

Meins ist auch bestellt, mit Pinion 
Ich fahre aktuell auch ein OnOne 456 Carbon. Die Geo ist ähnlich, wobei das AM noch einen Tacken extremer bei den Winkeln ist. Vom Fahrverhalten kann ich sagen, dass es bergab super stabil läuft. Aber da ist nix mehr mit agil und verspielt. Das muss einem natürlich klar sein.


----------



## MarcoFibr (19. September 2012)

Wieso nicht mehr verspielt und agil? Bekomme bald Zweifel, ob die Bestellung richtig war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mdk187? (20. September 2012)

Naja, im direkten Vergleich mit meinem Helius AM liegt das OnOne auf schnellen Abfahrten wie ein Brett. So lange es nicht total verblockt ist, bin ich mit dem Hardtail fast genauso schnell. Dafür muss man bei Anliegern und schnellen Richtungswechseln das OnOne merklich stärker drücken. Das heißt aber nicht, dass es keinen Spaß macht. Es fährt sich halt einfach anders.


----------



## pratt (20. September 2012)

Lässt sich ein  ein OnOne 456 Carbon mit einem Nicolai Argon Am vergleichen?
Ich denke nicht.


----------



## mdk187? (20. September 2012)

Es geht nicht um Verarbeitung/Material sondern um die Geo. Und das OnOne ist keine CC Feile sondern für Downhill konzipiert (Freigabe bis 160mm). Daher sind Radstand, Steuerrohrwinkel und Oberrohrlänge ähnlich. Wie gesagt, das Argon ist nochmal eine Spur radikaler.


----------



## ruv (20. September 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> OK. Wieder etwas gelernt. Dann nehme ich den Vorbau mal nicht so lang...
> 
> Die Wartezeit nervt nur...



hi,

im welchem bereich liegt die Wartezeit im moment?

gruß

        ruv


----------



## MarcoFibr (20. September 2012)

Ganz normal lt. Produktionsplan. Der Rahmen soll ca. am 7.12. fertig sein.


----------



## ruv (20. September 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Ganz normal lt. Produktionsplan. Der Rahmen soll ca. am 7.12. fertig sein.



na, das geht doch noch... da ist manch ein Versender schlimmer^^


----------



## MarcoFibr (20. September 2012)

Auf ein N warte ich gerne... 

So habe ich noch genug Zeit für Teilesucherei.


----------



## MarcoFibr (27. September 2012)

Hat jemand mal etwas über das Gewicht gehört? 

Die ersten Teile sind bestellt bzw. liegen im Keller bereit
- Hope Naben
- Hope Bremse
- Hope Vorbau
- Hope Sattelklemme
- X9 Trigger 2x10
- Felge Nr. 1 ZTR Arch Ex
- Gabel Nr. 1 ist eine Fox Float 150
- Steuersatz Reset Racing Flatstack

Bräuchte mal Tipps für eine Kurbel!


----------



## MarcoFibr (30. September 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Hat jemand mal etwas über das Gewicht gehört?
> 
> Die ersten Teile sind bestellt bzw. liegen im Keller bereit
> - Hope Naben
> ...



Nur noch 9 Wochen...


----------



## Mahnitu (1. Oktober 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Hat jemand mal etwas über das Gewicht gehört?



Der L-Rahmen soll 2,1 kg wiegen.



MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Die ersten Teile sind bestellt bzw. liegen im Keller bereit
> - Hope Naben
> - Hope Bremse
> - Hope Vorbau
> ...



Vielleicht eine schlichte schwarze XT FC-M785?
Welche Zahnabstufung würdest du wählen? 38-26 oder 40-28?
Hast du vor ne RS Reverb Stealth zufahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (1. Oktober 2012)

Die XT ist schon Super, aber evtl. gibt es noch andere Tipps.
Stealth gehört zum Pflichtprogramm! 
Die KB würde ich am liebsten 22/34 fahren.


----------



## MarcoFibr (7. Oktober 2012)

Woher hast du das Gewicht vom Rahmen?


----------



## MarcoFibr (10. Oktober 2012)

Update Teile:
- Hope Evo 2 Naben
- Hope Tech Evo M4 Bremse
- Hope Vorbau
- Hope Sattelklemme
- X9 Trigger 2x10
- Felge Nr. 1 ZTR Arch Ex
- Gabel Nr. 1 ist eine Fox Float 150
- Steuersatz Reset Racing Flatstack
- Lenker Engage Chord Rise

Noch 8 Wochen...


----------



## Mahnitu (11. Oktober 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Woher hast du das Gewicht vom Rahmen?



Direkt von einem netten Nicolaimitarbeiter.


----------



## MarcoFibr (11. Oktober 2012)

War das Gewicht für einen Rahmen mit Pulver oder Elox ?

Hatte mit 2,2kg gerechnet.... Wird N zum Leichtbau !


----------



## Mahnitu (11. Oktober 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> War das Gewicht für einen Rahmen mit Pulver oder Elox ?
> 
> Hatte mit 2,2kg gerechnet.... Wird N zum Leichtbau !



Gute Frage, ich meinte er sei raw gewesen... Ich bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher.


----------



## MarcoFibr (11. Oktober 2012)

Ok ! Hast du auch einen Rahmen bestellt ?


----------



## Mahnitu (11. Oktober 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Ok ! Hast du auch einen Rahmen bestellt ?



Jepp, gestern!  Hab mir im September ein Produktionsplatz für KW45 gesichert. Auslieferung wird KW49 sein! Ich war am Überlegen, ob´s ein AM werden sollte. Dadurch dass ich aber bei jemanden ein FR Probe fahren durfte und es perfekt zu mir passte, wird´s bei mir ein FR.


----------



## MarcoFibr (11. Oktober 2012)

Dann werden unsere Rahmen zur gleichen Zeit gebaut. Bin schon gespannt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mahnitu (11. Oktober 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Dann werden unsere Rahmen zur gleichen Zeit gebaut. Bin schon gespannt...



Ganz meinerseits!  
Ist die Fox Float 150 immer noch die Gabel deiner ersten Wahl?
Ich werd eine RS Revelation RCT3 Dual Position Air 150-120mm verbauen...


----------



## MarcoFibr (11. Oktober 2012)

Ich werden den Rahmen mit der Fox Float 150mm aufbauen. Ich werde mir noch eine 2. Gabel (160) und einen 2. LFRS für das Grobe kaufen.
Dann baue ich die Sachen schnell um, wenn es in den Urlaub/Park geht. Hier in Hamburg will ich ein leichtes Hardtail AM fahren.


----------



## der-gute (12. Oktober 2012)

ich bin der Meinung, das du mit einer Revelation so gut wie alles machen kannst.
sei mal ehrlich, du bist kein Frank Schneider...du bist Flachland-Tiroler.
Ich glaube nicht, das Dir die Steifigkeit und 10 mm mehr Federweg vorne mehr bringen, wenn Dich der Hinterbau von den Pedalen schüttelt. Willst du im Park Klickpedale fahren?

Ich würde das sicher mehr verstehen, wenn du > 100 kg wiegen würdest,
da macht ne Lyrik schon als normale Gabel Sinn.

Genauso der LRS. ein gut gebauter, leichter LRS mit Flows o.Ä. reicht doch für alles.
Breit genug wird die Felge sein und im Park brauchste sowieso 2 bar.

das sind nur meine Gedanken dazu...


----------



## MarcoFibr (12. Oktober 2012)

Deine Gedanken sind nicht nicht falsch... Werde auch erstmal mit einer 150 Gabel + leichten LFRS starten. Reicht die Gabel, dann kommt ein stabiler LFRS dazu.


----------



## trailterror (12. Oktober 2012)

Also ein hardtail würd ICH mir generell nicht im bikepark/ruppigen trails mit drops antun wollen 

Diesbezüglich gibts aber bestimmt unterschiedliche und auch berechtigte meinungen


----------



## sluette (12. Oktober 2012)

ich sehe das ganz ähnlich und dein Flow / Pro2 wheelset ist, entsprechend prof. eingespeicht, auch nicht zu verachten. denke da wirst du schon ziemlich glücklich mit und wirst nicht viel vermissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (12. Oktober 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Also ein hardtail würd ICH mir generell nicht im bikepark/ruppigen trails mit drops antun wollen



ich bin mit meinem ollen argon FR eigentlich alles gefahren was ich mit dem helius AM mache. der speed geht zwar runter aber oldschool fahrweise vorrausgesetzt geht da einiges  !


----------



## MarcoFibr (12. Oktober 2012)

Bikepark ist auch wirklich die Ausnahme. Ich werde einfach 2 LFRS in den Keller legen.


----------



## Nicolai_16 (16. Oktober 2012)

Hi Leute,

koennt Ihr mal Eure Rahmen-groessen (fuers Argon AM) + Eure Koerpergroessen posten ?! Bzw. welche Rahmen-groesse Ihr bei welcher Koerpergroesse bestellt habt!

das waere evtl vielen hilfreich bei der Auswahl der Rahmengroesse! 

Des Weiteren warum gibts es eigentlich kein Argon AM in gr. XL ? Oder ist das der Grund warum jetzt alle drei groessen (S/M/L) etwas groesser ausfallen, weil das XL weg faellt????? ?

Danke Schoen

Gruss


----------



## mdk187? (16. Oktober 2012)

180cm --> M


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. Oktober 2012)

185cm = M


----------



## der-gute (16. Oktober 2012)

196 cm....mit dem L würd ich nur klar kommen, wenn es ein Sitzrohr > 500 mm hätte.

die Geodaten sind wohl auch noch nicht 100% fix glaub ich


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. Oktober 2012)

Dachte die Geo ist fertig ?


----------



## der-gute (16. Oktober 2012)

naja, für XL steht da noch tbd


----------



## MarcoFibr (23. Oktober 2012)

Gibt es schon neue Infos oder erste Rahmen?


----------



## Nicolai_16 (23. Oktober 2012)

in meinem kopf, gibs schon erste bilder und meine infos verknuepfe ich damit  

leider kann ich diese bilder nicht ausdrucken u praesentieren !

scherz beiseite!! Die ersten rahmen werden wir wohl erst im Dez. zu sehen bekommen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (23. Oktober 2012)

Schlimm... Warten macht kein Spass...


----------



## MarcoFibr (31. Oktober 2012)

So... Hab meine Bestellung auf L geändert, weil ich den Rahmen auch auf längeren Touren fahren möchte und ich dann einen kurzen Vorbau fahren kann.

Der Rahmen ist scheinbar jetzt für 160mm und 36er freigegeben.


----------



## Nicolai_16 (31. Oktober 2012)

ich bin mir auch noch unschluessig wegen der groesse! schwanke auch zwischen M-L

MarcoFibr wie gross bist du denn ?

danke

Gruss


----------



## MarcoFibr (31. Oktober 2012)

Bin 1,85 und hab lange überlegt. 
Kommt auf den Einsatz an, welche Gr. man braucht.


----------



## Nicolai_16 (31. Oktober 2012)

tourenbike u winterbike!! ich bin 182cm!

habe alle N-bikes in L u komme damit gut zu recht!,


----------



## MarcoFibr (1. November 2012)

Hab L und M gefahren. Bergab klar M besser.


----------



## dr.juggles (1. November 2012)

das oberrohr ist nur saulang beim L wie ich finde.
hab am helius am ein L, würde aber fast ein M beim argon nehmen.
bin auch noch am überlegen.
will am ht keinen längeren radstand als beim enduro.
wobei es vom reach her kürzer ist...argl müsste mal probefahren.


----------



## MarcoFibr (1. November 2012)

OR ist echt lang, aber bei einem kurzen Vorbau passt es wieder. Hab die Geodaten vom Helius/Nonius zum Vergleich genutzt und daher noch auf L gewechselt.


----------



## dr.juggles (1. November 2012)

fahre an meinem helius am in L einen 45mm vorbau.
müsste ja bei einem argon in L einen 20mm vorbau fahren um auf die selbe länge zu kommen.
ich denke ich werde ein M nehmen...oder doch noch ein argon FR in L mit M sitzrohr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (1. November 2012)

Hatte beim Helius AM einen 80 Vorbau und mir war der Rahmen ein wenig zu kurz. Jetzt kommt ein 70 Vorbau und dann wird erstmal getestet. 
Die Gabel ist vom Tuning bei Flatout zurück und die Tage kommt ein großes Hope-Paket.


----------



## Nicolai_16 (1. November 2012)

dr.juggles wie gross bist du wenn ich fragen darf!!! 

meine bikes aktuell:

- ION 18 (mit M sitzrohr) u 45 vorbau = *perfekt*
- BMXTB L 60 vorbau = *perfekt*
- Argon FR M 75 vorbau = *zu klein*
- ION 16 (wird in L bestellt mit 45 vorbau)

nun ersetze ich das Argon FR (M) in ein Argon AM ( M oder L ) das ist meine Frage!!

ich kann mit meiner groesse (182/88SL) eig. beide groessen fahren! Das Argon AM soll aber als Tourenbike/Winterbike dienen, daher bin ich schon fast dran eines in L zu nehmen !!

den radstand des AM finde ich auch in L (1169) mm nicht mal zu lang!! da ich nur eine 150mm gabel fahren werde wird dieser auch noch mal etwas kuerzer! Gabelreferenz ist ja 160mm (545)!

gruss


----------



## dr.juggles (1. November 2012)

ich bin 1,85m und 85cm SL
der L rahmen mit 45mm vorbau ist perfekt, habe allerdings beim neuen rahmen ein M sitzrohr geordert.
ein M rahmen wäre mir zum tourenfahren zu eng/kompakt geworden und ein 80mm vorbau etc käme mir bei einem enduro nicht in den sinn.

mfg
 @marco, wenn dir dein helius am rahmen in M mit 80mm vorbau zu kurz war hattest du die falsche rahmengröße. L rahmen mit kurzem vorbau wäre definitiv besser gewesen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (1. November 2012)

Ich fand mein Helius schon sehr gut. Aber ehr im Downhill Betrieb. Ich komme mit den kurzen Vorbauten nicht zurecht.


----------



## Nicolai_16 (1. November 2012)

> ich bin 1,85m und 85cm SL


danke, also aenlich! ich bin etwas kleiner aber habe dafuer laengere beine


----------



## dr.juggles (1. November 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Ich fand mein Helius schon sehr gut. Aber ehr im Downhill Betrieb. Ich komme mit den kurzen Vorbauten nicht zurecht.



mir gehts mittlerweile andersrum 
könnte keinen langen vorbau mehr fahren. hab mich an die kurzen gewöhnt.

wenn ich an damals denke wo 120mm aufwärts noch standard waren 

fand den am rahmen in M bergab supergeil, aber das wars dann auch. auf tour wärs mir zu klein geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (2. November 2012)

Die nächsten Teile sind da....


----------



## trailterror (2. November 2012)




----------



## Nicolai_16 (2. November 2012)

so aenlich siehts bei mir auch aus *-*


----------



## MarcoFibr (2. November 2012)

Meine ersten Hope-Teile. Erster Eindruck ist Super!


----------



## MarcoFibr (7. November 2012)

Ich kann nicht anders... LFRS hab ich schon fertig gebaut... Schlechtes Bild, weil es ein paar Tage weg fahre und die Cam verpackt ist.


----------



## wildbiker (7. November 2012)

schick schick, welche Farbe wirds AM haben?

Muss auf mein Argon FR noch 4 viiiiieeeellllll zu laaaannnggggeee Wochen warten und werde Reset-Steuersatz; Tune, Thomson oder Truvativ-Teile verbauen, Gabel von Magura (Thor), Laufräder Hope, HR vorläufig DT Swiss später Rohloff.


----------



## MarcoFibr (7. November 2012)

Farbe bleibt ein Geheimnis....  

Bei den Teilen fehlt mir noch eine Kurbel. 

Hab auch noch vier Wochen Wartenzeit.


----------



## wildbiker (7. November 2012)

Achso... bin gespannt..

Ah, Kurbel fehlt bei mir auch noch... Will eine 1-fach verbauen, wg. Carbon Gates Belt dann mal mit der Rohloff zu fahren... Zur Auswahl stehen bei mir die Shimano Zee oder irgendwas von Truvativ... Jm. noch paar Vorschläge wg. ner hübschen 1-fach Kurbel?


----------



## sluette (9. November 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> ... LFRS hab ich schon fertig gebaut...



sind das nun STANS Arch EX felgen? wenn ja hast du mal das gewicht der wheels nakig (ohne reifen, schläuche, scheiben) gemessen und was für speichen / nippel hast du da rein gezaubert?


----------



## MarcoFibr (9. November 2012)

Ja.
Arch EX 416 Gramm
Speichen Sapim D-Light/Laser
Hope Naben
Gewicht 1625 Gramm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (18. November 2012)

Warten macht keinen Spaß...

Wieder ein Teil fertig. 740 Gramm ohne Innenlager.


----------



## wildbiker (18. November 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Warten macht keinen Spaß...
> 
> Wieder ein Teil fertig. 740 Gramm ohne Innenlager.
> 
> Bild





Mir auch nicht  vorallem wenn man momentan weder biken noch schrauben kann  Dafür schon mal ein paar Teile geordert.

Wie ist das eigentlich mit dem Produktionsplan zu verstehen. Mein Rahmen soll lt. meines Händlers in der 49./50. KW kommen. Lt. Produktionsplan ist aber kein Rahmen vorhanden.


----------



## der-gute (18. November 2012)

Weil deiner einer der vergriffenen ist?


----------



## dr.juggles (27. November 2012)

will endlich mal nen fertigen argon am rahmen sehen.
werd mir wohl doch eins holen.


----------



## mdk187? (28. November 2012)

Mein Argon AM Pinion soll nächste Woche kommen  **freu**

Wenn du einen Rahmen bestellen willst, zeigt dir der Produktionsplan, wann dieser voraussichtlich gebaut wird (grün == verfügbare Kapazität).


----------



## MarcoFibr (28. November 2012)

Mein Termin hat sich um 2 Wochen verzögert. Sollte erst der 7.12. sein und nun ein wenig später... Freue mich auch schon.


----------



## MarcoFibr (8. Dezember 2012)

Ist das Pinion schon da?

Meine kleinen Details sind fertig...


----------



## mdk187? (8. Dezember 2012)

Ne, bei mir wird es sich auch verzögern. Geplant ist jetzt innerhalb der nächsten 2 Wochen. Gut Ding braucht eben ;-)


----------



## Dutshlander (8. Dezember 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Meine kleinen Details sind fertig...


schaut schon mal gut aus, ist das Eloxiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (8. Dezember 2012)

Ja. Hat ein kleiner Betrieb gemacht für einen Kaffeekassenbeitrag!


----------



## wildbiker (8. Dezember 2012)

Was'n das für ne Forke bzw. wieviel mm hat die?


----------



## MarcoFibr (8. Dezember 2012)

Fox 150 Float mit Steckachse.
Getuned bei Flatout.


----------



## sluette (12. Dezember 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Warten macht keinen Spaß...
> Wieder ein Teil fertig. 740 Gramm ohne Innenlager.



wieso nimmst du den 3x10 spider wenn du eh nur 2-fach fährst obwohl's den passenden 2x10 gibt? die kettenlinie läuft bei letzterem eindeutig besser für den einsatzzweck (2mm weiter aussen...)


----------



## MarcoFibr (12. Dezember 2012)

Fahre vorne nur 22/33 und daher der 3-Fach Sipder. 
Die Kurbel ist aber an das Nonius gewandert, weil das AM noch dauert.


----------



## MarcoFibr (14. Dezember 2012)

Bin raus mit News zum AM in diesem Jahr. Mein Rahmen dieses Jahr nicht mehr. 
Schade, aber ein N warte ich gerne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (14. Dezember 2012)

wann soll es denn fertig sein?

warte gespannt auf deine eindrücke vom L rahmen.

mfg


----------



## trailterror (14. Dezember 2012)

Schade...

Noch etwas geduld


----------



## wildbiker (14. Dezember 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Bin raus mit News zum AM in diesem Jahr. Mein Rahmen dieses Jahr nicht mehr.
> Schade, aber ein N warte ich gerne.



Verdammt, auch ich ahn böses... Mit dem AM wird doch sicher auch das FR geschweißt...dh. mein FR käme auch erst im neuen Jahr


----------



## dr.juggles (14. Dezember 2012)

ich will doch die schönen argons sehen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (14. Dezember 2012)

Ich glaube bei meinen Rahmen fehlen noch die Ausfallenden für 142mm Achse. Naja, zum Glück hab ich mein Nonius neu aufgebaut.


----------



## wildbiker (14. Dezember 2012)

...hab zwar mein Helius noch, derzeit fahren nicht möglich... und irgendwie nervt die Warterei, so ganz langsam keen Bock mehr druf... zumal Händler nen Termin um Nikolaus rum genannt hat, verliert sich die Lust/Vorfreude...Dachte immer Canyon hält die Lieferzeiten nicht ein... (damals geschlagene 7 Monate aufn Bike gewartet), da sind wohl andere Hersteller keinen Scheiß besser...


----------



## MarcoFibr (14. Dezember 2012)

Würde entspannt bleiben, weil du im Moment eh nicht fahren kannst. Spät. Januar hast Du dein Bike und viel Freude! 
Ich hab einfach +4 Wochen gerechnet...


----------



## wildbiker (14. Dezember 2012)

... versuchs, 4 Wochen.. uff.. da geht ja schon fast die Saison wieder los (Baust du noch oder fährst du schon)...Will keine Namen nennen, aber hab da so ne Info aus erster Quelle, dass es da jm. ein Argon FR brauchte und es demjenigen ziemlich schnell bereitgestellt wurde... 

Egal, werd die Zeit schon irgendwie rumkriegen..
Damit wär ja auch der Produktionsplan irgendwie fürn Popes.. https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub...V5MzBoRGc&hl=de&single=true&gid=1&output=html


----------



## MarcoFibr (14. Dezember 2012)

Evtl. hatte er Glück... 

Warten kostet ja nichts.


----------



## mdk187? (14. Dezember 2012)

Naja, bei Nicolai stehen halt keine 100 Schweißer sondern nur ne Handvoll. Und wenn da mal 2 krank sind, geht's halt langsamer. 
Deshalb steht auf der Rechnung auch "voraussichtlich Lieferung" und nicht garantierte ;-)
Ich warte schon 1/2 Jahr, weil ich mich nach der Eurobike zu einem AM umentschieden und das FR gecancelt habe. Da machen 4 Wochen den Bock auch nicht mehr fett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (14. Dezember 2012)

könnte es sein das sich der produktionsplan geändert hat?
hatte den irgendwie anders in errinerung.


----------



## wildbiker (14. Dezember 2012)

...joa sag ich doch... wahrscheinlich werden erstmal die Teamfahrer bedient...


----------



## dr.juggles (15. Dezember 2012)

natürlich werden erst die teamfahrer bedient!


----------



## MarcoFibr (20. Dezember 2012)

Ich sitze im Auto.... Richtung N!


----------



## trailterror (20. Dezember 2012)

Rahmen abholen


----------



## MarcoFibr (20. Dezember 2012)

Genau. Ein Weihnachtswunder.


----------



## ruv (20. Dezember 2012)

...ich bin gespannt auf Bilder!


----------



## wildbiker (20. Dezember 2012)

oooorrrr.... hast dus gut... bin auch auf die Bilder gespannt...


----------



## MarcoFibr (20. Dezember 2012)

Find ich auch. Warte gerade in den heiligen Hallen auf die Fertigstellung und lese den neuen Katalog.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mdk187? (20. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt wird das warten aber grausam )

Viel Spass mit deinem neuen Spielzeug!


----------



## MarcoFibr (20. Dezember 2012)

Rahmen ist im Kofferraum.  Endlich hab ich meinen Traumrahmen in den Händen.


----------



## Dutshlander (20. Dezember 2012)

FOTO als beweis


----------



## wildbiker (20. Dezember 2012)

Mache hinne... Fotos... 


und ich werd meinen Händler nochmal nerven...


----------



## MarcoFibr (20. Dezember 2012)

Der Rahmen hat keine Zeit für ein Foto. Der will schnell zur Gabel.


----------



## Dutshlander (20. Dezember 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Der Rahmen hat keine Zeit für ein Foto. Der will schnell zur Gabel.


aber dan auf m Foto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (20. Dezember 2012)

genauso gings mir letztes jahr auch.
auf den letzten drücker vor den N weihnachtsferien den rahmen abgeholt


----------



## MarcoFibr (20. Dezember 2012)

Das Baby ist da und hier die Daten:

Geboren 20.12.2012
Größe L
Gewicht incl. Reset und Steckachse 2,72kg
Hautfarbe: Jägermeister

Ich gehe es jetzt mit Teilen füttern.

Leider erstmal nur ein Handybild, aber besser als nix...


----------



## dr.juggles (20. Dezember 2012)

marco, mein neid sei dir gewiss 

ok jägermeister trink ich lieber.

warte gespannt auf deine eindrücke vom L rahmen.

könntest du dann mal ein foto seitlich von dir auf dem bike knipsen lassen?

der gerät ist


----------



## der-gute (20. Dezember 2012)

2,72 kg!?!

das is ja schwerer, als mein Argon FR in XL


----------



## Spletti (20. Dezember 2012)

steil!


----------



## MarcoFibr (20. Dezember 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> 2,72 kg!?!
> 
> das is ja schwerer, als mein Argon FR in XL



Ohne Steuersatz und Achse sind es 2,5kg. 
Wollte ja kein Leichtbau.


----------



## wildbiker (20. Dezember 2012)

Farbe ist Geschmackssache...

Aber sonst *sabber* saugeil...


----------



## MarcoFibr (20. Dezember 2012)

Danke. Brauchte mal etwas farbiges!


----------



## Dutshlander (20. Dezember 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Danke. Brauchte mal etwas farbiges!


ist voll mein geschmack und national fabe sowieso  mach was feines draus  und viel spass damit


----------



## ruv (20. Dezember 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/images/smilies/xyxthumbs.gif

Cooles Teil, bin schon auf deinen Komplettaufbau gespannt! Viel vergnügen damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (22. Dezember 2012)

So ein paar Teile fehlen noch, aber ich wollte euch etwas zeigen. 

Vorbau,Stütze und Sattel sind nicht die echten Teile.


----------



## Joopie (22. Dezember 2012)

Nice and cleen 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QR3d5MmA70"]Eight crazy nights bombiddy looped - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## der-gute (22. Dezember 2012)

sieht echt laaaaang aus


----------



## MarcoFibr (22. Dezember 2012)

Länge läuft... 
Vorbau kommt ein 50mm rein, aber das erste Probesitzen war Super.


----------



## Nicolai_16 (22. Dezember 2012)

ja geil, das erste in echt !!!! schoen!!!

@MarcoFibr
koenntest du bitte mal deine tretlagerhoehe (achse zum boden) fuer mich messen ?! und was fuer eine gabel (mm) hast du nochmal drin? 

bin mal auf deine erste fahrt gespannt!!!

gruss


----------



## MarcoFibr (22. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab eine 150mm Fox Float eingebaut und die Höhe messe ich morgen. Gruß Marco


----------



## Nicolai_16 (22. Dezember 2012)

oh danke,

float 32 ? 
ja bei mir kommt auch eine float 34 rein, nun bin ich aber noch am ueberlegen ob ich sie auf 150mm ggf 140mm runter travel. Das AM hat ja schon ein sehr tiefes tretlager, will aber nicht zu tief kommen.

danke


----------



## MarcoFibr (22. Dezember 2012)

Eine 32 Fox hab ich. Würde bei dem Rahmen nicht unter 140mm gehen.


----------



## c_w (22. Dezember 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> sieht echt laaaaang aus



Genau das habe ich auch gedacht. 

Gesendet von meinem ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wowbagger (22. Dezember 2012)

auweia, wie kannst du nur in diesem Forum ein Bild einstellen mit sooooo vielen Spacern?
Aber seis drum, ich finds geil viel Spaßß damit


----------



## MarcoFibr (22. Dezember 2012)

Risiko muss sein... 

Der org. Vorbau fehlt noch und ich habe sonst mit dem Bremshebel das OR berührt. Das gefällt mir nicht so ganz...


----------



## sluette (22. Dezember 2012)

@MarcoFibr: ist die PM aufnahme nun direkt für 7" ausgelegt? oder täuscht das bild und du fährst ne 160er hinten??


----------



## MarcoFibr (22. Dezember 2012)

Habe eine 183mm Hope direkt montiert.


----------



## Nill (22. Dezember 2012)

Hi Jungs, 

schönes Argon AM dort oben.

Wie kommt man eigentlich an so eine Rahmen ran ? Da bei Nicolai direkt ja noch nicht bestellt werden kann ?

Dank euch.
Grüße Nils


----------



## wildbiker (22. Dezember 2012)

Ne Mail schreiben? oder deinem lokal Dealer (sicher einer in deiner Nähe)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nill (22. Dezember 2012)

Dank dir, Email hatte ich natürlich schon geschrieben.  -> keine Antwort, wahrscheinlich wegen Weihnachten  ....die Jungs brauchen ja auch mal Pause.

Lokaler Dealer, mal schauen. Bestelle immer gerne direkt.

Dank dir. Dann warte ich mal bis 2013.
Wenn das hier zufällig ein Händler liest: 
SUCH Argon AM 2013 in M in titan elox  

und jetzt -------warten


----------



## MarcoFibr (22. Dezember 2012)

Nill schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> 
> schönes Argon AM dort oben.
> 
> ...



Mail an N und 3 Monate gewartet.


----------



## Nill (22. Dezember 2012)

dank dir, damit kann ich was anfangen.

Grüße Nils


----------



## MarcoFibr (22. Dezember 2012)

Die Jungs sind erst am 2. Jan wieder da und haben aktuell viel zu tun. Antwort kann mal dauern. 

Abholung würde ich nicht empfehlen. Ich hab schon Ideen für ein neues Bike...  aber dafür muss mein Nonius weg.


----------



## trailterror (23. Dezember 2012)

So solls sein. Gerade ein neues bike abgeholt und schon reift das nächste projekt 

Welches lässt zukünftige bike stiehlt dir denn jetzt schon deine bettruhe?


----------



## MarcoFibr (23. Dezember 2012)

Das Helius TB Virus hat mich gepackt... Erst brauche ich Platz...


----------



## trailterror (23. Dezember 2012)




----------



## MarcoFibr (23. Dezember 2012)

Nicolai_16 schrieb:


> ja geil, das erste in echt !!!! schoen!!!
> 
> @MarcoFibr
> koenntest du bitte mal deine tretlagerhoehe (achse zum boden) fuer mich messen ?! und was fuer eine gabel (mm) hast du nochmal drin?
> ...



Messung = 30,5cm

Gruß Marco


----------



## Nicolai_16 (23. Dezember 2012)

Tausend dank!!!

das ist ja mal geil tief!!!
OK dann werde ich wohl doch die 150mm (Fox 34) bevorzugen!!!

Danke Marco

Gruss


----------



## MarcoFibr (23. Dezember 2012)

Wenn Du eine neue Fox nimmst, dann würde ich die 160mm Fox34 nehmen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicolai_16 (23. Dezember 2012)

ja die fox 34 160mm habe ich ja schon daheim, werde sie aber auf 150mm runter traveln, 160mm waere mir pers. schon etwas viel fuers touren bike!

warte schon sehnsüchtig auf deine ersten eindruecke (fahrbericht) *-*

Frohes Fest an Euch ALLE!!!


----------



## MarcoFibr (23. Dezember 2012)

Touren Bike? 

Ich hoffe das ich am Neujahr fahren kann. Die Stealth kommt erst im Frühjahr rein.


----------



## der-gute (23. Dezember 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Touren Bike?



Du wohnst doch im Flachflachflachland


----------



## MarcoFibr (23. Dezember 2012)

Naja... Recht hast du. Hab sogar auf die HR Federung verzichtet!


----------



## HTWolfi (24. Dezember 2012)

Sehr schöner Rahmen, aber das Tretlager ist mit 25mm BB drop schon sehr tief geraten.
Mein Ragley Bagger hat um die 12mm und das sitzt schon recht früh an langsam gefahrenen Stufen auf.

Mmmh, bin mir nicht sicher, ob das AM zu meiner Fahrweise passen würde. 
Für schnelle Sachen ist der tiefe Schwerpunkt sicherlich nicht verkehrt, bin aber eher der Stolperbiker-Typ.
Grübel, grübel,


----------



## Dutshlander (24. Dezember 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Messung = 30,5cm GruÃ Marco






Nicolai_16 schrieb:


> Tausend dank!!! das ist ja mal geil tief!!!Gruss




Also, mein Argon *FR* Bj2011 hat gemessene 33,5cm mitte Tretlager zum Boden (Wasserwage quer auf dem Sattel)  also ist doch OK bei Marco



HTWolfi schrieb:


> Sehr schÃ¶ner Rahmen, aber das Tretlager ist mit 25mm BB drop schon sehr tief geraten.
> Mein Ragley Bagger hat um die 12mm und das sitzt schon recht frÃ¼h an langsam gefahrenen Stufen auf.
> 
> Mmmh, bin mir nicht sicher, ob das AM zu meiner Fahrweise passen wÃ¼rde.
> ...


"tiefe schwerpunkt"  _12mm Verstehe ich nicht_


----------



## der-gute (24. Dezember 2012)

Es federt hinten ja auch nicht ein...


----------



## HTWolfi (24. Dezember 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> "tiefe schwerpunkt"  _12mm Verstehe ich nicht_



Tiefes Tretlager = tiefer Schwerpunkt

Zitat aus der Nicolai Pruduktbeschreibung:
_»Daniel möchte lieber einen möglichst tiefen Schwerpunkt und experimentiert,
wie tief das Tretlager sein darf, ohne im schwerem Gelände aufzusetzten.«_

Beim Argon AM liegt das Tretlager 25mm unter den Radachsen, das ist m. M. schon »ordentlich« tief.
Bei meinem Bagger sind es »nur« 12mm und das finde ich schon _kritisch_ an Stufen mit einem 32er Bash.


----------



## Dutshlander (24. Dezember 2012)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Tiefes Tretlager = tiefer Schwerpunkt


ja, nee is klar, hatte deine 12mm nicht verstanden. Aber jetzt
trotdem finde ich es beim Marcos AM OK, fas ahnlich wie bei meim FR.

Achja noch
Frohe Weihnachten an alle mitleser.
Gruß D-Lander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (25. Dezember 2012)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Sehr schÃ¶ner Rahmen, aber das Tretlager ist mit 25mm BB drop schon sehr tief geraten.
> Mein Ragley Bagger hat um die 12mm und das sitzt schon recht frÃ¼h an langsam gefahrenen Stufen auf.
> 
> Mmmh, bin mir nicht sicher, ob das AM zu meiner Fahrweise passen wÃ¼rde.
> ...



  @wolfi
geb ich dir recht, is scho ordenlich tief, bei unsere fahrweise


----------



## MarcoFibr (25. Dezember 2012)

Ihr könnt doch die Kettenblätter weglassen? 

Der Weihnachtsmann hat mir gestern noch ein Schaltwerk, Hope f20 Pedale + ein N Trikot gebracht.


----------



## HTWolfi (25. Dezember 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Ihr könnt doch die Kettenblätter weglassen?



Oder so wie du auf den Bilder gleich die ganze Kurbel


----------



## MarcoFibr (25. Dezember 2012)

Die Kurbel bringt noch ein netter Herr auf dem Schlitten.


----------



## MarcoFibr (25. Dezember 2012)

Erstmal die Lenk-/Bremszentrale fertig gemacht:


----------



## Dutshlander (25. Dezember 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Erstmal die Lenk-/Bremszentrale fertig gemacht:


lenker flat-bar? oder Riserbar?,  erzähl mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (26. Dezember 2012)

Ist ein Engage Chord Riser mit 680mm.
Gewicht 170 Gramm. 
Bin noch nicht 100% mit dem Lenker zufrieden...


----------



## MarcoFibr (28. Dezember 2012)

Leider bringt mir die Post nicht die Kettenführung... 
Gewicht aktuell 12kg und mit Kette + Führung sind es ca.12,35kg. Wenn die Stealth kommt wird es 12,7kg sein. Unter 13kg war das Ziel. 





Kann mir jemand mal ein Bild von dem Abstand Kette/Kettenstrebe machen, wenn die Kette vorne auf dem großen KB und hinten auf dem kleinsten Zahnkranz ist. Geht bei mir mit 33/12 sehr eng zu...


----------



## Joopie (28. Dezember 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Unter 13kg war das Ziel.
> Kann mir jemand mal ein Bild von dem Abstand Kette/Kettenstrebe machen, wenn die Kette vorne auf dem großen KB und hinten auf dem kleinsten Zahnkranz ist. Geht bei mir mit 33/12 sehr eng zu...


gewicht 
kettenlinie fahre Roloff


----------



## wildbiker (28. Dezember 2012)

Ich wär ja für Gates Singlespeed  löst alle Probleme ...


----------



## der-gute (29. Dezember 2012)

nach Aussen ist es sehr eng bei meinem Argon FR
ebenso eng is es bei mittlerem KB und 10er Ritzel zwischen Kette und Kettenstrebe


----------



## MarcoFibr (29. Dezember 2012)

Danke. Dann hoffe ich mal auf die Kettenführung...


----------



## Ferkelmann (29. Dezember 2012)

Wie groß bist Du nochmal?
Würde ich eines ordern, würde ich die Bremsleitung über Druckstrebe und Oberrohr verlegen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (29. Dezember 2012)

1,85 bin ich. Die Bremsverlegung hinten wollte ich so haben. 
Gibt es für Hope andere Leitungsabgänge?


----------



## Ferkelmann (29. Dezember 2012)

Gibts auf jeden Fall in 90Grad.
Mich stört halt die Hasenschlinge da hinten,


----------



## MarcoFibr (29. Dezember 2012)

Die Hasenschlinge stört mich auch noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (30. Dezember 2012)

So... Das AM ist fertig. 

12,38kg


----------



## Joopie (30. Dezember 2012)

Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa da hast du mal was Schönes aufgebaut. 
Wünsche dir viel Spass damit.


----------



## Spletti (30. Dezember 2012)

jo find ich auch, viel spass damit


----------



## Nicolai_16 (30. Dezember 2012)

ES LEBT 

schaut gut aus, nun endlich raus damit ins gelaende!!! 

was fuer vorbau-laenge hast du?


----------



## wildbiker (30. Dezember 2012)

ah.. geil geworden...  die Hope (Bremsen/Pedale) gefallen mir...


----------



## dr.juggles (30. Dezember 2012)

marco ich bin mal auf deine ersten fahreindrücke gespannt.
der gaul sieht sooo lang aus!

viel spaß damit.


----------



## MarcoFibr (30. Dezember 2012)

Der Vorbau ist 50mm und die erste Runde kommt am 01.01.!
Die kleine Proberunde auf dem Hof fühlte sich sehr gut an. Zumindest bin ich so  in den Keller zurück!


----------



## trailterror (30. Dezember 2012)

Bock sieht nach fun aus


----------



## Nill (30. Dezember 2012)

Diese wunderschöne HT löst einen unkontrollierten HABEN WOLL Reflex aus 

Super geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ruv (30. Dezember 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> So... Das AM ist fertig.
> 
> 12,38kg



Sehr sehr schick! ich bin auf die ersten Fahreindrücke gespannt! ...und ein paar "ÄKSCHN" Fotos fänd ich auch spitze!


----------



## MarcoFibr (3. Januar 2013)

Am 1. konnte ich nicht fahren, daher ging es heute um 18 Uhr los. 
Hier ein paar Fahreindrücke:
- L passt Super/M wäre zu kurz
- Bergauf eine Macht
- Superwendig und sehr verspielt 

Der Kauf war keine Enttäuschung.


----------



## Nill (3. Januar 2013)

Geil !  Immer wieder schon das Rad sich an zu schauen.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (3. Januar 2013)

Was kannst du zu der V4 sagen? 

Soll wohl sehr bissig sein und gegenüber der M4 noch besser zu dosieren sein.


----------



## kephren23 (3. Januar 2013)

is doch ne M4 die er fährt.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (3. Januar 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> is doch ne M4 die er fährt.



 Jetzt wo du es sagst hab ich es auch gemerkt. War wohl von dem sehr schönen Rahmen abgelenkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (3. Januar 2013)

Finde die M4 nach einer Stunde echt Super. Mir reicht die Bremse erstmal.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (3. Januar 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Finde die M4 nach einer Stunde echt Super. Mir reicht die Bremse erstmal.



Ja Power hat die ja eigentlich genug. Bin noch am überlegen ob ich die M4 oder V4 ans Ion schrauben soll.


----------



## MarcoFibr (3. Januar 2013)

Beim Ion würde ich einen Ancker nehmen bzw. V4. 

Habe es fast vergessen... Hatte die Gabel bei Flatout gehabt und das war Idee. Die Float arbeitet perfekt!


----------



## djangoxxl (4. Januar 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Am 1. konnte ich nicht fahren, daher ging es heute um 18 Uhr los.
> Hier ein paar Fahreindrücke:
> - L passt Super/M wäre zu kurz
> - Superwendig und sehr verspielt



Schön zu hören  Hätte nicht gedacht, dass das Rad so wendig ist, bei dem (etwas) größeren Radstand.
Noch eine kurze Frage: Wie groß bist Du ?

Viel Spaß weiterhin !


----------



## MarcoFibr (4. Januar 2013)

Bin 1,85.


----------



## MarcoFibr (6. Januar 2013)

Erste echte 40km Tour und ich bin so wieder zu Hause gelandet:







Das Bike ist einfach Perfekt und habe damit eine Steigung geschafft, welche nicht mit dem Nonius oder Helius geschafft habe. 

Griffe müssen noch getauscht werden und im April kommt eine Stealth.


----------



## Nicolai_16 (6. Januar 2013)

tiefes tretlager + langer radstand  cool freu mich schon drauf!


----------



## Nill (6. Januar 2013)

Ich nehme bitte eins in M 

Bei welchen Händler bekommt man dies schönen Teile denn am schnellsten


----------



## kephren23 (6. Januar 2013)

Bei Nicolai direkt?


----------



## Kailinger (9. Januar 2013)

Weiss jemand was das für ein Steuersatz in Schneidis Argon AM ist?
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/ym/2d/ym2dxufl1tkc/large_Eurobike_2012_Nicolai_-_3967.jpg?0

Würd mich wegen der größeren Bauhöhe interessieren!
Danke schon vorab und Grüße, Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (9. Januar 2013)

Könnte nen konan a1 aus...


----------



## wildbiker (9. Januar 2013)

Kailinger schrieb:


> Weiss jemand was das für ein Steuersatz in Schneidis Argon AM ist?
> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/ym/2d/ym2dxufl1tkc/large_Eurobike_2012_Nicolai_-_3967.jpg?0
> 
> Würd mich wegen der größeren Bauhöhe interessieren!
> Danke schon vorab und Grüße, Kai



Reset


----------



## MarcoFibr (9. Januar 2013)

Ist ein Reset. Was soll man auch sonst im N fahren!

Ist aber nur bei Schneidis Bike so!


----------



## wildbiker (9. Januar 2013)

Sieht man doch eh nicht mehr bei den neuen Argon welcher Steuersatz verbaut wurde...
Fands aber so wies bspw. bei Schneidis Bike ist mit den außenliegenden Steuersatzschalen schöner...


----------



## kephren23 (9. Januar 2013)

kann man doch alles bekommen, oder etwa nicht? ist halt nur nich mehr standard.


----------



## wildbiker (10. Januar 2013)

habs zwar so bestellt mit den außen liegenden schalen aber reset hatte dann den steuersatz dann anders geschickt, diesen integrierten kram eben und zumal noch 2 farbig. 

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MarcoFibr (10. Januar 2013)

Ich bin glücklich mit dem integrierten STS, weil es live sehr gut ausschaut und die Geo so passt.


----------



## Kailinger (10. Januar 2013)

Danke für Info! 

Dann hat Schneidi also ein anderes Steuerrohr drin, kein 44/56 sondern womöglich ein 34/49?

Einen EC56 Steuersatz gibt es von Resent nämlich nicht.
Was könnte der Grund für das kleinere Steuerrohr sein?
Bessere Verbindung zwischen OR, UR und Steuerrohr?

Grüße Kai


----------



## dr.juggles (10. Januar 2013)

zu der zeit als schneidis argon am prototyp gebrutzelt wurde, gab es das heutige zs tapered headtube so noch nicht.
deshalb hat sein proto noch das alte tapered steuerrohr bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franky-biking (13. Januar 2013)

Find das neue noch etwas formschöner. Nur is' nu nix mehr mit den bisher geprdigten grossen Einpresstiefen. Wird aber wohl halten, tut's bei anderen ja auch


----------



## MarcoFibr (13. Januar 2013)

Wundert mich auch mit den Einpresstiefen. 

Hübscher ist es:


----------



## kephren23 (13. Januar 2013)

ich könnte mir das so erklären:
 das im Bereich des Steuerrohrs geringere Hebelkräfte auftreten, es werden ja keine Schalen/Lager mehr ausserhalb angebracht somit kleinerer Hebel, folglich niedrigere Einpresstiefe. vielleicht.


----------



## Nill (13. Januar 2013)

Hi MarcoFibr,

sag mal welcher Umwerferdurchmesser passt denn an das gute Stück 
Dank dir.
Grüße Nill


----------



## acid-driver (13. Januar 2013)

ich behaupte jetzt mal 34,9mm...


----------



## wildbiker (13. Januar 2013)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ich behaupte jetzt mal 34,9mm...



Hab zwar keinen Umwerferanschlag fürn Schaltzug am Argon, aber 34.9 passt, Sattelstützendurchmesser 31.6


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (13. Januar 2013)

Wurde alles gesagt.  
Fahre einen 2x10 SLX, weil kein Sram lieferbar war.


----------



## Nill (13. Januar 2013)

dank euch


----------



## tmac111 (24. Januar 2013)

Hat jemand von euch bereits ein Argon AM Pinion bei Nicolai bestellt oder vor eines zu bestellen?


----------



## mdk187? (24. Januar 2013)

Ja, ich habe mir eins bestellt. Ist auch schon gebrutzelt. Allerdings hat Pinion im Moment Lieferprobleme.


----------



## Dutshlander (24. Januar 2013)

mdk187? schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe mir eins bestellt. Ist auch schon gebrutzelt. Allerdings hat Pinion im Moment Lieferprobleme.


sagt wer?


----------



## mdk187? (24. Januar 2013)

Nicolai, das hat bei mir zu einer kleinen Lieferverzögerung geführt. Keine Ahnung ob die jetzt wieder liefern.


----------



## MarcoFibr (24. Januar 2013)

Bin schon gespannt auf ein Pinion AM.
Was soll der Rahmen ca. wiegen?


----------



## wildbiker (26. Januar 2013)

So langsam glaub ich nicht mehr dran meinen Rahmen noch vor Beginn der Rennsaison zu bekommen. Eigentlich hieß es lt. Händler das Material fürs Schaltauge fehlen täte, sollte aber vor 2 Wochen eintreffen, Schaltauge fräsen, Rahmen sollte dann vorige Woche rausgeschickt werden, das war der Stand vom 8.1.. Da ich ein Schaltauge brauch welches ich mit Schaltung später Rohloff fahren kann (10 mm Steckachse nützt mir da gar nichts). Weiß nicht an wens wirklich liegt, langsam nervt die ewige Warterei ... etliche Male Händler gemailt/angerufen,fühl mich tierisch verarscht...bzw. überleg den ganzen Kram zu stornieren (*7*!! *Wochen* über dem eigentl. genannten Liefertermin) und mir nen anderen Hersteller UND vorallem Händler zu suchen...(Achja, wo is der Händler-wut-ablass-thread)

Mal speziell zum Argon: Das Argon hat ja Gates-Option wird aber mit 10 mm Steckachse normal ausgeliefert. Ist ja irgendwie sinnfrei wie ich finde. Denn weder Rohloff noch die Alfine gibs mit 10 mm Steckachse. Mit normaler Schaltung brauch ich kein Gates, außer man will Singlespeed fahrn...


----------



## kephren23 (27. Januar 2013)

Hey gut ding brauch weil! Aber ich verstehe deine Wut, schön ist was anderes, aber stell dir vor du würdest im feb. bestellen und 8 Monate warten müssen.
Warum hast du nich direkt bei N bestellt'? wer isn dein Händler?

Eigentlich wird das Argon-AM mit 142x12 ausgeliefert, oder?


----------



## wildbiker (27. Januar 2013)

Warum nicht direkt, hat schon seinen Grund 

Händler, eigentlich einer der größten hier in Leipzig  mit der auch größten Auswahl.

Naja, dann sinds halt 12 mm (wusste ich nicht, brauch Schnellspanner der auch für de Rohloff passt, ist ja als Argon FR Gates als Bestellung rausgegangen). Aber die Rohloff ist doch schmaler als 142? Müsste 135er Einbaubreite haben.

Das hieße doch eigentlich der Hinterbau müsste auf die Rohloff-Einbaubreite angepasst werden, oder lieg ich da falsch? Dann ist das mit den Ausfallenden nur ein Vorwandt... auf dem Foto welches mir mein Händler geschickt hat sind eben die Ausfallenden für 12 mm Steckachse zu sehen.




> Bei allen Helius-Modellen bieten wir die freie Wahl aus drei verschiedenen Ausfallenden-Standards an. Du solltest Dir also vor einer Bestellung überlegen, welche Hinterradnabe und Schaltung Du an Deinem zukünftigen Helius fahren möchtest, bzw. welche Optionen Du Dir offenhalten willst. CC-Schnellspann- Ausfallenden sind die leichteste Option und ermöglichen den Einbau einer 10 mm Schnellspann- oder Schraubachsnabe. Sie bieten jedoch keine Möglichkeit, eine 12 mm Steckachsnabe oder eine Rohloff®-Getriebenabe mit OEM1 Drehmomentabstützung zu fahren. Soll eine Rohloff®-Nabe verbaut werden, müssen hierfür die nur unwesentlich schwereren Rohloff®- Ausfallenden gewählt werden, die gleichfalls aber auch mit einer 10 mm Schnellspann- oder Schraubachsnabe bestückt werden können. Soll Dein Helius hart rangenommen werden, und ist ein Plus an Steifigkeit im Heck gewünscht, empfehlen sich unsere 12 mm Steckachsausfallenden, die mit der mitgelieferten 12 mm Nicolai- Steckachse oder optional mit einer Rock Shox Maxle®-Achse bestückt werden können. Diese Ausfallenden schließen jedoch die Verwendung von 10 mm Schnellspann- oder Rohloff®- Naben aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (27. Januar 2013)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Ausfallenden die 7mm ausgleichen. Evtl. muss dein Rahmen nochmal angepasst werden!?!?!
Oder es ist garnicht dein Rahmen?


----------



## dr.juggles (27. Januar 2013)

beim argon am kannst du doch auswählen, ob du die 135x12 oder 142x12 willst?
im techsheet sind auch beide optionen angegeben.


----------



## MarcoFibr (27. Januar 2013)

Falsch gelesen... 
Wird 135x12sein und dann passen die neuen Ausfallenden.
Drück dir die Daumen!


----------



## wildbiker (27. Januar 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Ausfallenden die 7mm ausgleichen. Evtl. muss dein Rahmen nochmal angepasst werden!?!?!
> Oder es ist garnicht dein Rahmen?



doch doch.. hab ja das Foto extra von meinem Händler bekommen... (Bin die Bestellung mit dem im Order Generator durchgegangen...
Punkte im Order Generator:

Argon FR
M
roh unbehandelt/raw
Disc - Rohloff dropout
RD+FD+Rohloff (auf meinem Wunsch ohne Umwerferanschlag)
Dekor schwarz matt
ISCG05 adapter (NOT Hammerschmidt)
Cableguide for Remote Seatpost
Sonstiges (auf meinem Wunsch):
Tapered Steuerrohr

Mit den 142x12 war ja nur erstmal ne Vermutung von mir.

Foto dochnochmal anbei (hätte ich den so mit der Steckachse gewollt, hätte ich den längst, lt. Aussage Händler, Stand: Anf. Januar):


----------



## stuk (27. Januar 2013)

hoffentlich kommt dein argon FR bald und hoffentlich ist dann auch alles richtig, nicht das es doch dann ein AM geworden ist....


----------



## sluette (27. Januar 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Ausfallenden die 7mm ausgleichen. Evtl. muss dein Rahmen nochmal angepasst werden!?!?!



Am Rahmen wirst du nix ändern müssen, lediglich die Ausfallenden unterscheiden sich für die jeweiligen Standards.


----------



## MarcoFibr (27. Januar 2013)

Dann müssten die Ausfallenden 3mm dicker sein...glaube ehr der Rahmen wird passend gebogen!


----------



## sluette (27. Januar 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Dann müssten die Ausfallenden 3mm dicker sein...glaube ehr der Rahmen wird passend gebogen!



Das glaubst du nicht wirklich, oder? Und wenn ich dann mal wieder ne 135er Nabe fahren will wird der Hinterbau wieder zusammen gebogen oder was?  
Spätestens dann würde ich den Hersteller wechseln ...

Schau dir mal die 142er Ausfallenden an, das ist doch Material genug um die 3,5mm auf jeder Seite zu schlucken:


----------



## MarcoFibr (27. Januar 2013)

Ein paar mm am Hinterbau biegen.. Ist doch kein Problem, weil die Rahmen in der Endmontage noch gerichtet werden.

Kannst aber auch Recht haben! Die Ausfallenden sind schon sehr Massiv.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franky-biking (28. Januar 2013)

Nur wenn ihr jetzt bei dem gezeigten Bild auf jeder Seite 3,5mm wegnehmt, dann habt ihr eine Einbaubreite von 149mm 

Es müsste auf jeder Seite 3,5mm mehr sein. Fett!


----------



## mdk187? (28. Januar 2013)

Die Rahmen werden nach dem Schweißen gebogen. Dann sind die Nähte noch weich. Danach kommt der Rahmen zum aushärten in einen Backofen. Und danach wird nix mehr gebogen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (28. Januar 2013)

Der Rahmen wird nach der Pulverbeschichtung nochmal gebogen.


----------



## acid-driver (30. Januar 2013)

wildbiker schrieb:


> *7*!! *Wochen* über dem eigentl. genannten Liefertermin) und mir nen anderen Hersteller UND vorallem Händler zu suchen...(Achja, wo is der Händler-wut-ablass-thread



mir gings mit meinem helius AM leider ähnlich 


kann mir jemand sagen, ob am argon AM ein topswing umwerfer passen würde?


----------



## MarcoFibr (30. Januar 2013)

Passt nicht bei mir. Fahre 22/33 KB!


----------



## stuk (30. Januar 2013)

acid-driver schrieb:


> mir gings mit meinem helius AM leider ähnlich



und 14Tage später gab es dann noch das Update mit dem größeren Dämpfer  doof gelaufen damals


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (30. Januar 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Der Rahmen wird nach der Pulverbeschichtung nochmal gebogen.



_Biegen_ ist wohl nicht die richtige Bezeichnung.
Der Rahmen wird im Fertigungsprozess gegebenenfalls _ausgerichtet_ und mehrfach geprüft.

Wie und warum 09:20  12:30 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlIYEdRFQu4#t=09m20s


----------



## mdk187? (1. Februar 2013)

Montag ist es so weit :-D


----------



## Dutshlander (1. Februar 2013)

mdk187? schrieb:


> Montag ist es so weit :-D


Bidde bilda machen


----------



## MarcoFibr (1. Februar 2013)

Dann kann man ja bald ein Argon AM Treffen veranstalten...


----------



## wildbiker (1. Februar 2013)

Auja..  .. sind *vlt.* dieses Jahr auf der Nicolai Hausmesse, wenn dann nur Freitag da, weil Samstags scho wieder Enduro-Rennen/Vogtland ansteht.....

Nicolai - Hausmesse 2013


Külftalstraße 18 31093 Hoyershausen Germany  Date: 16. - 17. August 2013  Testbikes available​


----------



## Team Nicolai (4. Februar 2013)

Argon AM Pinion Gates Carbon Drive






Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## Dutshlander (4. Februar 2013)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> Argon AM Pinion Gates Carbon Drive
> Gruß
> Der Thomas


Sieht gut aus, denke mal das ein wenig Sparen angesagt ist.
Vieleicht Nächstes Jahr
@ Thomas, wenn es ein Riemen bekommt wozu der Strebenschutz
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## MarcoFibr (4. Februar 2013)

Doch Kette? 

Schaut sehr gut aus.


----------



## der-gute (4. Februar 2013)

wann gibts endlich ein Argon FR 29"


----------



## Team Nicolai (5. Februar 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus, denke mal das ein wenig Sparen angesagt ist.
> Vieleicht Nächstes Jahr
> @ Thomas, wenn es ein Riemen bekommt wozu der Strebenschutz
> Groetjes D-Lander


Hallo

Der Kunde möchte beide optionen

Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tmac111 (5. Februar 2013)

@Thomas: Ist das Argon Rahmengröße M oder L?


----------



## Team Nicolai (5. Februar 2013)

tmac111 schrieb:


> @Thomas: Ist das Argon Rahmengröße M oder L?




Hallo

ist ein L

Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## dr.juggles (5. Februar 2013)

bitte entlacken und dann ab zu mir 

würd gern mal ein L probefahren.


----------



## Team Nicolai (5. Februar 2013)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> bitte entlacken und dann ab zu mir
> 
> würd gern mal ein L probefahren.



Richtig


----------



## MarcoFibr (9. Februar 2013)

Endlich mit Stealth...


----------



## sluette (9. Februar 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Endlich mit Stealth...



Ist die Bohrung für die Stealth original von Nicolai oder hast du die selber gesetzt? Schaut ein wenig hoch aus und die Leitung ein wenig abgeknickt...


----------



## MarcoFibr (9. Februar 2013)

Org. Nicolai!


----------



## Nill (9. Februar 2013)

Nicolai AM ist stealth ready


----------



## Nill (9. Februar 2013)

Ps: kommt richtig gut  dein Rad.......und ich warte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (9. Februar 2013)

Ich habe meine Bohrung ja nach Rücksprache mit Nicolai selber ausführen dürfen. Die ist deutlich tiefer sodass die Leitung einen schönen Bogen macht. Ist zwar bei Hydraulik völlig Latte, sieht aber harmonischer aus.


----------



## Nill (9. Februar 2013)

Über Geschmack lässt sich ja nicht streiten


----------



## antique (9. Februar 2013)

Zum Radl passende Farbkombination  glaub mal das die Hauptfarbe am Rahmen bei Sonne noch heftiger, farbiger rüberkommt. 

Mir persönlich ist zuviel weiss am Radl dran, aber wenn es @MarcoFibr genau so gefällt: das ist die Optik gelungen 

Ist das jetzt ein L oder M Argon AM? Wirkt auf mich ein bischen lang - kann auch durch die Photoaufnahme verursacht sein.


----------



## MarcoFibr (9. Februar 2013)

Ist ein M.  
Lang ist es...


----------



## dr.juggles (9. Februar 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Ist ein M.
> Lang ist es...



ist dein L jetzt schon auf M geschrumpft?


----------



## dr.juggles (9. Februar 2013)

argon am mit pinion & gates, das wär ein traum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surtre (9. Februar 2013)

Davon träume ich auch noch. 
Von Team Nicolai


----------



## MarcoFibr (9. Februar 2013)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> ist dein L jetzt schon auf M geschrumpft?



War immer ein M.


----------



## dr.juggles (9. Februar 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Am 1. konnte ich nicht fahren, daher ging es heute um 18 Uhr los.
> Hier ein paar Fahreindrücke:
> - L passt Super/M wäre zu kurz
> - Bergauf eine Macht
> ...



bin etwas confused


----------



## Nicolai_16 (9. Februar 2013)

ich hatte auch in erinnerung das du damals bei der bestellung von M auf L gewechselt hast! mmh, aber egal, schaut auf jedenfall super aus, auf was fuer ein gewicht kommst du denn jetzt?


----------



## MarcoFibr (9. Februar 2013)

Da war ich wohl so fasziniert vom Bike, dass meine Sinne hin waren. M ist Super und L wäre zu lang.


----------



## Nicolai_16 (9. Februar 2013)

> Das Baby ist da und hier die Daten:
> 
> Geboren 20.12.2012
> Größe L
> ...



oder falscher post damals von dir!


----------



## MarcoFibr (9. Februar 2013)

Jetzt binnich komplett durcheinander... Evtl. sollte ich weniger Party machen. Das Argon AM ist ein L. 
Gesamtgewicht sollte 12,5-13,00kg sein.


----------



## trailterror (9. Februar 2013)

Wat denn hier los


----------



## antique (9. Februar 2013)

Wohl ein M-L in passender Größe für @MarcoFibr


----------



## Nicolai_16 (9. Februar 2013)

karneval lässt grüßen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (10. Februar 2013)

Oder ein XL... 
Nein, es ist ein L. Steht auf der Rechnung. 
Mein Helius AM war ein M.


----------



## HTWolfi (10. Februar 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Nein, es ist ein L. *Steht auf der Rechnung*.




_»Papier ist geduldig«_  ich würde es lieber mal nachmessen


----------



## dr.juggles (10. Februar 2013)

schatzi schenk mir ein foto...schenk mir ein foto von dir...


----------



## antique (10. Februar 2013)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> schatzi schenk mir ein foto...schenk mir ein foto von dir...



Guckst Du HIER


----------



## MarcoFibr (10. Februar 2013)

Auch bei der Messung ist es ein L...


----------



## mdk187? (10. Februar 2013)

so, fast fertig. Nur noch kurzer Griff rechts, Nokon Züge und Gates. Mehr Bilder in meiner Gallerie...

ist M, ganz sicher ;-)


----------



## MarcoFibr (10. Februar 2013)

Cooles Teil ! 

Was wiegt der Hobel ?


----------



## mdk187? (10. Februar 2013)

Mit Gates ca. 14,5 kg. Habe aber nur mit einer Personenwaage gewogen.


----------



## Nill (10. Februar 2013)

puh....kein Leichtgewicht  Aber sieht schön Clean aus 

Mal schauen wo meins aus der "Restekiste" aufgebaut landet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (10. Februar 2013)

was ein geiles Teil...leider!
da muss ich wohl doch auf mein Argon FR/AM 29" Pinion Gates sparen...

was ich aber net verstehe: warum is das Sitzrohr nicht noch 1° steiler,
Platz für nen dicken Schlappen is ja genug auch wenn das Sitzrohr nach hinten versetzt wird...

oder is das ne 170er Lyrik?


----------



## kephren23 (10. Februar 2013)

naja der rahmen mit gates wiegt ja schon fast 6kg. sieht gut aus, nur die weiße Gabel will mir nicht ganz so ins gesamtbild passen, mit weißen decals vielleicht besser.
Wette das man die 14,5kg gar nicht merkt!


----------



## Dutshlander (10. Februar 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Wette das man die 14,5kg gar nicht merkt!


Richtig


----------



## Kailinger (10. Februar 2013)

mdk187? schrieb:


> Mit Gates ca. 14,5 kg. Habe aber nur mit einer Personenwaage gewogen.



Sehr schönes Teil.
Ist das ne 170er Lyrik?
Wie groß bist Du?

Ich warte auch schon gespannt. Plane einen "extremen" Aufbau mit -1 Grad Angleset und 36er Talas Gabel. Aufgrund des Angesets gibt es unten eine externe Steuersatzschale, also +1cm Bauhöhe. Hab mit 1,78m ein M bestellt...
Rahmen beibt raw!

Grüße Kai


----------



## mdk187? (10. Februar 2013)

Bin 1,80m 
Ist eine 170er Lyrik. Muss ich noch auf 160mm traveln. Die 14,5 kg merkt man schon  Bin ich aber von meinem Helius gewohnt. Obwohl das Oberrohr auch in M recht lang ist, kommt mir das Bike sehr kompakt und verspielt vor. Hätte ich so nicht erwartet.


----------



## Kailinger (10. Februar 2013)

mdk187? schrieb:


> Muss ich noch auf 160mm traveln.



Naja, es wird schon nicht gleich abfatzen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ruv (10. Februar 2013)

mdk187? schrieb:


> so, fast fertig. Nur noch kurzer Griff rechts, Nokon Züge und Gates. Mehr Bilder in meiner Gallerie...
> 
> ist M, ganz sicher ;-)



Dein Bike = State of the Art!

bewegt man sich preislich noch <5000 mit dem Gerät???

wenn das pinion noch etwas Leichter und Preiswerter werden würde, währe das meine erste wahl!

Viel spaß und viele Kilometer mit deinem "Traumbike" !


----------



## franky-biking (10. Februar 2013)

Schönes Bike. Nur die Verlegung der hinteren Bremsleitung missfällt mir persönlich. Was fährst du für eine Übersetzung?


----------



## Dutshlander (10. Februar 2013)

ruv schrieb:


> Dein Bike = State of the Art!
> wenn das pinion noch etwas Leichter und Preiswerter werden würde, währe das meine erste wahl!


möchte nicht "Prollig" ruberkommen,  aber Mann hat oder nicht 
und das mit "Leichter" lassen wir mal 
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## tmac111 (11. Februar 2013)

Was mich an dem Argon AM mit Pinion und Gates interessiert:

Sofern man ein größeres / kleineres Ritzel verbauen möchte, muss doch auch zwangsläufig der Gates Riemen länger / kürzer sein, wenn wir von einem gleichbleibenden Radstand ausgehen, oder?

Und wenn ich bei gleichbleibendem Ritzel den Radstand ändern möchte, muss doch ebenfalls der Gates Riemen länger / kürzer sein, right?


----------



## Gezeitenfuerst (11. Februar 2013)

Veschiebbare Ausfallenden, wie sie auch beim RoCC sind, würde ich vermuten.


----------



## acid-driver (11. Februar 2013)

er spricht ja von gleichem radstand. 
das kommt auf den durchmesser der zahnscheiben an, behaupte ich mal. wenn der bei der anderen übersetzung gleich ist, passt auch der riemen. 

gespannt wird der allerdings über die verschiebbaren ausfallenden, sodass ein 100% gleicher radstand sicher nicht erreicht wird.


----------



## c_w (11. Februar 2013)

Ich frag mich gerade, wie du bei gleichem Durchmesser und gleichem Abstand der zähne auf dem Riemen ne andere Übersetzung hinbekommen willst ;-)
Oder meinst du eine andere Übersetzung im Sinne von vorne 2 Zähne weniger, hinten 2 mehr?


----------



## mdk187? (11. Februar 2013)

Mit der Verlegung der hinteren Bremsleitung bin ich auch nicht so glücklich. Wüsste aber nicht, wie das anders gehen sollte, ohne die Leitung über das Oberrohr zu verlegen (und das wollte ich nicht). Evtl. versuche ich es mal unter der Pinion. Das wird aber wahrscheinlich nicht funktionieren.

Zum Gates kann ich nicht viel sagen, außer dass der wohl penibel eingestellt werden muss. Daher wird der Radstand wahrscheinlich variieren.


----------



## acid-driver (11. Februar 2013)

c_w schrieb:


> Oder meinst du eine andere Übersetzung im Sinne von vorne 2 Zähne weniger, hinten 2 mehr?



genau das meine ich.


----------



## Gezeitenfuerst (11. Februar 2013)

Bleibt die absolute Länge dann nicht in etwa gleich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (11. Februar 2013)

In etwa... also das sollte sich dann durch die verschiebbaren Ausfallenden ausgleichen lassen...


----------



## wildbiker (11. Februar 2013)

Ich mein ich will ja nich jede Woche nerven, bin aber langsam ziemlich angepisst, zumal mein Händler noch wg. Umbau zu hat... aber isses eigentlich normal das ich meinen Rahmen noch immer nich hab? (Bestellt Mitte Oktober 2012, Lieferung lt. Auftragsbestätigung 12/2012).


----------



## franky-biking (11. Februar 2013)

Was hat denn Nicolai zu der Frage gesagt als du deswegen dort angerufen hast?!?


----------



## wildbiker (11. Februar 2013)

Läuft ja über nen Händler, hab also weder ne Auftragsbestätigungs-Nr. noch sonst was. N gibt ja dem Endkunden keine Auskunft. Lt. Händler hätte der Rahmen Ende letzter Woche eintreffen sollen.


----------



## guru39 (11. Februar 2013)

ärgerlich.


----------



## Nill (11. Februar 2013)

.....aber dein Händler kannst du doch mal nach der Auftragsbestätigung von Nicolai an ihn fragen ?
Wenn so was geht. Aber die Sache ist schon ärgerlich.


----------



## franky-biking (11. Februar 2013)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Lieferung lt. Auftragsbestätigung 12/2012).



??

Ruf mal den Vincent bei Nicolai an. Der gibt dir Auskunft. Wenn du ihm die Daten zum Rahmen nennst, kann der den zu nem Auftrag zuordnen und dir sagen woran es hakt. Evtl. hat ja auch dein Händler was vermurkst.


----------



## kephren23 (11. Februar 2013)

gab doch schon im Lieferzeiten-Thread nen ähnliches Problem, mit dem Pinion-AC. Da ging es auch über nen Händler.
Sowas ist natürlich mies, würde auch mal bei Vincent anrufen, gib deinen Händler und Rahmen-Details.


----------



## wildbiker (11. Februar 2013)

Mail an N hatte ich Ende letzten Jahres geschickt kam keine Antwort. Aber ich ruf da mal an. Vermute auch mein Händler hat das was vermurkst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (11. Februar 2013)

Ja mit den emails haben die das nich so , kenn ich.


----------



## c_w (12. Februar 2013)

2 Monate hat's bei mir damals aber auch laenger gedauert...


----------



## acid-driver (12. Februar 2013)

wie geschrieben. anrufen ist bei dem laden echt gold wert, wenn man schnell infos haben will. 
hatte mein helius auch über einen händler bestellt, welcher mich auch immer wieder vertröstet hat. 
hab dann irgendwann bei nicolai angerufen "händler X hat bestellt, wo bleibt das teil?"
zweimal die woche mussten die sich das gefallen lassen und beim dritten anrufen kam dann die antwort "ist heute per UPS raus"
penetranz ist zwar nicht immer sehr freundlich aber durchaus effektiv. an dieser stelle noch mal sorry an nicolai, aber nun bin ich ja auch schon seit einer zeit sehr zufrieden mit dem bike


----------



## wildbiker (15. Februar 2013)

Alles paletti... da Teil is angekommen...Abholung evtl. morgen...


----------



## kephren23 (15. Februar 2013)

na endlich! Viel Spaß morgen!
und schnell fotos hochladen!
RAW wirds ne?


----------



## wildbiker (15. Februar 2013)

Joa.. Steuersatz muss ja noch rein.... obs 100% morgen klappt, weil Shop umbaut..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (15. Februar 2013)

hey, freut mich für dich
und zeigs her!!!!!!!


----------



## -Testpilot- (16. Februar 2013)

hey, ist der Argon AM 650b tauglich?
danke


----------



## GodfredKah (16. Februar 2013)

-Testpilot- schrieb:


> hey, ist der Argon AM 650b tauglich?
> danke



Ich hab Argon AM pinion Gates bestellt, soll Ende April kommen.

Nach den Geodaten müsste es ja knapp reichen. Gemäß Nicolai ist es aber ein 26" Rahmen, für 'n 650B-Hinterrad macht man gerne einen Maß-Rahmen.

Vorne könnt' man ja in jedem Fall eine 120er 27,5"-Gabel mit 650B-Rad einbauen, auch wenn hinten ein 26"er drin ist, das käme in der Höhe gut hin. Eine solche Kombination soll ja wirklich Vorteile bringen, wenn man den einschlägigen Publikationen glauben darf - vom Gewicht her könnt's ziemlich gleich sein. Innovativ und selten wär's bis jetzt jedenfalls - ich denke noch drüber nach.

GodfredKah


----------



## -Testpilot- (16. Februar 2013)

GodfredKah schrieb:


> Ich hab Argon AM pinion Gates bestellt, soll Ende April kommen.
> 
> Nach den Geodaten müsste es ja knapp reichen. Gemäß Nicolai ist es aber ein 26" Rahmen, für 'n 650B-Hinterrad macht man gerne einen Maß-Rahmen.
> 
> ...



danke muss ich einfach mal messen


----------



## Holland (17. Februar 2013)

GodfredKah schrieb:


> Vorne könnt' man ja in jedem Fall eine 120er 27,5"-Gabel mit 650B-Rad einbauen, auch wenn hinten ein 26"er drin ist, das käme in der Höhe gut hin. Eine solche Kombination soll ja wirklich Vorteile bringen, wenn man den einschlägigen Publikationen glauben darf - vom Gewicht her könnt's ziemlich gleich sein.



Am Hardtail könnte man sicherlich auf ein paar mm Federweg verzichten, wenn das mit dem Drüberrollen über grobes Zeugs wirklich *sooo* viel besser funktioniert, wie immer geschrieben wird.

Optisch ist das wie immer eine Geschmacksfrage, wie das Beispiel hier zeigt:






Aber: Warum ist das AM nicht von vornherein auf 650B getrimmt worden, wenn das spürbar besser läuft? Warum quält sich Herr Schneider auf kleinen Rädern durch den Megavalanche? ...?

Ausprobieren würde ich es allerdings auch gerne einmal...


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## coastalwolf (17. Februar 2013)

GodfredKah schrieb:


> Ich hab Argon AM pinion Gates bestellt, soll Ende April kommen.
> 
> Nach den Geodaten müsste es ja knapp reichen. Gemäß Nicolai ist es aber ein 26" Rahmen, für 'n 650B-Hinterrad macht man gerne einen Maß-Rahmen.
> 
> ...



Da bin ich ja mal gespannt


----------



## kephren23 (17. Februar 2013)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Joa.. Steuersatz muss ja noch rein.... obs 100% morgen klappt, weil Shop umbaut..



nix geworden mit gestern? is doch nur nen steuersatz der rein muss!?


----------



## -Testpilot- (17. Februar 2013)

Holland schrieb:


> Ausprobieren würde ich es allerdings auch gerne einmal...
> 
> 
> Gruss
> Holland.


darum geht's


----------



## GodfredKah (17. Februar 2013)

Holland schrieb:


> Am Hardtail könnte man sicherlich auf ein paar mm Federweg verzichten, wenn das mit dem Drüberrollen über grobes Zeugs wirklich *sooo* viel besser funktioniert, wie immer geschrieben wird.



In den letzten Bike-Bravos steht eher drin, daß 650B kaum einen Unterschied zu 26" macht, weder positiv noch negativ auffällt. Erst 29" bringt den Unterschied.

Die Raddurchmesser liegen gemäß verschiedenen Quellen im Netz bei gleichen Reifen für 26" bei ca. 660mm, für 650B bei 685mm, also immerhin doch 25mm mehr, bei 29" sind's dann 720mm, stolze 60mm mehr als bei 26". Wenn die 60mm mehr das Fahrverhalten so deutlich ändern, wie oft geschrieben wird, dann sollte man die 25mm doch auch schon bemerken!

bikeboard.at-Zitat dazu:
Ob des nur gering größeren Durchmessers sind systemimmanente Nachteile (Gewicht, Beschleunigung, Steifigkeit, etc.) anders als bei Twentyninern, kaum zu spüren. Die Vorteile hingegen (besseres Überroll-Verhalten, Traktion, Laufruhe, etc.) treten überraschend deutlich zu Tage.

Wahrscheinlich muss man das tatsächlich selbst mal probieren, aber wer hat schon ein Bike und die Auswahl an Laufrädern grade so mal zur Hand?

GodfredKah


----------



## Holland (17. Februar 2013)

GodfredKah schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich muss man das tatsächlich selbst mal probieren, aber wer hat schon ein Bike und die Auswahl an Laufrädern grade so mal zur Hand?



QLFtal?


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (17. Februar 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> nix geworden mit gestern? is doch nur nen steuersatz der rein muss!?



Tja, der Laden baut um, alles nicht so einfach. Kommen nicht an den Kram rein, weil zu gestellt...
Privates Problem gabs gestern bei mir auch noch...


----------



## stuk (18. Februar 2013)

wird schon


----------



## mdk187? (18. Februar 2013)

ich fahre für Marathon noch ein 29er HT von Cannondale und den Unterschied merkt man tatsächlich deutlich. Die Gabel hat nur 90mm, damit bin ich aber deutlich sicherer und komfortabler unterwegs als mit meinem alten HT mit 130mm Federweg.
Für Touren etc. finde ich 29er super. Für AM und härter wäre mir das aber nix. Da mag ich es verspielter.


----------



## wildbiker (18. Februar 2013)

so..Rahmen ausgepackt beim Händler...sag nur das wird geil... Da war allerdings so nen dunkelrotes flies?? dabei (zusammengerollt). Konnte sich keiner erklären für was das sein soll... 

Abholung gegen ende der woche...

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## kephren23 (18. Februar 2013)

zum rumschrubbeln am Rahmen! schleifvlies


----------



## Holland (18. Februar 2013)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Da war allerdings so nen dunkelrotes flies?? dabei (zusammengerollt). Konnte sich keiner erklären für was das sein soll...



Der rote Teppich. 


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## dr.juggles (18. Februar 2013)

frag doch mal jason, obwohl der kannte sich nur mit goldenem vlies aus


----------



## wildbiker (18. Februar 2013)

... ich starte mal keinen Aufbauthread... wird eh zu langweilig...


----------



## kephren23 (18. Februar 2013)

und wo ist jetzt ein Foto?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (18. Februar 2013)

Reich ich nach... ...Ersatz-/Kleinteile durft ich bereits mitnehmen...Steuersatz baut Shop noch ein, erst Ende der Woche, weil Laden umbaut...


----------



## kephren23 (18. Februar 2013)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Reich ich nach... ...Ersatz-/Kleinteile durft ich bereits mitnehmen...Steuersatz baut Shop noch ein, erst Ende der Woche, weil Laden umbaut...



Was is das nur für nen Laden! 
Die müssen die ja nich so gern haben das die dich so quälen !


----------



## wildbiker (18. Februar 2013)

Tja, hab ich mich auch gefragt... hab da eigentlich recht viel Münze bereits gelassen.. genervt hat die Warterei allerdings schon...überleg schon ernsthaft ob ich da mein Gates/Rohloff-Kram ordere...


----------



## kephren23 (18. Februar 2013)

Ehrlich gesagt, nach der ganzen Warterei wäre es fair wenn da sofort was passiert, und nen Steuerstaz einpressen ist ne Sache von ein paar Minuten. Zum glück gibts das bei meinem Händler nicht, aber ich kann auch ziemlich nerven wenns um Fahrräder geht. 

Naja der N kommt ja direkt von N mit eingepresstem Steuersatz, zum  Glück.


----------



## MarcoFibr (18. Februar 2013)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Tja, hab ich mich auch gefragt... hab da eigentlich recht viel Münze bereits gelassen.. genervt hat die Warterei allerdings schon...überleg schon ernsthaft ob ich da mein Gates/Rohloff-Kram ordere...



Ich hab schon meine Gründe, warum ich alles selber mache...


----------



## wildbiker (18. Februar 2013)

Naja, Werkzeug zum Steuersatz einpressen hab ich nich... Den Rest bau ich aber auch selbst zusammen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (18. Februar 2013)

Das hätte ich Dir geliehen...


----------



## MarcoFibr (22. Februar 2013)

Fazit nach 2 Monaten auf dem Argon AM:
- Macht immer mehr Spass
- Die Arch EX wird dieses Jahr nicht überleben


----------



## kephren23 (22. Februar 2013)

@wildbiker

Immer noch nichts 
Is ja schlimmer wie beim ION16, nähert sich stark dem Sadismus diese Quälerei.


----------



## wildbiker (22. Februar 2013)

hm..  mein Händler baut leider immernoch um (bis 28.2.)... Hab dafür wenigstens alle Teile zusammen... Bremse ist mittlerweile auch da... Warterei is zwar Mist, aber hab auf mein erstes richtiges MTB 7!! Monate (Dez. - Juli) gewartet (Canyon Nerve MR). Momentan wäre eh essig mit fahrn, alte Verletzung hat sich heute zurückgemeldet ..


----------



## MarcoFibr (22. Februar 2013)

Ich würde mir einen anderen Händler suchen. Das geht garnicht...


----------



## wildbiker (22. Februar 2013)

Werd ich wohl auch bzw. eigentl. hab ich schon einen neuen gefunden, nur Haken an der Geschichte der liegt mal eben 2 Autostunden von mir entfernt und ist kein Nicolai-händler... dafür ist der Service 1a
Soviel Händler mit riesen Auswahl gibts hier nicht (die meisten wollen hier lieber ihren schnell verfügbaren Kram loswerden)...zum Thema Nicolai hör ich hier im Umfeld eh fast nur negatives...


----------



## kephren23 (22. Februar 2013)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Werd ich wohl auch bzw. eigentl. hab ich schon einen neuen gefunden, nur Haken an der Geschichte der liegt mal eben 2 Autostunden von mir entfernt und ist kein Nicolai-händler... dafür ist der Service 1a
> Soviel Händler mit riesen Auswahl gibts hier nicht (die meisten wollen hier lieber ihren schnell verfügbaren Kram loswerden)...



ja das ist immer das gleiche! am besten is den chefmechaniker mit bier bestechen.
nen N-händler brauch doch keiner. und wenn de mal nen bike probe fahren willst, ist die reise in den Landkreis Hildesheim aufjedenfall ne gute Sache!


----------



## guru39 (22. Februar 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> ....nen N-händler brauch doch keiner......



Du weisst schon das du dich grade bei mir unbeliebt machst


----------



## kephren23 (22. Februar 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Du weisst schon das du dich grade bei mir unbeliebt machst



dich würde ich ja auch nicht als Händler bezeichnen, ehr als Außenposten von Nicolai! die wurzelpassage ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben. 
und eigentlich wollte ich auch ehr schreiben so einen Nicolai-händler braucht keiner! 
außerdem würdest du bestimmt keinen so quälen. oder?

*puhh hoffentlich die kurve gekriegt
 ?


----------



## guru39 (22. Februar 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> dich würde ich ja auch nicht als Händler bezeichnen, ehr als Außenposten von Nicolai! die wurzelpassage ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben.
> und eigentlich wollte ich auch ehr schreiben so einen Nicolai-händler braucht keiner!
> außerdem würdest du bestimmt keinen so quälen. oder?
> 
> ...





Vielen Dank 

einen Steuersatz einpressen dauert keine 5min.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (22. Februar 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank
> 
> einen Steuersatz einpressen dauert keine 5min.



das denke ich auch! und nen Fahrradladen, egal ob er umbaut oder nicht sollte einen montageständer bereit haben und an das einpresswerkzeug kommen! 
sollte ich mal in der nähe sein geb ich nen bier aus!


----------



## guru39 (22. Februar 2013)

Dann freu ich mich jetzt schon mal auf´s Bier


----------



## franky-biking (23. Februar 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> und nen Fahrradladen, egal ob er umbaut oder nicht sollte einen montageständer bereit haben und an das einpresswerkzeug kommen!



Die Frage ist ob der Händler wegen Umbau geschlossen hat oder weiterhin geöffnet hat. Wenn der zu hat, hat der zu. Dann kann man nicht erwarten das er das macht, auch wenn's wegen der Lieferverzögerung doof ist. 

Wenn der allerdings während seiner Öffnungszeiten umbaut dann sollte er sowas zwischendrin, aber mit Sorgfalt (es gibt ja auch Händler die fast nur Räder von der Stange verkaufen und länger als 5 Minuten brauchen, weil sie das alle Jubeljahre mal machen) erledigen können. Sonst sollte er nicht aufmachen und seine Kunden dadurch verärgern.


----------



## MarcoFibr (23. Februar 2013)

Wenn ein Kunde solange wartet, dann bring ich den Rahmen am der Tag der Lieferung zu dem Kunden.


----------



## stuk (23. Februar 2013)

schön wie ein Händler hier von Leuten schlecht gemacht wird, ohne die genauen Hintergründe zu kennen......


----------



## Tenderoni (23. Februar 2013)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Werd ich wohl auch bzw. eigentl. hab ich schon einen neuen gefunden, nur Haken an der Geschichte der liegt mal eben 2 Autostunden von mir entfernt und ist kein Nicolai-händler... dafür ist der Service 1a
> Soviel Händler mit riesen Auswahl gibts hier nicht (die meisten wollen hier lieber ihren schnell verfügbaren Kram loswerden)...zum Thema Nicolai hör ich hier im Umfeld eh fast nur negatives...



Kann dir David Schatzki aus Oschatz nur empfehlen, ist ein ehemaliger Nicolai-Team-Fahrer, auf´s äußerste kompetent und "nur" etwa 1 Stunde von LE entfernt.

http://www.schatzki-radsport.de/


----------



## sluette (23. Februar 2013)

Ist doch immer das gleiche hier: Motzen & Stänkern und 3 Tage später ist wieder alles bestens nur der Händler / Dealer/ Hersteller / whatever hat schlechte Publicity bekommen...


----------



## wildbiker (23. Februar 2013)

also, erstmal der Laden ist eigentlich zu, weder Werkstatt noch sonst was ist aktiv.

von den Schatzkis hatte ich schon des öfteren gehört... (Mad east usw.), aber nie gewusst dass die auch nen Laden betreiben. Danke, aber für den Tipp...


----------



## Nill (24. Februar 2013)

Ich glaube der Titel für das Bild müsste heißen: " Eine Erfolgsgeschichte "

Warum ich jetzt den Rahmen schon habe,
wer dafür maßgeblich verantwortlich ist,
wie der Aufbau sich gestaltete und weshalb eigentlich NICOLAI ?

*Das verrate ich euch morgen *

*Allen Wartenden *- haltet durch ! Ich hoffe ich kann euch mit diesem Bild und morgen einwenig ablenken.
Grüße Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (24. Februar 2013)

ich bin frei wirklich am überlegen, ob ich den downhiller verkauf und mir so en argon am hol 

und ins helius am wieder n vivid air und ne totem reinpflanz


----------



## Holland (24. Februar 2013)

Nill schrieb:


>





Erinnert mich aber leider vehement daran, dass ich noch bis KW17 warten muss, um auch so eine Raw-Ware zu bekommen. 


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## MarcoFibr (24. Februar 2013)

Nill schrieb:


> Ich glaube der Titel für das Bild müsste heißen: " Eine Erfolgsgeschichte "
> 
> Warum ich jetzt den Rahmen schon habe,
> wer dafür maßgeblich verantwortlich ist,
> ...



Das ist Unfair!!!!


----------



## trailterror (24. Februar 2013)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> ich bin frei wirklich am überlegen, ob ich den downhiller verkauf und mir so en argon am hol
> 
> und ins helius am wieder n vivid air und ne totem reinpflanz



Der doc und seine immer wieder wechselnden pläne 

By the way: dein neues AM gefällt mir auch sehr gut


----------



## wildbiker (24. Februar 2013)

...bei mir brechen die letzten 5 harten Tage des Wartens an....dann gibs auch für mich Rohware..


----------



## Nill (24. Februar 2013)

@wildbiker:  ....ist wirklich ein heiße Teil die Rohware
 @dr.juggles: nein, behalte den DH Hobel, du wirst es bereuen wenn die Park Saison wieder beginnt ! Aber so ein AM ......mmmmmm das hat schon was 
 @marcFibr @Holland: sorry 

Na ja in 2 Std. ist ja schon morgen 
Gute Nacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (24. Februar 2013)

du schuft...welche gabel bekommt das baby?


----------



## Nill (24. Februar 2013)

.....Geduld 

aber so viel sei schon mal gesagt, sie hat keine 40er Standrohre.


----------



## dr.juggles (24. Februar 2013)

wär auch ein klitze overkill


----------



## MarcoFibr (25. Februar 2013)

Wir warten....


----------



## guru39 (25. Februar 2013)




----------



## Nill (25. Februar 2013)

*" Eine Erfolgsgeschichte "* 

Meine Odyssee fing im November 2012 an. 
Ich dachte mir wie so oft im Winter: "Mmmmm....eine Enduro Hardtail, das brauchst du jetzt". ICh glaube einige von euch kennen diesen Gedanken. (Hier mehr dazu)

Also dann, mal ab auf die Suche: Ragley, Cotic, Nicolai, das waren die Firmen die in die engere Auswahl kamen.
Wobei das N, die teuerste alternative darstellet. 
OK -> also ein Cotc bestellt.....Lieferbestätigung bekommen......bezahlt......warten......warten......

Tja, ihr seht es wurde kein Cotic. Denn plötzlich war es im Dez. nicht mehr verfügbar ^^.

Ich empfand das wie ein Hinweis, es sollte einfach nicht sein! Ragley gab es z.Z. auch keine vernünftigen Optionen. 

->ERGO: Ein Nicolai musste her. 
Puhhh....ein Blick auf die Lieferzeit verriet mir. Das wird diese mal laaaange mit dem Warten. Aber zumindest bekomme ich es dann auch.

Es begann eine 2 tägige Suche nach dem "besten/schnellsten" Händler. (Einige von euch erinnern sich vielleicht)

Nach dem im Nicolai Katalog *die Wurzelpassage* vertreten war und Guru hier im Forum sehr aktiv ist, dachte ich mir. 
Die Jungs müssen gut sein ! Warum ? Wenn man sich so engagiert für den Radsport, geht es nicht NUR um das verkaufen eines Rahmens, sondern *um den Gemeinsamen Erfolg ein gutes Rad zu produzieren.*

UND SIEHE DA !!! 3 Wochen vor dem Liefertermin hielt ich mein ARGON AM in den Händen.  

Wünsche euch allen eine schöne Woche !! 
Grüße Nils






PS: diese Foto hab ich mal in BIKES DER WOCHE geschoben  Wenn es euch gefällt


----------



## trailterror (25. Februar 2013)

(auch wenn ich nicht so auf die rote gabel steh)


----------



## mdk187? (25. Februar 2013)

Jup, top!
Aber rote Gabel gefällt mir auch nicht soo.


----------



## Nill (25. Februar 2013)

Danke Jungs, dacht mir schon das die rote Gabel für gespaltene Meinungen sorgt  

Wenn ihr es seht, wisst ihr werd drauf sitzt ^^


----------



## Ripgid (25. Februar 2013)

@nils
Gefällt mir, was du dir da gebaut hast! Kannst du mal eine Teile&Gewichteliste hochladen? 

Ich schmachte schon seit längerem nach einem OnOne 456 Carbon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (25. Februar 2013)

Vergleiche bitte keinen 456 mit einem Nicolai Rahmen...


----------



## Eksduro (25. Februar 2013)

also ne rote gabel für sich genommen find ich auch nicht soooo geil....aber der bock gefällt mir in der kombi echt jut! glückwunsch


----------



## wildbiker (25. Februar 2013)

Das Rot der Gabel sticht zu sehr ins Auge...Aber ansonsten geilo...

Zum Kettenstrebenschutz, hast du nicht so ein Plastikteil auf der Strebe??


----------



## Timmy35 (25. Februar 2013)

Nill schrieb:


> Danke Jungs, dacht mir schon das die rote Gabel für gespaltene Meinungen sorgt
> 
> Wenn ihr es seht, wisst ihr werd drauf sitzt ^^



Damit die Meinungen auch gespalten sind:

Ich find die rote Gabel super. Und den Rest natürlich auch.


----------



## guru39 (25. Februar 2013)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Ich find die rote Gabel super.



dito


----------



## Nill (25. Februar 2013)

Ripgid schrieb:


> @nils
> Gefällt mir, was du dir da gebaut hast! Kannst du mal eine Teile&Gewichteliste hochladen?
> 
> Ich schmachte schon seit längerem nach einem OnOne 456 Carbon



Hi, leider habe ich die Teile nicht gewogen, sondern das Rad komplett. 
Aber hier mal schnell die Teile-/Rste-Liste. Habe versucht ALLE Teile die ich noch hier zu liegen hatte zu verwerten, deshalb auch die X.0/SLX/XT Kombi.:

Nicolai Argon AM
Revelation RL Spicy Red
XT Bremse
XT Kurbel 2 Fach ( Aufnahme abgeschliffen für die Hope Kettenblatt Bash Kombi)
Nukeproof Proton Pedale
SLK Schaltwerk / Xt Trigger 10 Fach
X.0 Umwerfer + X.0 Trigger
VR Bontrager Duster
HR Hope Pro Evo auf FR.6.1 Felge
Reverb Stütze
Syntace Klemme
Bontrager Sattel
Boobar 780mm
Syntace 35mm Vorbau

FINAL: 13,39 kg 



Timmy35 schrieb:


> Damit die Meinungen auch gespalten sind:
> 
> Ich find die rote Gabel super. Und den Rest natürlich auch.








wildbiker schrieb:


> Das Rot der Gabel sticht zu sehr ins Auge...Aber ansonsten geilo...
> 
> Zum Kettenstrebenschutz, hast du nicht so ein Plastikteil auf der Strebe??



jo, hab ich, aber nach der ersten Abfahrt stand fest - Das Ding ist einfach nur schön - verhindert aber nicht das rasseln der Kette. So ist es VIEL leiser.  

Schön das mein Hobel für Stimmung sorgt  
Freu mich den ersten Argon AM Fahrer in freier Wildbahn zu treffen , dann rocken wir ne Runde !


PS: bisher ist noch niemandem etwas anderes an dem Rad aufgefallen ? Eine "Besonderheit" hat es ja noch  (kleine Tipp, es ist nur eine 2 Fach XT Kurbel)


----------



## dr.juggles (25. Februar 2013)

sahneteil  

machste irgendwann mal ne rohloff rein?
wär dann bedenkenlos winterbike


----------



## Nill (25. Februar 2013)

Dank dir 

Mmmm----hatte mal eine Rohloff im Reise MTB aber die ist mir wirklich zu schwer am Hinterteil


----------



## timtim (25. Februar 2013)

Ein ARGON , tszt...du machst ja Sachen 
Glückwunsch und viel Spass damit ,gefällt !Nun weiss ich auch warum du schon nach pod smrkem willst , viel zu früh ,aber verständlich .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (25. Februar 2013)

Wie sagt man so schön? die gabel polarisiert .

Ansich gefällt mir die rote Gabel, aber will sich für mich nicht ganz einfügen.

Aber das Nicolai-Raw kann ehh nichts entstellen.
 So erkennt man dich wenigstens.
Vielleicht fährt man mal ne runde zusammen. 
Wenn mein Nicolai fertig ist.


----------



## Nill (25. Februar 2013)




----------



## kephren23 (25. Februar 2013)

Und man muss sagen das "tapered-RAW-ZS-NICOLAI-Steuerrohr" ist einfach das schönste im Universum.
Dein Foto hatte mir gestern Abend nen Lächeln auf die Lippen gezaubert, in der Vorfreude das ich es auch bekommen werde.


----------



## Ripgid (25. Februar 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Vergleiche bitte keinen 456 mit einem Nicolai Rahmen...



wo habe ich etwas von einem Vergleich geschrieben?


----------



## Holland (25. Februar 2013)

Wirklich beeindruckend finde ich die Ordnung in der Werkstatt. 


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Nill (25. Februar 2013)

Holland schrieb:


> Wirklich beeindruckend finde ich die Ordnung in der Werkstatt.
> 
> 
> Gruss
> Holland.



Danke......puhhh....ich hoffe das ist ernst gemeint. 

Hatte mir noch überlegt ob ich aufräume........das Bike war mir dann doch wichtiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (25. Februar 2013)

Nill schrieb:


> *" Eine Erfolgsgeschichte "*
> 
> Meine Odyssee fing im November 2012 an.
> Ich dachte mir wie so oft im Winter: "Mmmmm....eine Enduro Hardtail, das brauchst du jetzt". ICh glaube einige von euch kennen diesen Gedanken. (Hier mehr dazu)
> ...



Schickes Teil. 
Eine KF würde ich noch verbauen und die rote Gabel ist cool. Die Aufkleber würde ich noch entfernen von der Gabel...


----------



## antique (25. Februar 2013)

Nun ja - immerhin ist ein Dreiklang vom Rot sichtbar: Spacer, Gabelkronel und Gabelrohre scheinen das gleiche Rot zu tragen. 

Mir persönlich gefällt rot als Farbe nur bedingt, in der Kombination wirkts stimmig. Gelungene Farbwahl und Reduktion auf die wesentlichen Töne - im Lauf der Jahre wird auch die rote Gabel irgendwann mal schwarz oder silbern 

Wäre die Gabel orange oder giftgrün: WOW  - - - - - offenbar habe ich Farbvorlieben die nicht allgemein tauglich zu sein scheinen.


----------



## Nill (25. Februar 2013)

Jetzt verrate ich dir ein Geheimnis .

Die erste Gabel sollte giftgrün mit Schwarzen Standrohren werden, doch die gibt es leider nur bis 140mm Federweg.



antique schrieb:


> (...) offenbar habe ich Farbvorlieben die nicht allgemein tauglich zu sein scheinen.



zum Glück ......ansonsten wäre die Welt auch nur SCHWARZ und WEIß ....hihihi

So wird sie ein wenig rot


----------



## antique (25. Februar 2013)

Schwarz ist einer der wichtigen Basisfarben - und wirkt erst in Kombination mit anderen Farben richtig gut. 

Rein schwarze Autos (schwarze Aussenhaut, Innenausstattung und Felgen) wirken langweilig und wenig ansprechend. Egal ob matt oder hochglänzend. Kommt etwas Farbe dazu: giftgrün, orange, gold, gelb (oder was auch immer....) kann die Gesamtgestaltung so gut sein das die Karre als Beispielauto für Werbung genutzt kann.... 

Nur black/white ist als analoger Film für gute Aufnahmen schön - sonst darfs ruhig bunt, wirklich bunt sein.


----------



## sluette (26. Februar 2013)

Ich find die Karre astrein und die rote Revelation passt Top darein!


----------



## Nicolai_16 (27. Februar 2013)

so endlich ist meins auch geschlueft!!!! nur leider dauert der aufbau bzw der versand zu mir einige wochen!! bis dahin, bin ich auf die weiteren aufbauten von Euch gespannt!! 

- Argon AM
- Gr. L
- Titan Elox
- 142x12
...
..
.

Aufbau folgt...... 





Gruss


----------



## -Testpilot- (27. Februar 2013)

*Revelation oder Lyrik????*
das ist jetzt die frage.....


----------



## Elfriede (27. Februar 2013)

Revelation World Cup


----------



## Nill (27. Februar 2013)

Revelation, aber eine Lyrik würde ich auch ganz gerne mal sehen.......

jetzt kommen sie alle eingetrudelt. 

Man bin ich gespannt auf die Unterschiedlichen Aufbauten 

Titan Elox ....mmmm lecker !


----------



## Nicolai_16 (27. Februar 2013)

ich wuerd ne lyrik nehmen!! bzw teste einfach beide 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 was hast du denn mit dein AM vor? danach wuerde ich dann die Gabelwahl treffen...

bei mir kommt ne 150mm Fox 34 rein... !



> Man bin ich gespannt auf die Unterschiedlichen Aufbauten


ja ich glaube in den naechsten tagen werden wir einiges hier zu gesicht bekommen.... freu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Testpilot- (27. Februar 2013)

relativ Gewichtsoptimiert aber stabil und schon mehr AM als Enduro und viel trails auch berghoch evt. SSP


----------



## MarcoFibr (27. Februar 2013)

-Testpilot- schrieb:


> *Revelation oder Lyrik????*
> das ist jetzt die frage.....



Cool. Die neue Trendfarbe für das AM. 

Für AM eine Reve/32er Fox und für Enduro eine Lyrik.


----------



## Elfriede (27. Februar 2013)

Evtl. ist das hier ja auch eine Möglichkeit:

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/02/27/cannondale-lefty-max-160mm-prototyp/


----------



## der-gute (27. Februar 2013)

-Testpilot- schrieb:


> *Revelation oder Lyrik????*
> das ist jetzt die frage.....



is das ein BB30 Tretlager?


----------



## -Testpilot- (27. Februar 2013)

> is das ein BB30 Tretlager?


nein BSA


----------



## der-gute (27. Februar 2013)

sieht so ultra fett aus...


----------



## -Testpilot- (28. Februar 2013)

sieht dann ungefähr so aus


----------



## Nill (28. Februar 2013)

Herlich ....die revelation WC wollte ich auch noch verbauen. 
Sau geile Gabel ! Würde bei mir aber das carsting tauschen .....

Man merkt das ding wird ein kleiner Traum


----------



## Elfriede (28. Februar 2013)

So habe ich mir das vorgestellt. Was für ein Steuersatz kommt rein? Chris King?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Testpilot- (28. Februar 2013)

> Was für ein Steuersatz kommt rein?



noch offen....
evt. reset


----------



## mdk187? (28. Februar 2013)

Das schöne an dem Reset ist, dass man Schalen für tapered und 1 1/8 mitbekommt. Dann kann man easy wechseln und muss nicht gleich den Steuersatz auspressen um einen anderen Gabelschaft zu fahren.


----------



## Elfriede (28. Februar 2013)

Ja, aber der baut halt so verdammt hoch.


----------



## acid-driver (28. Februar 2013)

ich zitiere mal den user aus dem anderen thread. so hoch find ich den garnicht:



kephren23 schrieb:


> na ein bisschen sieht man schon, jeweils einen Ring oben und einen unten
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kephren23 (28. Februar 2013)

ohh das bin ja ich!

Ist doch nen ZS, was soll da hoch bauen?


----------



## acid-driver (28. Februar 2013)

Elfriede hatte wahrscheinlich noch diese im kopf:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (28. Februar 2013)

Korrekt,

aber bei dem blauen Reset oben wird vermutlich wieder ein "Spacergurkenhals" unter dem Vorbau entstehen. Aber schauen wir mal.


----------



## wildbiker (2. März 2013)

Grad abjeholt....weiteres wenn fertig...

Muss ich Spacer beim Innenlager (73er Breite) montieren, wenn ich die Zee montieren will (wg. gerader Kettenlinie f. Gates usw.)


----------



## sluette (2. März 2013)

Ich war ja schon immer Argon Fan, aber das AM ist der Über-Knaller... Ich könnte glatt schwach werden...


----------



## der-gute (2. März 2013)

Jetzt noch bitte ein Argon AM 29"


----------



## MarcoFibr (2. März 2013)

Das schaut schon sehr gut aus. Sehr cooles Teil! 
Größe M?


----------



## wildbiker (2. März 2013)

Größe M, bin ja nur so ne 1750mmZwergin   

Nachtrag: Oberrohrlänge ist die vom Argon FR geblieben (bei Größe M) 585 mm, Sitzrohr ist vom Argon AM (bei Größe M) 430 mm.
Damit sollte mir der Rahmen wie nen Maßanzug passen... (tuts Helius ja auch)...


----------



## MarcoFibr (2. März 2013)

Sind die Winkel gleich geblieben?
Gerade das lange OR finde ich Super!


----------



## stuk (2. März 2013)

hey wildbiker
Glückwunsch!!!!
und viel Spaß damit

Frage: was ist das für eine Sattelklemme? ich suche noch ne schöne zum schrauben wenn bald die reverb kommt......


----------



## Dutshlander (2. März 2013)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Grad abjeholt....weiteres wenn fertig


das wird dir viel spass bereiten da binn ich mir gaaaanz sicher
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## wildbiker (2. März 2013)

stuk schrieb:


> hey wildbiker
> Glückwunsch!!!!
> und viel Spaß damit
> 
> Frage: was ist das für eine Sattelklemme? ich suche noch ne schöne zum schrauben wenn bald die reverb kommt......



Danke, das noch unfertige Gerät sieht schon nach Spaß aus...(April kommt dann noch ne Rohloff)

Zur Frage: Ist eine Salsa Lip Lock. Kann ich nur empfehlen, ist deutlich "robuster" als die Hope (die ohne QR). Hab bei meiner Hope die Schraube zerstört. Andere Schraube drin, wo man 2 Inbus zum öffnen braucht. Liegt rum, kommt die Tage in die Ebucht/ebay. Nochmal zur Salsa  bei der kannst die Tonnenmutter rausnehmen/tauschen. Dennoch nix gegen Hope, habe ja die Hope mit SP am Helius, funzt tadellos.

hier noch auf der Waage, jetz am Bike...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (2. März 2013)

Danke für die Info: Hope habe ich mit Spanner bisher auch, Reset hatte auch mal ne feine Kleinserie von Schraubklemmen, kommt man aber schwer dran....mal abwarten was es wird.

und vernachlässige dein CC nicht


----------



## wildbiker (2. März 2013)

Stimmt, eine Reset-Klemme hätte ich auch genommen... Hibike hatte mal welche, hab zu spät reagiert... nu gibts die nicht mehr (rot)...

Das Helius wird schon noch anständig bewegt...u.a. gegen Ende des Jahres nochmal 4 Tage Enduro-Camp...


----------



## dr.juggles (3. März 2013)

sluette schrieb:


> Ich war ja schon immer Argon Fan, aber das AM ist der Über-Knaller... Ich könnte glatt schwach werden...



für mich das schönste ht am markt


----------



## kephren23 (3. März 2013)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> für mich das schönste ht am markt


dem kann ich nur beipflichten!

 @wildbiker

schön das du es endlich hast. traumhaft siehts aus.


----------



## sluette (3. März 2013)

Als fixe Klemme werfe ich noch den Schraubwürger von Tune in den Ring. Das Ding ist auch sehr solide und mit unter 10g extrem leicht.


----------



## stuk (3. März 2013)

danke für den tip


----------



## MarcoFibr (3. März 2013)

Die Reset ist sehr schmal und klemmt nicht so gut. Ich habe mit der Hope die besten Erfahrungen. Tune ist mir schon 2mal gerissen!


----------



## der-gute (3. März 2013)

der Salsa is echt klasse
hatte den jetzt 3 Jahre am Argon FR, täglich gefahren, nie Probleme.


----------



## trailterror (3. März 2013)

Mit meiner Pro bin ich sehr zufrieden....BBB find ich auch gut

Beide in ner inbus variante


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (3. März 2013)

danke zusammen 
Salsa und Hope mit Hebel habe ich auch gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Mal sehen was es zum Schrauben wird....
ersteinmal muss aber die Reverb her

Aber jetzt genug OT und wieder zurück den geilen Argon AMs


----------



## MarcoFibr (3. März 2013)

Hier meins im Wald....




Keine Ahnung, ob es ein geiles Argon Am ist...mir macht es Spaß...


----------



## wildbiker (3. März 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Hier meins im Wald....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, isses. Aufbau ist stimmig...


----------



## zockerkauk (3. März 2013)

Cooles Teil ð


----------



## Klinger (3. März 2013)

Sieht für Spaß im Wald aber sehr sauber aus.
Oder ist das Foto vorm Spaß aufgenommen worden


----------



## -Testpilot- (3. März 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ob es ein geiles Argon Am ist...mir macht es Spaß...



sehr schön 
Größe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (3. März 2013)

Ist ein L.


----------



## -Testpilot- (3. März 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Ist ein L.



und wo bist du Gewicht technisch gelandet?


----------



## MarcoFibr (3. März 2013)

Komplett 12,79kg!


----------



## -Testpilot- (3. März 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Komplett 12,79kg!


----------



## MarcoFibr (3. März 2013)

Danke. Mehr ist drin gewesen...


----------



## wildbiker (8. März 2013)

Welcher Acros-Steuersatz kann/würdet/habt ihr in ein tapered Steuerrohr verbauen. 
(Bitte nur die antworten, die auch einen in ihrem Nicolai verbaut haben, gern auch Händler). Grund warum ich dass wissen will, möcht ich hier nicht nennen...


----------



## stuk (8. März 2013)

hats nicht wegen dem steuersatz länger gedauert?


----------



## acid-driver (8. März 2013)

wahrscheinlich hats probleme gegeben, bei reset+händler, weshalb jetzt acros hersoll...
ich muss gestehen, das kenne ich. allerdings kann man auch bei reset direkt bestellen. anrufen, dann passt das auch ziemlich sicher


----------



## wildbiker (8. März 2013)

stuk schrieb:


> hats nicht wegen dem steuersatz länger gedauert?



Nein, am Steuersatz lags nicht...Nur gab Probleme die mit jedem anderen Steuersatz hätten auch passieren können...


----------



## MarcoFibr (8. März 2013)

Bestell keinen Acros....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mdk187? (8. März 2013)

Ich habe einen Acros in meinem OnOne und hatte damit keine Probleme. Im AM ist aber ein Reset. Mit denen ist man immer auf der sicheren Seite. Auch wenn sie bissel teurer sind.


----------



## wildbiker (8. März 2013)

Acros wurde schon verbaut. Allerdings gabs keine Probleme von Herstellerseiten. Doch schon recht solider Steuersatz...


----------



## MLK-LAW (9. März 2013)

Bei dem ganzen (berechtigten) Hype ums ION 16 ist mir das Argon AM ja komplett entgangen!
Genau das Bike will ich schon seit Jahren!
Passen da auch 650B Reifen rein?
Fährts jemand in XL oder XXL?
Welcher Federweg funktioniert am Besten?
Gates oder Kette?
Wie gute funktionieren die neuen Ausfallenden?
Downhill- und Uphilleigenschaften?


Ich brauch Antworten! Sofort!


----------



## franky-biking (9. März 2013)

MLK-LAW schrieb:


> Fährts jemand in XL oder XXL?
> 
> 
> 
> Ich brauch Antworten! Sofort!



Wie gross bist du?


----------



## MLK-LAW (9. März 2013)

franky-biking schrieb:


> Wie gross bist du?



So um die 196,5...


----------



## franky-biking (9. März 2013)

MLK-LAW schrieb:


> So um die 196,5...



Dann brauchst du wohl eine custom Geo, wenn ich mir die Tabelle so anschaue.
Ich hab das FR in XL mit Custom Geo bei 1,98m. Aber da gab's noch ein XL serienmässig. 

Heute ist bei L Schluss. Nix für'n ausgewachsenen Mitteleuropäer


----------



## der-gute (10. März 2013)

das Sitzrohr geht für uns Große gar nicht!


----------



## Simbl (11. März 2013)

Kann bitte jemand mal die Bremsleitungslänge für hinten messen? Danke


----------



## MarcoFibr (11. März 2013)

Klar. Fehlen noch ein paar Angaben:

- Leitungsverlegung
- Lenkerbreite
- Spacer
- Abstand Lenkerende-Bremsgriff
- Welche Bremse
- usw.

Ich glaube Du wirst wenig Glück haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (11. März 2013)

Wollt eigentlich nur wissen ob 150 cm reichen


----------



## MarcoFibr (11. März 2013)

Das sollte reichen. Mehr hatte ich auf keinen Fall.


----------



## Simbl (11. März 2013)

Ok danke. Und weiß wer welchen Bremsenadapter ich für hinten brauch? Bremse ist eine Hope Tech V2, mit 203er Scheibe


----------



## kephren23 (11. März 2013)

für ne 180er keinen, für ne 200er sollte es mit dem H-von hope funktionieren.
Ansonsten gibts noch den Magura PM7 auf PM8.

Hope
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p24624_Scheibenbremsadapter-Mono---Tech-V2-.html
Magura
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...ta-Julie-HP-auf-PM-7--VR203mm-Postmount-.html


----------



## Simbl (11. März 2013)

Müßte es eigentlich nicht der C Adapter von Hope sein? Beim H steht Scheibengröße 183mm


----------



## kephren23 (11. März 2013)

Simbl schrieb:


> Müßte es eigentlich nicht der C Adapter von Hope sein? Beim H steht Scheibengröße 183mm



 neeee. unzwar weil:

C= PM6 auf PM8
H= PM6 auf PM7
es gibt von Hope keinen PM7 auf PM8 deswegen kommt der H dem ganzen am nächsten. mitm C würdest du ne 220er scheibe brauchen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (11. März 2013)

Ok verstanden  Danke!


----------



## kephren23 (11. März 2013)

sehr gern!


----------



## MarcoFibr (11. März 2013)

Simbl schrieb:


> Ok danke. Und weiß wer welchen Bremsenadapter ich für hinten brauch? Bremse ist eine Hope Tech V2, mit 203er Scheibe



Du darfst nur 183mm fahren lt. N!


----------



## Simbl (11. März 2013)

Ok dann brauch ich ne andere Scheibe. War ein gebrauchtes Set mit 2x203. Aber eigentlich ist mir ne 180er eh lieber


----------



## MarcoFibr (11. März 2013)

Dann brauchst du auch kein Adapter!


----------



## Simbl (11. März 2013)

Richtig


----------



## Simbl (15. März 2013)

Erste Teile


----------



## stuk (15. März 2013)

sluette schrieb:


> Als fixe Klemme werfe ich noch den Schraubwürger von Tune in den Ring. Das Ding ist auch sehr solide und mit unter 10g extrem leicht.



Danke: die wirds


----------



## MarcoFibr (15. März 2013)

Simbl schrieb:


> Erste Teile



Schicke Teile. Was sind das für Laufräder ?


----------



## der-gute (15. März 2013)

Mavic Crossmax ST glaub ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (15. März 2013)

Crossmax SX


----------



## MarcoFibr (15. März 2013)

Schauen echt cool aus.


----------



## Simbl (16. März 2013)

Danke machen auch in echt nen guten Eindruck ð


----------



## dr.juggles (20. März 2013)

sluette schrieb:


> Ich war ja schon immer Argon Fan, aber das AM ist der Über-Knaller... Ich könnte glatt schwach werden...


----------



## Nicolai_16 (27. März 2013)

So nun ist es soweit!!!
*
Rahmen - Nicolai Argon AM gr. L, 440mm Sitzrohr/ Titangrau *

*Gabel* - Fox 34 Float 150mm
*Steuersatz* - Reset Racing 
*Tretlager* - Reset Racing GXP 
*Kurbel* - SRAM XX 39/26
*schaltwerk* - SRAM XO Type 2
*Umwerfer* - SRAM X0 kommt noch (aktl SLX)
*Kette* - Wippermann Gold
*Kettenfuehrung* - MRP 2X
*Kassette *- SRAM XX 11/36
*Schaltgriffe *- SRAM X0 2/10
*Lenker* - Syntace Vector 740mm/12/25,4
*Vorbau* - Syntace Superforce 45mm
*Griffe* - ODI Rogue
*Sattel* - Selle Italia Flite Flow Carbon
*Sattelstuetze* - Syntace HiFlex Carbon
*Pedale* - Shimano PD-M424
*Bremsen* -  Shimano Saint 820
*Bremschreiben* - Shimano SM-RT86

*Sommer LRS:*
*Felgen* - ZTR Chest
*Naben* - Acros A.54
*Speichen *- Sapim CX-Ray
*Reifen VR *- 2.35 Maxxis Minion F 60a Tubeless
*Reifen HR *- 2.25 Maxxis Crossmark 62a LUST Tubeless

*Winter LRS:*
*Felgen* - ZTR Arch EX/ Flow
*Naben* - DT Swiss 240
*Speichen* - Sapim CX-Ray
*Reifen VR* - 2.35 Maxxis Swampthing 60a Tubeless
*Reifen VR* - 2.35 Maxxis Swampthing 60a Tubeless

*Gewicht: 12,3kg mit Sommer LRS
Gewicht: 12,5kg mit Winter LRS*





































und einmal mit Winter LRS und 12,5kg





gruss


----------



## nicolai.fan (27. März 2013)

Sommer 
Winter 

wünsch Dir viel Spass mit dem Bike


----------



## dr.juggles (27. März 2013)

wahnsinnsbike


----------



## der-gute (27. März 2013)

Die Leitung fürs Schaltwerk is super verlegt!


----------



## Nill (27. März 2013)

schönes Argon AM - das Titangrau war auch mein erste Wahl gewesen, doch dann hat bin ich doch wieder dem RAW verfallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (27. März 2013)

Cooles Bike!

Pedale sind nicht für immer, oder?


----------



## Nicolai_16 (27. März 2013)

danke danke,

ja eig. liebe ich auch RAW, aber ich habe schon 2 bikes in RAW und das AM soll auch als winterbike hergenommen werden daher das titan! ist pflegeleichter als ein RAW im winter...! 

Pedale< ohja diese bleiben, ich habe schon viele ausprobiert und mich ziehts immer wieder zu denen, guenstig, gut, und noch rel gr. kaefig!! 

naja am wochenden muss es gleich mal uffm trail testen,,, es ist aber schon ne geile geo, extrem tief, 31,5 tretlagerhoehe, lenkwinkel mit meiner gabel duerfte so 65,8grad sein, fuehlt sich sehr angenehm an, ich hatte erst bedenken wegen der groesse, aber L passt zu meinen 182 echt perfekt (fahre auch nur 45 vorbau u 12grad lenker), 

Bericht folgt!!!

gruss


----------



## mdk187? (27. März 2013)

Yeah, ein echter Hit! Die Fox passt da auch super ins Bild.


----------



## Nill (27. März 2013)

Lustig so sind Vorlieben. 

ich fahre bei 183 ein Argon in M mit 35 Vorbau 

War am WE im Bikepark mit dem Argon und der Revelation, und am Dienstag das Touren auf den Isartrails - ein Setup für alles - mein "neues" Do it all Bike - kurzer Ausschnitt aus dem Video folgte diese Woche noch  hab da neue Elektronik getestet.


----------



## Nicolai_16 (27. März 2013)

ein Setup für alles - mein "neues" Do it all Bike

unterschreibe ich !!!


----------



## vinc (27. März 2013)

Nicolai 16

das Bike ist der Wahnsinn!! Richtig gut!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (27. März 2013)

Ein Hardtail-Traum
Viel Spaß damit
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Nicolai_16 (27. März 2013)

danke danke......... danke danke


----------



## wildbiker (27. März 2013)

...Schaltung ... langweilig.. 


neee.. im Ernst, sieht geil aus....


heute grad erfahren das mein LR incl. Rohloff fertig eingespeicht wurde...


----------



## Ti-Max (28. März 2013)

Seit langem mal wieder ein richtig schönes Argon, sieht auch noch einigermaßen kompakt aus. Die neuen Gussets gefallen mir leider überhaupt nicht, zum Vergleich die alte Version http://www.nicolai.net/169-0-Argon+AM.html# ansonsten top


----------



## der-gute (28. März 2013)

in deinem Link steckt das Argon AM, das gibt es nur mit dieser Art Gussets.
oder was meinst du?


----------



## Ti-Max (28. März 2013)

Im Link sind noch die alten Gussets, die filigraner und länglicher sind. Leider verwendet N die Neuen mittlerweile auch am Ion 18. Sehen für mich sehr plump aus und gefallen nicht wirklich. Hier sieht man die alte Verison besser http://www.nicolai.net/175-0-Argon+AM+Pinion.html


----------



## trailterror (28. März 2013)

Find die neuen (auch die verwendeten am 18er) eigentlich ganz gut (wobei mir die alten auch super gefielen). Die neuen würden dem ion 16 auch stehn  mit den ion 16er gussets hab ich mich immer noch nicht 100% angefreundet  aber dem ion 16 will man irgendwie unbedingt diese extra stellung verleihen )


----------



## der-gute (28. März 2013)

Vielleicht hats was mit dem 1.5 Steuerrohr am AM Pinion in dem Link zu tun?
Das reguläre hat ja 44/56

Ihr meint schon die Gussets vorne?
Ich seh da irgendwie keinen offensichtlichen Unterschied...


----------



## Ti-Max (28. März 2013)

Ja, geht um vorne. Die alte Version ist länger oben und unten und die Ausfräsungen filigraner. Finde ich harmonischer.

Aber bei N kann man ja zum Glück alles ändern, wenn man will


----------



## Nicolai_16 (28. März 2013)

das stimmt, gerade beim ION 18 stimme ich dir vollkommen zu, ein glueck habe ich noch die alten gussets am Ion 18


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (28. März 2013)

Wo gibt es die 34 mit 150mm ? Wieso keine 160?

Überlege ob ich mir eine 36/160mm einbaue.

Zu Ostern kommt erstmal neuer Lenker Easton Haven und ein Satz RQ 2,4!


----------



## Nicolai_16 (28. März 2013)

fuer mich reichen 150mm als tourenbike vollkommen aus, fuer all die anderen fahrten nehm ich mein ION 16 !

die Fox 34 gibts standard maessig mit 160mm, du kannst diese aber mit einem spacer auf max. 150mm runter traveln!


----------



## Nill (28. März 2013)

34er 150mm 

http://www.silverfish-uk.com/Produc...FLOAT-150mm-CTD-2013-Black-Taper/YC910-05-445

oder hier :

http://www.mountainbikebitz.com/201...d-black-taper-mountain-bike-fork-p-28092.html

die Frage stellt sich für mich: "Warum eine 160er ?" 

Ich vermute mal jeder abfahrtsorientierte AM Besitzer hat sich diese Frage gestellt.

Bei mir zum Beispiel war es einfach die Wahl zwischen der Lyrik oder Revelation.
Die Argumente die für mich zu Revelation geführt haben, sind wahrscheinlich genau die andere zu 160 mm führen.

- Leichter gegenüber der Lyrik
- dennoch AM tauglich 
- Bei 160mm wäre mir das AM trotz fehlender Federung am Heck, zu nahe an meinem Trailfully dran (Remedy 160/147 mm )
- duch die 150mm bleibt das Rad für meine Einsatzzweck am vielseitigsten. 

Habe ich grade wieder hier in München gemerkt - ein Tag Tour ein Tag Park, leider war dann der Schnee so hoch das der Pumptrack Tag ausfallen musste.

Klar kann man das auch mit einer Lyrik machen, doch die Revelation mit 150mm passt *mir* da besser.


----------



## Nicolai_16 (28. März 2013)

stimm ich zu!!!!


----------



## Nicolai_16 (29. März 2013)

kleine ausfahrt gestern noch gemacht:

was ich festellen musste ist das auch mit ausgefahrender sattelstuetze sich das AM im technischen gelaende sehr gut bewegen laesst, das liegt am tiefem schwerpunkt (31,5cm Tretlager hoehe), vorher bei meinen alten bikes (> 34cm tretlagerhoehe) musste ich mein sattel immer etwas runter machen, das ist mir gleich aufgefallen ! 

das lange OR mit dem tiefen schwerpunkt, macht richtig laune, gerade in anliegern und tabls! das AM kommt richtig gut nach oben, d.h. man kann gut abspringen, ganz kurz gesagt es ist sehr verspielt,  natuerlich merkt man den langen radstand un den flachen lenkwinkel, dafuer ist es sehr sehr laufruhig! ich kann natuerlich nur das AM mit meinem alten Argon FR vergleichen.

das tiefe tretlager, dort muss man aber def. seine fahrgewohnheiten aendern u oefters auf HR gehen bzw ein bunnyhop machen, da man doch recht frueh aufsetzt!, aber da es sehr leicht auf HR geht und auch der Bunnyhop mit dem AM kein problem ist hat man mit dem aufsetzen eher weiniger probleme, man sollte aber das tiefe tretlager nicht vergessen und immer daran denken!! Koennte boese enden *-* bis man sich draran gewoehnt hat!!!! ich habe aber zur sicherheit ein MRP Bash unten dran!

Bergauf, gehts wirklich gut, ich hatte keine probleme und musste bei steilen rampen auch nicht wirklich auf die sattelspitze vorrutschen (wie bei anderen bikes), haett ich nicht gedacht!! Meine gabel hat aktl 155Federweg!

negatives:

natuerlich durch das tiefe tretlager ist nun der zwischenraum zwischen Kette (auf dem kl. Blatt) und Kettenstrebe sehr gering und man hat deutlichen Kettenschlag, ich habe aktl. ein 26 Kettenblatt drauf, die jenigen mit einem 22 werden dort def. freude haben! 

was mir richtig gut gefaellt ist die einfaedelhilfe der steckachse!! tip top!!!! 






gruss


----------



## Dutshlander (29. März 2013)

Danke für deine berichterstattung 
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## Nill (29. März 2013)

Wenn bei uns nicht ca. 15 cm Neuschnee runtergekommen wäre, dann ....... 

Aber bald wieder....


----------



## kephren23 (30. März 2013)

Nill schrieb:


> Wenn bei uns nicht ca. 15 cm Neuschnee runtergekommen wäre, dann .......
> 
> Aber bald wieder....



wo? aber nich in bln


----------



## Nill (30. März 2013)

DOCH !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (30. März 2013)

wo in Berlin bist duuuu denn, ich bin heut von charlottenburg nach Prenzlauerberg gefahren, da hat sich nix geändert!


----------



## MarcoFibr (30. März 2013)

Hat jemand mal 2,4 Reifen montiert? Hab es gerade versucht, aber es ist zu eng...


----------



## wildbiker (30. März 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Hat jemand mal 2,4 Reifen montiert? Hab es gerade versucht, aber es ist zu eng...



zwar noch nicht probiert, aber wäre mist wenns nicht ginge. Interessant wäre mal ob die Conti Rubber Queen 2.4 reinpassen.


----------



## HTWolfi (30. März 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Hat jemand mal 2,4 Reifen montiert? Hab es gerade versucht, aber es ist zu eng...



Eventuell Ausfallenden zu weit vorne? Oder wegen der Breite?
Laut N sollten ja 2.5er passen â¦

Edit: Sehe gerade in deinem Album â¦ Ausfallenden zu weit hinten?


----------



## MarcoFibr (30. März 2013)

Ausfallende ist komplett Richtung Sattelerohr.

Hab 2,4 RQ montiert...


----------



## HTWolfi (30. März 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Ausfallende ist komplett Richtung Sattelerohr.
> 
> Hab 2,4 RQ montiert...



Wie jetzt  Reifen zu breit oder zu hoch, oder beides?

Bekannter von mir bekommt kommende Woche auch seinen Rahmen und will auch 2.4er RQ fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (30. März 2013)

Zu breit am unteren Yoke!


----------



## Nill (30. März 2013)

Das habe ich auch schon bemerkt, wenn man die Ausfallenden zu weit nach hinten, also einen langen Radstand haben will wird es etwas enger.

2,35 Bontrager XR4 passen aber , bei voller Länge.

  @kephren23: wahrscheinlich hast du da noch geschlafen  Gestern von 7 bis 10 Uhr hatten wir hier am Waldesrand so viel Neuschnee. Heute ist schon wieder die hälfte weg. - Berlin ist ja etwas größer


----------



## turbokeks (30. März 2013)

Nicolai_16 schrieb:


> kleine ausfahrt gestern noch gemacht:...


Sehr geiles Bike 

MfG
turbokeks


----------



## MarcoFibr (30. März 2013)

Hast du mal ein Bild vom Abstand? Hab nur ein wenig Panik, wenn ich auf einer Tour mir mal eine 8 oder 64 reinfahre...


----------



## kephren23 (30. März 2013)

Nill schrieb:


> @kephren23: wahrscheinlich hast du da noch geschlafen  Gestern von 7 bis 10 Uhr hatten wir hier am Waldesrand so viel Neuschnee. Heute ist schon wieder die hälfte weg. - Berlin ist ja etwas größer



Das wirds sein 



Du wohnst also am Waldesrand, dann kann man von hier aus ja immer ne Anfrage stellen, wie das Wetter dort ist bevor man umsonst los fährt!

Alles schöne AM's hier, sehen wirklich Klasse aus.


----------



## MarcoFibr (30. März 2013)

Hier ein Bild vom Abstand:


----------



## MarcoFibr (30. März 2013)

Reicht der Abstand?


----------



## acid-driver (30. März 2013)

ist bei meinem helius AM auch nicht viel mehr, glaub ich.


----------



## MarcoFibr (30. März 2013)

Und schonmal Probleme gehabt?


----------



## acid-driver (31. März 2013)

nein, hatte ich noch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (31. März 2013)

Ich war gerade Unterwegs und der Abstand reicht nicht. War sehr schnell mit Dreck zu. 
Bin ein wenig enttäuscht. Werde die Tage mal bei N anrufen, weil ein 2,4 Reifen muss bei einem Enduro passen.


----------



## franky-biking (31. März 2013)

Die Problematik ist doch seit Jahren schon von Argon FR bekannt. Kann ich auch nicht verstehen, dass man da noch nix geändert hat
Beim Argon CC wird der gleiche Yoke verbaut, hier sind die Kettenstreben kürzer und der Reifen sitzt schön passend IM Yoke, da ist mehr als ausreichend Platz.


----------



## trailterror (31. März 2013)

Echt bitter. Ich find auch dass ein 2.4er passen sollte, aber da kannste jetzt wohl nix mehr ändern....?


----------



## kephren23 (31. März 2013)

schneidi is doch auch nen 2.4 gefahren, beim megavalanche.


----------



## trailterror (31. März 2013)

Wobei man natürlich unterscheiden muss. 2.4 nicht gleich 2.4

Nichtsdestotrotz sollte auch ein schwalbe in 2.4 passen


----------



## MarcoFibr (31. März 2013)

Ich werde mal am Dienstag anrufen und fragen. Ich fahre den RQ 2,4 ja nur auf einer ZTR Arch EX und das sollte eigentlich noch ehr passen, als eine breite Felge.


----------



## wildbiker (31. März 2013)

Achso, die weißen felgen sind auch die ZTR Flow EX...gleiche kommt in schwarz bei mir ans AM.... die Flow Ex fällt ja recht breit aus...


----------



## MarcoFibr (31. März 2013)

Mit der Flow würde der Reifen garnicht passen!


----------



## wildbiker (31. März 2013)

Ach du sch......, habs noch nich ausprobieren können, hol mein HR erst die kommende Woche ab...btw, wollte erstmal Schwalbe Hans Dampf 2.35 aufziehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (31. März 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Ich werde mal am Dienstag anrufen und fragen. Ich fahre den RQ 2,4 ja nur auf einer ZTR Arch EX und das sollte eigentlich noch ehr passen, als eine breite Felge.



Das ist ziemlich ärgerlich, wenn das mit der 2.4er RQ nicht hinhaut. Bin mal gespannt, wie sich Nicolai dazu äußert 
Sehs positiv, die große Queen ist eigentlich zu breit für deine Arch EX, damit diese ihre Vorteile voll zur Geltung bringen kann.


----------



## MarcoFibr (31. März 2013)

Der Reifen passt eigentlich Prima auf die Felge, aber leider nicht in den Rahmen.


----------



## stuk (31. März 2013)

grade ohne Dämpfung hinten würde ich gerne einen fetten Reifen fahren wollen......
 @wildbiker: wann ist es denn endlich fertig?


----------



## wildbiker (31. März 2013)

stuk schrieb:


> grade ohne Dämpfung hinten würde ich gerne einen fetten Reifen fahren wollen......
> @_wildbiker_: wann ist es denn endlich fertig?



Krieg denke ich die Woche mein HR+Gates-Kram...ansonsten sind alle Teile ja da.. brauchs nur noch zusammengeschraubt werden...
Hoffe krieg keine Probleme mit der breiten Flow Ex Felge und breiten Reifen... wär mist wenns nich passen würde...


----------



## MarcoFibr (1. April 2013)

stuk schrieb:


> grade ohne Dämpfung hinten würde ich gerne einen fetten Reifen fahren wollen......
> @wildbiker: wann ist es denn endlich fertig?



Genau mein Problem ! Das Rad ist zu schnell, wenn es runter geht und daher brauche ich einen 2,4 Reifen !


----------



## Dutshlander (1. April 2013)

franky-biking schrieb:


> Die Problematik ist doch seit Jahren schon von Argon FR bekannt. Kann ich auch nicht verstehen, dass man da noch nix geändert hat


Stmmt nicht. Also bei meinen Argon FR passt  ein Conti-2,4 sehr gut, werde bald mal Foddo´s reinstellen.
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (1. April 2013)

Da bin ich mal gespannt ! Los jetzt... 
oder war das ein Aprilscherz ?


----------



## franky-biking (1. April 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Stmmt nicht. Also bei meinen Argon FR passt  ein Conti-2,4 sehr gut, werde bald mal Foddo´s reinstellen.
> Groetjes D-Lander



Die Conti 2,4 passen bei mir auch alle sehr gut, die fallen ja auch sehr schmal aus. Aber versuch mal nen Fat Albert in 2,4. Da bleibt dir rechts und links nen Milimeterchen. Ein Rocket Ron in 2,4 dagegen passt wieder sehr gut, wobei das kein Reifen für so'n Bike ist. Fallen halt alle unterschiedlich aus.

Meines Erachtens sind die Streben zu lang, zu den Yokes ist oben und unten soviel Luft dass sogar ein 650b mit 2,25 reinpasst. In der kürzesten Einstellung misst die Strebe 432mm, die vom Argon CC nur 415mm!!!
Hier kommt der "Bauch" des Reifens nicht so nah an die engste Stelle des Yokes sondern sitzt weiter im Yoke wo dieser weiter wird und mehr Abstand hat. 

Die Problematik habe ich damals mit meinem Argon FR mit Nicolai (damals noch mit Falco Mille) besprochen als der Rahmen neu war. Da hiess es dass sie als Referenz die Continentalreifen für Ihre Angaben als Massstab sehen.
Das half mir nicht da ich zu der Zeit Fat Albert fahren wollte. 

Heut fahr ich den Mountain King in 2,4. der ist als Allrounder ganz ok, fehlt nur hier und da ein bisschen Biss aber der passt.

Sorry dass ich mich hier im AM Thread über das FR auslasse, aber die Problematik scheint ja die gleich zu sein.


----------



## MarcoFibr (1. April 2013)

Ist der MK 2,4 schmaler, als der RQ 2,4 ?


----------



## Timmy35 (1. April 2013)

Beim MK stehen die Schulterstollen etwas weiter innen. Bei der RQ schliessen sie bündig mit der Karkasse ab. Könnte also ein bischen besser passen. Das ist aber echt arm, dass man sich darüber bei einem am-rahmen gedanken machen muss.


----------



## Dutshlander (1. April 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Da bin ich mal gespannt ! Los jetzt...
> oder war das ein Aprilscherz ?


nö kein April scherz (was denkstdu von mir), hab ein Bild in meinen Fotoalbum von die MK breite.(60mm Außen) Und hier Foto vom Montierten zustand, wo da mindestens noch 5mm beidseitige platz vorhanden ist.


----------



## franky-biking (1. April 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> nö kein April schertz (was denkstdu von mir), hab ein Bild in meinen Fotoalbum von die MK breite.(60mm Außen) Und hier Foto vom Montierten zustand, wo da mindestens noch 5mm beidseitige platz vorhanden ist.



Und hier könnt ihr auf dem Foto sehr schön sehen wieviel platz da noch vom Profil bis zu Yoke sind! Der neue MK fällt noch minimal breiter aus, passt aber auch gut!


----------



## wolfi_1 (1. April 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Hier ein Bild vom Abstand:



Ist schon recht knapp wenn noch etwas Schlamm dazukommt.

 **kling** -  **kling** -  **kling** -  **kling**

Bei meinem Argon FR musste ich deswegen auch auf einen schmaleren HR ausweichen.
Zum Glück hat mein Nucli da massiv mehr Luft zu seite.

Was mir auch noch aufgefallen ist - das Argon AM darf hinten nur noch mit max. 185mm Scheibe bestückt werden.
Also nix mehr mit 190/203mm.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## El_Pollo_Diablo (1. April 2013)

Schleift da nicht der Reifen bei seitlicher Belastung? z.b. in ner Kurve


----------



## MarcoFibr (1. April 2013)

Das nicht, aber eine Acht darf ich mir nicht fahren...


----------



## MarcoFibr (2. April 2013)

Hab gerade mit Vinc gesprochen und er prüft die Sache mal. Hab sogar das Telefon benutzt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (2. April 2013)

Moin,
fährt Jemand eine 150mm Federgabel im Argon AM? Erfahrungen?
Mein Liefertermin KW24 :-(


----------



## wildbiker (2. April 2013)

Naja, vorgesehen, also Gabel m. 150 mm ist da (magura thor)... wartet drauf eingebaut zu werden.. bis 24. KW könntsch berichten


----------



## Nill (2. April 2013)

@WODAN: Eigentlich zitiert man sich ja nicht selbst . Oder was meintest du mit Erfahrungen ? 

Grüße Nill



Nill schrieb:


> 34er 150mm
> 
> http://www.silverfish-uk.com/Produc...FLOAT-150mm-CTD-2013-Black-Taper/YC910-05-445
> 
> ...


----------



## mac-recycling (2. April 2013)

Also bei meinem neuen AM ist es auch beim Fat Albert 2,35 schon sehr knapp. 

Grüße

Ingo


----------



## stuk (2. April 2013)

ist ja wirklich ein alt bekanntes Problem, es waren auch schon einige Helius AM und AC betroffen.


----------



## tommi101 (2. April 2013)

Der MK II Protection in 2.4 fällt aber schon etwas schmaler aus als die RQ 2.4
Vom Volumen her sollte der MKII 2.4 allemal ausreichen.
Und da für meinen Geschmack der MK II im Vergleich dieser beiden eh der bessere Roller ist, würde ich die RQ eben nur vorne fahren. 
Hier nochmal beide im Vergleich auf einer ZTR Flow (ohne EX). Ist allerdings noch der MK I am HR......altes Foto.


----------



## MarcoFibr (2. April 2013)

Fahre auch eine 150 Gabel und das Bike ist damit gut zu fahren. Kommt auf den Einsatz an, würde ich sagen. 150=AM und 160=DH oder Enduro.

Wollte eigentlich mein Rad mit 160 im Sommer fahren, aber das habe ich jetzt verworfen.


----------



## Simbl (2. April 2013)

Olle Zee Kurbel bissl gepimpt 





Sixpack Millenium Carbon 780mm, kommt wohl aber eher ans 18er Pinion


----------



## vinc (2. April 2013)

Aus aktuellem Anlass haben wir unsere Tech Sheets um die Angabe der maximalen Reifenbreite in mm (Millimetern) erweitert. 

Hier am Beispiel vom Argon AM ---> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0ApNhXyVGHlPldEFtM2ljbkxkcTVLTWI2SV9GaXN3ZVE&single=true&gid=53&output=html

Aus eigener Erfahrung reichen 4mm Platz zu jeder Seite, um auf Nummer- Sicher zu gehen, haben wir in unserer Berechnung 4,5mm Luft pro Seite gelassen.

Viele Grüße 


Vincent


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (2. April 2013)

Ich hoffe die 4mm sind keine »Laborangaben«.
In der Praxis kommen mehr oder weniger noch

nicht mittig stehende Laufräder
Seitenschlag (Achter) im Laufrad
Fertigungstoleranzen beim Reifen (Rundlauf)
allgemeiner Trend zu breiten Felgen
Matsch und Schlamm
hinzu.

Die ursprünglichen Angabe von 2,5" Reifen entspricht 63,5mm.
Ein Bekannter bekommt diese Woche seinen Rahmen, mal schauen wie seine 2.4er RQ reinpassen (auf Flow EX)


----------



## vinc (2. April 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die 4mm sind keine »Laborangaben«.
> In der Praxis kommen mehr oder weniger noch
> 
> nicht mittig stehende Laufräder
> ...




Natürlich ist darauf zu achten, dass man immer mit einem fahrtüchtigen und einwandfreien Rad in den Wald fährt. Wir wollen ja schließlich  nicht dass jemand sein Leben mit solchen Fahrlässigkeiten aufs Spiel setzt! 

Ein Angemessener Aufbau ist natürlich auch vorausgesetzt. Mit einer Spank Stiffy Felge sieht selbst ein 2.2er Reifen richtig fett aus


----------



## der-gute (2. April 2013)

@vinc

Eine leichte Acht ändert die Fahrsicherheit nicht wirklich...dazu sind viele Schwalbe Reifen schon im Neuzustand am Eiern...

Laut eurem neuen Maß passt ins Argon AM kein Highroller II, kein Ardent, keine RubberQueen.

Das finde ich, mit Verlaub, nicht zeitgemäß.

Der Trend zur breiten Felge besteht nicht erst seit gestern, z. B. die Flow EX ist flächendeckend verfügbar und verbaut!

Ein  Highroller II muss in so ein Rad passen UND er muss auch ein Endurorennen mit geringer Kaltverformung der Felge mitmachen!

das ist nur meine Meinung zu dem Thema...


----------



## vinc (2. April 2013)

Wir fahren den Rahmen auch mit einem 2,4er Ardent. Dieser hat noch nicht geschliffen. 
Wir müssen ein Maß angeben und können uns offensichtlich nicht auf die Zollangaben der Reifenhersteller verlassen. 
Ob also 4,5mm pro Seite ausreichend für dich sind, oder du dieses noch etwas ausreizen möchtest, ist am Ende dem Fahrer überlassen.


----------



## der-gute (2. April 2013)

auf welcher Felge testet ihr?


----------



## vinc (2. April 2013)

ZTR Flow mit 28mm Breite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (2. April 2013)

Werde jetzt mal den 2,2 RQ testen, weil ich mit dem 2,4 unter 4mm pro Seite bin.


----------



## Nill (2. April 2013)

Wer auf großem Fuß lebt  Den könnte folgendes Interessieren.

Da das kleine Argon, wie mein VernunftsDownhiller eine X12 Achse besitzen, hab ich mal schnell getauscht  - Ach...Ich liebe es wenn alles perfekt zueinander passt

Hier das Ergebnis: Da wir es hier anscheinend ganz genau nehmen  hier die Die Versuchsanordnung:

*Reifen: HIGHROLLER II 2,4" 
Felge: Sun Ringlé Drift MTX 29 Felge
Luftdruck: 2 Bar. 
Abstand: 4mm 
Radstand: volle Länge.* 

Wie gesagt DH Felge auf DH Reifen in einem AM Rad. 












Der Highroller II wird an den Höchstbietenden verkauft, da es sich hierbei um ein Unikat handeln muss, da er in das Argon passt. (nehmt mir den kleinen Scherz nicht übel  .Aber Spaß muss sein )


----------



## MarcoFibr (2. April 2013)

Bei dem längsten Radstand würde mein RQ nicht mehr drehen. Glaube ich !


----------



## HTWolfi (3. April 2013)

Nill schrieb:


> Hier das Ergebnis: Da wir es hier anscheinend ganz genau nehmen  hier die Die Versuchsanordnung:



Schön wäre halt, wenn man es eben nicht so genau nehmen müsste. 

Es sollte für Nicolai ja kein Problem sein (?), den kommenden Rahmen-Chargen etwas mehr Freiraum für den Reifen zu spendieren. 
Dann könnten sie für _mich_ auch das Tretlager gleich etwas höher setzten (BBH -10mm bei 160er Gabel)


----------



## wildbiker (27. April 2013)

Alles wird gut...Aktueller Zwischenstand...leider nur doofes Handyfoto  warte noch auf div. (Klein)Teile/Werkzeuge...vorgestern auch noch einzigen Torx abgebrochen  
Aufbauliste im Schnelldurchgang 


> Argon AM (M) raw
> Magura Thor 150
> Acros ZS rot
> Rohloff Speedhub 500/14
> ...


----------



## kephren23 (27. April 2013)

Die Gabel und Bremsen mag mir nur nich gefallen.

Trotzdem schön das es vorran geht, wurde denn die Steuersatzproblematik geklärt?


----------



## wildbiker (27. April 2013)

Jepp, geklärt... sind nun endlich alle Teile fürn Steuersatz da....
Die Bremsen sind mehr oder weniger erstmal ein Versuch  Die Gabel mag ich aber.


----------



## kephren23 (27. April 2013)

super


----------



## MarcoFibr (27. April 2013)

Super. Prügel gerade mein AM durch den Harz.


----------



## der-gute (27. April 2013)

BAM, Oida!

Ein fesches Stück QLF-Alu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (27. April 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> BAM, Oida!
> 
> Ein fesches Stück QLF-Alu






Hoffentlich 1. Ausfahrt am 8.5.2013 im Erzgebirge ... that rocks...


----------



## acid-driver (27. April 2013)

nimmt doch langsam formen an 
von den bremsen hört man irgendwie immer gegenläufiges. wollte das experiment nicht wagen, obwohl ich fan von "made in germany" bin und habe mir jetzt als ersatz für meine marta eine hope gekauft. 
die gabel gefällt mir auch sehr, bin gespannt, wie sie dir gefällt. besonders den 7" PM standard find ich bei 150mm gabeln sehr passend. 

wie hast du das mit dem 142mm hinterbau und der rohloff gelöst?


----------



## der-gute (27. April 2013)

Ob er nicht einfach Ausfallenden für 135x9QR bestellt hat


----------



## wildbiker (27. April 2013)

acid-driver schrieb:


> nimmt doch langsam formen an
> von den bremsen hört man irgendwie immer gegenläufiges. wollte das experiment nicht wagen, obwohl ich fan von "made in germany" bin und habe mir jetzt als ersatz für meine marta eine hope gekauft.
> die gabel gefällt mir auch sehr, bin gespannt, wie sie dir gefällt. besonders den 7" PM standard find ich bei 150mm gabeln sehr passend.
> 
> wie hast du das mit dem 142mm hinterbau und der rohloff gelöst?




Wg. Hinterbau, keine Ahnung wie das gelöst wurde, es passt jedenfalls...Vermute ist wohl doch von Nicolai aus gleich auf 135 mm gefertigt worden (ist ja mit Rohloff-Option bestellt worden).

Wg. der Bremse, hab ich auch von einigen negatives gehört. Werd sie erstmal fahren und gucken wie sie sich macht. Kenn ja noch jm. der die BFO fährt und den seh ich auch am 8.5. 

Zur Gabel, hoffe ja dass die länger als meine Rock Shox hält und ich die nicht auch jedes Jahr zum Service geben muss.


----------



## MarcoFibr (27. April 2013)

So. Nach gerade die 4 Fahrt mit dem Lift. Das AM mach süchtig!


----------



## stuk (27. April 2013)

schön wildbiker.
ich denke mit der bremse wirst auch du noch bei hope landen......


----------



## MarcoFibr (27. April 2013)

Die Hope Bremsen machen echt Freude!


----------



## mac-recycling (28. April 2013)

Hallo wildbiker,

hast du ein snuber montiert? Ich hab ja ein ähnliches Rad mit Gates Antrieb aufgebaut. Es soll wohl auch ein ausfallende ohne Schaltauge und mit snuber geben.

Grüße 

Ingo


----------



## wildbiker (28. April 2013)

mac-recycling schrieb:


> Hallo wildbiker,
> 
> hast du ein snuber montiert? Ich hab ja ein ähnliches Rad mit Gates Antrieb aufgebaut. Es soll wohl auch ein ausfallende ohne Schaltauge und mit snuber geben.
> 
> ...



nein ist kein snubber montiert. soweit ich weiß brauch das das neue gates system (cdx) nicht.

 das mit dem schaltauge war ursprünglich anders gedacht. wollte ja die erste zeit mit normaler schaltung fahren... nur dann gabs zum 30. ne rohloff ;-)

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (28. April 2013)

Wie lange hält so ein Riemen?


----------



## wildbiker (28. April 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Wie lange hält so ein Riemen?



gab mal irgendwo nen test da soll der riemen  wohl 25.000 km gehalten haben.

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## mac-recycling (28. April 2013)

Also ich dachte auch erst ich fahre ohne den Snubber, aber bei richtiger Spannung ist mir der Riemen übergesprungen. Ist auch ein centrtrack.

Ingo


----------



## wildbiker (28. April 2013)

ah ok. hab die riemenspannung übern laden einstellen lassen. 
nachträglich installieren kann man ja immernoch...

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MarcoFibr (28. April 2013)

5km Abfahrt vom Torfhaus und schon wieder dreckig...


----------



## Dutshlander (28. April 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> 5km Abfahrt vom Torfhaus und schon wieder dreckig...


Hey Marco dein Bike mit Torf beschmissen
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (28. April 2013)

Nach drei Tagen Harz komme ich zum Ergebnis:
Argon AM macht mächtig Spass und ich brauche eine 36er Gabel...,


----------



## MarcoFibr (4. Mai 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Hey Marco dein Bike mit Torf beschmissen
> Groetjes D-Lander



Ich habe keine Schuld... 

Im Vinschgau wird es staubig...


----------



## MarcoFibr (19. Mai 2013)

Heute geht es in den Vinschgau. Das Argon AM freut sich schon...


----------



## MarcoFibr (22. Mai 2013)

Und verhält sich Super!


----------



## stuk (22. Mai 2013)

annerbergerböden?
Viel spaß noch!!!!

und gönnt euch mal den "hollyHansen"


----------



## der-gute (22. Mai 2013)

Boah....lange Hose und Jacke

Brrr

hoffentlich is es in 3 Wochen besser


----------



## MarcoFibr (22. Mai 2013)

Ja. Ist nicht gerade warm.  
Für Freitag ist Schnee bis 1000m angesagt.

Der Trail ist ein Special vom Vermieter. In der Nähe von Prad. Das beste Gebiet im Vinschgau.


----------



## RaulEndymion (25. Mai 2013)

Viel Spaß noch im Vinschgau. 
Herrliche Gegend.


----------



## MarcoFibr (25. Mai 2013)

Erstmal das AM gewaschen für die letzten 4 Tage im Vinschgau.


----------



## Kailinger (26. Mai 2013)

Hier mal mein eher polarisierender Aufbau...

Mein erstes Nicolai! Ich hab den Rahmen wegen der Geometrie gekauft. Es gibt ja nix vergleichbares mit ähnlichen Features. Der Dank geht also an Schneidi.

Facts:
1x10 (Rahmen ohne Zuganschlag für Umwerfer)
Fox36
-1° Angleset
Hope / DT LRS
Hope Kombi: Mini/ M4, alter Mono-Hebel (da leg ich wert drauf)
X0 Kefü


Einsatzzweck: alles, aber Vollgas.

Bin grad noch am rumprobieren mit dem Lenkwinkel und der Steuersatz-Bauhöhe. Prinzipiell kommt mir die Front mit den integrierten Steuersätzen eher zu tief (bin jetzt 3Monate einen ZS gefahren). Der extrem flache Lenkwinkel ist ein Versuch. 

Fahr den Hinterbau momentan eher superkurz. Dazu hab ich die Kontermuttern der Einstellschrauben entfernt. Hintergrund: mit dem langen Hinterbau lässt sich die Karre nur schwer in den Manual ziehen. Mit dem -1° Angleset ist der Radstand eh ganz gut lang.  

Ja, die Bremsscheibe hinten ist zu groß. Will aber die Laufräder zwischen meinen Rädern hin und her tauschen können und auch mal den DH-LRS aufs Argon packen. Das geschulte Auge schätzt: der Adapter wird schon halten.

Das Steuerrohr wird vielleicht abgesägt wenn ich mich für eine Steuersatzkonfiguration entschieden habe. 

Bin sehr zufrieden bis jetzt (fahr seid Mitte März damit). Das Teil ist sehr schnell. Hin und wieder bockelts hinten schon ganz schön - aber das wollt ich ja so.

Schade das Nicolai keine Ausrichtmarkierung für das Angleset anbringen kann (hab mehrfach nachgefragt).

Kai

Wenns jemand schafft die Bilder einzubetten - gerne... 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1385633
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1385634
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1385635
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1385636


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (26. Mai 2013)

Bilder werden hier leider nicht angezeigt. Und du weißt das du deine 5 jährige Garantie aufgrund der zu großen Scheibe hinten aufs Spiel setzt


----------



## Kailinger (26. Mai 2013)

Habs verlinkt, musst halt anklicksen...


----------



## Simbl (26. Mai 2013)

Hab die Bilder mal hier eingefügt


----------



## Kailinger (26. Mai 2013)

Subber geil, dank Dir. Ich geh halt lieber fahren...


----------



## Kailinger (26. Mai 2013)

Simbl schrieb:


> Bilder werden hier leider nicht angezeigt. Und du weißt das du deine 5 jährige Garantie aufgrund der zu großen Scheibe hinten aufs Spiel setzt



Jep.

Punkt A: wenns Steuerrohr abfatzt werd ich schon noch Garantie bekommen.

B: ein derartiger Rahmen muss hinten 200mm können. Schwer genug ist er ja. Das ist ein ähnlicher Kritikpunkt wie die die Aussage "Ausrichtmarkierung für Angleset ist eine Option die Nicolai nicht anbietet". Hallo, der Haufen kost 1300 Steine.

C: es wird nur so viel Kraft in den Rahmen eingeleitet wir das HR auf den Boden übertragen kann. Das ist hinten in der Regel nicht so viel. Wegen 10mm mehr Radius mach ich mir da also keine Sorgen. Gut, die seitlichen Kräfte aufgrund größerer Verwindung der Scheibe sind auch etwas höher. Aber dann würd ich entgegnen, dass eine 205er Hope-Scheibe steifer ist als ein 0815- Avid in 185...


----------



## dr.juggles (26. Mai 2013)

hell yeah!

sieht nach ner menge spaß aus 

hoffentlich komm ich mit dem downhiller nicht so zurecht, dann wird der verkauft und ein argon kommt bei 

ist das ein M oder L?


----------



## Kailinger (26. Mai 2013)

Ist ein M, bin 179cm. Das OR wird ja wg. der Bauhöhe des Angleset effektiv eher noch ein Stück länger. Passt sehr gut. 

Ein L mit der Rahmenhöhe des M wär ein Experiment wert. So ala Fast Forward von Mondraker. Wobei nö - das Experiment wird zu teuer und die Karre wohl eher behäbig.


----------



## wolfi_1 (26. Mai 2013)

Simbl schrieb:


> Bilder werden hier leider nicht angezeigt. Und du weißt das du deine 5 jährige Garantie aufgrund der zu großen Scheibe hinten aufs Spiel setzt



Ist wie schon mal gesagt indiskutabel, dass beim AM hinten keine 203er Scheibe geht. 
Ansonsten würde ich schon mal damit liebäugeln ....

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## franky-biking (26. Mai 2013)

Das sieht nach nem Nicolai aus, das mal richtig hergenommen wird.
Kein optisches Brimborium, einfach fettes Arbeitsgerät.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (26. Mai 2013)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Ist wie schon mal gesagt indiskutabel, dass beim AM hinten keine 203er Scheibe geht.
> Ansonsten würde ich schon mal damit liebäugeln ....
> 
> lg
> Wolfgang



Ich habe hinten die 183er auch mit Bauchschmerzen verbaut, aber nach 6 
Monaten bin ich froh drüber. Die Dosierbarkeit gefällt mir besser. 
Was wiegt der Hobel?


----------



## der-gute (26. Mai 2013)

Bäm!

wobei ich da fast noch die Lyrik Dual Position Air 150-180 mm nehmen würde!
wenn, dann richtig 

ich hätte sooooo Lust auf ein Argon AM 29 mit Pike 150 mm - YEAH


----------



## dr.juggles (26. Mai 2013)

bäm 

würd ich jetzt bestellen - auslieferung kw 40


----------



## Timmy35 (26. Mai 2013)

@Kailinger:
Die Karre ist richtig gut und sieht nach artgerechter Haltung aus.

Über die Bremsscheibengröße würde ich mir auch keinen Kopf machen. Die Kraft ist hinten doch durch das Blockieren des Hinterrades begrenzt. Ist doch dann egal, ob 160er oder 200er Scheibe. Die Krafteinleitung in die Bremsaufnahme ist etwas anders, aber die ist bei AM ja nur mit den Rahmen verschraubt. Hinten fährt man die großen Scheiben ja nur, um die Standfestigkeit zu erhöhen.
Das man keine 200er Scheiben bei einem AM fahren darf, ist echt ein Witz.


----------



## Kailinger (26. Mai 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Was wiegt der Hobel?



Hmm, keine Ahnung. Vom lupfen her so 13-14 Kilos.
Aber fahren tuts gut.


----------



## MarcoFibr (31. Mai 2013)

Mist.... 

Wollte den Schaft kürzen und habe jetzt einen zu kurzen Schaft.....

Überlege jetzt:
Sektor
Durolux

Gabel muss weiß und tapered werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (31. Mai 2013)

Spart Gewicht ;-)


----------



## der-gute (31. Mai 2013)

nimm einen Syntace Superforce
der braucht nur 28 mm Schaft
bin ich am Argon FR lange Zeit mit 30 mm Schaft gefahren
und ich bin nicht der Materialschonendste sonst


----------



## MarcoFibr (31. Mai 2013)

Das reicht auch nicht... Wollte nur 10mm kürzen und war Blind vor Liebe...  da waren 20mm ab.


----------



## franky-biking (31. Mai 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Argon AM macht mächtig Spass und ich brauche eine 36er Gabel...,



Oder brauchte da jemand nur nen Grund für ne neue Forke?


----------



## franky-biking (31. Mai 2013)

Die würd sich optisch gut in deinem Bike machen!

http://enduro-mtb.com/wp-content/up...ag-mountainbike-magazine-650b-29-26-Facts.jpg

 Funktion bleibt abzuwarten.


----------



## MarcoFibr (31. Mai 2013)

Brauche aber schneller einer Gabel! 
Gerne auch eine 36er....


----------



## der-gute (31. Mai 2013)

nimm ne Lyrik Coil U-Turn RC2L


----------



## MarcoFibr (31. Mai 2013)

Hat jemand ein gutes Angebot ?


----------



## franky-biking (1. Juni 2013)

Hab noch ne 36er Magura Wotan mit 160mm und 20mm Maxle, allerdings
1 1/8", 2,7kg schwer. Die passt aber nicht so schön bei dir.


----------



## dr.juggles (1. Juni 2013)

franky-biking schrieb:


> Die würd sich optisch gut in deinem Bike machen!
> 
> http://enduro-mtb.com/wp-content/up...ag-mountainbike-magazine-650b-29-26-Facts.jpg
> 
> Funktion bleibt abzuwarten.



mit ner 20mm achse wäre die in der tat geil ... was soll der mist mit den 15mm achsen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (1. Juni 2013)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> mit ner 20mm achse wäre die in der tat geil ... was soll der mist mit den 15mm achsen?



Das frage ich mich auch manchmal...
Aber im Ernst, merkst Du den Unterschied in der Steifigkeit zwischen 15 und 20mm???

Wenn man eine leichte Gabel mit 150mm FW haben will, kommt man ja kaum um 15mm Steckachse rum. In mein Argon AM, wenn es dann mal kommt im Juni, wird eine Revelation mit 15mm Achse verbaut. Baugleiche Gabel hatte ich bereits in meinem alten Helius AC und war für das Einsatzgebiet mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## dr.juggles (1. Juni 2013)

merken vielleicht nicht, aber es wäre halt schön die laufräder in mehreren bikes fahren zu können ohne umbauaktion.

was ist falsch an einer 20mm achse?

merkst du die paar gramm mehrgewicht?


----------



## WODAN (1. Juni 2013)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> merken vielleicht nicht, aber es wäre halt schön die laufräder in mehreren bikes fahren zu können ohne umbauaktion.
> 
> was ist falsch an einer 20mm achse?
> 
> merkst du die paar gramm mehrgewicht?



Ich hatte ja bereits geschrieben, dass ich mir die Frage auch immer stellen muß. "Warum 15mm?"
Aber wenn die Hersteller nunmal sich für 15mm entscheiden, muß man sich leider beugen. Bei meinem neuen Laufradsatz habe ich gleich alle möglichen Einbaukits mitbestellt (15/20mm, 135/142x12mm, Ringle Adapter auf Schnellspanner).


----------



## Wobbi (1. Juni 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Das reicht auch nicht... Wollte nur 10mm kürzen und war Blind vor Liebe...  da waren 20mm ab.


 
schau mal nach dem "alten" spank spike (den der den lenker oben aufliegen hat)!
kenne keinen vorbau, der weniger gabelschaft benötigt!

edit:
da ich mich auch für ein argon interessiere, wollte ich hier mal nachfragen, ob jemand weiss, wie lange es dauert, bis nicolai nen rahmen mit veränderter geo gebaut hat? bräuchte beim small ein um 40mm kürzeres sitzrohr (inkl. tieferliegendem oberrohr) für mehr beinfreiheit beim technischen!


----------



## MarcoFibr (1. Juni 2013)

Wie viele MM kann ich Lift haben unter dem Vorbaudeckel? 3-4mm bei dem Hope-Vorbau?


----------



## WODAN (1. Juni 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Wie viele MM kann ich Lift haben unter dem Vorbaudeckel? 3-4mm bei dem Hope-Vorbau?



Kann ich leider nicht beantworten, aber solange das Ende des Schafts noch knapp über der oberen Klemmschraube des Vorbaus liegt, müßte es auf jeden Fall gehen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (1. Juni 2013)

Danke.


----------



## trailterror (1. Juni 2013)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> was soll der mist mit den 15mm achsen?



Money money money...

Ist doch bei fast allen "neuerungen" in unserer branche der fall.

Dieses jahr gehts halt bei den gabeln wieder ums gewicht, auch um das mehrgewicht der 27,5 laufräder gewichtstechnisch wieder wett zu machen.

Dabei hat man doppelte steifigkeitseinbussen...aber steifigkeit ist 2014 nicht mehr wichtig


----------



## MarcoFibr (1. Juni 2013)

Habe jetzt erstmal keine Diskussionen mehr wg. Spacer....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GodfredKah (1. Juni 2013)

Der zwar um 7 Wochen verschobene, aber nun auf KW24 avisierte Liefertermin ist ja schon demnächst . Hier schonmal die Teileliste zu meinem Argon AM Pinion:
Reset flatstack & Spacer, Revelation 150mm, Syntace W30 mit Schwalbe RoRo Evo 2,35 schlauchlos, Shimano XTR race Bremsen mit XT 180/180mm-Scheiben, Reverb Stealth 150 mit Würger-Klemme, Vector Carbon 680mm mit F109/60mm-Vorbau und Fizik Aliante.
Die avisierte 12 kg-Marke kann ich damit zwar nicht knacken , liegt aber hoffentlich nur knapp drüber ohne Pedale . Die Alternative mit Fox 27,5"Gabel und entsprechendem 650B Laufrad ist erstmal ausgeschieden, könnte aber noch kommen, ebenso wie die Hope M4 race evo mit 183/183mm. Mal sehen, wie sich die Teile fahren.

GodfredKah


----------



## kephren23 (1. Juni 2013)

@MarcoFibr
sieht doch gut so aus


----------



## MarcoFibr (1. Juni 2013)

Mal schaun, was die Probefahrt ergibt.


----------



## WODAN (1. Juni 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Money money money...
> 
> Ist doch bei fast allen "neuerungen" in unserer branche der fall.
> 
> ...


----------



## der-gute (1. Juni 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Habe jetzt erstmal keine Diskussionen mehr wg. Spacer....



is doch super...und wenn der schaft lang genug is fahr das mal en weile so

zur Not nen Lenker mit mehr Rise


----------



## Wobbi (1. Juni 2013)

Wobbi schrieb:


> edit:
> da ich mich auch für ein argon interessiere, wollte ich hier mal nachfragen, ob jemand weiss, wie lange es dauert, bis nicolai nen rahmen mit veränderter geo gebaut hat? bräuchte beim small ein um 40mm kürzeres sitzrohr (inkl. tieferliegendem oberrohr) für mehr beinfreiheit beim technischen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (1. Juni 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> is doch super...und wenn der schaft lang genug is fahr das mal en weile so
> 
> zur Not nen Lenker mit mehr Rise



Werde ich mal so testen. Der Schaft ist bis Oberkante Vorbau. Die erste Hofrunde war nicht schlecht!


----------



## der-gute (1. Juni 2013)

da passt dann fast noch n 5 mm Spacer drunter!


----------



## Nill (1. Juni 2013)

franky-biking schrieb:


> Die würd sich optisch gut in deinem Bike machen!
> 
> http://enduro-mtb.com/wp-content/up...ag-mountainbike-magazine-650b-29-26-Facts.jpg
> 
> Funktion bleibt abzuwarten.



Ich glaube die würde sich in jedem Bike gut machen! Find sie optisch eine HAMMER!!! Wie so ziemlich alle Argon AMs, ich bin da aber auch vorbelastet.


----------



## -Testpilot- (1. Juni 2013)

fährt jemand AM mit Hammerschmidt?


----------



## HTWolfi (1. Juni 2013)

-Testpilot- schrieb:


> fährt jemand AM mit Hammerschmidt?



Ein Bekannter fährt eins mit Hammerschmidt. Allerdings lässt sich diese nicht _normal_ montieren  kollidiert mit dem Yoke.
Laut Tech-Sheet von Nicolai geht die Hammerschmidt nur »optional«, was immer das heißen mag?


----------



## -Testpilot- (1. Juni 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter fährt eins mit Hammerschmidt. Allerdings lässt sich diese nicht _normal_ montieren  kollidiert mit dem Yoke.
> Laut Tech-Sheet von Nicolai geht die Hammerschmidt nur »optional«, was immer das heißen mag?



genau das ist problem.... aber Hammerschmidt muss sein.... was soll ich machen?


----------



## trailterror (1. Juni 2013)

Lass dir die hammerschmid/iscg 03 aufnahme dranbauen. Wird bestimmt kein problem sein


----------



## mdk187? (1. Juni 2013)

Kurz vor der Abfahrt:







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## HTWolfi (2. Juni 2013)

-Testpilot- schrieb:


> genau das ist problem.... aber Hammerschmidt muss sein.... was soll ich machen?



Ich sehe gerade in deinem Album du hast den Rahmen schon. 

Mein Bekannter hat es mit breiterem Innenlager (83mm) »gelöst« und mit Spacern gearbeitet. Das macht 5mm auf jeder Seite.
Nachteil ist, die Kettenlinie ist dann nicht mehr optimal und die Anzahl der Gewindegänge der Lagerschalen, welche im Rahmen greifen wird reduziert.

Ich hab mir das angesehen und würde wahrscheinlich den Tragteller (26) an dem Bereich, wo er am Yoke anstößt, abfeilen/anfasen.
An der Stelle sind nur die Bohrungen für die Kettenführung (27), das dürfte keine funktionelle Beeinträchtigung darstellen.
Nummern siehe Explosionszeichnung:
http://www.sram.com/_media/pdf/truvativ/dealers/HammerSchmidt-Tech-Manual-German.pdf


----------



## trailterror (2. Juni 2013)

Tolle gegend da oben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (2. Juni 2013)

mdk187? schrieb:


> Kurz vor der Abfahrt:



FETT 

Hast du bewusst auf den Riemen verzichtet oder gibts den für Pinion noch nicht?


----------



## GodfredKah (2. Juni 2013)

mdk187? schrieb:


> Kurz vor der Abfahrt



Die Hope?-Scheibe hinten sieht nach 200 aus?

Die Übersetzung vom Gates-Riemen kann meines Wissens nicht wirklich optimal an das pinion angepasst werden, da die Ritzel vorn zu groß sind oder die Ritzel hinten zu klein. Kette ist empfohlen mit 24/21, Riemen ist 39/30 im besten Fall, da fehlen dann unten rum 1-2 Gänge.

GodfredKah


----------



## Nill (2. Juni 2013)




----------



## mdk187? (4. Juni 2013)

Hinten ist ein 183er Schreibe drauf ;-)

Mit dem Gates Carbon verhält es sich wie von Godfred beschrieben. Ich probiere es trotzdem mal aus. Für Bergtouren taugt das aber definitiv nicht. Da fehlt mir eigentlich auch mit Kette noch ein kleiner Gang.


----------



## GodfredKah (4. Juni 2013)

mdk187? schrieb:


> Hinten ist ein 183er Schreibe drauf ;-)
> 
> Mit dem Gates Carbon verhält es sich wie von Godfred beschrieben. Ich probiere es trotzdem mal aus. Für Bergtouren taugt das aber definitiv nicht. Da fehlt mir eigentlich auch mit Kette noch ein kleiner Gang.



Ah, ja! Die britischen mm fallen manchmal etwas größer als die deutschen.

Wie ich beim Händler hörte, ist bei Gates eine neue Übersetzung, die besser für's pinion paßt in Vorbereitung. Ob das ein größeres Ritzel hinten ist (zB vorn 39 / hinten 35)  oder ein kleineres Kettenblatt vorne (zB vorn 34 / hinten 30) ist aber genauso unbekannt wie der Zeitpunkt der Marktverfügbarkeit. Bestätigt von Gates wird es auch nicht, evtl. also auch eine sog. "Latrinenparole"? Drauf warten wollte ich jedenfalls nicht.

Godfred


----------



## alpenbiker (6. Juni 2013)

Also, ich bin mit der Bergtauglickeit der Kombination Pinion/Gates bisher vollkommen zufrieden gewesen. Welche Kombination (vorne/hinten) ich habe, kann ich aber gar nicht genau sagen. Ich habe mich da auf die Empfehlung von Mi:Tech verlassen.
Vielleicht liegt es aber ja daran das ich 26er-Laufräder verwende?









GodfredKah schrieb:


> Ah, ja! Die britischen mm fallen manchmal etwas größer als die deutschen.
> 
> Wie ich beim Händler hörte, ist bei Gates eine neue Übersetzung, die besser für's pinion paßt in Vorbereitung. Ob das ein größeres Ritzel hinten ist (zB vorn 39 / hinten 35)  oder ein kleineres Kettenblatt vorne (zB vorn 34 / hinten 30) ist aber genauso unbekannt wie der Zeitpunkt der Marktverfügbarkeit. Bestätigt von Gates wird es auch nicht, evtl. also auch eine sog. "Latrinenparole"? Drauf warten wollte ich jedenfalls nicht.
> 
> Godfred


----------



## WODAN (7. Juni 2013)

British racing green


----------



## Klinger (7. Juni 2013)

Gefällt mir.
Vorsicht wenn das Gras wächst, dann ist es nicht mehr zu finden ;-)


----------



## der-gute (7. Juni 2013)

alpenbiker schrieb:


> Also, ich bin mit der Bergtauglickeit der Kombination Pinion/Gates bisher vollkommen zufrieden gewesen. Welche Kombination (vorne/hinten) ich habe, kann ich aber gar nicht genau sagen. Ich habe mich da auf die Empfehlung von Mi:Tech verlassen.
> Vielleicht liegt es aber ja daran das ich 26er-Laufräder verwende?





Gates hat leider bestimmte Längenvorgaben...z.B. geht an einem 29" Hardtail keine 430er Strebe.
Damit würde man sich die GCD-Kompatibilität mit schlechterem Handling bei längerem Hinterbau erkaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GodfredKah (7. Juni 2013)

alpenbiker schrieb:


> Also, ich bin mit der Bergtauglickeit der Kombination Pinion/Gates bisher vollkommen zufrieden gewesen. Welche Kombination (vorne/hinten) ich habe, kann ich aber gar nicht genau sagen. Ich habe mich da auf die Empfehlung von Mi:Tech verlassen.
> Vielleicht liegt es aber ja daran das ich 26er-Laufräder verwende?



Das sieht schon nach 39/30 aus und ist eben ca. 13% höher als mit Kette und 24/21. Wenn Du aber bergauf genügend Körner hast und Dir das ausreicht, dann macht's ja nix, dann ist ja alles gut!

Godfred

PS
Was mir grad noch auffällt, ein schöner Kontrast: high-end Carbon-Riemen und Seilzug-Bremse aus dem letzten Jahrtausend ?


----------



## alpenbiker (7. Juni 2013)

GodfredKah schrieb:


> Das sieht schon nach 39/30 aus und ist eben ca. 13% höher als mit Kette und 24/21. Wenn Du aber bergauf genügend Körner hast und Dir das ausreicht, dann macht's ja nix, dann ist ja alles gut!
> 
> Godfred
> 
> ...



Ich habe gerade noch mal nachgeschaut. Meine Übersetung ist vorne 42 und hinten 30.
Der Gates Riemen hat 113 Zähne.

Ich hatte mit der Übersetzung auch mit Gepäck (siehe meine Bildergalerie) am Berg keine Probleme. 

Was die BB7-Bremsen betrifft: Die waren für die Afrika-Tour montiert (weniger störanfällig). Für den heimischen Einsatz habe ich jetzt XT-Discs montiert.


----------



## GodfredKah (8. Juni 2013)

alpenbiker schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade noch mal nachgeschaut. Meine Übersetung ist vorne 42 und hinten 30.
> Der Gates Riemen hat 113 Zähne.
> 
> Ich hatte mit der Übersetzung auch mit Gepäck (siehe meine Bildergalerie) am Berg keine Probleme.
> ...



Es gibt auch Leute, die stehen auf mechanische Bremsen, auch wenn's halt "old school" ist, oder gerade deswegen.

*Klug*******rmodus an*
Zur Übersetzung:
Die Primärübersetzung mit Gates-Antrieb bei 42/30=1,4 oder auch erhältlich mit 39/30=1,3 ist prinzipiell höher als mit Kettenantrieb. Pinion selbst bietet Kettenritzel an mit 30/26=1,154 oder 24/21=1,143. Die letzte niedrigste Übersetzung ist Grundlage der von pinion kommunizierten hohen Bandbreite insgesamt mit einer Entfaltung von 1,3 m im kleinsten Gang bis 8,28 m in größten Gang. Das kann man vergleichen mit Kettenschaltungen, ich fahre zum Beispiel aktuell eine 3-fach Kurbel mit 22/32/42 und ein Ritzelpaket mit 11-36, da geht die Entfaltung von 1,33 m in kleinsten Gang bis fast 8 m in größten Gang, die Bandbreite ist dann ein wenig geringer als beim pinion.
Wenn Du aber 42/30 als Primärübersetzung hast, dann ist die Entfaltung unten rum schon deutlich länger, liegt so knapp bei 1,60 m. Das liegt bei der erwähnten Kettenschaltung schon zwischen dem 2. und 3. Gang.
*Klug*******rmodus aus*

Wenn Du damit aber auch in den Bergen gut zurecht kommst, dann ist das ja gut und vollkommen okay. Ich brauche da bergauf etwas mehr Unterstützung, habe deshalb erstmal auf Gates verzichtet und bekomme übernächste Woche 24/21. Mal sehen, wie sich's fährt.

Godfred


----------



## alpenbiker (8. Juni 2013)

GodfredKah schrieb:


> Wenn Du damit aber auch in den Bergen gut zurecht kommst, dann ist das ja gut und vollkommen okay.
> 
> Godfred



Liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass ich meist mit dem Rennrad unterwegs bin.
Da ist meine kleinste Übersetzung 34/29 (Campa-Kompakt). Da habe ich eine Entfaltung von 2,5 Meter. Verglichen damit ist mein Pinien/Gates-Antrieb doch sehr berggängig


----------



## guru39 (11. Juni 2013)

net mainz, sondern sainz  

man achte auf´s Shirt


----------



## guru39 (11. Juni 2013)

Bie... ähm Gabel is drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (11. Juni 2013)

und schon wieder am saufen! 
sehr gut 

Geiler hobel.


----------



## WODAN (11. Juni 2013)

WODAN schrieb:


> British racing green



Aufgebaut:


----------



## kephren23 (11. Juni 2013)

schöner aufbau!

ne frage, ist beim Saint-Schaltwerk der Deckel von  der Plus-Technik aus Metall oder Plastik?


----------



## guru39 (11. Juni 2013)

fertsch


----------



## kephren23 (11. Juni 2013)

und du fährst dann ohne Sattel nach hause? 

Schön geworden


----------



## der-gute (11. Juni 2013)

Super-Gravity


----------



## Zaskar01 (11. Juni 2013)

Die ODI Schriftzüge *gar nicht hingucken kann*
und die Felgendecals und die Sidewalls der Contis ... schröcklich schröcklich.


----------



## Simbl (11. Juni 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> und du fährst dann ohne Sattel nach hause?
> 
> Schön geworden


 
Nein der arme Guru hat seine Sattelstütze wieder. Die Woche soll ja noch meine Reverb kommen. Die Leihstütze aus den 80ern will wirklich keiner sehn


----------



## guru39 (11. Juni 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> und du fährst dann ohne Sattel nach hause?



Ne, war mitm Auto im Geschäft 

Die Leihstütze von mir war/ist so grottig, das wollte ich nicht Fotografieren :kotz:


----------



## Nill (11. Juni 2013)

lecker, lecker, Bikes, auf der vorherigen Seite 

Irgendwie vermiss ich mein AM ;( (nein, nicht verkauft, nur grade 6T km weit weg)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Testpilot- (11. Juni 2013)

ufff... Fertig


----------



## guru39 (11. Juni 2013)

NaizZ  

Die Idee mit den Griffen hatte ich auch mal, fand das aber zu gewagt hier im N Forum 

HS und SP Kit.....krass......leider geil


----------



## kephren23 (11. Juni 2013)

Die griffe sind grenzwertig, und orange ist einfach nich meine Farbe, trotzdem nen geiler Hobel.

  @guru39
kann ne stütze wirklich so schlimm sein?


----------



## guru39 (11. Juni 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> @guru39
> kann ne stütze wirklich so schlimm sein?



 @Simbl,

mach ma n Bild


----------



## Simbl (11. Juni 2013)

Rad steht im Kinderzimmer. Krieg ich ärger mittem Hausvorstand


----------



## kephren23 (11. Juni 2013)

Simbl schrieb:


> Rad steht im Kinderzimmer. Krieg ich ärger mittem Hausvorstand


----------



## MarcoFibr (11. Juni 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> fertsch



Wow, passt der Baron in den Rahmen?


----------



## kephren23 (11. Juni 2013)

hab ich das richtig verstanden der simbl hat sich jetzt nen neues ION18 und nen AM aufgebaut? 
oder wie


----------



## guru39 (11. Juni 2013)

ja! Ist aber der 2,35.

 @Simbl,

mach ma n Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (11. Juni 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> @_Simbl_,
> 
> mach ma n Bild


na qwenel da mal nicht rum, schläft doch schon.
Morgen gehts weida
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## guru39 (11. Juni 2013)

hat wer die 0 gewählt Dutschy


----------



## Dutshlander (11. Juni 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> hat wer die 0 gewählt Dutschy


Rauch dir ein , wirst ruhiger


----------



## Simbl (11. Juni 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> ja! Ist aber der 2,35.
> 
> @Simbl,
> 
> mach ma n Bild



18er steht im Wohnzimmer. Hauschef is aber grat zu faul da hinzulaufen. Vielleicht beim nächsten Bier


----------



## Simbl (11. Juni 2013)

So siehts sie aus (oder so ähnlich)


----------



## kephren23 (11. Juni 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (12. Juni 2013)

-Testpilot- schrieb:


> ufff... Fertig



Schön geworden,  bis auf die Griffe 

Wie hast du das jetzt mit der Hammerschmidt gelöst? Am letzten Bild glaube ich zu erkennen, dass du den Tragteller bearbeitet hast.
Wäre super, wenn du eine Detailaufnahme machen könntest, so dass ich meinem Bekannter mal zeigen kann wie das genau aussieht.
Seine Lösung mit dem breiteren Innenlager funktioniert zwar auch, aber ich denke man kann das funktionell besser lösen.


----------



## tommi101 (12. Juni 2013)

-Testpilot- schrieb:


> ufff... Fertig



Gefällt mir, antriebsmäßig mal eine ziemlich ungewöhnliche Variante. Bestimmt sehr wartungs- und verschleissarm. 
Aber nur links schalten....ich möchte nicht wissen wie oft ich da anfangs im Eifer des Gefechts am Berg erstmal die Reverb runter fahren würde


----------



## Wobbi (12. Juni 2013)

auf alle fälle stimmt die kettenlinie immer!


----------



## WilliWildsau (13. Juni 2013)

Geniale Argons
aber @Simbl
hat den Vogel abgeschossen
Das ist mal richtig Hammer
und wenn dann noch eine Reverb reinkommt. ist es das absolute Traumrad und müsste eigentlich auf die Startseite als "Bike der Woche"
Gruß aus dem Pott in den Wurzelpuff


----------



## Simbl (13. Juni 2013)

Vielen dank. Vielleicht kommt die Reverb noch diese Woche dann werd ich vielleicht am Wochenende ein paar Fotos vom Ion und Argon machen. Auf jeden Fall macht das Argon eine Menge Spaß  Sehr wendig und verspielt. Nur die ersten paar Meter dachte ich der Dämpfer sei kaputt


----------



## Kurtchen (13. Juni 2013)

Super schön die Argons


----------



## WODAN (14. Juni 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> schöner aufbau!
> 
> ne frage, ist beim Saint-Schaltwerk der Deckel von  der Plus-Technik aus Metall oder Plastik?



Sorry, Deine Frage habe ich übersehen laste


----------



## kephren23 (15. Juni 2013)

WODAN schrieb:


> Sorry, Deine Frage habe ich übersehen laste


kein thema!!!
hattge ich auch schon vergessen 

trotzdem vielen dank.


----------



## WODAN (17. Juni 2013)

Chariot Kupplung am Argon AM


----------



## -Testpilot- (17. Juni 2013)

testwochenende war richtig geil... alles richtig gemacht 

so hatte ich HS angepasst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (17. Juni 2013)

Was nicht passt, wird passend gemacht.


----------



## MarcoFibr (17. Juni 2013)

WODAN schrieb:


> Chariot Kupplung am Argon AM



Hast Du eine normale M12 Schraube genommen? Oder verkaufst du auch soetwas?


----------



## Holland (17. Juni 2013)

Hier 'mal wieder Argon AM mit Pinion.





Am Wochenende intensiv trail tested.

AM: Super-Geometrie. Bergab wie erwartet eine Wucht, wenngleich es natürlich lieber flowige Trails mag, als Gehacke. Laufruhig, aber dank des kurzen Hinterbaus (42cm) recht wendig.
Bergauf ganz eindeutig kein Bike für den Renneinsatz. Die z.Z. 14,25kg (u.a. Coil-Forke) machen sich da bemerkbar. Dennoch geht das Ding einfach stoisch nach oben. Das Vorderrad klebt förmlich am Boden. Und mit dem Pinion findet man viel besser den richtigen Gang zum Hochkurbeln, als mit einer Kettenschaltung, weshalb man lange Anstiege dann doch kraftsparend hoch kommt.
Luftnummern kann ich nicht wirklich. Aber bei kleinen Hüpfern ist es überraschend recht leicht zu hochzuziehen, ist richtungsstabil und hat eine ausgewogene Balance.

Pinion: Funktioniert tadellos. Die Geräuschkulisse wird zunehmend leiser. An die Art des Schaltens muss man sich etwas gewöhnen. Druck vom Pedal nehmen, dabei aber nicht zwingend aufhören zu treten. Das Teil schaltet ratz-fatz. Je nach Situation schaltet man gleich 2 oder 3 Stufen, um den besseren Anschluss zu finden. Anfahren am Berg geht stets im optimalen Gang ohne Gefummel.

Die Tage schafft Der Thomas noch etwas Extralove ran. Dann sollen in den nächsten Monaten noch ein paar Pfund runter. 13,5kg sollten machbar sein.


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Simbl (17. Juni 2013)

Bei mir hat das Hinterrad spiel wenn ich eine 12er Schraube nehm. Habs auch mal beim Ion mit ner längeren Schraube probiert da wackelt komischerweise nix. Hab dann einfach die 150er Steckachse vom Ion in den 142er Hinterbau vom Argon gesteckt (natürlich mit Hängerkupplung) und alles ist gut


----------



## HTWolfi (17. Juni 2013)

-Testpilot- schrieb:


> so hatte ich HS angepasst



»muchas gracias« für das Bild.


----------



## Dutshlander (17. Juni 2013)

Holland schrieb:


> Hier 'mal wieder Argon AM mit Pinion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice 
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## WODAN (17. Juni 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Hast Du eine normale M12 Schraube genommen? Oder verkaufst du auch soetwas?



Normale M12 Schraube paßt einwandfrei, auf der Gegenseite habe ich sogar noch eine Mutter gekontert.


----------



## Simbl (21. Juni 2013)

Raw update


----------



## Simbl (21. Juni 2013)

Ferdisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (21. Juni 2013)

geil


----------



## GodfredKah (21. Juni 2013)

Heute gekommen :





Godfred


----------



## dr.juggles (21. Juni 2013)

geilomat


----------



## Dutshlander (21. Juni 2013)

Viel spass damit wirst du haben
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## muddiver (22. Juni 2013)

Tolle Farbe


----------



## stuk (22. Juni 2013)

so ein argon AM/FR wird für mich auch noch interessant, wenn ich meine Altteile aus dem Helius nicht verkaufe und weiter nutzen will. Mal im Herbst/Winter genauer überlegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GodfredKah (26. Juni 2013)

Erstausfahrt heute abend!


----------



## dr.juggles (26. Juni 2013)

und?
was sagste?


----------



## trailterror (26. Juni 2013)

@stuk

Haste dir ein komplett 29er remedy geholt?


----------



## stuk (26. Juni 2013)

hi trailterror,
habe das  r29 8er genommen und wird grade custom aufgebaut (nächste Woche ist es fertig), Antrieb 2fach xt mit xtr schaltern,hope mit flow und hans dampf, meine m4, meine lenkzentrale,reverb stealth.Serie ist dann nicht mehr viel.
Die Probefahrten letzte Woche haben mich umgehauen. Hätte ich nie für möglich gehalten......
tut mir echt leid für mein helius.


----------



## der-gute (26. Juni 2013)

29er rulez

merk ich jeden Tag hier in Finale


----------



## franky-biking (27. Juni 2013)

GodfredKah schrieb:


> Erstausfahrt heute abend!



Schöner Chopper. Denk die Spacer werden noch weichen nach den ersten Ausfahrten, gell? 

Schönes AM!


----------



## motoerhead (27. Juni 2013)

hallo, 

ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand weiß, wo man in bayern son schickes argon am in m mal testfahren kann. ich will den Rahmen nicht blind kaufen... 
leider habe ich den Roadtrip verpasst :/ und die Händler, die bei Nicolai gelistet sind, haben kein am zum testen da.

viene Dank euch schon mal!

Gruß Daniel


----------



## -Testpilot- (27. Juni 2013)

GodfredKah schrieb:


> Erstausfahrt heute abend!



sehr schön!!!


----------



## turbokeks (27. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

wenn alles klappt, kommt mein AM Mitte August. Da ich grade am Teile zusammen suchen bin wäre interessant für mich, ob jemand bezüglich der Reifenwahl schon mal praktische Erfahrungen mit einem Schwalbe HD 2.35" am AM gemacht hat? Passt der problemlos; nach den reinen Zahlen wird es ja eher knapp. Ich hätte halt noch einen Satz da, den ich gerne verwenden würde.

Besten Dank für Feedback 

MfG
turbokeks


----------



## dr.juggles (27. Juni 2013)

motoerhead schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand weiß, wo man in bayern son schickes argon am in m mal testfahren kann. ich will den Rahmen nicht blind kaufen...
> leider habe ich den Roadtrip verpasst :/ und die Händler, die bei Nicolai gelistet sind, haben kein am zum testen da.
> ...



user mdk hat eines in M, ist aber im nördlichsten zipfel bayerns bei aschaffenburg!
evtl. kannste mal probesitzen?

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GodfredKah (27. Juni 2013)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> und?
> was sagste?



Ich konnte gestern nur 1h einstellen und probefahren, heute gar nicht, morgen auch nicht, erst am Samstag. Das reicht noch nicht für einen wirklich richtigen Eindruck vom Bike. Aber ein erster Eindruck:

Das Bike ist schwerer als erwartet, hat knapp 14 kg, hätte etwas weniger erwartet. Beim Fahren aber nicht wirklich merklich, geht auch wirklich gut bergauf - liegt aber sicher auch an den RoRo bzgl. Fahrwiderstand, die haben übrigens einen erstaunlich guten grip im Schlamm. Runterwärts habe ich jetzt nicht wirklich viel machen können, kann ich nix dazu sagen.

Schaltung ist etwas schwergängig, da muss ich wohl noch etwas rumschrauben. Das Geräusch im 7./13. ist schon ziemlich laut, soll ja leiser werden mit der Zeit. Insgesamt muss man sich schon etwas umgewöhnen. Hochschalten geht sehr leicht, runter nur mit kurzer Entlastung.

Godfred


----------



## MarcoFibr (27. Juni 2013)

turbokeks schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn alles klappt, kommt mein AM Mitte August. Da ich grade am Teile zusammen suchen bin wäre interessant für mich, ob jemand bezüglich der Reifenwahl schon mal praktische Erfahrungen mit einem Schwalbe HD 2.35" am AM gemacht hat? Passt der problemlos; nach den reinen Zahlen wird es ja eher knapp. Ich hätte halt noch einen Satz da, den ich gerne verwenden würde.
> 
> ...



Kommt evtl. auf die Eintellung an. Mein MK II 2,4 passt nicht in der langen Einstellung! Leider ist die Reifenwahl bei dem Hinterbau eingeschränkt....


----------



## motoerhead (27. Juni 2013)

> user mdk hat eines in M, ist aber im nördlichsten zipfel bayerns bei aschaffenburg!
> evtl. kannste mal probesitzen?
> 
> mfg



vielen Dank! wenn auf der eurobike nix bahnbrechendes vorgestellt wird  dann werde ich mal in dieser richtung tätig 

gruß Daniel


----------



## turbokeks (28. Juni 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Kommt evtl. auf die Eintellung an. Mein MK II 2,4 passt nicht in der langen Einstellung! Leider ist die Reifenwahl bei dem Hinterbau eingeschränkt....


Besten Dank. Auch wenn ich eher eine Kürzere fahren werde, wird es dann wohl auch mit dem HD nix. Muss ich im Zweifelsfall eventuell auf den Conti Baron oder Specialized Purgatory ausweichen 

MfG
turbokeks


----------



## kephren23 (29. Juni 2013)

Zur Reifen Frage:
Mir fällt da grad ein das ich an meinem alten Hardtail Table Top's gefahren bin, und der hatte mächtig Grip gehabt im Gelände,hört sich zwar etwas komsich an aber der is schon ziemlich geil im Gelände, grad am Hinterrad vielleicht ne Option.

nurmal so als Idee 
Ich mag den Reifen


----------



## MarcoFibr (29. Juni 2013)

Aber nur im Sommer, oder?


----------



## GodfredKah (29. Juni 2013)

turbokeks schrieb:


> Da ich grade am Teile zusammen suchen bin wäre interessant für mich, ob jemand bezüglich der Reifenwahl schon mal praktische Erfahrungen mit einem Schwalbe HD 2.35" am AM gemacht hat?



Ich habe den Rocket Ron in 2,35 drauf - Bild oben. Passt grade noch so rein, hat vielleicht noch 2-3 mm seitlich Platz, ist also schon grenzwertig im Schlamm.
Größe ist aber gut ausreichend. Passt da ein 650B rein, wenn man die Kettenspanner ganz nach hinten kriegt - hat das schon mal jemand probiert?

Godfred


----------



## wildbiker (29. Juni 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Kommt evtl. auf die Eintellung an. Mein MK II 2,4 passt nicht in der langen Einstellung! Leider ist die Reifenwahl bei dem Hinterbau eingeschränkt....



Ist der baugleich mit dem MK Sport 2.4 ? Den MK Sport 2.4 hab ich momentan drauf und der passt ohne Probleme.


----------



## Wobbi (29. Juni 2013)

habe beide das gleiche etrto, oder?

könntest du mal bitte ein bild des bereichs posten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaskar01 (29. Juni 2013)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Ist der baugleich mit dem MK Sport 2.4 ? Den MK Sport 2.4 hab ich momentan drauf und der passt ohne Probleme.



Ein Conti XKing Prot 2.4 passt ins RoCC, sollte demzufolge auch im AM passen. Oder baut das Am schmaler?


----------



## der-gute (29. Juni 2013)

vergleich mal bitte kein CC Hardtail mit nem Enduro...

da spielt neben Yokebreite auch die Hinterbaulänge eine Rolle...


----------



## trailterror (30. Juni 2013)

In welchem masse spielt die hinterbaulänge ne rolle  Speci verbaut ja in manche räder 419er kettenstreben; da passen aber ne dicke schlappen rein...


----------



## franky-biking (30. Juni 2013)

GodfredKah schrieb:


> Größe ist aber gut ausreichend. Passt da ein 650B rein, wenn man die Kettenspanner ganz nach hinten kriegt - hat das schon mal jemand probiert?
> 
> Godfred



Im Argon FR passt's mit 2,25er Breite.


----------



## wildbiker (30. Juni 2013)

Wobbi schrieb:


> habe beide das gleiche etrto, oder?
> 
> könntest du mal bitte ein bild des bereichs posten?



Geht gleich mitm AM auf Tour, Foto stell ich rein...


----------



## Dutshlander (30. Juni 2013)

franky-biking schrieb:


> Im Argon FR passt's mit 2,25er Breite.


Ich hatte bis vor kurzem Conti  MK in 2.4 hat gut gepasst, Kucksdu ist noch platz. 
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franky-biking (30. Juni 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Ich hatte bis vor kurzem Conti  MK in 2.4 hat gut gepasst, Kucksdu ist noch platz.
> Groetjes D-Lander



Das hatte ich als 650b nicht probiert, nur ein HR mit 2.25 von nem Bike im Shop mal reingehangen, damit hat's gepasst.

Bei deinem Foto sieht's mir aber ehr nach 26" aus, oder?
Da fahr ich derzeit auch Rocket Ron in 2,4", das passt auch.


----------



## Dutshlander (30. Juni 2013)

franky-biking schrieb:


> Bei deinem Foto sieht's mir aber ehr nach 26" aus, oder?


Yepp


----------



## MarcoFibr (30. Juni 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Ich hatte bis vor kurzem Conti  MK in 2.4 hat gut gepasst, Kucksdu ist noch platz.
> Groetjes D-Lander



Bei mir war es deutlich enger...


----------



## Dutshlander (30. Juni 2013)

Allerdings ein Argon FR von 2011
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## GodfredKah (30. Juni 2013)

Nach einer etwas längeren Tour heute kann ich nun doch etwas mehr zum pinion sagen:

Die Schaltung geht etwas zäh, da muss man schon kräftig drehen am Drehgriff. Ohne Handschuhe geht das nicht lange gut, auch mit Handschuhen habe ich nach 4 Stunden rote Stellen an der Handinnenfläche. Das kann man hoffentlich noch etwas besser einstellen, daß die Schaltkräfte geringer werden?
Durch die relativ feine Abstufung muss man viel schalten, geht dauernd rauf und runter, die Hand liegt dauernd am Drehgriff. Deshalb muss ich noch den Griff selbst etwas kürzen, damit die Hand auch außen am Lenker anliegt.
Der Drehgriff ist relativ breit, kurze Bremsgriffe reichen nur knapp zum Zeigefinger.
Während des Bremsens mit der rechten Hand kann ich nicht gleichzeitig drehen und runterschalten, vielleicht kann ich das noch lernen?
Runterschalten geht nur mit Entlastung der Kurbel, auch wenn's nur kurz ist. Ohne Entlastung dreht sich nix am Griff. Wenn man am Berg schnell mehrere Gänge runterschalten muss, dauert's schon so lange bis der Schwung schon fast weg ist.
Hochschalten geht sehr geschmeidig bei 1 bis 6, 7 bis 12, 13 bis 18.
Problemgangwechsel sind 6>7 und 12>13. 7 und 13 gehen nicht immer gleich rein, manchmal dauert's einige Sekunden, manchmal muss ich noch einen mm drehen, damit der Gang reinrutscht. Dabei rutscht die Kurbel gleich mal ne viertel Umdrehung durch. Das ist lästig, da schalte ich lieber gleich einen weiter - aber der Sinn der Sache wird dabei verfehlt. 
Das klackernde Geräusch dieser beiden Gänge wurde ja schon genügend diskutiert - hört sich an wie Kettenschräglauf.
Das Getriebe hat offenbar einen eigenen Freilauf. Das Spiel der Kurbel dabei ist durchaus deutlich spürbar, es klackt immer wieder beim Antritt, bis die Kurbel greift. Warum hat das Getriebe einen Freilauf, genügt der am Hinterrad nicht? Beide zusammen zu haben, scheint mir suboptimal.
Schalten im Stand ist toll, das klappt hervorragend.
Die Spreizung ist schon weit.

Insgesamt ein nicht so überaus positiver erster Eindruck. Ich hoffe, da kann man noch was besser einstellen und vielleicht gewöhne ich mich noch besser an das neue Schalten, vielleicht läuft das Getriebe sich noch ein!

Derzeit denke ich, daß einige Gänge weniger (2x6 oder 3x5) mit etwas größeren Sprüngen und ohne zusätzlichen Freilauf und dafür 500g weniger Gewicht besser wären.

Godfred


----------



## Dutshlander (30. Juni 2013)

GodfredKah schrieb:


> Die Schaltung geht etwas zäh, da muss man schon kräftig drehen am Drehgriff. Ohne Handschuhe geht das nicht lange gut, auch mit Handschuhen habe ich nach 4 Stunden rote Stellen an der Handinnenfläche. Das kann man hoffentlich noch etwas besser einstellen, daß die Schaltkräfte geringer werden?


muss offensichtlich an deine zugverlegung liegen



GodfredKah schrieb:


> Durch die relativ feine Abstufung muss man viel schalten, geht dauernd rauf und runter, die Hand liegt dauernd am Drehgriff. Deshalb muss ich noch den Griff selbst etwas kürzen, damit die Hand auch außen am Lenker anliegt.
> Der Drehgriff ist relativ breit, kurze Bremsgriffe reichen nur knapp zum Zeigefinger.
> Während des Bremsens mit der rechten Hand kann ich nicht gleichzeitig drehen und runterschalten, vielleicht kann ich das noch lernen?


Ja scheint das da übung angesagt ist, klappt bei mir problemlos. Oder ist mit deine "straffe-schaltung" so nicht zu bewältigen.



GodfredKah schrieb:


> Runterschalten geht nur mit Entlastung der Kurbel, auch wenn's nur kurz ist. Ohne Entlastung dreht sich nix am Griff. Wenn man am Berg schnell mehrere Gänge runterschalten muss, dauert's schon so lange bis der Schwung schon fast weg ist.


 Auch hier ist einwenig übung der lehrmeister.



GodfredKah schrieb:


> Hochschalten geht sehr geschmeidig bei 1 bis 6, 7 bis 12, 13 bis 18.
> Problemgangwechsel sind 6>7 und 12>13. 7 und 13 gehen nicht immer gleich rein, manchmal dauert's einige Sekunden, manchmal muss ich noch einen mm drehen, damit der Gang reinrutscht. Dabei rutscht die Kurbel gleich mal ne viertel Umdrehung durch. Das ist lästig, da schalte ich lieber gleich einen weiter - aber der Sinn der Sache wird dabei verfehlt.


 siehe oben.



GodfredKah schrieb:


> Das klackernde Geräusch dieser beiden Gänge wurde ja schon genügend diskutiert - hört sich an wie Kettenschräglauf.


 ja ist so.



GodfredKah schrieb:


> Schalten im Stand ist toll, das klappt hervorragend.
> Die Spreizung ist schon weit.






GodfredKah schrieb:


> da kann man noch was besser einstellen und vielleicht gewöhne ich mich noch besser an das neue Schalten, vielleicht läuft das Getriebe sich noch ein!


 wird von Zeit zur Zeit besser, also geduld oder VIEL BIKEN = angesagt



GodfredKah schrieb:


> Derzeit denke ich, daß einige Gänge weniger (2x6 oder 3x5) mit etwas größeren Sprüngen und ohne zusätzlichen Freilauf und dafür 500g weniger Gewicht besser wären.


 Nee das wirst du noch bereuen
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## GodfredKah (1. Juli 2013)

Nochmal ne Pinion-Feierabendtour gemacht heute. Es wird besser!

Zugverlegung ist einwandfrei, eher noch zu große Bögen, die noch gekürzt werden sollten, das kann's nicht sein. Habe heute mal ein wenig die Spannung reduziert, scheint besser zu sein jetzt, wenn auch nicht wirklich gut.

Raufschalten 7 und 13 jetzt besser, es muss eine vollständige Entlastung der Kurbel erfolgen, auch nur leichter Druck verhindert das Schalten, obwohl gedreht wurde. Dann schaltet's halt mit entsprechendem Knacken beim nächsten Entlasten.

Man lernt neu Schalten mit'm pinion, früher und weiter runter. 'S wird langsam, ist aber ein anderes Fahren. Nicht unbedingt schlechter, vielleicht sogar besser, aber jedenfalls neu.

Der Freilauf am Getriebe irritiert mich aber trotzdem noch. Warum braucht's das?

Godfred


----------



## Dutshlander (1. Juli 2013)

GodfredKah schrieb:


> Nochmal ne Pinion-Feierabendtour gemacht heute. Es wird besser!


 sag ich doch


GodfredKah schrieb:


> Zugverlegung ist einwandfrei, eher noch zu große Bögen, die noch gekürzt werden sollten, das kann's nicht sein. Habe heute mal ein wenig die Spannung reduziert, scheint besser zu sein jetzt, wenn auch nicht wirklich gut.


 ich meine intern, ist nämlich eine tortur den innenzug gut rein zu bekommen. (habe 2 stk beim ersten mal vergeigt)


GodfredKah schrieb:


> Raufschalten 7 und 13 jetzt besser, es muss eine vollständige Entlastung der Kurbel erfolgen, auch nur leichter Druck verhindert das Schalten, obwohl gedreht wurde. Dann schaltet's halt mit entsprechendem Knacken beim nächsten Entlasten.


 wird sich einlaufen, oder doch einstellung am zug


GodfredKah schrieb:


> Man lernt neu Schalten mit'm pinion, früher und weiter runter. 'S wird langsam, ist aber ein anderes Fahren. Nicht unbedingt schlechter, vielleicht sogar besser, aber jedenfalls neu.





GodfredKah schrieb:


> Der Freilauf am Getriebe irritiert mich aber trotzdem noch. Warum braucht's das? Godfred


denke mal das es konstruktions bedingt sein muss mail deine frage doch mal Philip von Pinion 
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## GodfredKah (3. Juli 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> sag ich doch
> denke mal das es konstruktions bedingt sein muss mail deine frage doch mal Philip von Pinion


's wird immer besser. Da muss man aber schon etwas anders fahren, so langsam krieg ich's raus. Also: alles wird gut!
Bzgl. des doppelten Freilaufs frag ich mal nach.
Godfred


----------



## Dutshlander (3. Juli 2013)

GodfredKah schrieb:


> 's wird immer besser. Da muss man aber schon etwas anders fahren, so langsam krieg ich's raus. Also: alles wird gut!
> Bzgl. des doppelten Freilaufs frag ich mal nach.
> Godfred


ich wüsche dir noch vieeeeel spass damit
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GodfredKah (3. Juli 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> ich wüsche dir noch vieeeeel spass damit
> Groetjes D-Lander



Danke schön, das werde ich wohl haben. 
Mal sehen, wann ich damit nach Holland komme - wird dieses Jahr wohl nix mehr, bin schon ziemlich ausgebucht. Aber dann halt nächstes Jahr!

Godfred


----------



## GodfredKah (6. Juli 2013)

franky-biking schrieb:


> Schöner Chopper.


Besser so, bwana?





Godfred


----------



## franky-biking (6. Juli 2013)

Wat heisst denn bwana? 
Die Spacer sind da auch noch dran, ich seh' nun keinen Unterschied zu vorher. Was soll den besser sein?


----------



## Wobbi (6. Juli 2013)

http://www.dict.cc/englisch-deutsch/bwana.html


----------



## GodfredKah (7. Juli 2013)

franky-biking schrieb:


> Die Spacer sind da auch noch dran, ich seh' nun keinen Unterschied zu vorher. Was soll den besser sein?



Sind immerhin 15mm weniger dran. Ja, es sind immer noch 35mm Spacer - nicht zu viel, denke ich. 
Chopper ist schon noch was anderes.

Godfred


----------



## WODAN (8. Juli 2013)

GodfredKah schrieb:


> Sind immerhin 15mm weniger dran. Ja, es sind immer noch 35mm Spacer - nicht zu viel, denke ich.
> Chopper ist schon noch was anderes.
> 
> Godfred



Sorry, für mich ist das Bike immer noch ein Chopper


----------



## Dutshlander (8. Juli 2013)

WODAN schrieb:


> Sorry, für mich ist das Bike immer noch ein Chopper


mal im ernst Chopper hin oder her wenn der GodfredKah da doch mit zufrieden ist 



GodfredKah schrieb:


> Sind immerhin 15mm weniger dran. Ja, es sind immer noch 35mm Spacer - nicht zu viel, denke ich.
> Chopper ist schon noch was anderes.
> Godfred


  @Godfred Lass dich blos von dein ding nicht abbringenzufrieden ist zufrieden
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## Physio (8. Juli 2013)

Nabend Leute!

Nur zur Info:
Zitat von Moritz (N) vom 28.6.13...
"Das Argon       AM wird es zukünftig nur noch als 27,5" Variante geben."
Sehr schön! Werd mal das 2014er TechSheet abwarten und dann bestellen...!?

Grüße!


----------



## acid-driver (8. Juli 2013)

Boah nä... 
Dann muss ich doch noch dieses Jahr ins AM investieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (8. Juli 2013)

....hat man jetzt nicht mal mehr bei N die freie wahl zu bestellen was man will.....

Schon wahnsinn wie so gut wie jeder im laufradglaubenskrieg auf die seite von 650b zieht.....

So langsam muss man echt befürchten, dass drop von 26' (bis zur wiederentdeckung) gelutscht ist....


----------



## MarcoFibr (8. Juli 2013)

acid-driver schrieb:


> Boah nä...
> Dann muss ich doch noch dieses Jahr ins AM investieren



es gbt ja auch fertige zum Verkauf... 

Verstehe den Laufradhype auch nicht, aber eine Runde auf einem 29 fand ich schon Klasse...

Mal schaun, was ich bald fahre...


----------



## wildbiker (8. Juli 2013)

Das Laufrad wird neu erfunden....Ich mag keine 29er, 650b oder was weiß ich was es sonst noch für Laufradgrößen gibt:kotz:, werde dem ganzen trotzen und weiterhin 26 Zoll fahrn.....


----------



## kephren23 (8. Juli 2013)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Das Laufrad wird neu erfunden....Ich mag keine 29er, 650b oder was weiß ich was es sonst noch für Laufradgrößen gibt:kotz:, werde dem ganzen trotzen und weiterhin 26 Zoll fahrn.....


----------



## MarcoFibr (9. Juli 2013)

Bin mal gespannt, wann die Industrie ernst macht und keine guten Teile mehr für 26" baut.


----------



## tommi101 (9. Juli 2013)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Das Laufrad wird neu erfunden....Ich mag keine 29er, 650b oder was weiß ich was es sonst noch für Laufradgrößen gibt:kotz:, werde dem ganzen trotzen und weiterhin 26 Zoll fahrn.....



Das Laufrad wird nicht neu erfunden. Nur die Geometrien für entsprechend neue Rahmen....und das ist auch gut so!
Für viele Fahrer jenseits der 1,90m sind größere Laufräder ein Segen, da endlich mal die Proportionen stimmen. Die Vor- und Nachteile muss jeder für sich selbst abwägen. Glaube aber kaum das ein Argon AM 650b schlechter sein wird als ein 26". Und ausserdem muss der Hinterbau aufgrund des geringen Reifenfreigangs beim Argon AM eh geändert werden, das wurde hier doch schon öfter bemängelt 
Die neue Vielfalt, jeder kann selbst entscheiden! Eigentlich sollte sich jeder freuen, aber......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## codit (9. Juli 2013)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Die neue Vielfalt, jeder kann selbst entscheiden! Eigentlich sollte sich jeder freuen, aber......


Wo ist denn die Vielfalt, wenn es das neue AM nur noch in 27,5 gibt?


----------



## kephren23 (9. Juli 2013)

na ich denke das man dann 26 sowie 650B nutzen können wird.


----------



## acid-driver (9. Juli 2013)

also wenn sie das yoke nur breiter machen wird das wohl nicht so sein. da ist schon so ein halbkreis extra für den reifen. bei einem kleineren reifen würde der streifen. 

aber warten wir es ab...


----------



## trailterror (9. Juli 2013)

Kann man eigentlich sämtliche 27,5 rahmen mit 26' bestücken?

Welche parameter würden sich alle ändern?


----------



## Wobbi (9. Juli 2013)

es ändert sich die schrittfreiheit! was soll sich sonst ändern, wenn du am vr und hr statt zwei 27,5", zwei 26" laufräder montierst?
lediglich die reifenfreiheit muss man im auge behalten, denke ich!


----------



## acid-driver (9. Juli 2013)

Bei gleichem SAG auch der Lenkwinkel und die Tretlagerhöhe!


----------



## Wobbi (9. Juli 2013)

stimmt! vergessen!


----------



## Timmy35 (9. Juli 2013)

acid-driver schrieb:


> Bei gleichem SAG auch der Lenkwinkel und die Tretlagerhöhe!



Der Lenkwinkel ändert sich nicht, dass Rad kommt doch vorne und hinten höher.


----------



## tommi101 (9. Juli 2013)

Die neue Vielfalt war nicht auf`s Argon AM allein bezogen...war eher generell gemeint.


----------



## acid-driver (9. Juli 2013)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Der Lenkwinkel ändert sich nicht, dass Rad kommt doch vorne und hinten höher.



Stimmt bei einem Fully. (Zwar kommt es in dem Fall tiefer, aber jeder weiß ja, was gemeint ist  )
Vorne gehe ich davon aus, dass die 27,5" Gabel bleibt und einfach nur ein anderes Laufrad eingesteckt wird.
Streng genommen wird auch der Radstand kürzer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wobbi (9. Juli 2013)

total verrückt wird es aber, wenn man vorher auf 26" 2.5er mm und anschliessend auf 27,5" teerfräsen montiert! 
*uuundweg*


----------



## trailterror (9. Juli 2013)

Fassen wir zusammen. Wenn man beide 27,5 räder gegen 2 26' räder tauscht kommt lediglich das tretlager tiefer und der Radstand wir a bisserl kürzer?

Edith: stack ?


----------



## acid-driver (9. Juli 2013)

Ich könnte mir wie gesagt zudem vorstellen, dass es im AM einfach aufgrund des Yokes nicht passt...


----------



## kephren23 (9. Juli 2013)

Der müsste natürlich überarbeitet werden. na schaun wa mal was es letztendlich wird.


----------



## MarcoFibr (9. Juli 2013)

Mir geht der-jedes-Jahr-etwas-neues-Standard extrem auf den xxxxx !


----------



## Kurtchen (9. Juli 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Mir geht der-jedes-Jahr-etwas-neues-Standard extrem auf den xxxxx !



!!!! Dito !!!!


----------



## motoerhead (10. Juli 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=K-TdlCtiP5w


----------



## motoerhead (10. Juli 2013)

ich glaub des wird nix mit 650b


----------



## kephren23 (10. Juli 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kurtchen (10. Juli 2013)

Ein Glueck


----------



## trailterror (10. Juli 2013)

Abwarten....ich hab so ein komisches gefühl, dass auch N mit 650b voll durchstarten will


----------



## kephren23 (10. Juli 2013)

na wenn zum 26er ein 605B kommt soll das doch okay sein. Denke nicht das N 26 so schnell in den Wind schießt.


----------



## kephren23 (11. Juli 2013)

das kannte ich ja gar nich
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqC-5_ZDQTU


----------



## trailterror (11. Juli 2013)




----------



## wildbiker (11. Juli 2013)

motoerhead schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=K-TdlCtiP5w



Jepp, das Argon AM macht mega Spaß...Gestern mal wieders Bike im Erzgebirge artgerecht bewegt. Yes und in 14 Tagen wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MO_Thor (12. Juli 2013)

Moinsen!
Nach einigem Querlesen hier im Thread ist der Wunsch nach dem Argon AM stetig gewachsen - mittlerweile bin ich schon soweit, eine Aufbauliste anzufangen.
Jetzt stellt sich mir zuallererst die Frage, ob ne Gabel mit 140mm in den Rahmen passt oder nicht. Die Freigabe geht bis 160mm, die meisten Aufbauten hier haben 150.
Nu hab ich allerdings schon ein sehr potentes Enduro(fully), das AM würde ich mir eher als ebenjenes - Allmountain - aufbauen wollen, mehr auf Vortrieb & Langstrecke denn auf Hoch & schnell runter setzen. Oder liege ich mit dem Argon AM komplett daneben und ich sollte mir lieber ein CC verstärken lassen!?


----------



## acid-driver (12. Juli 2013)

Prinzipiell geht das wohl auch mit dem CC, würde aber dennoch das AM nehmen. 
Der Unterschied zwischen 140mm und 150mm macht doch nicht soo den Unterschied oder? 
Kannst auch einen etwas höheren Steuersatz einbauen, der war glaube ich auch irgendwo hier im Thread verlinkt. Die Front scheint eh schon recht tief zu sein, deshalb würde ich unter 150mm nicht gehen (bzw der Einbaulänge derer)


----------



## MO_Thor (13. Juli 2013)

Da hast du wohl recht, ein wirklicher Unterschied zwischen 150 und 140mm ist da nicht; 150mm-Gabeln sind auch leicht genug - siehe Revelation.
Ich plane einfach mal weiter und frage, wenn Fragen auftauchen.


----------



## dr.juggles (14. Juli 2013)

geo vom cc und am unterscheiden sich aber schon stark oder nicht?


----------



## c_w (15. Juli 2013)

Ja, das CC ist viel wendiger (oder auch kippliger), das AM ist bei flotter Fahrt dafür viel stabiler. Lenkwinkel halt.


----------



## MO_Thor (19. Juli 2013)

Hab mal ne Liste erstellt, was alles drankommen soll. Die Sattelklemme hab ich vergessen, aber für die Reverb tuts ne Schraubklemme zu 50gr (oder schwerer/leichter, je nach Fabrikat) und das Gewicht vom Steuersatz ist auch nicht dabei. Also sollten final wohl 12,5 bis 13kg rauskommen.







Absolut unsicher bin ich mir bei den Laufrädern - ehrlich gesagt hab ich nur das genommen, was bei bike-components grade zu haben war. Es sollten aber schon ordentliche Laufräder werden, ich bin selber schwer und kann daher keine Schwindsuchtlaufräder zu 1600gr gebrauchen...
Die Kosten tun weh, insgesamt liegt mein Wunschaufbau bei knappen 3600 Kröten. Ich mache also kleine Schritte, angefangen beim Rahmen und kaufe nach und nach das passende Zeug (und heeey, manch Kleinteil liegt noch im Keller rum: Lenker, Pedale, ne Marta SL )


----------



## Timmy35 (19. Juli 2013)

MO_Thor schrieb:


> Die Kosten tun weh, insgesamt liegt mein Wunschaufbau bei knappen 3600 Kröten. Ich mache also kleine Schritte, angefangen beim Rahmen und kaufe nach und nach das passende Zeug (und heeey, manch Kleinteil liegt noch im Keller rum: Lenker, Pedale, ne Marta SL )



Genau richtig, immer einzeln kaufen und niemals die ausgaben zusammenrechnen.


----------



## Holland (19. Juli 2013)

MO_Thor schrieb:


> Hab mal ne Liste erstellt, was alles drankommen soll. Die Sattelklemme hab ich vergessen, aber für die Reverb tuts ne Schraubklemme zu 50gr (oder schwerer/leichter, je nach Fabrikat) und das Gewicht vom Steuersatz ist auch nicht dabei. Also sollten final wohl 12,5 bis 13kg rauskommen.



Mit integriertem Steuersatz sind 10mm rize am Lenker eventuell recht wenig. Würde hier mehr nehmen, um Spacerturm zu vermeiden.


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## MO_Thor (19. Juli 2013)

Hmmmmmmmm.....da ist was dran. Allerdings habe ich an meinem Mega auch 25mm Spacer unterm Vorbau bei 15mm Rise. Solange die Türmchen nicht überhand nehmen, störts mich nicht.


----------



## wildbiker (19. Juli 2013)

Meins bringts mit der Rohloff/Gates auf 13,5 kg 
Meine fertige Aufbauliste  Für mich das Sorglosbike....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joopie (20. Juli 2013)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Meins bringts mit der Rohloff/Gates auf 13,5 kg


 Welche Primär ubersetzung fahrst du denn? Ich möchte auch umrusten von Kette auf Gates




wildbiker schrieb:


> Für mich das Sorglosbike....


Ja das sehe ich auch so, nur hinten mehr luft fahren als normal wegen die "snakebites"


----------



## wildbiker (20. Juli 2013)

Joopie schrieb:


> Welche Primär ubersetzung fahrst du denn? Ich möchte auch umrusten von Kette auf Gates
> 
> vorne: 50er "Blatt",
> hinten: müsstes 20er oder 22er "Ritzel" sein...
> ...



ok, danke für den Tipp

Mein Gates Belt fing nach etwa 1000 km an zu quietschen. Hab dann nen recht guten Beitrag gefunden:



> von »Universal Transmisson«  Importeur und Vertrieb des Carbon-Riemens  haben wir dazu folgenden Tipp erhalten: Die Seitenflächen des Riemens mit Wasser, dem etwas handelsübliches Spülmittel zugesetzt wird, abwischen, da sich im Betrieb hier wohl eine »Schicht« bildet, die das Geräusch verursacht.



paar Spritzer Spüli  drauf und war Ruhe. Nachspannen nachdem sich der Riemen gesetzt hat.


----------



## motoerhead (22. Juli 2013)

uhh das kingt dann aber schon nicht mehr nach 'sorglos'  
nein, ich denke, dass ich gerade nur sau neidisch bin!!!


----------



## wildbiker (22. Juli 2013)

naja, habs bisher 1x machen müssen, lag aber wohl daran dass Riemen noch eingefahren werden musste ( muss sich "setzen") und ichs Rad komplett mit Radreiniger (war wohl öl- und fettschichtlösend :-(   eingeseift hab...sollte man wohl nicht bei dem Gates Belt machen... quietschen seitdem wieder weg...

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kailinger (22. Juli 2013)

Von wegen sorglos...

Absoluter Nachteil der Kiste bei entsprechendem Geläuf und Fahrweise: Durchschläge am HR!
Die Geometrie gibt den Speed locker her, das HR eher nicht.

Also immer schön auf die Linie achten...

Kai


----------



## Nill (23. Juli 2013)

Kailinger schrieb:


> Von wegen sorglos...
> 
> Absoluter Nachteil der Kiste bei entsprechendem Geläuf und Fahrweise: Durchschläge am HR!
> Die Geometrie gibt den Speed locker her, das HR eher nicht.
> ...



hihi....dann muss meine Linie aber ganz schön sauber gewesen sein, beim letzen Rennen in Rabenberg.  
Fahre aktuell auch die Mountainking - läuft , noch ^^

Aber ich gebe dir natürlich recht, bei spitzen Steinen - keine Chance  zumindest nicht bei meiner Fahrweise


----------



## wildbiker (29. Juli 2013)

So im nachhinein sind die Trails in Rabenberg auch mitm Hardtail fahrbar...Hab ab dieser Woche mein Bike wieder ... Bild zur Reifenfreiheit ...Reifen MK Sport 2.4.. ob der RQ 2.4 bei mir gut passt kann ich erst mitte der woche testen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## frfreshman (30. Juli 2013)

Sattelgeräusche werden durch meinem Argon AM Rahmen extrem verstärkt so dass es als unangenehm lautes knacken zu hören ist. Wirkt dabei teilweise so als würde es eher aus Richtung Steuersatz kommen, sind aber mit 99% Sicherheit im Rahmen hallende und verstärkte Geräusche vom Sattel. Kennt jemand das Phänomen und hat eine Idee für Abhilfe?
Das Rad ist so geil, diese Geräusche nerven dann einfach.


----------



## acid-driver (30. Juli 2013)

Vom Sattel in der Klemmung oder die Stütze im Rahmen?
Habe für meine Stütze den Syntace little Joe besorgt, weil ich immer recht viel Sand an der Stelle hatte, was auch geknarze verursacht hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frfreshman (30. Juli 2013)

Vermute vom Sattel selbst, habe die gleiche Stützen/Sattel Kombi auch schon an anderen Rahmen gefahren und da gab es keine Geräusche dieser Art. (Bzw. die Geräusche wurden nicht durch den Rahmen verstärkt.) Auch mit zweiten Sattel den ich probiert habe treten ähnliche Geräusche auf.
Stütze im Rahmen scheint mir aber gut fest zu sitzen so dass ich das als Geräuschquelle bisher ausgeschlossen habe.
Glaube echt dass mein Rahmen ein ordentlicher Verstärker ist!


----------



## Simbl (30. Juli 2013)

Meins mal komplett


----------



## Freeerider81 (30. Juli 2013)

Super Argon!
Hab ich schon vor ein paar Wochen im Puff bewundert!


----------



## kephren23 (30. Juli 2013)

Wirklich sehr geil geworden, silberne Züge noch, dann is es noch besser.


----------



## Simbl (30. Juli 2013)

Das mit den Zügen hab ich auch schon überlegt. Kannst du mir welche Empfehlen?


----------



## kephren23 (30. Juli 2013)

is ja einmal Reverb und einmal Schaltwerk, ne?

also damit sie zu den Goodridge Steelflex passen:
Jagwire TitaniumSlick Lube : ehemals L3.

gibts auch als Hydraulic, sollten eigentlich auch für die Reverb gehen, weiß ich aber nich genau.

Das titanium ist zwar etwas dunkler als die Goodrige aber sehen besser aus wie die silbernen, m.M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (30. Juli 2013)

Super, danke


----------



## Klinger (30. Juli 2013)

frfreshman schrieb:


> Sattelgeräusche werden durch meinem Argon AM Rahmen extrem verstärkt so dass es als unangenehm lautes knacken zu hören ist. Wirkt dabei teilweise so als würde es eher aus Richtung Steuersatz kommen, sind aber mit 99% Sicherheit im Rahmen hallende und verstärkte Geräusche vom Sattel. Kennt jemand das Phänomen und hat eine Idee für Abhilfe?
> Das Rad ist so geil, diese Geräusche nerven dann einfach.



Bei mir kam das Knacken definitiv von der Sattelstütze: Stütze und Rohr gereinigt, beides mit Montagepaste eingeschmiert, Ruhe war.


----------



## frfreshman (31. Juli 2013)

Klinger schrieb:


> Bei mir kam das Knacken definitiv von der Sattelstütze: Stütze und Rohr gereinigt, beides mit Montagepaste eingeschmiert, Ruhe war.



OK, werde ich mir nochmal genauer anschauen und ausprobieren.
Danke!


----------



## Kurtchen (14. August 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Abwarten....ich hab so ein komisches gefühl, dass auch N mit 650b voll durchstarten will



Da hast du wahrscheinlich recht wenn man auf die Einladung zum Tag der offenen Tuer schaut....da steht schon Argon AM 650...


----------



## acid-driver (14. August 2013)

Wenn man sich den Platz nach vorne in meinem Argon mal anguckt, könnte man auch meinen, das Teil sei von vornerein für 650B ausgelegt.
Könnte auch das für manche zu tiefe Tretlager erklären


----------



## Wobbi (14. August 2013)

da bin ich ja froh, dass ich mir noch ein 26ziger bestellt habe!


----------



## acid-driver (14. August 2013)

Ich meine ja das 26er


----------



## MarcoFibr (14. August 2013)

acid-driver schrieb:


> Wenn man sich den Platz nach vorne in meinem Argon mal anguckt, könnte man auch meinen, das Teil sei von vornerein für 650B ausgelegt.
> Könnte auch das für manche zu tiefe Tretlager erklären



Gibt es schon ein Komplett-Bild ?


----------



## Wobbi (14. August 2013)

acid-driver schrieb:


> Ich meine ja das 26er



schon klar, aber für das kommende gibt´s noch andere streben, die im jetzigen nicht verbaut sind!


----------



## Kurtchen (14. August 2013)

Mhhh, dachte es gibt nur ein neues 650b AM also dann zusaetzlich noch ein 26Zoll mit anderen Gussets fuer mehr Reifenfreiheit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wobbi (14. August 2013)

neee! das ist falsch verstanden worden! im 650b wird/soll mehr platz zwischen den streben sein!


----------



## kephren23 (14. August 2013)

das AM wurde doch ehh nochmal etwas verändert. und kommt komplett als 650B


----------



## acid-driver (15. August 2013)

Leider nicht so ein ganz tolles Bild vom AM:





Das meinte ich mit dem Radstand. Die Ausfallenden sind ganz nach vorne geschoben...


----------



## kephren23 (15. August 2013)

sieht nach 650B aus


----------



## MarcoFibr (15. August 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> sieht nach 650B aus



Ist 100% ein 26" !


----------



## Wobbi (15. August 2013)

hast du einmal die strebenlänge gemessen? sollten dann ja 418mm sein!


----------



## kephren23 (15. August 2013)

jaa mein ja den yoke


----------



## franky-biking (15. August 2013)

Genauso schauts vom Platz bei meinem alten FR auch aus. Und da passt 650b rein, hab ich probiert.


----------



## Holland (15. August 2013)

franky-biking schrieb:


> Genauso schauts vom Platz bei meinem alten FR auch aus. Und da passt 650b rein, hab ich probiert.



Da ist wirklich viel Platz (nur nicht zur Seite ), deswegen sehe ich den ganzen Hype sehr entspannt. Sollten wirklich irgendwann einmal keine brauchbaren 26er Schlappen mehr lieferbar sein, dann ist es *vielleicht* Zeit umzurüsten.
Das Tretlager kommt zwar um fast 2 cm höher, erreicht aber auch dann kein dramatisches Niveau. Vielleicht kann man aber auch das Piniongetriebe tieferlegen...


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franky-biking (15. August 2013)

Holland schrieb:


> Da ist wirklich viel Platz (nur nicht zur Seite )
> 
> Gruss
> Holland.



Ich hab an meinem FR ja noch den symetrischen Huf (Yoke) und da hat der Reifen bei 650b, da er weiter vorn sitzt seitlich sogar mehr Platz als wenn das 26er Laufrad verbaut ist. Das sieht dann so aus wie beim normalen Argon CC, der Huf schmiegt sich schön rundum den Reifen. Optisch sieht's passender aus als mit einem 26 Zoll Rad.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (16. August 2013)

acid-driver schrieb:


> Leider nicht so ein ganz tolles Bild vom AM:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Huch...das sieht ja schon fast wie 29'er aus!!!! Das ist doch niemals ein 26'er!!!???

Angenommen Du fährst damit Rohloff und musst die Kette spannen, wo würde dann der reifen stehen????

Sieht mir irgendwie merkwürdig aus


----------



## wildbiker (16. August 2013)

Grunzi schrieb:


> Huch...das sieht ja schon fast wie 29'er aus!!!! Das ist doch niemals ein 26'er!!!???
> 
> Angenommen Du fährst damit Rohloff und musst die Kette spannen, wo würde dann der reifen stehen????
> 
> Sieht mir irgendwie merkwürdig aus



Sieht bei mir fast genauso aus.. Da ist das Rad noch etwas weiter nach hinten, zum Ausfallende gerückt. Mit 2.4er Reifen gibs da keine Probleme.


----------



## Physio (18. August 2013)

Servus!

Hat zufällig jemand ein oder zwei Fotos vom Argon AM 27,5 (2014) auf der N-Hausmesse gemacht?
Wenn ja... Bitte posten...! 

Grüße an die Gemeinde!


----------



## Timmy35 (18. August 2013)




----------



## franky-biking (18. August 2013)

Genau so sitzt der Reifen bei meinem FR 26" mit einem 27'5" HR auch im Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (18. August 2013)

Ich wollte auch gerade fragen, ob die überhaupt etwas verändert habe


----------



## MO_Thor (18. August 2013)

Wenn die Geometrie ansonsten gleich geblieben ist, ziehe ich mein Geheule von letztens zurück.


----------



## Surtre (18. August 2013)

Timmy35 schrieb:


>



Welche RH war das eigentlich? Ich hatte keine Angabe gefunden und nichts zu messen dabei gehabt.


----------



## wildbiker (18. August 2013)

Sieht nach L-Oberrohr und S oder M-Sitzrohr aus...


----------



## Physio (18. August 2013)

@Timmy35:

Danke!


----------



## der-gute (18. August 2013)

das wird wohl wie alle Testräder M sein.

SR ohne Gusses, OR is ja am M schon megalang


----------



## kephren23 (19. August 2013)

ich fand ehr das bei den Testbikes viel L dabei waren.


----------



## acid-driver (19. August 2013)

Wenn ich das mit meinem mal abgleiche siehts auch nach L aus. Habe auch keine Gussets am Sitzrohr


----------



## neurofibrill (23. August 2013)

sooo. hatte das glück noch einen oldschooligen 26er argon am rahmen zu ergattern und hab gleich mal als nicolai neuling ne unqualifizierte frage an euch pros.
wer von euch fährt die suntour durolux (ta rc2) und kann mir erfahrungen od. auch link zum entsprechenden thread mitteilen???
bin vom medialen umfeld voll auf bos, rock shox od. fox getrimmt. allerdings ist der preis von der suntour echt heiß.
wer hämmert mir das suntour billig image aus dem schädel?


----------



## kephren23 (23. August 2013)

Bin die am ion16 probegefahren, fand die war Klasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frfreshman (23. August 2013)

neurofibrill schrieb:


> sooo. hatte das glück noch einen oldschooligen 26er argon am rahmen zu ergattern und hab gleich mal als nicolai neuling ne unqualifizierte frage an euch pros.
> wer von euch fährt die suntour durolux (ta rc2) und kann mir erfahrungen od. auch link zum entsprechenden thread mitteilen???
> bin vom medialen umfeld voll auf bos, rock shox od. fox getrimmt. allerdings ist der preis von der suntour echt heiß.
> wer hämmert mir das suntour billig image aus dem schädel?



Ich werfe nochmal eine andere Gabel in den Raum, habe ich an meinen Argon AM verbaut und bin total begeistert von Performance und Einstellbarkeit und damit auch Preis-Leistung:
X-Fusion Vengeance HLR

Fahre an anderem Bike eine Marzocchi 55 RC3 Titan auch sehr geil, aber finde die X-Fusion noch etwas besser gerade.
Ansonsten auch schon so einiges gefahren von den üblichen verdächtigen in der Vergangenheit.


----------



## neurofibrill (23. August 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Bin die am ion16 probegefahren, fand die war Klasse.


danke für die info. wie war das mit diesem ominösen "knopf" so vom handling? nich dass ich unbedingt sone funktion bräuchte.


----------



## neurofibrill (23. August 2013)

frfreshman schrieb:


> Ich werfe nochmal eine andere Gabel in den Raum, habe ich an meinen Argon AM verbaut und bin total begeistert von Performance und Einstellbarkeit und damit auch Preis-Leistung:
> X-Fusion Vengeance HLR
> mit syntace achse. gar nicht mal so schlecht. etw. schwer vlt.
> ich finde grad keine 160er im netz, oder kann man die 170er traveln???


----------



## wildbiker (23. August 2013)

durfte die durolux ( war ne werx ) probefahren. war so ziemlich gut abgestimmt. fand hat besser als ne rock shocks oder magura angesprochen...überlege schon fast mir ne durolux ins Argon AM zu bauen..

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## frfreshman (23. August 2013)

neurofibrill schrieb:


> frfreshman schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich werfe nochmal eine andere Gabel in den Raum, habe ich an meinen Argon AM verbaut und bin total begeistert von Performance und Einstellbarkeit und damit auch Preis-Leistung:
> ...


----------



## neurofibrill (23. August 2013)

meine jungs (experten) meinen ich soll die finger von suntour etc. lassen. kaum wiederverkaufswerk im bikemarkt...aber andererseits möchte ich sie ja fahren, nicht verhökern.
was ich so über die suntour gelesen hab, schaut echt mal vielversprechend aus. die xfiusion sollte ich vorher mal testen.
und bei der entscheidung gewicht vs. performance fällt bei nem trail bike die entscheidung ganz klar auf letzteres.


----------



## frfreshman (23. August 2013)

Bei der X-Fusion drauf achten die HLR Variante zu nehmen!
Ohne HLR wird einem auch zum Teil aus Komplettbikes nachgeworfen, keine Ahnung was die kann, habe ich selbst nicht probiert.
Aber die Vengeance HLR coil ist in jedem Fall richtig gut. Wen interessiert da ein eventueller Wiederverkaufswert aus Imagegründen, das Teil will doch gefahren werden!?


----------



## neurofibrill (23. August 2013)

ja, seh ich auch so.
bin nicht der typ der sich alle paar monate ne neue gabel aufs rad baut, nur um zu sehen wie die so ist.


----------



## tommi101 (24. August 2013)

der user lakekeman fährt die X-Fusion im Ion16, vielleicht kann er dir zu der gabel noch was sagen. weiss allerdings nicht ob er luft oder coil fährt.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=624959&page=10


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbokeks (25. August 2013)

Hallo, hier mein neues Argon AM 





MfG
turbokeks


----------



## Kurtchen (25. August 2013)

Sehr feines Teilchen, und noch 26 Zoll!
Nur eine weisse Gabel haette besser zu den Felgen gepasst. Viel Spass damit


----------



## frfreshman (26. August 2013)

Hier mein AM mit X-Fusion Vengeance HLR coil:


----------



## acid-driver (26. August 2013)

Also so geil das Rad auch ist, so bescheiden sieht die Leitung der Reverb aus


----------



## frfreshman (26. August 2013)

acid-driver schrieb:


> Also so geil das Rad auch ist, so bescheiden sieht die Leitung der Reverb aus



Tausche die Reverb gerne gegen eine Stealth!


----------



## acid-driver (26. August 2013)

Suche ich leider auch gerade in passender Länge. Für genau das gleiche Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wobbi (26. August 2013)

du solltest einfach mal die leitung ordentlich verlegen!


----------



## frfreshman (26. August 2013)

Wobbi schrieb:


> du solltest einfach mal die leitung ordentlich verlegen!



Jo, hab da was in Planung, aber irgendwie komme ich nicht dazu.
Funktioniert halt...


----------



## Wobbi (26. August 2013)

frfreshman schrieb:


> Jo, hab da was in Planung, aber irgendwie komme ich nicht dazu.
> Funktioniert halt...



DAS kenne ich!


----------



## der-gute (26. August 2013)

frfreshman schrieb:


> Hier mein AM mit X-Fusion Vengeance HLR coil:



geiles Teil.

was sind das für DHR II?
3C?

ich hab hier nämlich nen Minion 3C, das steht nix drauf...is das bei Dir auch so?

Du fährst DHR II vorne und hinten?
Für welche Böden hast du Dir das so ausgesucht?


----------



## frfreshman (26. August 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> geiles Teil.
> 
> was sind das für DHR II?
> 3C?
> ...




Sind normale 60a.
Ja, fahre seit ein paar Monaten DHR II 2.3 vorne und hinten und bin voll zufrieden damit als allround Grundausstattung!
(Mittlerweile an 2 Bikes!)

Vorher bin ich HR II und Minion F gefahren.


----------



## der-gute (26. August 2013)

danke Dir

dann werd ich den mal auf meinem nicht-trocken LRS testen...


----------



## sluette (26. August 2013)

frfreshman schrieb:


> Hier mein AM mit X-Fusion Vengeance HLR coil...



Astreine Karre! Wenn die Stealth verbaut ist's absolut TOP !

Mal ein Tip an die die auf Stealth Suche sind (ich hatte das gleiche Problem): Egal ob Reverb oder Reverb Stealth, falls man ein passende Stütze mit dem falschen Durchmesser findet (z.b. 30,9 anstatt 31,6) lässt sich das durch geringen finanziellen Aufwand korrigieren indem man sich für ca. 20 ein neue Sattelrohr als Ersatzteil besorgt. Der Umbau dauert ca. 10min und ist mit Standardwerkzeug durchführbar, ich brauchte sogar anschließend nicht neu entlüften.


----------



## Nill (26. August 2013)

Hey Jungs, hat jemand in Berlin ein aufgebautes Nicolai Ion 16 in L oder M .....ich glaube ich bin süchtig ;-)


----------



## kephren23 (27. August 2013)

Nill schrieb:


> Hey Jungs, hat jemand in Berlin ein aufgebautes Nicolai Ion 16 in L oder M .....ich glaube ich bin süchtig ;-)



In naher Zukunft können wir gern mal aufm trail tauschen


----------



## Nill (27. August 2013)

Bist gerne zum Cappuccino bei mir eingeladen  dann kann ich in der Zwischenzeit eine runde drehen

Www.ndurolife.com Mtb-Café und Biergarten ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (27. August 2013)

Ich nehm auch gern dein Argon in beschlag, bin ich nich abgeneigt!


----------



## frfreshman (27. August 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Ich nehm auch gern dein Argon in beschlag, bin ich nich abgeneigt!



Aber Vorsicht, ich habe mein Helius nicht mehr angefasst seit ich das Argon habe!


----------



## kephren23 (27. August 2013)

Schön schön nils! Haben an dem standort immer von soetwas geträumt, da wird man sich demnächst öfter mal treffen nach einer tour! 

Ich werde mein Ion dann nicht wieder hergeben


----------



## Simbl (27. August 2013)

Ich hatte letzte Woche das Vergnügen Guru sein Ion 16 mit in den Wald zu nehmen.  Da mir dieser Enduro Kram immer mehr Spaß zu machen scheint hats das Argon nun ziemlich schwer  Wenns schnell und ruppig wird biste mit nem Fully einfach schneller.(Ich zumindest) Wenn die Hausverwaltung mir 3 Räder gestatten würde...aber nun steht mein Argon AM zum verkauf...


----------



## trailterror (27. August 2013)

Mir ist ein hardtail sogar noch zu hart um ne 2cm bordsteinkante runterzufahren  geschweige denn im wald mit etwas speed...

Desto langsamer man fährt (also im stolpertempo) find ich so ein hardtail angenehm, und aufm pumptrack (ohne springen) aber für den rest gefällts mir echt gar nicht..  Aber wie so oft: geschmackssache


----------



## neurofibrill (27. August 2013)

Simbl schrieb:


> Ich hatte letzte Woche das Vergnügen Guru sein Ion 16 mit in den Wald zu nehmen.  Da mir dieser Enduro Kram immer mehr Spaß zu machen scheint hats das Argon nun ziemlich schwer  Wenns schnell und ruppig wird biste mit nem Fully einfach schneller.(Ich zumindest) Wenn die Hausverwaltung mir 3 Räder gestatten würde...aber nun steht mein Argon AM zum verkauf...


na du bist ja sprunghaft. hast es doch erst seit ein paar monaten.

und ich warte und warte auf meinen rahmen...


----------



## dr.juggles (27. August 2013)

@Simbl, du hast nicht zufällig einen L rahmen beim argon?


----------



## Simbl (27. August 2013)

Nein ist ein M


----------



## kephren23 (28. August 2013)

Simbl schrieb:


> Wenn die Hausverwaltung mir 3 Räder gestatten würde...aber nun steht mein Argon AM zum verkauf...


Hausverwaltung ist deine Frau? 
Ja wohl ne logische Entscheidung, leider.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (28. August 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Hausverwaltung ist deine Frau?
> Ja wohl ne logische Entscheidung, leider.


 
Ja is die olle  (liest zum Glück hier nicht mit). Noch 3 Stunden dann geht's erst mal auf die Eurobike...dann schau mehr mal


----------



## Simbl (29. August 2013)

Argon AM 650b





Neuer Yoke


----------



## acid-driver (29. August 2013)

Habe heute endlich mal mein neues Argon durch n Wald geprügelt. Alter Falter, geht das Ding nach vorne. Kannte ich garnicht mehr so von meinem Helius-Sofa...


----------



## Wobbi (29. August 2013)

Simbl schrieb:


> Argon AM 650b
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was ist denn das für ne tretlagerhöhe? -35mm?


----------



## GodfredKah (6. September 2013)

Wobbi schrieb:


> da bin ich ja froh, dass ich mir noch ein 26ziger bestellt habe!



Wer schnell noch eins haben will: ich verkaufe meins. Das wird nix mehr mit uns Beiden. Siehe Bikemarkt!

GodfredKah


----------



## kephren23 (7. September 2013)

GodfredKah schrieb:


> Wer schnell noch eins haben will: ich verkaufe meins. Das wird nix mehr mit uns Beiden. Siehe Bikemarkt!
> 
> GodfredKah



Dasist sehr Schade!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (7. September 2013)

was is denne mit euch los... erst riesen geschrei und wie geil doch so nen argon is und dann werden die bikes nach kurzer zeit wieder verkauft... versteh ich grad nicht ..:what:

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dutshlander (7. September 2013)

GodfredKah schrieb:


> Wer schnell noch eins haben will: ich verkaufe meins. Das wird nix mehr mit uns Beiden. Siehe Bikemarkt!
> 
> GodfredKah


Tsja der unentschlossener
Groetjes D-Lander
Ps hätte ich gern getauscht mit mein Argon FR mit ohne Pinion
PN bei interesse _(aber bin 14 Tage wech)_


----------



## wildbiker (7. September 2013)

Argon mal wieder artgerecht bewegt...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Simbl (17. September 2013)

Im IBC gefunden


----------



## frfreshman (17. September 2013)

Und was ist das?
Zum Glück habe ich eins mit 'altem' Gusset. Mir gefällt das 'Flügelartige' neue gelochte nicht.


----------



## neurofibrill (18. September 2013)

moin,
fährt wer von euch an seinem argon am die sram 11fach geschichte?
hab da nämlich ne frage bzgl. Qfaktor.
156 od. 168 mm? was paßt denn da besser?
cheers
der markus


----------



## Marlboro (18. September 2013)

mosche,
passt nur 168mm, 156 ist zu schmal...


----------



## neurofibrill (18. September 2013)

super. danke dir.
schnike deine bude.
was für ne fox fährst du denn? float? van?...


----------



## -Testpilot- (18. September 2013)

am WE waren wir spielen


----------



## Poldidrache (18. September 2013)

....Duo/Twinspeeder,...schönes Rad - interessante Idee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (19. September 2013)

-Testpilot- schrieb:


> am WE waren wir spielen
> ###



Geniales Bike, damit würde ich gerne mal eine Proberunde drehen! 
Könnte mir vorstellen mein Argon AM um 8 Gänge zu reduzieren


----------



## neurofibrill (26. Oktober 2013)

hier ist es ja mal ruhig geworden die letzten wochen...
mein rahmen kommt ende nov. allerdings konnte ich heute beim lagerverkauf von sportsnut nicht die füße still halten und hab zugeschlagen...


----------



## neurofibrill (26. Oktober 2013)

ok...das mit den bildern muss ich noch üben...


----------



## Wobbi (26. Oktober 2013)

gibt es seitens nicolai eine benachrichtigung, wenn der rahmen in die produktion geht?
da meiner eigentlich mitte november kommen soll, kribbelt es langsam!


----------



## neurofibrill (26. Oktober 2013)

soll deins kw 46 ausgeliefert werden?
wenn ja, dann fiel laut produktionskalender die kw 42 der startschuß.


----------



## neurofibrill (26. Oktober 2013)

...und das mit der grammatik auch...


----------



## Wobbi (26. Oktober 2013)

kan an deiner gramatiq nix falshes erkehnen!^^ irgendwo habe ich hier mal eine online-produktionsliste von nicolai (welcher rahmen, wann produziert wird) gesehen...den link hat nicht zufällig jemand parat, oder?


----------



## kephren23 (26. Oktober 2013)

production plan


----------



## Wobbi (27. Oktober 2013)

danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neurofibrill (27. Oktober 2013)

und das nächste...
etw. eingestaubt.
selbst schuld wenn man die laufräder unterm bett lagern muß, weil man keinen rahmen für sie hat


----------



## wowbagger (30. Oktober 2013)

das mit der Grammatik liegt an der Gabel ;-) die ist soooo geil! Viel Schipass damit


----------



## neurofibrill (31. Oktober 2013)

dankschäää
bin mal gespannt. so was edles bin ich bisher noch nicht gefahren. gilt selbstverständlich auch für den rahmen...


----------



## Kurtchen (3. November 2013)

Hier mal mein neues Playmobil:





fährt 1a auch mit 26" Rädern


----------



## neurofibrill (4. November 2013)

echt schnike die bude.
bekomm die tage auch noch nen 26er.


----------



## Dutshlander (4. November 2013)

Kurtchen schrieb:


> fährt 1a auch mit 26" Rädern


grade deswegen ist ein Argon.......(TB?)
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kurtchen (4. November 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> grade deswegen ist ein Argon.......(TB?)
> Groetjes D-Lander



Nein ist ein AM, im TB wäre die Pike (160) wohl auch ein wenig viel


----------



## kephren23 (4. November 2013)

Der Lenker passt nicht ganz, und seit meinem RAW-ION wirken schwarze Gabel an Raw Bikes irgendwie fehl am Platz. Trotzdem geiler hobel, und TB ist doch 27,5 oder 29.


----------



## Kurtchen (5. November 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Der Lenker passt nicht ganz, und seit meinem RAW-ION wirken schwarze Gabel an Raw Bikes irgendwie fehl am Platz. Trotzdem geiler hobel, und TB ist doch 27,5 oder 29.



Na ja, der Geschmack ist halt bei jedem anders  mir gefaellt die schwarze Gabel besser. Und der Lenker passt wie angegossen...


----------



## Holland (5. November 2013)

Kurtchen schrieb:


> Na ja, der Geschmack ist halt bei jedem anders  mir gefaellt die schwarze Gabel besser. Und der Lenker passt wie angegossen...



Ist auch so. Raw, schwarze Gabel und oranje Parts passen einfach perfekt! aumen:







Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Kurtchen (5. November 2013)

Na die Pinion noch in Orange...dann ist es perfekt


----------



## Holland (5. November 2013)

Kurtchen schrieb:


> Na die Pinion noch in Orange...dann ist es perfekt



Nee. Dann ist die Pedelec-Illusion hinüber.


----------



## kephren23 (5. November 2013)

Kurtchen schrieb:


> Na ja, der Geschmack ist halt bei jedem anders  mir gefaellt die schwarze Gabel besser. Und der Lenker passt wie angegossen...


Ne ist ja auch nicht böse gemeint, hab mich nur so an die Raw-Gabel gewöhnt. , das ne schwarze auf einmal komisch wirkt.

DEr Lenker wirkt halt nur ein bissl allein, vielelicht brauch er ne orangene Kurbel oder Pedale als Unterstützung! 

Wie gesagt geil ist es allemal.


----------



## guru39 (5. November 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Ne ist ja auch nicht böse gemeint, hab mich nur so an die Raw-Gabel gewöhnt. , das ne schwarze auf einmal komisch wirkt.
> 
> DEr Lenker wirkt halt nur ein bissl allein, vielelicht brauch er ne orangene Kurbel oder Pedale als Unterstützung!
> 
> Wie gesagt geil ist es allemal.



ne schwarze Sattelstütze und der Fisch wäre gelutscht. Ist aber nur meine Meinung


----------



## kephren23 (5. November 2013)

aber die Stütze ist doch schwarz .

Das vorige AM nicht das letzte


----------



## guru39 (5. November 2013)

ich dachte du meinst das da dort 


Holland schrieb:


>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (5. November 2013)

neeeee, ditte 



Kurtchen schrieb:


>


----------



## guru39 (5. November 2013)

mittlerweile hab ichs ja geschnallt


----------



## kephren23 (5. November 2013)

Na der vollständigkeit halber gehören die beiden ja ehh nochmal auf diese Seite


----------



## guru39 (5. November 2013)

Das sind aber auch zwei Sahneschnitten


----------



## kephren23 (5. November 2013)

Definitiv 
Bei simbl seinem Argon war ich kurzeitig etwas schwach


----------



## guru39 (7. November 2013)

Das letzte seiner Art Argon AM 26".


----------



## hoodride (7. November 2013)

zu verkaufen?


----------



## neurofibrill (7. November 2013)

nope!!
maintz!


----------



## hoodride (7. November 2013)

Sehr schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wobbi (7. November 2013)

ist aber nicht das letzte seiner art!^^


----------



## neurofibrill (7. November 2013)

bin ein echter glückspilz


----------



## dr.juggles (7. November 2013)

in der tat! würd auch einz in L nehmen


----------



## Kurtchen (7. November 2013)

26" läuft richtig gut, viel Spaß beim Aufbau!
Und das letzte Argon 26" geht nach Bielefeld


----------



## Dutshlander (7. November 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das letzte seiner Art Argon AM 26".


sieht mann, quali ein wenig vernachlässigt. Mit Drahtbursten-schmauchspuren finisch.
War nicht immer so
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## guru39 (7. November 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> , quali ein wenig vernachlässigt.



Das ist totaler Blödsinn. Die Qualität von N ist besser als sie jemals war,
auch wenn man dir was anderes erzählt 

siehe hier:




Dass das so aussieht liegt an der Art meiner Bilder, ich überzeichne gerne 




Bei meinem Argon FAP sieht das auch nicht anders aus, nur hatte ich da aus einem andern Winkel geknipst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (7. November 2013)

Ich seh das auch so, es fallen halt öfters mal kleine Makel auf weil es so viele Raw Rahmen gibt, die komplett ungeschönt vom Schweißer zum Kunden kommen.
Die Schweißnähte sehen dann manchmal auch etwas komsich aus, aber wenn man sich das bei mir ansieht nach dem bearbeiten sind die einfach der absolute Wahnsinn, es gibt keine vergleichbare Qualität in der Bikewelt.


----------



## Brook (8. November 2013)

Gott .... wie geil!!!!!


----------



## neurofibrill (8. November 2013)

ich finds super!
nächste woch in real life iset best. noch geiler als auf den bildern!

@kephren23
bearbeitet?stahlwolle?schleifvlies?


----------



## finflo (8. November 2013)

> Und das letzte Argon 26" geht nach Bielefeld


...ich sitze schon auf heißen Kohlen


----------



## kephren23 (8. November 2013)

neurofibrill schrieb:


> ich finds super!
> nächste woch in real life iset best. noch geiler als auf den bildern!
> 
> @kephren23
> bearbeitet?stahlwolle?schleifvlies?


 Jo schleifvlies stahlwolle und polierpaste!


----------



## Dutshlander (8. November 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das ist totaler BlÃ¶dsinn. Die QualitÃ¤t von N ist besser als sie jemals war,
> auch wenn man dir was anderes erzÃ¤hlt


NÃ¶, I see what I see.
 ErzÃ¤hlt hat man mir gar nichts, 1. ist das RAW nicht mein ding (geschmack halt) 2. Geht auch anders deswegen habe ich auch Eloxierte ÐÂ´s
Sei es drumm.
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## Dutshlander (8. November 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Ich seh das auch so, es fallen halt öfters mal kleine Makel auf weil es so viele Raw Rahmen gibt, die komplett ungeschönt vom Schweißer zum Kunden kommen.
> Die Schweißnähte sehen dann manchmal auch etwas komsich aus, aber wenn man sich das bei mir ansieht nach dem bearbeiten sind die einfach der absolute Wahnsinn, es gibt keine vergleichbare Qualität in der Bikewelt.







Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## kephren23 (8. November 2013)

Is doch schick


----------



## neurofibrill (8. November 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Jo schleifvlies stahlwolle und polierpaste!


merci...
muss aber nicht unbedingt sein, od.?


----------



## Dutshlander (8. November 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Is doch schick


Ja aber du hast geschrieben "_es gibt keine vergleichbare QualitÃ¤t in der Bikewelt."_ das ist aber kein  Ð 
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (8. November 2013)

Nö muss nicht! Ist aber geil .

@dutsh

Weiß ich is das LAST. Die sind auch sehr schön, keine Frage!


----------



## Dutshlander (8. November 2013)

Und RAW
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## kephren23 (8. November 2013)

RAW gemacht


----------



## stuk (8. November 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> NÃ¶, I see what I see.
> ErzÃ¤hlt hat man mir gar nichts, 1. ist das RAW nicht mein ding (geschmack halt) 2. Geht auch anders deswegen habe ich auch Eloxierte ÐÂ´s
> Sei es drumm.
> Groetjes D-Lander



ja frÃ¼her war es wirklich besser, aber der hÃ¤ndler muss es ja schÃ¶n reden


----------



## wildbiker (8. November 2013)

neurofibrill schrieb:


> merci...
> muss aber nicht unbedingt sein, od.?



Nein, hab meins damit noch nie bearbeitet (außer vorm Aufbau an unauffälliger Stelle um zu schauen wies aussieht). Ansonsten ist raw pflegeleicht.


----------



## accutrax (8. November 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das letzte seiner Art Argon AM 26".



das letzte 26er muss nochmal eine seite mit..

superschön...!

schade das es das jetzt nicht mehr gibt..

gruss accu


----------



## guru39 (8. November 2013)

stuk schrieb:


> ja früher war es wirklich besser, aber der händler muss es ja schön reden



Nein muss er nicht...er spricht aus Erfahrung 

Raw ist halt raw, da muss man sich keine X für ein U vormachen


----------



## kephren23 (9. November 2013)

und ein glaspergestrahltes ist auch kein Raw direkt vom Schweißer


----------



## Simbl (9. November 2013)

Auf zur nächsten Stammtischrunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (9. November 2013)

Bierhahn ist offen. 
Also ich spekuliere grad auf ein Argon AM, was dann komplett schwarz werden soll, *"THE BLACK HOLE"*.
Vermutlich ein gebrauchtes im nächsten oder übernächsten Jahr. Darf aber nicht eloxiert sein!


----------



## Simbl (9. November 2013)

Bei mir geht der Bierhahn jetzt zu. Heut Abend is Vereinstreffen da muß man fit sein und sich keine Blöse geben.

The Black Hole or the Bier Hole


----------



## kephren23 (9. November 2013)

Simbl schrieb:


> The Black Hole or the Bier Hole




Beides:
Bike = THE BLACK HOLE
Fahrer = THE BEER HOLE


----------



## Simbl (9. November 2013)

So passt es. Kommt dann in die nächste Beschreibung zum Bike der Woche


----------



## kephren23 (9. November 2013)

definitiv!
Naja mal sehen vielleicht wirds auch was anderes aber Schön ist so ein Argon schon!


----------



## neurofibrill (9. November 2013)

moin.
komplett schwarz war auch zuerst meine wunschvorstellung.
irgendwie fand ich aber dann ein raw experiment viel interessanter.

@kephren23
gibt auch ganz brauchbare alternativen (eine davon sog. ebenfalls made in ger.). hab die ein od. andere dieses jahr auch probe gefahren. preislich alle deutlich günstiger. allerdings vereint meiner meinung nach alle pros nur das N


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## accutrax (9. November 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> ..................Schön ist so ein Argon schon!



wohl wahr....wenn das noch so bestellbar wäre (ohne taylor)..müsste ich dem guru sofort eine pn schicken....

gruss accu


----------



## dr.juggles (11. November 2013)

accutrax schrieb:


> wohl wahr....wenn das noch so bestellbar wäre (ohne taylor)..müsste ich dem guru sofort eine pn schicken....
> 
> gruss accu



ich auch


----------



## neurofibrill (14. November 2013)

hihihii
gestern abend kam er, der rahmen.
und wißt ihr was?

es is ne rassel!!! 

kein scheiß! is irgend ein span od. so der im hinterbau rumrutscht.
is nicht wild. finds nur lustig.
wenn ich das mal mit den deacals hinbekomm, dann werd ich mal mein neues musikinstrument ablichten und posten.


----------



## Wobbi (14. November 2013)

fände ich jetzt nicht so lustig, wenn mein rahmen, der ein vielfaches eines "gewöhnlichen" rahmens kostet, "rasseln" würde.


----------



## trailterror (14. November 2013)

schränkt in der praxis ja nix ein...würd mich aber auch stören


----------



## frfreshman (14. November 2013)

Ein Mountainbiker wird es kurz bemerken und dann spielen gehen und es dann vergessen, beim Fahren wird es nicht zu hören sein. Ein Onlinebiker dagegen...


----------



## trailterror (14. November 2013)

ich mags halt nicht wenn mein rad geräusche während der fahrt geräusche produziert (knarzen, schleifen, rasseln...usw) die nicht hingehören, auch wenns keine praxiseinbussen hat...so einfach ist das. 
vergessen kann mans, wenns sich legt und es nicht mehr zu hören ist 


ach ja, Pauschalussagen sind meistens schice!


----------



## frfreshman (14. November 2013)

Wenn man es beim fahren hört ist nicht schön.
Aber so hatte ich das jetzt nicht gedeutet.



trailterror schrieb:


> ich mags halt nicht wenn mein rad geräusche während der fahrt geräusche produziert (knarzen, schleifen, rasseln...usw) die nicht hingehören, auch wenns keine praxiseinbussen hat...so einfach ist das.
> vergessen kann mans, wenns sich legt und es nicht mehr zu hören ist
> 
> 
> ach ja, Pauschalussagen sind meistens schice!


----------



## trailterror (14. November 2013)




----------



## neurofibrill (15. November 2013)

obs mich stören wird, wird sich im frühjahr zeigen, wenn die bude rollt.
blöd ises irgendwie schon, bei dem preis. naja, machen kann ich ja jetzt auch nichts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## accutrax (15. November 2013)

an meinem ersten helius (2006) hatte ich das auch, in der hinteren kettenstrebe..
der rahmen hatte damals in der kettenstrebe eine kleine bohrung (wurde so geliefert..) ein wenig würth hs 2000 haftschmieröl reingesprüht und ruhe war...für jahre..
..das öl wird nach verdunsten des lösungsmittels recht klebrig.....



gruss accu


----------



## neurofibrill (15. November 2013)

accutrax schrieb:


> an meinem ersten helius (2006) hatte ich das auch, in der hinteren kettenstrebe..
> der rahmen hatte damals in der kettenstrebe eine kleine bohrung (wurde so geliefert..) ein wenig würth hs 2000 haftschmieröl reingesprüht und ruhe war...für jahre..
> ..das öl wird nach verdunsten des lösungsmittels recht klebrig.....
> 
> ...


super tip. danke.
mal schauen ob ich auch son borloch finde...


----------



## neurofibrill (15. November 2013)

apropos borlöcher.
weiß jmd. warum an der unterseite der monocoque konstruktion am hinterbau gewinde drin sind? rührt das vlt. vom herstellungsprozeß her?


----------



## kephren23 (15. November 2013)

Für deine schutzbleche und Gepäckträger 



neurofibrill schrieb:


> apropos borlöcher.
> weiß jmd. warum an der unterseite der monocoque konstruktion am hinterbau gewinde drin sind? rührt das vlt. vom herstellungsprozeß her?


----------



## neurofibrill (15. November 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Für deine schutzbleche und Gepäckträger


fett. passen da auch welche von sks?


----------



## wildbiker (15. November 2013)

neurofibrill schrieb:


> apropos borlöcher.
> weiß jmd. warum an der unterseite der monocoque konstruktion am hinterbau gewinde drin sind? rührt das vlt. vom herstellungsprozeß her?



Ich denke mal da kannste noch die leitungsführungen reinschrauben... Nur für welche Leitung das sein soll kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Hat mein Argon am auch... Sind 3 Stück an der unterseite. 

Gesendet von meinem C6833 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zaskar01 (15. November 2013)

Rohloff?


----------



## kephren23 (15. November 2013)

Also das war schon mein ernst!
Das Thema hatten wir schonmal, standartisierte Teile, mit schutzblech und Gepäckträger Aufnahme, siehe Argon TR.


----------



## neurofibrill (15. November 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Also das war schon mein ernst!
> Das Thema hatten wir schonmal, standartisierte Teile, mit schutzblech und Gepäckträger Aufnahme, siehe Argon TR.


ok. das kann ich ja fast nicht glauben. vor allem an der unterseite vom yoke. ich müßte heute abend nachzählen, aber da sind 6-8 gewinde drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (15. November 2013)

Schau dir mal das argon tr an!


----------



## frfreshman (15. November 2013)

Ich vermute es sind produktionsbedingte Gewinde (fixieren zum Schweißen).


----------



## guru39 (15. November 2013)

neurofibrill schrieb:


> ok. das kann ich ja fast nicht glauben. vor allem an der unterseite vom yoke. ich müßte heute abend nachzählen, aber da sind 6-8 gewinde drin.



Die könnten auch für sowas sein.


----------



## slayerrider (15. November 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Die könnten auch für sowas sein.


Und was ist das? Ein Anti-Chain-Suck-Ding?


----------



## guru39 (15. November 2013)

Du hast soeben eine Waschmaschine gewonnen


----------



## neurofibrill (15. November 2013)

klar, dass der guru das weiß. macht seinem namen eben alle ehre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (15. November 2013)

neurofibrill schrieb:


> klar, dass der guru das weiß. macht seinem namen eben alle ehre.


guruselig isset schon
groetjes D-Lander


----------



## kephren23 (16. November 2013)

Wir reden aber schon davon?http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10193772&postcount=5102


----------



## neurofibrill (16. November 2013)

und davon...


----------



## kephren23 (16. November 2013)

Ah da unten sind auch noch welche.


----------



## neurofibrill (17. November 2013)

neurofibrill schrieb:


> obs mich stören wird, wird sich im frühjahr zeigen, wenn die bude rollt.
> blöd ises irgendwie schon, bei dem preis. naja, machen kann ich ja jetzt auch nichts


habs geschafft. ist keine rassel mehr.
hab die späne über die öffnung für den riemen rausbekommen.


----------



## Dutshlander (17. November 2013)

neurofibrill schrieb:


> und davon...



Da sind sie wieder die nicht schÃ¶ne Ð schmauch spuren an RAW produkten.http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=262270&d=1384604228
Kann leider nicht verstehen das Ð ihre arbeiten so an den Kundschaft weiter gibt. Auch das Rasselchen gehÃ¶rt dazu, ist wohl ein manko der end-kontrolle. Schade!
GruÃ D-Lander


----------



## kephren23 (17. November 2013)

Viele Kunden wünschen sich das so!
Das macht eigentlich auch einen RAW-Rahmen aus.


----------



## wildbiker (17. November 2013)

Ach, nach 1-2x fahren sieht der eh nicht mehr werksneu aus... Meins ist neulich umgekippt und gegen einen Eisenpfosten gefallen. Nichts weiter passiert, 2 kleinere Kratzer, haben sich rauspolieren lassen. Wär Farbe drauf, wär die da sicher dort längst runter..


----------



## Dutshlander (17. November 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Viele Kunden wünschen sich das so!
> Das macht eigentlich auch einen RAW-Rahmen aus.


 na die viele Kunden können auch Geld aus´m Keller holen, ich würde es nich so dulden weder akzeptieren. _working hard for the money_.
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## neurofibrill (17. November 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Da sind sie wieder die nicht schÃ¶ne Ð schmauch spuren an RAW produkten.http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=262270&d=1384604228
> Kann leider nicht verstehen das Ð ihre arbeiten so an den Kundschaft weiter gibt. Auch das Rasselchen gehÃ¶rt dazu, ist wohl ein manko der end-kontrolle. Schade!
> GruÃ D-Lander


man muÃ dazu sagen, dass der rahmen in real life top ausschaut. wenn ich meinen rahmen so anschaue, dann sind da nirgends schwarze spuren. dass mit den schmauchspuren ist nur auf den bildern so. wie hat der guru das so schÃ¶n formuliert? sind Ã¼berzeichnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neurofibrill (17. November 2013)

sonntag abend mit meinen liebsten...
feierabendbier nachm decals kleben.


----------



## Wobbi (17. November 2013)

wenn ich nen rahmen in "roh" ordere, erwarte ich auch nen unbehandelten rahmen! möchte ich etwas fein aufbereitetes, kann ich mir einen ordern, der silber beschichtet ist...
so ist halt jeder anders!


----------



## provester (17. November 2013)

Ich *WILL* ein Argon AM in L und 26" - hat einer 'nen Rat? HILFE


----------



## Brook (17. November 2013)

neurofibrill schrieb:


> und davon...



Gibt es zu den Bohrungen Antworten .... ?


----------



## accutrax (17. November 2013)

Wobbi schrieb:


> wenn ich nen rahmen in "roh" ordere, erwarte ich auch nen unbehandelten rahmen! möchte ich etwas fein aufbereitetes, kann ich mir einen ordern, der silber beschichtet ist...
> so ist halt jeder anders!



genau so sehe ich das auch...

gruss accu


----------



## neurofibrill (17. November 2013)

Brook schrieb:


> Gibt es zu den Bohrungen Antworten .... ?


wurde eine seite vorher aufgeklärt. anti-chein-suck-dingens...


----------



## neurofibrill (17. November 2013)

accutrax schrieb:


> genau so sehe ich das auch...
> 
> gruss accu


sehe ich genauso. das macht doch den reiz erst aus.


----------



## Brook (17. November 2013)

neurofibrill schrieb:


> wurde eine seite vorher aufgeklärt. anti-chein-suck-dingens...



Ich denke nicht!!

Es sind Löcher am Verbindungsgusset der Kettenstreben, wie auch Löcher am Gusset der Sitzstreben ... und NEIN, ich glaube Sie sind zumindest nicht NUR für einen "Kettenklemmschutz"!!

Also - weiß jemand wofür Sie sind?


----------



## provester (17. November 2013)

Brook schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht!!
> 
> Es sind Löcher am Verbindungsgusset der Kettenstreben, wie auch Löcher am Gusset der Sitzstreben ... und NEIN, ich glaube Sie sind zumindest nicht NUR für einen "Kettenklemmschutz"!!
> 
> Also - weiß jemand wofür Sie sind?



Könnte mir vorstellen, dass diese für die Herstellung erforderlich sind - jedenfalls war das damals die Begründung für die Gewindebohrungen in den Gussets beim Helium AM...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (17. November 2013)

Oben sind sie wie schon gesagt für schutzblech und Gepäckträger.
Sieht man am Argon TR! Die unteren kannte ich bisher nicht.
Unten ist dann auch ein loch fürs schutzblech und die zwei zu den kettenstreben hin für die Rohloff-zugführung


----------



## Dutshlander (17. November 2013)

Wobbi schrieb:


> wenn ich nen rahmen in "roh" ordere, erwarte ich auch nen unbehandelten rahmen! möchte ich etwas fein aufbereitetes, kann ich mir einen ordern, der silber beschichtet ist...
> so ist halt jeder anders!


hä, dein unbehandeltes muss ich nicht verstehen. Ich persönlich verstehe unter RAW was fertiges  für den Preis
Die N jungern sind alle 
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## Wobbi (17. November 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> hä, dein unbehandeltes muss ich nicht verstehen. Ich persönlich verstehe unter RAW was fertiges  für den Preis
> Die N jungern sind alle
> Groetjes D-Lander



doofer sarkasmus!  ich bin weder nicolai-, noch litevillejünger (habe da auch einen raw-rahmen und dieser war auch unbehandelt), aber wenn ich mir einen rahmen bestelle, der als raw (roh) gekennzeichnet ist und verkauft wird, muss und darf ich keine polierten oberflächen und schweissnähte erwarten. 
würde ich mir aber einen gepulverten, anodisierten, oder lackierten rahmen kaufen und dieser würde mängel in der obeflächenstruktur aufweisen, wäre dieser wieder auf dem weg zum händler zurück!
einfach eine frage für welches produkt man sich entscheidet!


----------



## kephren23 (17. November 2013)

RAW ist RAW und bleibt das auch!
Nen rohes stück fleisch ist auch nich angebraten oder gekocht!


----------



## guru39 (17. November 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Ich persönlich verstehe unter RAW was fertiges



Und das ist dein Denkfehler 




kephren23 schrieb:


> RAW ist RAW und bleibt das auch!
> Nen rohes stück fleisch ist auch nich angebraten oder gekocht!




Der Koch hat es auf den Punkt gebracht


----------



## Nill (17. November 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> RAW ist RAW und bleibt das auch!
> Nen rohes stück fleisch ist auch nich angebraten oder gekocht!



Genialer Vergleich 

wäre an meinem Rahmen etwas poliert worden, würde der so wieder zurück gegangen sein! Danke dafür, Guru39  

Ps: Ich Liebäugle ja schon mit einem AC oder ION 16 Ende 2014 ........ 
PPS: kein Jünger oder jemand der das Geld aus dem Keller holt ^^ , aber der andere Meinungen/ Ansichten akzeptiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (18. November 2013)

Köche wissen sowas  
 @Nill
Ja wir müssen ja unbedingt nochmal ne Probefahrt machen!


----------



## Dutshlander (18. November 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> RAW ist RAW und bleibt das auch!
> Nen rohes stück fleisch ist auch nich angebraten oder gekocht!


Vergleich hinkt ein wenig aber: nur das rohe stück fleisch ist doch auch ohne herstellungs-rückstände oder, das ist meine erwartung.
IST und Bleibt meine meinung und da bricht auch der Koch kein kochlöffel ab


guru39 schrieb:


> Und das ist dein Denkfehler


Nö da habe ich schon viel schönere RAW Rahmen ohne herstellungrückstände aus deine Werkstatt kommen sehen


Wobbi schrieb:


> doofer sarkasmus!


Nix da und das DOOF kannst behalten


Wobbi schrieb:


> ich bin weder nicolai-, noch litevillejünger (habe da auch einen  raw-rahmen und dieser war auch unbehandelt), aber wenn ich mir einen  rahmen bestelle, der als raw (roh) gekennzeichnet ist und verkauft wird,  muss und darf ich keine polierten oberflächen und schweissnähte  erwarten.


dafür erwartest du Schmauch spuren und Schweißrückstände
Ich würde es nicht wollen und bleibe dabei.
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## kephren23 (18. November 2013)

Der Vergleich hinkt in keinster Weise, an einem Steak z.B. sind auch Bearbeitungsspuren zu sehen, Schnitte und die Sind vom Metzger.
Natürlich kann man es kurz anbraten und innen ist es immernoch roh, aber es ist trotzdem nicht mehr komplett Roh.
Was du möchtest ist und bleibt ja deine Sache.
Jedoch kannst du hier nicht irgendwelche wilden Tatsachen aufstellen, das es kein RAW sei, denn das ist es, das einzig Wahre, jegliche aufpoliererei würde den Rahmen zwar immer noch "Raw" sein lassen, aber eben aufpoliert.
Du musst den Rahmen ja nicht kaufen, aber dein Schlechtgemache hier ist leider ohne jegliche Grundlage, denn deine Definition ist grundlegend falsch.
Das bei Nicolai nicht alles Gold ist was glänzt das wurde hier schon des öfteren diskutiert, und das wissen wir wie die auch bei N.

Aber das hier ist "doofes" gehetze, leider!


----------



## Dutshlander (18. November 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> aber dein Schlechtgemache hier ist leider ohne jegliche Grundlage
> Aber das hier ist "doofes" gehetze, leider!


Letztes was ich hierzu schreibe, 
1. es ist doch ein Forum wo jeder seine freie meinung schreiben kann 
2. habe ich immer nur *Meine Meinung* hier vertreten und keine "Schlechtmache" wie du es betitelst
3. zu deine äusserung "doofes gehetze"  überdenke deine ausdruksweise und ein wenig mehr respekt für einander,_ hätte dich für etwas schlauer gehalten. _

PUNKT.
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## guru39 (18. November 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Nö da habe ich schon viel schönere RAW Rahmen ohne herstellungrückstände aus deine Werkstatt kommen sehen



Das bezweifle ich. Warst du einmal bei mir, nein. Du kennst nur die Bilder die ich einstelle, mehr nicht.
Sich anhand von Fotos ein Urteil zu bilden halte ich für extrem bedenklich!



Dutshlander schrieb:


> 2. habe ich immer nur *Meine Meinung* hier vertreten und keine "Schlechtmache" wie du es betitelst
> gehalten. [/I]



Es ist aber auffallend wie sich der Wind der aus Oberhausen kommt gedreht hat seit eine gewisse Person kein N mehr fährt.

Das finde ich irgendwie....... " Kindlich".


----------



## Dutshlander (18. November 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Es ist aber auffallend wie sich der Wind der aus Oberhausen kommt gedreht hat seit eine gewisse Person kein N mehr fährt.
> 
> Das finde ich irgendwie....... " Kindlich".


 habs befurchtet das so etwas hier herbei gedichtet wird. _Das ist Kindlich_ Lassen wir es lieber hierbei und gut ist es
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## Wobbi (18. November 2013)

was aus ner diskussion "was ist raw?" doch alles entstehen kann!


----------



## Bodenprobe (18. November 2013)

Also bezüglich RAW ist die Sache doch ganz klar: Wer isst schon ein rohes Steak! Noch weitere Frage oder Anmerkungen zu RAW?

...duck und weg.


----------



## kephren23 (18. November 2013)




----------



## acid-driver (18. November 2013)

Naja, jeder hat seinen eigenen Geschmack. Engländer mögens blutig. Holländer... kein Ahnung  Vlt rauchen dies ja...

Wahrscheinlich muss man für die BILD-verwöhnte Forumsleserschaft "raw&chopped" dranschreiben. Das ICB zB kommt auch direkt vom Schweißer und das muss selber zusammengebaut werden und wurde anscheinend noch nichtmal gerichtet  
RAW ist nunmal mit ROH zu übersetzen (Ich möchte jetzt nicht PUNKT schreiben, da dürfen gerne noch andere Meinungen kommen...)
Entweder lässt mans so oder poliert es oder eloxiert es selber oder, oder, oder. Ausgangsbasis hat halt ein ROHER Rahmen zu sein.

EDIT: Boah, lecker Mettbrötchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (18. November 2013)

Bodenprobe schrieb:


> Also bezüglich RAW ist die Sache doch ganz klar: Wer isst schon ein rohes Steak! Noch weitere Frage oder Anmerkungen zu RAW?
> 
> ...duck und weg.


----------



## Bodenprobe (19. November 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


>



Steak!...am Stück, sonst heißt es anders.

400 Gramm Ribey...am Stück....mmhhhh.


----------



## accutrax (19. November 2013)

oder so...






gruss accu


----------



## kephren23 (19. November 2013)

accutrax schrieb:


> oder so...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, das ist das wo nach ich gesucht habe!


----------



## Seneca02 (24. November 2013)

Hallo,

wie ich gesehen habe, hat das Argon AM austauschbare Ausfallenden. Kann man   diese einfach wechseln (wie zB. die Paragon Slider) und somit zB. im Winter eine Rohloff fahren und im Sommer auf 142x12 umbauen?


----------



## Joopie (24. November 2013)

Seneca02 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie ich gesehen habe, hat das Argon AM austauschbare Ausfallenden. Kann man   diese einfach wechseln


Ja


----------



## Holland (24. November 2013)

Seneca02 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie ich gesehen habe, hat das Argon AM austauschbare Ausfallenden. Kann man   diese einfach wechseln (wie zB. die Paragon Slider) und somit zB. im Winter eine Rohloff fahren und im Sommer auf 142x12 umbauen?



Zugführungen dito!


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## mac-recycling (24. November 2013)

Argon AM in L mit resten von Waldboden


----------



## franky-biking (24. November 2013)

Sehr geiles AM. Farbe ist supi und endlich mal wieder ein richtiger Riser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kurtchen (24. November 2013)

Feines Teilchen!


----------



## wildbiker (26. November 2013)

Nach langem wieder mal spielen gewesen...







Gesendet von meinem C6833 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mac-recycling (27. November 2013)

Ich hatte meins auch erst mit Rohloff Gates aufgebaut. Die Nabe ist aber wieder rausgeflogen. Wenn jemand an den Gates Center Track Sachen Interesse hat (Riemen, Kettenblatt, Snubber und Rohloff Ritzel) Bitte Melden

Ingo


----------



## Dutshlander (27. November 2013)

mac-recycling schrieb:


> Ich hatte meins auch erst mit Rohloff Gates aufgebaut. Die Nabe ist aber wieder rausgeflogen. Wenn jemand an den Gates Center Track Sachen Interesse hat (Riemen, Kettenblatt, Snubber und Rohloff Ritzel) Bitte Melden
> Ingo


Warum warst du nicht zufrieden?


----------



## mac-recycling (27. November 2013)

Ich hatte immer das Gefühl das die hälfte der Leistung im Antrieb stecken bleibt und irgendwie bin ich mit dem Drehgriff auch nicht mehr warm geworden


----------



## guru39 (29. November 2013)

Ich glaube jetzt freut sich noch einer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neurofibrill (29. November 2013)

hammer. so wollte ich ihn zuerts auch.
schwarz in schwarz.


----------



## de´ AK77 (29. November 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich glaube jetzt freut sich noch einer



und isch freu misch für ihn mit!


----------



## Kurtchen (29. November 2013)

Sehr schoen :thumbup:


----------



## gruftidrop (29. November 2013)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> und isch freu misch für ihn mit!



Hallo Claus,

und da ihr euch alle so freut, freue ich mich halt
auch einfach mal mit !! 

Da muss ich mich morgen früh mal auf die Reise machen und
das Teil mal aus der Nähe betrachten.


----------



## Simbl (29. November 2013)

Die Verpackung war ja ne reinste Wundertüte


----------



## gruftidrop (29. November 2013)

????


----------



## Simbl (29. November 2013)

Nunja wirste morgen ja selbst sehn


----------



## guru39 (29. November 2013)

Simbl meinte das wegen der Lieferungsverzögerung noch ein wenig extra dazu gepackt wurde.

Ich sag nur "von **** with Love"   Dosenpfand is deiner Grufty


----------



## Guent (29. November 2013)

Goil!
:thumbup:


----------



## kephren23 (30. November 2013)

Dosenpfnad hab ich auch hier, tausch ich gegen die Wurzelpuffaufkleber Simbl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (30. November 2013)

Hab dir doch welche geschickt. Schau mal in den Briefkasten


----------



## gruftidrop (30. November 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Simbl meinte das wegen der Lieferungsverzögerung noch ein wenig extra dazu gepackt wurde.
> 
> Ich sag nur "von **** with Love"   Dosenpfand is deiner Grufty



 jetzt verstehe ich eigentlich gar nichts mehr -soll ja bei
älteren Leuten als mal vorkommen - bis nachher. (nimm heute
den Puffpanzer, Günt freut sich schon !)


----------



## Guent (30. November 2013)

Genau!


----------



## guru39 (30. November 2013)

ich bin heut raus...is mir zu siffig.


----------



## Guent (30. November 2013)

Gilt nicht! Offthread!!!
Daher musst Du trotzdem fahren!!!


----------



## kephren23 (1. Dezember 2013)

Simbl schrieb:


> Hab dir doch welche geschickt. Schau mal in den Briefkasten



Ahhhhhh, hatte ich gar nicht gesehen  , danke.

Wann wird der schwarze Rahmen aufgebaut?


----------



## Ferkelmann (2. Dezember 2013)

Leider nur Handyfoto. Aber erschöpft, glücklich nach jahrelanger HT-Abstinenz und SS-Ersterfahrung


----------



## neurofibrill (2. Dezember 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Leider nur Handyfoto. Aber erschöpft, glücklich nach jahrelanger HT-Abstinenz und SS-Ersterfahrung


unsere rahmen sind ja eineiige zwillinge...


----------



## Ferkelmann (2. Dezember 2013)

Stimmt.
Hätte ich den Aufkleber schon vorher so am schönsten gefunden und die Deville nicht noch übrig gehabt, man könnte von einer gewissen Fantasielosigkeit meinerseits ausgehen.

Schönes AM hast Du


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neurofibrill (2. Dezember 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Stimmt.
> Hätte ich den Aufkleber schon vorher so am schönsten gefunden und die Deville nicht noch übrig gehabt, man könnte von einer gewissen Fantasielosigkeit meinerseits ausgehen.
> 
> Schönes AM hast Du


danke. deins natürlich auch.


----------



## neurofibrill (2. Dezember 2013)

bist du eigentlich zufrieden mit deiner gabel?


----------



## Ferkelmann (2. Dezember 2013)

Aus dem Karton raus, eine der besten Gabeln, definitiv.
Nach knapp 3 Monaten heftiges Buchsenspiel und viel zu schnelle Zugstufe, was lt. SN an einem defekten TRC lag. !? War danach fast ein halbes Jahr in DE/F unterwegs und lag dann ein halbes Jahr bei mir auf Reserve. Gestern erste Fahrt seitdem, hab das richtige Setup aber noch nicht gefunden.

Und Du?
Mit welchen Einstellungen bist Du unterwegs?


----------



## neurofibrill (2. Dezember 2013)

is noch gar nicht aufgebaut. antrieb und bremse kommen fehlen noch.
meine ist noch ungefahren. bin mal gespannt, aber die meinungen gehen da wohl auseinander. mein vorteil: SN ist mein nachbar (fast).


----------



## Ferkelmann (2. Dezember 2013)

Nutzt Dir im Reparaturfall nur wenig, daß die Dein Nachbar sind.
Es sei denn, die sind dann so angenervt, wenn Du im wochenmäßigen Turnus bei denen aufschlägst.
Thema gehört aber hier nicht her, sorry für OT.


----------



## neurofibrill (2. Dezember 2013)

doch doch. die machen den service.
hab die gabel direkt bei denen im wintersale erstanden.
hab den techniker kennengelernt. nette jungs.
hast recht. gehört in die BOS sparte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (2. Dezember 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Leider nur Handyfoto. Aber erschöpft, glücklich nach jahrelanger HT-Abstinenz und SS-Ersterfahrung



Dann mal schnelle gute Bikebilder machen!


----------



## gruftidrop (2. Dezember 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Ahhhhhh, hatte ich gar nicht gesehen  , danke.
> 
> Wann wird der schwarze Rahmen aufgebaut?



Hi Andre,
Sobald der Laufradsatz fertig ist und die Gabel geliefert wird.


----------



## neurofibrill (2. Dezember 2013)

gruftidrop schrieb:


> Hi Andre,
> Sobald der Laufradsatz fertig ist und die Gabel geliefert wird.


is die schwarze schönheit noch ne 26er?


----------



## gruftidrop (2. Dezember 2013)

Nein, ich bin schon in der Neuzeit gelandet.
Ist ein 650B Rahmen.


----------



## Physio (8. Dezember 2013)

Wenn alles klappt, kann ich meinen neuen ArgonAM-Rahmen in der Woche vor Weihnachten noch abholen... 


Anbei die schicken, "neuen" fixen AFEs mit der "neuen" Aufnahme für die RADOs...


----------



## acid-driver (8. Dezember 2013)

Schick sieht das ja schon aus. Aber kein Gates mehr?


----------



## Physio (8. Dezember 2013)

acid-driver schrieb:


> Schick sieht das ja schon aus. Aber kein Gates mehr?




Doch, müsste es natürlich weiterhin geben...
Es gibt eine Produktionsreihe mit "fixed AFEs", und eine Produktionsreihe mit "slide AFEs"...
Steht zumindest so im ProductionPlan...

Denke, dass die "slide AFEs" dann mit Gates, so wie bisher, kompatibel sind.


----------



## Ferkelmann (8. Dezember 2013)

Ist der Steifigkeitsverlust so groß?
Macht für mich so erstmal wenig Sinn..


----------



## acid-driver (8. Dezember 2013)

Beim Bremsen merkt man schon, dass sich der Einsatz verwindet. Stört mich aber nicht, solange es hält


----------



## franky-biking (8. Dezember 2013)

Physio schrieb:


> Anbei die schicken, "neuen" fixen AFEs mit der "neuen" Aufnahme für die RADOs...



Yesss, endlich mal wieder AFE's für's Argon die mir optisch gefallen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reflux (12. Dezember 2013)

650B gibt es ja noch nicht so viel von den AM's hier oder?
mich würde interessienen, ob hier eher die tendenz richtung 160er oder 170er gabel geht


----------



## der-gute (13. Dezember 2013)

Da Tech-Sheet kennst du?

Da steht 150-160mm Federweg drin...

Gibts denn überhaupt 170mm Gabeln in 650B?


----------



## frfreshman (13. Dezember 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> Da Tech-Sheet kennst du?
> 
> Da steht 150-160mm Federweg drin...
> 
> Gibts denn überhaupt 170mm Gabeln in 650B?



Die beste: X-Fusion Vengeance HLR COIL !
Ist allerdings auch intern auf 160mm zu traveln.


----------



## Ferkelmann (13. Dezember 2013)

Interessant, suche auch noch nach einer 160er Forke für mein Argon. Die Deville ist mir auf Dauer nichts (mehr).
Was macht Deiner Meinung die Vengeance so empfehlenswert?


----------



## reflux (13. Dezember 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> Da Tech-Sheet kennst du?
> 
> Da steht 150-160mm Federweg drin...
> 
> Gibts denn überhaupt 170mm Gabeln in 650B?



techsheet kenne ich 
aber nur weil es ein techsheet gibt, heißt das nicht, dass sich alle dran halten
verstehst du 
war nicht schneidis durolux auch auf 170mm?
und ja, die vengeance gibt es für 650b auf 170


----------



## der-gute (13. Dezember 2013)

Techsheet bedeutet halt auch Garantie...


----------



## frfreshman (13. Dezember 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Interessant, suche auch noch nach einer 160er Forke für mein Argon. Die Deville ist mir auf Dauer nichts (mehr).
> Was macht Deiner Meinung die Vengeance so empfehlenswert?




1. COIL !!! (gibt zwar auch eine Air Version, aber warum sollte man sich das antun so lange man noch die Wahl hat...)

2. Dämpfung und deren Einstellbarkeit (gilt nur für Vengeance mit HLR Kartusche)

3. Stabil und steif

4. Guter Preis

5. Topp Ansprechpartner in Deutschland


----------



## Wobbi (14. Dezember 2013)

Endlich habe ich meinen Rahmen bekommen! Mein "unbehandeltes" Argon AM tm!


----------



## trailterror (15. Dezember 2013)

Sehr geil 

Sieht (mit dem kurzen sitzrohr) aus wie'n dirtbike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wobbi (15. Dezember 2013)

mit abgesenkter gabel kann´s zur not auch dafür herhalten!^^


----------



## rappelkiste (15. Dezember 2013)

Hi,
sieht gut aus 
Da müssen wir aber nächste Woche mal tauschen und beide testfahren 
Lenkwinkel?

Ralf


----------



## Kurtchen (15. Dezember 2013)

Schoenes Argon AM!


----------



## Wobbi (15. Dezember 2013)

Lw: 64° / Sw: 73° / Sitzrohr: 360mm / Oberrohr: 575mm / Tretlager: -10mm

Ralf, können wir sehr gerne machen! Muss deines ja unbedingt noch in "live" sehen!


----------



## reflux (27. Dezember 2013)

was würdet ihr denn bezüglich der einbaubreite empfehlen?
noch lässt sich das ja wählen
zwischen 135 oder 142


----------



## trailterror (27. Dezember 2013)

Technisch machts glaub ich keinen bis wenig unterschied....
Ich würd mittlerweile wohl auf 142 gehn; ist denk ich zukunftssicherer und wohl dabei 135 zu verdrängen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holland (27. Dezember 2013)

Wenn das beim AM so ist, wie bei meiem helius, dann lieber 142. Die ist wesentlich einfacher zu montieren.
Gruss
Holland.

Gesendet von unterwegs mit Tapatalk


----------



## Brook (28. Dezember 2013)

Frage ... ich komme mit meinen eingeklickten Schuhen (gefühlt besonders der LINKE) der Kettenstrebe bedrohlich nahe = geht es euch ebenso?

Was kann ich tun? Kettenstrebe ordentlich schützen (will ich eh), breiteres Innenlager oder Pedale die einen größeren "Ausleger" haben?!


----------



## Kurtchen (28. Dezember 2013)

Ich komme auch schonmal an die Schwinge fahre aber Flats. Am besten einfach mit 3M Folie abkleben.


----------



## wildbiker (31. Dezember 2013)

Guten Rutsch allen Nicolai Jüngern.... 

Gesendet von meinem C6833 mit Tapatalk


----------



## neurofibrill (13. Januar 2014)

moin,
fährt eigentlich jemand von euch die ausfallenden am argon ohne stellschraube, also kürzester mgl. radstand?
falls ja, problemlos?
hab das an meinem bike mal so umgebaut, aber noch nicht getestet?


----------



## Wobbi (13. Januar 2014)

neurofibrill schrieb:


> moin,
> fährt eigentlich jemand von euch die ausfallenden am argon ohne stellschraube, also kürzester mgl. radstand?
> falls ja, problemlos?
> hab das an meinem bike mal so umgebaut, aber noch nicht getestet?



stellt bisher kein problem dar! fahre es so, seit ich den rahmen habe (~ein paar wochen) und habe keinerlei beschädigungen, trotz triallastiger fahrweise, sehen können.


----------



## neurofibrill (14. Januar 2014)

Wobbi schrieb:


> stellt bisher kein problem dar! fahre es so, seit ich den rahmen habe (~ein paar wochen) und habe keinerlei beschädigungen, trotz triallastiger fahrweise, sehen können.


hatte zuerst die schraube komplett reingedreht. ohne sitzt der mantel aber satter im yoke. ob die schraube den abstand definiert, oder das ausfallende in der führungsschiene auf anschlag steht sollte imho egal sein. aber eine bestätigung ist nie verkehrt.


----------



## EL_BOB (14. Januar 2014)

Hallo, hab mir gerade ein AM geordert. Freu mich tierisch drauf 
Als Liefertermin wird KW 12 genannt. Wie sind denn da eure Erfahrungen? Gibt es Hoffnung das es evtl schneller geht?


----------



## Holland (14. Januar 2014)

neurofibrill schrieb:


> moin,
> fährt eigentlich jemand von euch die ausfallenden am argon ohne stellschraube, also kürzester mgl. radstand?
> falls ja, problemlos?
> hab das an meinem bike mal so umgebaut, aber noch nicht getestet?


 
Ich habe die Serienschrauben gegen andere getauscht und diese von hinten eingeschraubt. Keine Probleme damit, bis auf den erwarteten sichtbaren "Drehpunkt" an der Kettenstrebe. Ich denke, die Schrauben dienen eher nur der Feinjustage zum Kettenspannen. Die beiden fetten Schrauben sollten das Ausfallende in jeder Lebenslage in Position halten.

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Wobbi (14. Januar 2014)

EL_BOB schrieb:


> Hallo, hab mir gerade ein AM geordert. Freu mich tierisch drauf
> Als Liefertermin wird KW 12 genannt. Wie sind denn da eure Erfahrungen? Gibt es Hoffnung das es evtl schneller geht?



bei meinem tm wurde der liefertermin 3 wochen nach hinten geschoben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reflux (16. Januar 2014)

Liefertermin kW 13 mit Pinion/Gates und extra love in Lila - dazu bist jetzt Lila Hope Bremse mit Scheiben und schwarze hopes auf ryde trace enduro Felgen mit Lila Nippeln


----------



## Kurtchen (16. Januar 2014)

Hoert sich ja interessant an da bin ich mal auf die Bilder gespannt


----------



## reflux (17. Januar 2014)

reflux schrieb:


> Liefertermin kW 13 mit Pinion/Gates und extra love in Lila - dazu bist jetzt Lila Hope Bremse mit Scheiben und schwarze hopes auf ryde trace enduro Felgen mit Lila Nippeln


Dazu die x-Fusion Sweep Gabel


----------



## reflux (17. Januar 2014)

was fahrt ihr für reifen am am (27,5)?


----------



## MLK-LAW (18. Januar 2014)

Rahmengewichtsvergleich bitte (fuer XL wenn moeglich)
Argon AM 27,5 vs. Argon Am Pinion 27,5

Danke


----------



## Dutshlander (18. Januar 2014)

denke mal das der unterschied ca.500-600 gr. sein wird.


----------



## neurofibrill (19. Januar 2014)

fährt jmd. von euch nen reset steuersatz an seinem n?
hab nen flatstack A4.
bei mir ist zwischen undercover und lagerschale ein spalt von ca. 1cm.
laut anleitung soll da auch einer sein, aber so viel?
wie schauts bei euch so aus?


----------



## Surtre (19. Januar 2014)

Das ist definitiv zuviel. Liegt das obere Lager evtl. falsch herum in der Lagerschale?


----------



## neurofibrill (19. Januar 2014)

Surtre schrieb:


> Das ist definitiv zuviel. Liegt das obere Lager evtl. falsch herum in der Lagerschale?


glaub kaum. wurde vom profi eingepreßt. die angeschrägte seite vom oberen lager schaut nach oben. paßt auch wenn man den adapterring draufschiebt. allerdings liegt das undercover auf diesem adapter auf und deswegen gibts da besagten spalt.
wenn ich den gabelschaft durschieb und alle teile aufsteck, dann muß das topcap mit ordentlich kraft draufschrauben, damit alle teile nach und nach ineinader gleiten. danach löse ich die ahead schraube wieder um sie dann mit dem max. erlaubten drehmoment zu fixieren (1,6 nm hab ich im kopf, finde allerdings nichts in meiner anleitung).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (19. Januar 2014)

na das ein Profi eingepresst hat heißt ja erstmal nix, die können durchaus auch mal nen Fehler machen.
Was nicht heißen soll das der Fehler da liegt.

Aufbau ist ja wie folgt:
Lagerschale - Lager - Dichtung - Adapter -Dichtung - Undercover - Spacer/Vorbau


Das Lager hat dann im Innendurchmesser eine Schräge um den Adapter aufzunehmen, der ja ebenfalls abgeschrägt ist.
1cm Spalt wäre dann schon heftig, so hoch ist der Adapter ja höchstens und der ist ja auch noch in der Lagerschale ein Stück versenkt.
Hast du das ganze mal einfach ohne Gabel zusammengelegt/gesteckt?

Vielleicht machste mal nen Foto?!

hier nochmal die Anleitung
http://www.reset-racing.de/reset/reset_manuals_web/manuals_headset/RESET_Manual_Flatstack_08.pdf

Was mir grad einfällt vielleicht ist ja oben eine falsche Lagerschale eingepresst, sowas hat es auch schonmal gegeben, grad bei dem Haufen an Angeboten kann man da schonmal was verwechseln.
Edit: das schließe ich doch aus, da gibts eigentlich nix was passen könnte.


----------



## neurofibrill (19. Januar 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> 1cm Spalt wäre dann schon heftig


ähm, ich weiß wo jetzt mein fehler liegt. ich hab mich weiter oben vertippt. 1mm meinte ich. sorry. allerdings hat mich der mm schon etw. stutzig gemacht
und ich bastel schon geschlagene 2 h an meinem steuersatz rum.


----------



## kephren23 (19. Januar 2014)

na dann ist das ja geklärt, 1mm ist normal muss sich ja erstmal alles in einander zusammenziehen.
Aber danach sollte der dann auch weg sein .


----------



## neurofibrill (19. Januar 2014)

ok. dann werd ich das mal beobachten.
viel lärm um nichts...


----------



## guru39 (23. Januar 2014)

net mainz


----------



## Ti-Max (23. Januar 2014)

Sehr weise Nabenwahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeerider81 (23. Januar 2014)

Schaut echt gut aus!


----------



## gruftidrop (23. Januar 2014)

da könnte man ja direkt neidisch werden !


----------



## kephren23 (24. Januar 2014)

Schön 

Wasn mit der A-Head Schraube?


----------



## neurofibrill (24. Januar 2014)

wie wurden denn die züge auf bild 1 "geordnet"?
folie/schlauch mit kabelbindern?
bin da noch auf der suche nach einer geeigneten lösung.
schrumpfschlauch od. sowas in der art...


----------



## gruftidrop (24. Januar 2014)

Da wurde der Guru zu einer Speziallösung gezwungen.

Wenn Kabelbinder nicht mehr helfen, kommt der
Aquarienschlauch zum Einsatz!
(Insider verstehen das.)


----------



## guru39 (24. Januar 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Schön
> 
> Wasn mit der A-Head Schraube?



Hab die Kralle zu weit reingekloppt, die Reset-Schraube war zu kurz 

ich sollte mir mal ein neues Reinkloppwerkzeug bauen


----------



## EL_BOB (24. Januar 2014)

Geiles Argon da oben

mal noch eine Frage: Der Steuersatz http://www.sixpack-shop.com/index.php?page=product&info=1572 sollte reinpassen? oder muss was spezielles beachtet werden? Bin nur nach dem Techsheet gegangen.


----------



## kephren23 (24. Januar 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hab die Kralle zu weit reingekloppt, die Reset-Schraube war zu kurz
> 
> ich sollte mir mal ein neues Reinkloppwerkzeug bauen


Du bist zu stark


----------



## guru39 (24. Januar 2014)

Eiweiss


----------



## Simbl (24. Januar 2014)

RTL ein: Hirschsperma? 
RTL aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (24. Januar 2014)

Haste wieder dieses niveaulose Dschungelcamp geguggt Simblischer?


----------



## Simbl (24. Januar 2014)

Vielleicht


----------



## kephren23 (24. Januar 2014)

ihr seit krank!

Ich habe grad beschlossen das ich zum Sommerende einen ARGON AM Rahmen suche.
LR-Größe ist egal.
Kein Elox! nur RAW oder Pulver.
Größe M


----------



## neurofibrill (26. Januar 2014)

ist ne gute entscheidung. kann nach meiner gestrigen jungfernfahrt=schlammschlacht nur bestätigen, was viele hier schon vor mir geschrieben haben. geht nach vorne und ist verspielt ohne ende.


----------



## wildbiker (26. Januar 2014)

ohyeah, drum geb ich meins nie mehr her... Hock fast nur noch auf dem Bock...


----------



## neurofibrill (26. Januar 2014)

happig ist nur der ordentliche muskelschmerz am tag danach.
ohne plüschiges fahrwerk bin ich trailhunting gar nicht mehr gewohnt.


----------



## DieterB (26. Januar 2014)

Überlege gerade mir ggf. ein Argon AM zuzulegen.
Ein neues fällt aus, gibts ja nur noch als 650b  und die Tailormade-Option finde ich unverhältnismäßig teuer und kommt daher auch nicht in Betracht.
Wenn sich also jemand trennen möchte, meldet euch doch gern mal per PM.
Brauche Rahmengröße L

Btw.: mit welchen Gabeln läßt sich das AM fahren? Und welche Unterschiede bestehen zum Argon FR?


----------



## neikless (26. Januar 2014)

Rohbau, weiter bin ich heute noch nicht gekommen, sorry !


----------



## kephren23 (26. Januar 2014)

DieterB schrieb:


> Überlege gerade mir ggf. ein Argon AM zuzulegen.
> Ein neues fällt aus, gibts ja nur noch als 650b  und die Tailormade-Option finde ich unverhältnismäßig teuer und kommt daher auch nicht in Betracht.
> Wenn sich also jemand trennen möchte, meldet euch doch gern mal per PM.
> Brauche Rahmengröße L
> ...



Da muss ich auch nochmal auf den Tailormadepreis zurückkommen, finde wenn man jetzt nix besonderes will sondern nur den ehemaligen 26' Rahmen wären die hälfte an Preis auch okay, denn der Aufwand ist ja bei weitem nicht so groß.
Und die Geodaten existieren ja noch, mit einiger Wahrscheinlickeit sogar die Schweißlehren.

Das AM kann man mit allen 150-160mm Gabeln fahren. denke aber das auch ne 140er gehen wird.

Wenn du ehh alles neue kaufen musst dann is das 650B nicht schlechter, viel hat sich da nich geändert.

Das Argon FR hört quasi da auf wo das AM anfängt - AM ist flacher und länger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruftidrop (27. Januar 2014)




----------



## gruftidrop (27. Januar 2014)

Eigentlich ist es jetzt fahrfertig.
Beim derzeitigen Schlamm muss die Jungfernfahrt aber noch etwas warten.


----------



## kephren23 (27. Januar 2014)




----------



## neurofibrill (28. Januar 2014)

gruftidrop schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist es jetzt fahrfertig.
> Beim derzeitigen Schlamm muss die Jungfernfahrt aber noch etwas warten.


fango kann ich nur empfehlen. is gut für haut und seele. außerdem hält die schlammpackung nach nem sturz dein bike zusammen.


----------



## guru39 (28. Januar 2014)

gruftidrop schrieb:


> Beim derzeitigen Schlamm muss die Jungfernfahrt aber noch etwas warten.



 

Morgen Zeit?


----------



## Zaskar01 (28. Januar 2014)

Lass ihn, wenn er durch die Schlammpackung noch jünger aussieht, braucht er bald eine Aufsichtsperson, wenn er nach 18:00 Uhr rausmöchte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruftidrop (28. Januar 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> Morgen Zeit?


Bin um 13.00 Uhr beim Puff  -  aber mit dem Helius AM.


----------



## gruftidrop (28. Januar 2014)

neurofibrill schrieb:


> fango kann ich nur empfehlen. is gut für haut und seele. außerdem hält die schlammpackung nach nem sturz dein bike zusammen.



 Gefahren wird natürlich schon. Bloß nicht mit dem neuen Rad !


----------



## neikless (1. Februar 2014)




----------



## guru39 (6. Februar 2014)

net mainz.
Argon AM 26". Das letzte 26ger das ich bestellen konnte 





Absolut raw 








Nvolution.




Nicolai.


----------



## accutrax (6. Februar 2014)

ein traum...

gruss accu


----------



## codit (6. Februar 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> net mainz.
> Argon AM 26". Das letzte 26ger das ich bestellen konnte



Nächstes Jahr wieder, wetten?


----------



## kephren23 (6. Februar 2014)

Geiler Raw Rahmen


----------



## neurofibrill (7. Februar 2014)

codit schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr wieder, wetten?


glaub auch nicht dass die aussterben


----------



## gruftidrop (7. Februar 2014)

neurofibrill schrieb:


> glaub auch nicht dass die aussterben



Fahrt doch einfach mal ein 650b Probe. Am besten im direkten Vergleich zu 26 Zoll.

Ich habe das Argon AM in beiden Laufradgrössen, Rahmengrösse M gefahren. 
Für meinen Verwendungszweck - Touren mit Hauptgewicht auf Abfahrtsspass -
ist für mich das 650 b eindeutig die bessere Wahl.


----------



## frfreshman (7. Februar 2014)

gruftidrop schrieb:


> Fahrt doch einfach mal ein 650b Probe. Am besten im direkten Vergleich zu 26 Zoll.
> 
> Ich habe das Argon AM in beiden Laufradgrössen, Rahmengrösse M gefahren.
> Für meinen Verwendungszweck - Touren mit Hauptgewicht auf Abfahrtsspass -
> ist für mich das 650 b eindeutig die bessere Wahl.



Warum?

Ich habe soeben mein Argon AM 26" auf Gates Antrieb umgebaut. 
Weil es geht, weil es eine Herausforderung darstellt und in entsprechendem Gelände vermutlich recht anspruchsvoll zu fahren sein wird. Und das verspricht mir SPAß!
Ich bin gespannt auf erste echte Geländeausfahrt.

Größere Laufräder schön und gut, aber ob sich der Fahrspaß erhört... ich weiß es nicht.

Glaube übrigens dass in meinen Rahmen problemlos 650b Laufräder passen würden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (7. Februar 2014)

Indem er sagt, dass er nicht glaubt dass 26' ausstirbt, behauptet er ja nicht, dass 27,5' grundsätzlich schice sind...

Ich versteh deshalb deinen rat der probefahrt in diesem kontext nicht...

By the way: ich glaub auch net dass 26' ausstirbt  Ganz einfach weil die durchs dorf getriebene 650b sau für einige (darunter auch hersteller) mehr negativaspekte mit sich bringt als positive.....


----------



## wildbiker (7. Februar 2014)

meins auch noch mal... Das Teil rockt...






Gesendet von meinem C6833 mit Tapatalk


----------



## kephren23 (7. Februar 2014)

immer wieder schön zu hören!



trailterror schrieb:


> By the way: ich glaub auch net dass 26' ausstirbt  Ganz einfach weil die durchs dorf getriebene 650b sau für einige (darunter auch hersteller) mehr negativaspekte mit sich bringt als positive.....


Und welche Hersteller wären das? Viele sind ja nicht mehr über.


----------



## trailterror (8. Februar 2014)

Es gibt ja noch einige hersteller die nach wie vor 26' anbieten (dabei sprech ich jetzt nur vom enduro bereich):

canyon, rocky mountain, radon, specialized, transition, banshee, canfield brothers, last, carver, orange, rotwild, morewood, young talent, alutech, knolly, ns bikes, bergamont, cotic und und...

Und dann gibts noch welche die jetzt 26er relativ neu entwickelt haben oder welche sich noch in der entwicklung befinden:

Banshee, Fusion, emanon, bionicon, rose....

Hier mal ein gegenpol (zur alltäglichen/allgegenwärtigen 650b verherrlichung) von bionicon (user sackman):

"....... Ja, ich bin 26" Fan, aber diese Meinung kannst du ja anscheinend nicht teilen oder sogar nur akzeptieren. 650b ist ein Marketinggag. P.S. das ist wiederrum meine persönliche Meinung.
Kunden kaufen 650b, weil einem eingetrichert wird, dass man plötzlich schneller, und vor allem besser fahren kann, nur wenn man das Allheilmittel 650b unter seinem Hintern hat.
Die Überrolleingenschaften sind meinem persönlichen Empfinden nach vernachlässigbar, wenn man unvoreingenommen an die Sache rangeht. Dagegen ist 650b aber auf jeden Fall schwerer und somit träger und definitiv weicher und definitiv ruiniert man sich das Laufrad schneller. Genauso wie kurze Kettenstreben ja grundsätzlich (ob berechtigterweise oder nicht sei jetzt dahingestellt) immer gehypt wurden, so kann man diese Kettenstrebenlängen jetzt nicht mehr erreichen. Die Front eines jeden Bikes wird grundsätzlich höher sein, als bei einem 26" Bikes, das ist ebenfalls konstruktionsbedingt. Und im Moment wird ja auch eine extra niedrige Front gehypt (die bracht man wohl dann zum berghoch fahren, wenn man keine Absenkung hat ), also widerspricht sich da ja auch einiges.
In Magazinen hat man bis vor zwei Jahren immer nur von Steifigkeiten, Gewichten und rotierenden Massen, bzw. Beschleunigungsmomenten gelesen. Das alles spielt jetzt aber ja keine Rolle mehr, da man leichter über ne Wurzel drüberrollen und mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit der Falllinie folgen kann. Bevor du jetzt kommst und auf meinem "einzig Wahre(n)" rumreitest. Ja es gibt auch 29" und das kann unter Umständen seine Berechtigung haben. Definitiv aber nicht für mich. Ich habe auch nichts gegen Fortschritt, denn dass hat ja auch was mit meinem Job zu tun. Aber neu (von wem auch immer) eingeführte, scheinheilige Heilsbringer-Standards brauche ich wirklich nicht. Das tut dem Kunden, dem Händler und auch mir als Konstrukteur nicht gut. Schade ist nur, dass dieses Werbetrommelrühren beim Kunden zum großen Teil wirkt. Wenn 650b genauso leicht UND stabil wäre wie jetzige 26" Räder, und dann einen theoretischen Vorteil wie das Überrollverhalten bäten, dann wäre ich ich wohl auch gerne dabei, aber so hat 650b einfach zu viele Nachteile für mein Empfinden. Wenn der Kunde mal bei mir war, und ich ihm die Unterschiede mal 1:1 am Bike gezeigt habe, und ich ihm MEINE Meinung über 650b gesagt habe dann ist er geimpft. Und ja, er erkennt dann die einzige "wahre" Laufradgröße. Nämlich die, die es schon seit langem gibt. Dafür mach ich dann auch gern beim Werbetrommelrühren mit. 
Wie gesagt, ich bin in dieser Hinischt nicht gerade neutral und ich bringe da auch meine eigenen subjektiven Ansichten in die Argumentation ein, und jeder ist dazu eingeladen, mich mit anderen Argumenten zu überzeugen."

"Ach ja: nicht zu vergessen: die so gerne erwähnten ungefederten Massen und natürlich auch die Gabelgewichte gehen anch oben. Das hab ich ja ganz vergessen.

das einzige was deine Zentripetalkraft macht, ist, dass du besser geradeaus fährst. Das war´s dann aber auch schon. 
Und übrigens hat niemand nach 27.5 gefragt. Also eine Nachfrage gab es bis vor zwei Jahren nicht. Da hatte ja noch nichtmal jemand dieses Wort gehört. Jetzt wurde den Menschen eingepflanzt, dass man damit besser und sicherer fahren kann. Genau das ist das Problem: Einbildung ist auch eine Bildung. Und Placebo Effekt kennst du ja auch, oder? "


----------



## der-gute (8. Februar 2014)

Du brauchst nen Therapeuten...


----------



## trailterror (8. Februar 2014)

Deine reaktion hat auf sich warten lassen. Hätte dich früher hier erwartet


----------



## gruftidrop (8. Februar 2014)

der-gute schrieb:


> Du brauchst nen Therapeuten...


Bei mir wird er schon eine ganze Weile ignoriert.


----------



## trailterror (8. Februar 2014)

(in erwartungshaltung einer antwort: "don't feed the troll")


----------



## Dutshlander (8. Februar 2014)

nee, ich bleibe auch lieber bei mein 26"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruftidrop (8. Februar 2014)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> nee, ich bleibe auch lieber bei mein 26"



 Ist ja auch vollkommen in Ordnung !


----------



## Dutshlander (8. Februar 2014)

gruftidrop schrieb:


> Ist ja auch vollkommen in Ordnung !


aber sicher doch, hatte es auch so verstanden (alles mit smilys)


----------



## neurofibrill (9. Februar 2014)

endlich...(...ne neue sd karte für die cam besorgt)


----------



## neurofibrill (9. Februar 2014)

scheiß auf die größe, die technik reißts raus...


----------



## neurofibrill (9. Februar 2014)

so isset besser...


----------



## Dutshlander (9. Februar 2014)

3 x ist halt besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frfreshman (9. Februar 2014)

Neuer Antrieb:


----------



## der-gute (9. Februar 2014)

geil


----------



## neikless (9. Februar 2014)




----------



## Dutshlander (9. Februar 2014)

frfreshman schrieb:


> Neuer Antrieb:


lecker


----------



## neurofibrill (10. Februar 2014)

hey frfreshman, was fährst du denn für ne übersetzung?
ich muß bei mir auf der alb schon mit 1x10 kämpfen. single speed wäre für meine beine der tod.


----------



## frfreshman (10. Februar 2014)

Bisher am Argon und auch auf meinem Fully: 1x10 mit 32 : 11-36

Gates jetzt 39:24 mit 26" LRS.

Gestern auf Standard Hausrunde auf 30km mit 670hm mit vielen kurzen Anstiegen und Abfahrten erfolgreich getestet.
Einige Rampen hätte ich nicht erwartet zu schaffen, weil sie auch sonst mit 32:36 schon sehr anstrengend waren.
Bei steileren langen (deutlich über 5 Minuten)Anstiegen wäre es für mich aber sicher (momentan) auch nichts.
Ansonsten macht es viel Spaß und ist ein anderes fahren, vorausschauender teilweise, verspielter auch.
Die genannte Testrunde war übrigens mit meinem regelmäßigen Begleiter auf seinem fully mit 2x10. Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit und sonstige Tourdaten eigentlich wie immer!


----------



## frfreshman (10. Februar 2014)

PS: heute am tag danach bin ich wohl etwas fertiger als sonst.
Aber irgendwie hab ich schon wieder Bock!


----------



## neurofibrill (10. Februar 2014)

spannend.
finds super interessant, aber für mich isses wohl eher nichts.
da sind die anstiege einfach zu heftig.
werd erstmal ne variostütze in angriff nehmen und vlt. sogar auf 1x11 aufrüsten.


----------



## frfreshman (10. Februar 2014)

Ohne absenkbare Stütze geht hier für mich gar nicht, lieber singlespeed als fixe Stütze.

In Kombination mit einer Nabenschaltung ist der Gates Antrieb sonst sicher auch sehr interessant.


----------



## gonzoburg (10. Februar 2014)

frfreshman schrieb:


> Neuer Antrieb:


kannst du berichtet, wie sich der riemen bei matsch tut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frfreshman (10. Februar 2014)

Gestern hatte ich es sehr matschig erwartet, war dann aber doch überwiegend recht trocken. Lief alles problemlos, war aber auch weit entfernt von einer richtigen Matschfahrt. Ordentlich Schlammschlacht wird aber vermutlich nicht sehr lange auf sich warten lassen.


----------



## neikless (10. Februar 2014)

Riemen find ich auch sexy in Verbindung mit single speed 
bei uns geht es aber immer 30min bis >1 Std. bergauf 
zw. den Trails, mit einigen hundert hm, daher leider nix für mich/hier.
(meine durchschnittlliche 3Std. Runde hat ca. 35 km und um 1.000hm/uphill 1.000hm/dh)


----------



## frfreshman (10. Februar 2014)

Immerhin knapp 700hm auf 30km hatte die Testrunde gestern auch, allerdings viele kurze, zum Teil auch steile, Anstiege, aber maximal etwa 6 Minuten am Stück hoch.
Ich denke 1000hm auf 35km ist schon grundsätzlich machbar, kommt aber sehr darauf an wie genau die Anstiege aussehen.
Und auch ein bißchen wie fit der Fahrer ist... hehe.


----------



## wildbiker (10. Februar 2014)

frfreshman schrieb:


> Gestern hatte ich es sehr matschig erwartet, war dann aber doch überwiegend recht trocken. Lief alles problemlos, war aber auch weit entfernt von einer richtigen Matschfahrt. Ordentlich Schlammschlacht wird aber vermutlich nicht sehr lange auf sich warten lassen.



Matsch macht dem Riemen nichts aus. Hab den Gates-Antrieb nun schon seit 05/2013 und mach mir über Schlechtwetterausfahrten, egal ob bei Schnee, Matsch oder Regen keinen Kopf mehr. Das alles macht dem Riemen nichts aus. Die Rohloff passt dazu auch perfekt (nie wieder Kette/Kassette/Schaltwerk putzen/tauschen etc.) Allerdings sollteste den Riemen mal nach dem der sich "gesetzt" hat, nachspannen (lassen). Bei mir fing der mal kurzzeitig an mit quietschen.


----------



## gonzoburg (10. Februar 2014)

danke für eure eindrücke! dann muss ichs nochmal probieren...


----------



## reflux (10. Februar 2014)

Ich brauche mal eure Hilfe (die viel vorstellungsvermögen benötigt)
Ich bin noch in der farblichen Planung meines AM's mit Pinion welches in der KW 13 hoffentlich kommt.

Der Rahmen ist raw mit extralove in purple,die Gates-Box auch etc.

Dazu gibt es schwarze Laufräder mit purple Nippeln und die neue Hopebremse ebenfalls in purple (die Scheiben auch purple)
Sattelstütze (bis ich ne Vario habe) wird ne Thomson Elite in silber und dazu nen Tune Würger in (wer hätte es gedacht) purple.

Es wird so ein Steuersatz in purple....





Die kreative Hilfe kommt jetzt (natürlich ist mir bewusst, dass es mein Rad ist 
und ich damit zufrieden sein sollte, trotzdem hätte ich gerne eure Gedanken zum farblichen Konzept)

Weiße oder schwarze Gabel? Zur Abwechselung keine Pike, sondern ene X-Fusion Slant

Vorbau silber und Lenker schwarz oder umgedreht ? Da ich eh zum Eloxierer muss wollte ich den äußeren Ring der Lock-On Griffe
noch purple machen und den Lockout Knopf ebenfalls. Oder sowas verrücktes wie eine Lenker und purple?


----------



## kephren23 (10. Februar 2014)

Schwarze Gabel! weiße Gabel wirken nicht toll an RAW-Bikes.

Wenn de irgendwann eh auf ne Vario gehst, vermutlich in schwarz, solltest du den Vorbau auch schwarz machen, im extrem fall vielleicht in purple, als Gegenstück zur Pinionbox.
Lenker Raw kommt gut! Silberne Speichen sind auch geil.

Wenn de eloxen lässt kannste die Knöppe und Griffschellen gleich mit machen 
Wenn de langeweile hast noch violette Schrauben.


----------



## reflux (10. Februar 2014)

Mit der Vario wird es vor 2014 nichts...Da wird es erstmal bei der Thomson bleiben.
Aber die Vario wird natürlich schwarz bzw. gibt es ja nur in schwarz (zu kaufen)

So lange würd ich auf nen silbernen Vorbau setzen und wenn ne Vario da ist wird der 
einfach gegen den Vorbau/Lenker vom AC getauscht(das hat nen schwarzen Vobau und Lenker und raw)
Griffschellen werden purple aber nur die äußeren, da das sonst mit der Gripshift nicht passt (optisch).
Ich würd ja sagen, dass purple Lenker mit der Bremse zu viel wird.

Hier gefällt mir das Bild mit der weißen Gabel eigentlich ganz gut






Welche Schrauben und Knöppe bezüglich eloxieren meinst du?
So viele gibt es ja auch Grund des fehlenden Antriebs gar nichts mehr


----------



## gruftidrop (10. Februar 2014)

Guck mal in mein Fotoalbum.
Da gibt es ein Helius AM mit einigen Purple - Teilen dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reflux (10. Februar 2014)

verlesen - sorry - alles super


----------



## kephren23 (10. Februar 2014)

reflux schrieb:


> Mit der Vario wird es vor 2014 nichts...Da wird es erstmal bei der Thomson bleiben.
> Aber die Vario wird natürlich schwarz bzw. gibt es ja nur in schwarz (zu kaufen)
> 
> So lange würd ich auf nen silbernen Vorbau setzen und wenn ne Vario da ist wird der
> ...



Naja 2014 haben wa ja schon! Würde trotzdem von einem silbernen Vorbau abraten, entweder schwarz oder violett.

Ich finde die weiße Gabel irgendwie fehl am Platz, sie findet sich einfdach nirgends wieder am Bike.

Also ich würde es so machen:
Lenker silber
Vorbau violett
Griffe schwarz, violette Schelle
Steuersatz violett
Sattelklemme violett
Stütze silber
Gabel schwarz mit violetten knöppen

Finde übrigens den LRS vom @Ritzie sehr interresant


----------



## reflux (10. Februar 2014)

Also mit der schwarzen Gabel hast du mich überzeugt...ich warte einfach erstmal auf Gabel und Rahmen und dann stecke ich soweit zusammen.
Allerdings glaube ich ohne purple Vorbau...mit dem fetten Steuersatz von Reset, der ja oben und unten purple rausguckt (und ggf. noch 1/2 Spacer) wird das vorne too much.


----------



## kephren23 (10. Februar 2014)

Stimmt, das hatte ich nicht bedacht das der Steuersatz bei dir raus schaut, also dann eben schwarzer Vorbau


----------



## der-gute (10. Februar 2014)

reflux schrieb:


> Also mit der schwarzen Gabel hast du mich überzeugt...ich warte einfach erstmal auf Gabel und Rahmen und dann stecke ich soweit zusammen.
> Allerdings glaube ich ohne purple Vorbau...mit dem fetten Steuersatz von Reset, der ja oben und unten purple rausguckt (und ggf. noch 1/2 Spacer) wird das vorne too much.



warum schaut der unten raus?
is doch ZS56/40, oder?

Du hast bitte nicht diesen EC56/40 genommen…der macht den Übergang Gabel-Steuerrohr total unschön!


----------



## kephren23 (10. Februar 2014)

*ZS 44*_(28,6)_/*56*_(40)_ meinste 
Denke er hat nen Flatstack K/8.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (10. Februar 2014)

ich meine schon das, was ich schrub...

den normalen ZS56/40 sieht man unten nämlich nicht und der is unten auch nicht lila.
 der Flatstack 8 is irgendwie komisch, das is im engeren Sinne kein ZS.
Den meine ich mit EC56/40


----------



## kephren23 (10. Februar 2014)

der-gute schrieb:


> ich meine schon das, was ich schrub...
> 
> den normalen ZS56/40 sieht man unten nämlich nicht und der is unten auch nicht lila.
> der Flatstack 8 is irgendwie komisch, das is im engeren Sinne kein ZS.
> Den meine ich mit EC56/40



Achso du meintest das nur auf die untere Schale bezogen, sorry, falsch gedeutet!

Ne der 8er ist ein ZS denn das Lager liegt im Steuerrohr und nicht in der Kappe. Er hat lediglich einen etwas höheren aufbau.
Lila wird der unten aber auch nicht sein, nur schwarz!


----------



## reflux (10. Februar 2014)

Diser Steuersatz und ich finde, dass der Übergang damit harmonischer wirkt

dazu kommt, dass ich im verhältniss recht lange beine habe und das die einzige möglichkeit ist, wie ich mir noch unschönere spacertürme sparen kann


----------



## der-gute (10. Februar 2014)

finde den echten ZS schöner


----------



## kephren23 (10. Februar 2014)

Ich finde das unten jetzt nicht so schlimm, das ist ja nicht viel!


----------



## reflux (11. Februar 2014)

Und es wäre nochmal Farbe


----------



## der-gute (11. Februar 2014)

du meinst schwarz?

in diesem Bild is er nämlich nur in schwarz aufgelistet...


----------



## reflux (11. Februar 2014)

Der ganze Steuersatz geht zum eloxieren - den oberen Teil gibt es auch nur in schwarz
Abgesehen vom Top cap


----------



## kephren23 (11. Februar 2014)

Finde ich übrigens sehr schade, das es die ZS nicht in farbig gibt, denn das ist ja schon mittlerweile das meist verwendete Maß.


----------



## reflux (11. Februar 2014)

Das Problem wird sein, dass reset im Verhältnis nicht so viele Steuersätze wie Hope oder whatever raushaut - wenn dann purple 5x im Jahr verkauft wird lohnt sich das für so einen kleinen Betrieb leider nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (11. Februar 2014)

Hope kann man mal außen vor lassen, denn die eloxieren selber!
Aber reset bietet ja auch Innenlager und Pedale in allen farben an, also schon schade.


----------



## reflux (11. Februar 2014)

Ja,schade def - aber zu verkraften , da ja eh was zum eloxieren muss - hätte aber auch lieber nen fertigen Steuersatz


----------



## der-gute (11. Februar 2014)

Hope macht aber auch nur den EC Steuersatz in farbig


----------



## kephren23 (11. Februar 2014)

Stimmt auch wieder .
Jetzt aber gut hier!


----------



## pfalz (11. Februar 2014)




----------



## wildbiker (11. Februar 2014)

Is das noch nen twäntisix?


----------



## pfalz (11. Februar 2014)

...voll old skool


----------



## AM_Heizer (11. Februar 2014)

Ich glaub das hab ich schonmal irgendwo gesehen ..... ;-)
Schöne Farbe !


----------



## kephren23 (12. Februar 2014)

uhhh, woaaa, geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Nicolai (12. Februar 2014)

Argon AM 27,5" 2014



































Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## mjut (12. Februar 2014)

reflux schrieb:


> Hier gefällt mir das Bild mit der weißen Gabel eigentlich ganz gut


Höhöhö, das Bild kenn ich doch irgendwoher?


----------



## Ferkelmann (13. Februar 2014)

Sieht schick aus, schöne Farbkombi.
Was mir aber absolut nicht einleuchtet ist, warum an manche Rahmen scheinbar immer die alten Gussets "aufgebraucht" werden.
Will nicht unbedingt behaupten, daß die neuen schöner sind. Aber das Argon FR/AM hängt immer hinterher. Ist irgendwie inkonsequent..

Hier mal mein Gerät, ex Simbl´s Karre


----------



## gruftidrop (13. Februar 2014)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Sieht schick aus, schöne Farbkombi.
> Was mir aber absolut nicht einleuchtet ist, warum an manche Rahmen scheinbar immer die alten Gussets "aufgebraucht" werden.
> Will nicht unbedingt behaupten, daß die neuen schöner sind. Aber das Argon FR/AM hängt immer hinterher. Ist irgendwie inkonsequent..
> 
> Hier mal mein Gerät, ex Simbl´s Karre



Mir gefallen die Steuerrohr - Gussets vom Argon AM besser als jene vom Ion 16.
Das einfache, klare Design passt n. m. M. einfach besser zum Rahmen.


----------



## frfreshman (13. Februar 2014)

sehe ich auch so!


----------



## Ferkelmann (13. Februar 2014)

Hab ja auch nicht gesagt, daß mir die neuen besser gefallen ...
Ich meinte nur, daß es grundsätzlich keinen Sinn macht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (13. Februar 2014)

Die Reverb hätt ich doch behalten sollen. Wenn man sowas mal gehabt hat geht einen die Verstellerei doch uffn Sack


----------



## AM_Heizer (13. Februar 2014)

Helft mir mal auf die Sprünge wegen dem gusset am steuerrohr . Welche Ausführungen gibt es da ? Kenne nur dieses wie es auch beim Helius AM dran war.

Das rote Argon, das letztens im zeig her ....Thread gepostet wurde hat ja gar keins, müsste also ein TB mit S Rahmen sein.


----------



## trailterror (13. Februar 2014)

Das vom Helius AM ist noch mal anders, da länger gezogen....
Die grösse des rahmens hat mM nach keinen einfluss aufs steuerrohrgusset sondern aufs sitzrohrgusset


----------



## gruftidrop (13. Februar 2014)

AM_Heizer schrieb:


> Helft mir mal auf die Sprünge wegen dem gusset am steuerrohr . Welche Ausführungen gibt es da ? Kenne nur dieses wie es auch beim Helius AM dran war.
> 
> Das rote Argon, das letztens im zeig her ....Thread gepostet wurde hat ja gar keins, müsste also ein TB mit S Rahmen sein.



Die Form des Steuerrohrgussets ist beim Helius AM und beim Argon AM (wie auch beim Ion 18) gleich.
Guck Dir mal zum Vergleich den Bereich bei einem Ion 16 an, dann siehst Du was wir meinen.


----------



## Ferkelmann (13. Februar 2014)

Und bis vorletztes Jahr, als die Heliuse das aktuelle Argon Gusset hatten, hatte das Argon das hier


----------



## AM_Heizer (13. Februar 2014)

Eben ! ^
Was ich meinte war, dass alte und neue Varianten angesprochen wurden . Ich kenn eigentlich nur diese ( das große Blech mit den fetten Raupen )


----------



## dr.juggles (13. Februar 2014)

wenn jemand seinen 26"er argon am abgeben möchte um sich ein fancy 27,5" argon zu holen....ich würde das alte gerät gerne kaufen!


----------



## Dutshlander (13. Februar 2014)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> wenn jemand seinen 26"er argon am abgeben möchte um sich ein fancy 27,5" argon zu holen....ich würde das alte gerät gerne kaufen!


eh dr. gib mich mal dein kva via pn.


----------



## dr.juggles (13. Februar 2014)

will aber das aktuellste 26" argon am! nicht die alte fr bude! brauche auch größe Large.

wie würde sich eigentlich der 27,5" rahmen mit 26" laufrädern fahren? kenn mich mit sowas nullstens aus. mag den taylormade aufpreis nicht zahlen und 27,5" kommt nicht in frage. bin ein 27,5" bike probe gefahren, taugt mir persönlich nicht.


----------



## trailterror (13. Februar 2014)

Cheerz doc,

Ich würd mal sagen, dass das tretlager tiefer kommt und du mit unnötig längeren kettenstreben rumfährst. Die 27,5er gabeln bauen höher, also bräuchtest du wohl eine gabel mit mehr fw in der 26' variante (um die gleiche ebl zu erreichen) damit die front gleich bleibt und der lw nicht steiler wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (14. Februar 2014)

Denke auch, Tretlager kommt etwas tiefer, vor allem siehts aber hinten beknackt aus. Bei meinem wirkt das schon, als ob da knapp 27,5 reinpassen würden.


----------



## frfreshman (14. Februar 2014)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Denke auch, Tretlager kommt etwas tiefer, vor allem siehts aber hinten beknackt aus. Bei meinem wirkt das schon, als ob da knapp 27,5 reinpassen würden.



Bei meinem bin ich mir sicher dass da 27,5 reinpasst.
Meine Gabel ist auch 27,5 kompatibel und das Tretlager ist ja auch eher tief - also wenn man so will komplett zukunftssicher, wenn man in 10 Jahren wirklich keine 26" Teile mehr bekommen sollte


----------



## Ferkelmann (14. Februar 2014)

Hast einen regulären 26" 2013er?


----------



## frfreshman (14. Februar 2014)

Davon gehe ich aus. Habe ihn seit Juli. Werde aber bei Gelegenheit mal Techsheets studieren und vermessen.


----------



## frfreshman (14. Februar 2014)

Also minimale Kettenstrebenlänge passt bei mir klar zum 26" Modell! Und ich denke selbst in dieser Einstellung würde ein 27,5er LR locker passen.


----------



## DieterB (15. Februar 2014)

Ich suche auch immer noch ein Argon AM Rahmen in L und in 26".
Zahle mehr als Dr. Juggles


----------



## frfreshman (15. Februar 2014)

wieviel?


----------



## mac-recycling (15. Februar 2014)

Würde mich auch interessieren, ich hab sowas 


Gesendet von mir


----------



## Kurtchen (15. Februar 2014)

Wer ein 26Zoll hat gibt das nie wieder her  hat uebrigens schon jemand hinten versucht einen 2,4er Ardent reinzubauen? Brauche hi was neues und wuerde gerne den Ardent verbauen wenn er passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (15. Februar 2014)

Wenn 2,3er Conti Baron passt, passt 2,4er Ardent dicke.


----------



## neikless (15. Februar 2014)

also ich habe den 2.3 baron schmaler bzw
 auf keinen fall breiter als den 2.4 ardent in erinnerung !


----------



## provester (20. Februar 2014)

Familienzuwachs...
Argon AM - bedrohte Spezies (26")




Und weil es ja letztens Diskussionen über die "RAW-Qualität" gab - hier out of the Box:


----------



## Dutshlander (20. Februar 2014)

Na geht doch, ohne wenn und aber.


----------



## wildbiker (20. Februar 2014)

Eh das is ja meiner... ... ... wohl einer der letzten Exemplare...


----------



## dr.juggles (20. Februar 2014)

glückwunsch!
ein traum in 26"
wieso schau ich nicht öfters in die stocklist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kurtchen (21. Februar 2014)

Sehr schoenes Teilchen -!!

Gut das ich schon eins in der Garage stehen habe 

Viel Spass beim Aufbau!


----------



## neikless (21. Februar 2014)

wieso haben alle angst vor 650B ?
baut ihr alle SS oder carbon drive auf ?
mit kettenschaltung machen doch die ausfallenden keinen sinn ?!?


----------



## kephren23 (21. Februar 2014)

Die Ausfallenden sind doch Standard.

Was der Bauer nicht kennt, isst er nicht.


----------



## neikless (21. Februar 2014)

ausfallenden kann man doch wählen habe fixed 142x12 find ich schöner
einfach ohne unnötiges gedöns da ich weder ss noch riemen fahren will.


----------



## acid-driver (21. Februar 2014)

Diese Möglichkeit gibts aber noch nicht sooo lange


----------



## trailterror (21. Februar 2014)

@neikless
Keine direkte 650b angst, sondern ein starkes unbehagen bzgl. dem scheinbar konsequentiellen vorhaben der dahinter steht.


----------



## provester (21. Februar 2014)

Aus diesem Grund habe ich händeringend nach einem 26er gesucht - hier passen problemlos auch 27,5 rein und da die Bude so tief baut, versaut es einem die Geo auch nicht substanziell.. 

Umgekehrt wird's schon schwieriger - daher ist für mich der 26er der universellere Rahmen..


----------



## neurofibrill (22. Februar 2014)

ich finde dass mit den ausfallenden ganz nice...
da kannst du selbst zw. laufruhe od. wendig wählen, ganz wie du magst.
die ca. 2,5 cm spielraum merkt man schon ein wenig.
zudem die schon genannten vorteile wie ss, carbogates,...
jeder so wie er will.


----------



## neikless (22. Februar 2014)

das stimmt natürlich auch ...
wie 27.5 LRS/Reifen in den 26"er passen würde ich gern mal im detail/bildern sehen muss schon sehr knapp sein.
Und dann bitte keine 2.0 x king oder sowas ...echte trail/enduro reifen !
Maxxis High-Roller oder ähnliches ... bald kommt ja Speci auch mit Butcher etc in 650B juhuu !!!


----------



## frfreshman (22. Februar 2014)

Kenne leider keinen von dem ich mir dafür mal ein sixfiftybee HR leihen könnte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## provester (22. Februar 2014)

neikless schrieb:


> das stimmt natürlich auch ...
> wie 27.5 LRS/Reifen in den 26"er passen würde ich gern mal im detail/bildern sehen muss schon sehr knapp sein.
> Und dann bitte keine 2.0 x king oder sowas ...echte trail/enduro reifen !
> Maxxis High-Roller oder ähnliches ... bald kommt ja Speci auch mit Butcher etc in 650B juhuu !!!



Werde nächste Woche mal probehalber ein Laufrad reinhängen und mal Fotos machen...


----------



## neikless (22. Februar 2014)

das wäre super, danke !


----------



## Ferkelmann (24. Februar 2014)

Nochmal um sicher zu gehen.
In´s Argon kommt die "normale" Rear Maxle oder die Maxle Lite?


----------



## acid-driver (24. Februar 2014)

Sollte egal sein, hauptsache die Einbaubreite stimmt


----------



## neurofibrill (24. Februar 2014)

die maxle light is ne schnellspannachse von RS. kostet um die 50 öre aufpreis und ist nice to have.
für die normale maxle von N brauchst du nen Inbus/gabelschlüßel.
...imho...


----------



## Team Nicolai (25. Februar 2014)

Eine neue Hardtail Waffe ist am Start!!!










































Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## dr.juggles (25. Februar 2014)

schöner "ofen"!


----------



## neurofibrill (25. Februar 2014)

finde ich auch.
nur der abzug vom varioofenrohr stört. is gar nicht stealth.


----------



## Kurtchen (26. Februar 2014)

Sehr huebsch! Gefaellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EL_BOB (2. März 2014)

Hallo Zusammen. Am Montag kommt mein Rahmen und mir ist aufgefallen das ich keine Sattelklemme hab. Welches Maß muss die haben? Danke schon mal


----------



## Simbl (2. März 2014)

Hallo. 34.9


----------



## EL_BOB (2. März 2014)

Super da hab ich noch eine. Danke


----------



## pfalz (5. März 2014)

Ganz fertig ist es noch nicht, aber es fährt sich gigantisch


----------



## WODAN (6. März 2014)

pfalz schrieb:


> Ganz fertig ist es noch nicht, aber es fährt sich gigantisch


Coole Kiste!


----------



## dr.juggles (7. März 2014)

Klasse in british racing green.
Erinnert mich an wodans kiste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (7. März 2014)

Doppelpost


----------



## WODAN (7. März 2014)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> Klasse in british racing green.
> Erinnert mich an wodans kiste.



Woran das wohl liegt?


----------



## dr.juggles (7. März 2014)

Bernd, du wechselst deine nicolai rahmen schneller, wie andere ihre unterbuxen.
Gibt es schon ersatz?


----------



## WODAN (8. März 2014)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> Bernd, du wechselst deine nicolai rahmen schneller, wie andere ihre unterbuxen.
> Gibt es schon ersatz?



War ehrlich so auch nicht geplant 
KW21 kommt der Ersatz, bis dahin bekommt mein altes Argon FR eine Frischkur (Sitzrohrüberstand/Gussets weg, neue Zugführung, RAW).


----------



## dr.juggles (9. März 2014)

Neues argon am?


----------



## frfreshman (9. März 2014)

Neuer Gates SSP Antrieb - nach mittlerweile 6 Einsatztagen und  250km und 3000+hm - eine Offenbarung, Überraschung, ... einfach Spaß pur!






...nur der Hope Freilauf-Sound nervt plötzlich am jetzt sonst absolut lautlosen bike.


----------



## wildbiker (9. März 2014)

Rohloff!

Geile Kisten hier...


----------



## Ferkelmann (9. März 2014)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Rohloff!



Wo?


----------



## wildbiker (9. März 2014)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Wo?



Ich mein nur, er könnte ja die Hope Nabe gegen ne Rohloff tauschen....

Gesendet von meinem C6833 mit Tapatalk


----------



## frfreshman (9. März 2014)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Ich mein nur, er könnte ja die Hope Nabe gegen ne Rohloff tauschen....
> 
> Gesendet von meinem C6833 mit Tapatalk



Ich bleibe bei SSP simplicity.
Oder wenn nötig wieder 1x10 mit Kette.
Ist ja schnell hin und her gebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Emiln (12. März 2014)

Problem mit Gates Antrieb.
Er ist an einem Pinion Getriebe dran, wenn man einem Berg hinauffährt tritt es sich sehr unrund, das ist sehr anstrengend und nervend da man keinen runden tritt hinbekommen kann.
Habe den Riemen schon lockerer gemacht, fester gemacht, nochmal alles zerlegt, gereinigt, alles überprüft... aber das unrunde bleibt.
Auf gerader Strecke ist diese Problem nicht. Stimmt das was am Riemen nicht ... ?!


----------



## Deleted 23985 (25. März 2014)

mhm frage kostet ja nix.....

hätte mir jemand ein argon in L ???

egal ob rahmen oder alles


----------



## kephren23 (29. März 2014)

Rainer? der war doch dann bestimmt auch schon vom neuen Eloxierer.





Ein Wechsel stand ja schon 2012  im Raum, die Rahmen für die Eurobike 2012 waren ja auch sehr knackig.


----------



## guru39 (29. März 2014)

Da hatten die noch den alten eloxer, manchmal geht/ging aber auch ein Rahmen zu nem anderen eloxer.


----------



## kephren23 (30. März 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> Da hatten die noch den alten eloxer, manchmal geht/ging aber auch ein Rahmen zu nem anderen eloxer.



Na sag ich doch, das war nen Proberahmen!


----------



## Ferkelmann (30. März 2014)

Sehr geil, jetzt auch HT in eloxiert


----------



## turbokeks (30. März 2014)

Hallo,
leider werde ich mein Argon AM verkaufen. Wenn jemand ernsthaftes Interesse hat, würde sich das Bike sehr freuen 
Alles Weitere in meinem Bikemarkt.

MfG
turbokeks


----------



## kephren23 (30. März 2014)

turbokeks schrieb:


> Hallo,
> leider werde ich mein Argon AM verkaufen. Wenn jemand ernsthaftes Interesse hat, würde sich das Bike sehr freuen
> Alles Weitere in meinem Bikemarkt.
> 
> ...


Meine Armut kotzt mich an


----------



## turbokeks (30. März 2014)

Du musstest ja auch unbedingt deiner besseren Hälfte so einen individuellen "extreme love"-Aufbau vor die Nase stellen  

MfG
turbokeks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (30. März 2014)

turbokeks schrieb:


> Du musstest ja auch unbedingt deiner besseren Hälfte so einen individuellen "extreme love"-Aufbau vor die Nase stellen
> 
> MfG
> turbokeks


Das hab ich nich bezahlt , bin doch nich verrückt .


----------



## reflux (2. April 2014)

soooo,
der rahmen ist schon mal fertig und beim bikebauer, jetzt muss er nur noch zu mir und die restlichen teile müssen eintrudeln
weitere bilder folgen =)


----------



## wolfi_1 (6. April 2014)

Noch (m)ein L in 26''  





Mal sehen, wie lange die 35er Syntace Felge am VR durchhält.
Ich hoffe Felix hat gute Arbeit geleistet.





Die Gabel ist seit dem Umbau auf die Racingbros-Dichtungen in Punkto Ansprechverhalten nicht wiederzuerkennen 





Bezüglich Barends:  Bin gegen Style-Polizei geimpft 

Was fehlt noch:  die Vecnum Stütze. Kommt aber bald.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## reflux (6. April 2014)

schade, dass mit den neuen/anderen dichtungen lese ich gerade zum ersten mal, hab mir letzte woche nen satz standart dichtungen gekauft


----------



## wolfi_1 (6. April 2014)

Ich hatte auch erst 2 wochen vorher neue Dichtungen rein die dann wieder rausgeflogen sind. Das Nucli hab ich nach den positiven Erfahrungen auch gleich nachgerüstet.
Lg
Wolfgang

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9295 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dr.juggles (6. April 2014)

sehr schön wolfi!

bin selber noch sehr am hadern mein helius am in rente zu schicken und mir den 26" argon am rahmen hier im karton aufzubauen?
beide aufbauten nebeneinander kann/will ich mir nicht leisten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (9. April 2014)

Hallo...
Möcht mein ARGON AM 26"/L nun auch mal vorstellen.
Dank "turbokeks" bin ich jetzt schneller als erwartet an mein neues Bike gekommen... DANKE 
Was soll ich sagen... hab ja einiges erwartet... aber das es so GEIL ist...





Jetzt kann ich ja beruhigt meine anderen Räder in neue Hände geben.
Einzig die Sack-schweeren Baron, müssen etwas leichteren Reifen weichen.


----------



## Kurtchen (9. April 2014)

Viel Spass damit!


----------



## dr.juggles (9. April 2014)

sehr schön!

vermisst hier jemand von den argon am fahrern sein fully?


----------



## Kurtchen (9. April 2014)

Wer braucht denn ein Fully wenn er ein Argon AM hat 
Ich dachte frueher immer ohne Federweg gehts nicht und wurde durch das AM eines besseren belehrt..


----------



## wildbiker (9. April 2014)

Ich hab beides, Helius CC und Argon AM. Fahr mit dem Argon AM am liebsten.
Hat hier einer den Trailking 2.4 auf seinem AM?? Taugt der was?


----------



## trailterror (9. April 2014)

Doc

Komm nicht schon wieder auf dumme gedanken


----------



## turbokeks (10. April 2014)

OIRAM schrieb:


> ...Dank "turbokeks" bin ich jetzt schneller als erwartet an mein neues Bike gekommen... DANKE Was soll ich sagen... hab ja einiges erwartet... aber das es so GEIL ist......


Freut mich wirklich sehr, dass dir das AM soviel Spaß macht. Schön zu wissen, dass es in guten Händen ist 

Und die Barons, vor allem der 2.5er - hab dich ja vorgewarnt 

MfG
turbokeks


----------



## EL_BOB (18. April 2014)

Wollte dann mal mein Enduro für 2014 vorstellen, da es jetzt komplett ist. Gewicht heute dann bei 12,96kg an der Waage. Das es geil fährt weiß ich ja schon


----------



## Holland (18. April 2014)

EL_BOB schrieb:


> Wollte dann mal mein Enduro für 2014 vorstellen



All black - sehr schön. 
Knibbelst Du die diversen Labels außer dem N noch ab? Würde den Look abrunden.
Keine KeFü?


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## EL_BOB (18. April 2014)

Nö mir gefällt es so eigentlich gut. Wenn die Decals mal mehr eingesteckt haben dann aber ja.

Kefü ist nicht notwendig. Kette hat heute top gehalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (18. April 2014)

chic.
aber verbauen die jetzt keine steuerrohrgussets mehr am argon am?


----------



## EL_BOB (18. April 2014)

Ich glaub seit der Umstellung auf 650b nicht mehr...


----------



## chevioso (19. April 2014)

BOB!
Geniales Teil!
Gefällt sehr gut.

Ist das eine 150mm Pike und ein S-Rahmen mit 27,5 Zoll?
Da passt dann die Pike 150mm wieder, gell? 

Viel Spass!

EDIT: Sollte ein Argon TB sein. Da gibts keine Gussets am Steuerrohr. 
Korrigiere mich, wenn ich falsch liege.


----------



## EL_BOB (19. April 2014)

Ne ne is ein Argon am 650b, Rahmengröße L und die Pike is die 160mm SA


----------



## chevioso (19. April 2014)

Das ist ja interessant.
Dann habe ich was dazu gelernt.
Ist das erste AM ohne Steuerrohrgussets
das ich bisher gesehen habe.

Wie auch immer. Feines Bike!


----------



## LautSprecher (25. April 2014)

Hallo,

in wie weit gibt es denn Erfahrungswerte mit 26" in diesem Rahmen? Wäre natürlich vorerst nur für den Übergang. Würde das Bike aus der Restekiste aufbauen.


----------



## AM_Heizer (25. April 2014)

Laut Buschfunk geht das nicht, da der 26er Reifen kaum am Yoke vorbei kommt.


----------



## neurofibrill (25. April 2014)

umgekehrt könnte es vlt. gehen...
bringt dir aber vmtl. nichts


----------



## reflux (25. April 2014)

soooo,

rahmen ist ja schon länger da, Gabel auch, Laufradsatz ist endlich fertig und kommt in 2 Wochen, Teile vom Eloxierer kommen morgen
und dann gibt es Mitte Mai die ersten Bilder vom Argon AM Pinion Purple Edition


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holland (25. April 2014)

reflux schrieb:


> soooo,
> 
> rahmen ist ja schon länger da, Gabel auch, Laufradsatz ist endlich fertig und kommt in 2 Wochen, Teile vom Eloxierer kommen morgen
> und dann gibt es Mitte Mai die ersten Bilder vom Argon AM Pinion Purple Edition



Willst Du Kephren vom Thron stoßen? 

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## kephren23 (29. April 2014)

Was was? So nich!

*kopfkratz, grübel
zettel stift
*kritzel, schreib,
Neues projekt ausgearbeitet


----------



## gruftidrop (29. April 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Was was? So nich!
> 
> *kopfkratz, grübel
> zettel stift
> ...



Hallo nach Berlin,
wenn Du Anregungen für das Farbkonzept suchst, kannst Du
mal in meine Galerie gucken.
(Mittlerweile sind die meisten Aufkleber entfernt - ist jetzt noch
ein wenig schwärzer)


----------



## kephren23 (30. April 2014)

Danke 
Aber habe schon ne menge ideen, jede menge Projekte aufm zettel.
Mal sehen welches es dann wird, ehh aber erst im nächsten jahr!


----------



## Holland (30. April 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Danke
> Aber habe schon ne menge ideen, jede menge Projekte aufm zettel.
> Mal sehen welches es dann wird, ehh aber erst im nächsten jahr!



Schlimm ist das. Ganz schlimm. Ich schwatz' vor lauter Projektideen inzwischen schon Freunden ständig auf, dass die mal was Neues und Individuelles brauchen. Bislang erfolglos... 

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## gruftidrop (1. Mai 2014)

Es wird immer schwärzer !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (1. Mai 2014)

Subba


----------



## Kurtchen (1. Mai 2014)

Schön Schwarz


----------



## chevioso (1. Mai 2014)

Endz gut!


----------



## kephren23 (1. Mai 2014)

Viel besser!


----------



## OIRAM (4. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen.
So, nun hat mein AM rund n halbes Kilo an rotierender Masse verloren...


----------



## Dutshlander (4. Mai 2014)

OIRAM schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> So, nun hat mein AM rund n halbes Kilo an rotierender Masse verloren...


und wiegt jetzt


----------



## OIRAM (5. Mai 2014)

Die digitale Waage ist noch auf reisen.
Analog gemessen sind es 13,3 kg bei Rahmengröße L


----------



## chevioso (5. Mai 2014)

Oh 13,3kg klingt doch super.
Schönes Bike!

Wie groß bist Du?


----------



## OIRAM (6. Mai 2014)

Bin 185 cm, SL 88 cm
Vorbaulänge bei Rahmengröße L beträgt 45 mm
Mir passt das Rad nahezu optimal...


----------



## chevioso (6. Mai 2014)

schön zu hören, dass es passt!
Ich denke ja bei 1,83 cm, SL 87 cm noch über M nach.
Fahre bald mal Probe.

Viel Spass noch =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (8. Mai 2014)

Eher tourig, schnelle flowige Tails? L
Technisch, kurz und knackig? M


----------



## WODAN (8. Mai 2014)

Moin,
hat Jemand Detailaufnahmen von den festen Ausfallenden, besonders Diskaufnahme, beim Argon AM?
Mitte Juli kommt mein erstes 650b Argon AM ;-)


----------



## neikless (8. Mai 2014)

leider kein Bild mehr davon aber ist genial !


----------



## chevioso (8. Mai 2014)

Auf Nicolais Facebook-Präsenz gibts Bilder von den fixierten Ausfallenden.


----------



## kephren23 (8. Mai 2014)

So schön


----------



## WODAN (8. Mai 2014)

Top!


----------



## Kurtchen (8. Mai 2014)

Sehr schoen


----------



## neikless (8. Mai 2014)

ja vertsehe nicht warum so viele die verschiebaren ausfallenden wählen,
wenn man die wahl hat ... es sei den man will single speed oder Riemen natürlich,
aber mit schaltwerk find ich die fixed-dop-outs nicer !


----------



## Zaskar01 (9. Mai 2014)

Flexibilität.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (9. Mai 2014)

Wo steht denn, dass so viele das wählen?
Soweit ich weiß, gibts die fixen Ausfallenden einfach noch garnicht so lange.


----------



## chevioso (9. Mai 2014)

Die Bilder wurden November 2013 veröffentlicht.
(mit dem Hinweis, dass diese nun in Produktion gehen)
Mit einer Wartezeit von ca. 3 Monaten,
sollten also demnach scho n paar bikes mit fixem Ausfallende zu sehen sein.
Kann natürlich gut sein, dass die jenigen Besitzer ihre Bikes nur nicht zeigen =)


----------



## acid-driver (9. Mai 2014)

Ein halbes Jahr ist für mich "nicht so lange"  Wenn man mal auf einen Rahmen gewartet hat, weiß man wieso


----------



## WODAN (9. Mai 2014)

In 2 Monaten gibt es Bilder von einem fixen Ausfallenden in bronze Elox


----------



## Physio (10. Mai 2014)

WODAN schrieb:


> Moin,
> hat Jemand Detailaufnahmen von den festen Ausfallenden, besonders Diskaufnahme, beim Argon AM?
> Mitte Juli kommt mein erstes 650b Argon AM ;-)



Jo, sowas hab ich...


----------



## WODAN (10. Mai 2014)

Physio schrieb:


> Jo, sowas hab ich...



Danke! Bekomme zwar die Bilder hier nicht im thread angezeigt, aber in Deinem Fotoalbum sind sie ja 
Schade das es kein PM180 Aufnahme ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Physio (10. Mai 2014)

WODAN schrieb:


> Danke! Bekomme zwar die Bilder hier nicht im thread angezeigt, aber in Deinem Fotoalbum sind sie ja
> Schade das es kein PM180 Aufnahme ist.



Habs hingekriegt
Is PM160...


----------



## chevioso (10. Mai 2014)

sieht so satt aus! 
Aber wenn man die Detailbilder sieht bekommt man Lust auf das restliche Bike..


----------



## Physio (11. Mai 2014)

chevioso schrieb:


> sieht so satt aus!
> Aber wenn man die Detailbilder sieht bekommt man Lust auf das restliche Bike..



Ich werd demnächst mal (bessere) Fotos machen, wenns Baik wirklich kompletti ist.
Ich warte aktuell noch auf das hintere 27,5"-LR. Das hängt seit 6 Wochen bei Sören in der Warteschleife... Felge (Ryde Trace Trail Enduro 27,5") nicht lieferbar...
Auf jeden Fall klasse Baik! Auch wenn ich seit Wochen mit 27,5"-VR und 26"-HR unterwegs bin, fährts sich grandios...
Macht einfach Bock!


----------



## der-gute (11. Mai 2014)

aber mal ehrlich…wer fährt an so nem Bike eine 7" Scheibe hinten?
was hat sich Kalle nur dabei gedacht…?


----------



## chevioso (11. Mai 2014)

ich hätte eine 180er Scheibe in einem Hardtail jetzt gefühlt als normal empfunden.
Warum siehst Du das als unpassend?
Bremskraft? Heiß laufen? Optik?


----------



## der-gute (11. Mai 2014)

ups, ich meinte 6" und eigentlich meinte ich die PM6" Aufnahme!

das die allermeisten 180mm oder gar 2013 mm hinten fahren, is klar.


----------



## kephren23 (11. Mai 2014)

vielleicht brauchen aber nicht alle ne 180er hinten.
bei kleineren Personen kann die durchaus ausreichend sein bei nem Hardtail.


----------



## acid-driver (11. Mai 2014)

Ich find meine PM180 Aufnahme genau richtig 

Ich finde, bei den Gabeln könnten auch mehr Hersteller auf größere Scheibenstandards setzen, statt auf kleinere Achsen


----------



## chevioso (11. Mai 2014)

Physio schrieb:


> ... fährts sich grandios...
> Macht einfach Bock!



Physio so wies aussieht auch.
Freu mich schon auf die Bilder vom Gesamtbike @Physio


----------



## dr.juggles (11. Mai 2014)

finde die fixen dropouts auch schöner!

leider gabs dei erst bei den 27,5"ern ... hätte auch gern das fixe am 26"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (16. Mai 2014)

So, mal wieder meins...


----------



## chevioso (16. Mai 2014)

Klasse!! macht Lust


----------



## wildbiker (16. Mai 2014)

Genau.. Drum letztes WE die Trails im Bikepark Rabenberg mitm Argon gerockt...Fully war auch mit, war mir aber damit zu langweilig... http://www.trailcenter-rabenberg.de/de/










Gesendet von meinem C6833 mit Tapatalk


----------



## reflux (18. Mai 2014)

Pedale silber,schwarz oder Lila ?


----------



## wildbiker (18. Mai 2014)

Lila... hab rote Teile am Argon und auch rote Pedale (siehe oben). Passt..

Die Auron gibts auch für 26 Zoll?


----------



## reflux (18. Mai 2014)

ne, nur 650b


----------



## wildbiker (18. Mai 2014)

Ahso... ok. Hab die fürs neue Helius AC Pinion in der engeren Wahl.


----------



## chevioso (18. Mai 2014)

schwer, da geschmackssache.
aber du fragst ich antworte:
wenn ich richtig sehe, dann ist das pinion gehäuse purple
und das würde mir reichen. sonst doppelt gemoppelt für mich

EDIT: Achja! Schönes Argon Pinion!!! Glückwunsch viel Spass damit!


----------



## Physio (24. Mai 2014)

chevioso schrieb:


> Physio so wies aussieht auch.
> Freu mich schon auf die Bilder vom Gesamtbike @Physio



Mehr Bilder und die Partliste im Album...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chevioso (24. Mai 2014)

Sehr schön! thx für die Pics.

Interessante, leichte Felgen die ryde trace enduro.

warum fährst du nicht 11-fach?

fährst du tubeless?

12 kg ist n super Gewicht.
Bei dem Lenker, der 160 er Gabel, steahlt schon fast schwer nachvollziehbar.

Ich sehe, dass Du auch keine Steuerrohrgussets mehr hast.
Wolltest Du keine oder wurde das für dich entschieden?

Habe vor kurzem mit einem der Nicolai Jünger palabert
und nach den teilweise nicht vorhandenen "seitlichen" Steuerrohrgussets gefragt.
Es gibt das Argon AM atm mit oder ohne. Je nach Wunsch.


----------



## Physio (25. Mai 2014)

chevioso schrieb:


> Sehr schön! thx für die Pics.
> 
> Interessante, leichte Felgen die ryde trace enduro.
> 
> ...



Warum nicht 11-fach...
Hab ich natürlich auch drüber nachgedacht. Aber mir reicht die 10fach-Übersetzung 30er mit 11-36 am leichten Hardtail vollkommen aus. Ich komm damit überall hoch, zumindest hier im Teutoburger Wald. Und die Option hinten in die Kassette noch ein 40er oder 42er zu implantieren besteht ja noch...
(Generell meine Meinung zum Thema 1x11/ 1x10/ 2x10:
Muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, unter den Aspekten "eigene körperliche Fitness", "in welchem Gelände fahre ich", usw.
Am Helius AM fahre ich z.B. 2x10 und bin bestens unterwegs damit.)

Ja richtig. Die 2,35-Hans Dämpfs sind tubeless montiert. Auf der doch sehr breiten Enduro-Felge bauen die natürlich ganz schön breit. Vorne in der Pike überhaupt kein Problem, hinten wirds schon knapp. Is nich mehr soviel Platz zwischen Hinterbau und Reifen, geht sich aber grad so aus

Anvisiertes Gewicht waren vorher zwischen 11,5 - 12kg. Nun sinds 12kg geworden. Egal, passt
(Gewicht könnte man natürlich, mit anderem Lenker, leichterer Vorbau, leichterer Sattel etc., noch drücken.)

Gussets...
Natürlich Geschmackssache. Sagen wir es so, ich hab keine extra bestellt


----------



## chevioso (28. Mai 2014)

Fahrt ihr eigentlich mit den AM s auch manchmal in die Berge?

Gibts da nicht bei längeren Abfahrten gut Schmerzen in den Gelenken und im Rücken 
wegen fehlendem Federweg hinten?
Oder nehmt ihr für Bergtouren dann eure Fullys?


----------



## wildbiker (28. Mai 2014)

chevioso schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr eigentlich mit den AM s auch manchmal in die Berge?
> 
> Gibts da nicht bei längeren Abfahrten gut Schmerzen in den Gelenken und im Rücken
> wegen fehlendem Federweg hinten?
> Oder nehmt ihr für Bergtouren dann eure Fullys?



Nö, federe alles mit den Beinen/Armen ab. Hab mich mittlerweile ans Hardtail gewöhnt, schult außerdem Fahrtechnik. Werde mir aber trotzdem ein neues Fully holen.


----------



## OIRAM (29. Mai 2014)

Also ich hab im nachhinein alle anderen Bike´s verkauft.
Außer das Citiyrad und nem 32 Jahre alten Oldtimer, welcher z.Z. restauriert wird, reicht mir mein AM absolut aus.
Schmerzen... tut nur das Herz, wenn die Fahrt vorüber ist.


----------



## chevioso (29. Mai 2014)

hehe! klingt Klasse!! =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## codit (29. Mai 2014)

Naja, ich liebe zwar mein Argon, aber nur für die kürzeren Touren. Wenn ich länger unterwegs bin (3h plus) ist mein Rücken dankbar für den AC Hinterbau. Fahre deswegen das Argon hauptsächlich im Winter, da kommen auf einer Runde in der Regel nur 1000hm zustande. Für lange Tage im Alpenurlaub setze ich voll aufs Fully. Bezüglich Fahrtechnik hat wildbiker schon  recht, die schult ein HT!


----------



## wildbiker (30. Mai 2014)

Hardtail macht mir mehr Spaß wenns technisch wird als nen fully. Brauch aber dennoch ab und an mal Abwechslung, vorallem wg. meines rückens und steig dann mal ne zeit lang aufs fully. 

Gesendet von meinem C6833 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wobbi (3. Juni 2014)

Im technischen Gelände, gibt´s für mich nichts besseres, als mein Argon! Schön triallastig und durch die Geo auch angenehm stabil auf schnellen, flowigen Stücken! Muss nochmal Bilder machen!


----------



## EL_BOB (13. Juni 2014)

Wollte mal wieder mein Argon zeigen und gleich noch paar Bilder in Aktion diese Woche in Saalbach. Hatten leider verplant, dass noch nicht alle Bahnen fahren, aber man kann ja auch Höhenmeter treten 
Leogang Hangman ging sauber durch, Proline etc. in Saalbach auch. Die Maschine ist echt Wahnsinn. Hab den Radstand noch leicht länger gemacht, damit hat es sich wunderbar durch die Anlieger drücken lassen.



















Sorry für die kleine Bilderbombe


----------



## chevioso (13. Juni 2014)

Hast nen Taylor Rahmen?
Oder was meinst Du mit Radstand länger gemacht?

Fettes Bike und fette Bilder


----------



## Kurtchen (13. Juni 2014)

Sehr schön! 

Grüße, Klaus


----------



## EL_BOB (13. Juni 2014)

chevioso schrieb:


> Hast nen Taylor Rahmen?
> Oder was meinst Du mit Radstand länger gemacht?
> 
> Fettes Bike und fette Bilder


Was ist ein Taylor Rahmen? Ich kann die Ausfallenden verschieben, damit ändert sich der Radstand, oder was meinst du jetzt?


----------



## chevioso (13. Juni 2014)

Achso ok. An das verschiebbare Ausfallende hab ich nicht gedacht.
Ein Taylor Rahmen ist ein custom Rahmen.


----------



## guru39 (13. Juni 2014)

EL_BOB schrieb:


> Sorry für die kleine Bilderbombe



Bilderbomben werden hier gerne gesehen


----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (17. August 2014)

Auch mal wieder Hallo,
nachdem es das 2SoulsCycles 41.5 EVO nicht nicht mehr in Größe L gibt, habe ich jetzt auch vor mir ein Argon AM aufzubauen, nämlich als Race-Enduro unter 13 kg, um die 3000 €. Wollte es eigentlich komplett schwarz haben, doch als die neue CR 350 rausgekommen ist, hat sich das auch geändert. Trotzdem wird es bis auf den orange eloxierten Havoc Lenker schwarz. Dazu gibt's nen SUNringlé Charger Pro SL Laufradsatz und eine komplette Shimano XTR Schaltgruppe, bis auf die schöne, schwarze XT Kurbel. Ich warte noch auf Kleinteile, wie die Sattelstütze (Reverb) oder die Reifen, den Rahmen – so war es immer geplant – hole ich mir ganz zum Schluss, bestellt ist er schon und müsste in KW 40 eintreffen. Die Partlist:


 

Fotos von den Teilen die schon (meist aus dem Bikemarkt) angeflogen kamen gibt's hier:  http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/68919

Verbesserungen immer und gerne .
Gruß,
Maxi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holland (17. August 2014)

CanyonMaxiMal schrieb:


> Verbesserungen immer und gerne .



Was mir so auffällt:
Rahmen in L und nur 170er Kurbeln?
Gewicht Maxle mitgerechnet?
Steuersatz vergessen?
Lenker und Vorbau gingen (OK, gegen mehr Geld) noch etwas leichter. 
Warum XTR Schaltwerk und den Rest XT und SLX? Andersrum wären durch Kurbel und Kassette einige Gramm weniger drin.
34er Blatt bei 11-36er Kassette wäre mir zu lang. 30er ist IMHO vielseitiger.

Bin gespannt auf die Fotos hier.


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (17. August 2014)

Also, die Größe L ist ziemlich niedrig und dann doch etwas länger als der M. Das mit den Kurbeln habe ich auch bewusst so gemacht, damit ich bei großen Steinen und Treppen etwas mehr  Bodenfreiheit habe und ja, es bringt was. Das Gewicht war nur ungefähr überschlagen, damit ich weis, wo es hingeht, Lenker und Vorbau waren halt super billig hier im Bikemarkt (80 €, gebraucht, wie neu), den Lenker werde ich aber vielleicht noch gegen die teurere Carbonversion tauschen, wegen dem Gewicht. Ja, mit der Kurbel wären noch ein Paar Gramm weniger drin gewesen, allerdings muss man auch sagen, dass die Kurbel mindestens das Doppelte und die Kassette das Dreifache kostet, zudem ist sie ein Verschleißteil und die schwarze XT ist wirklich schöner wie die XTR — das ist halt Geschmackssache. XTR Schaltwerk und Hebel sind halt die "Highlights", außerdem haltbarer und schaltet sich etwas besser, da die Toleranzen kleiner sind, gerade im Hebel. Weil ich meistens bergauf schieben oder liften werde und hauptsächlich bergab fahre ist es ein 34er Kettenblatt geworden, alles seit Februar geplant.


----------



## Seneca02 (18. August 2014)

CanyonMaxiMal schrieb:


> ... und die Kassette das dreifache kostet, zudem ist sie ein Verschleißteil und die schwarze XT ist wirklich schöner wie die XTR — das ist halt Geschmackssache. XTR Schaltwerk und Hebel sind halt die "Highlights", außerdem haltbarer und schaltet sich etwas besser, da die Toleranzen kleiner sind, gerade im Hebel. Weil ich meistens bergauf schieben oder liften werde und hauptsächlich bergab fahre ist es ein 34er Kettenblatt geworden, alles seit Februar geplant.



Naja die XTR-Schaltung spielt ihre Top-Performance halt nur als Komplettgruppe, sprich mit Ritzel und Kette aus, so wie du es vorhast macht es performacetechnisch wenig Sinn (außer Optik und Gewicht)....


----------



## WODAN (18. August 2014)

12,8 kg...


----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (18. August 2014)

@Seneca02  Wieso, ist an den Ritzeln oder der Kette was anders, z.B., dass die Kassette gefräst ist? Wenn wirklich muss ich mir das nochmal überlegen...


----------



## Brook (19. August 2014)

Hello my friends,
ich habe auch noch mal eine Frage - gekauft habe ich das gute Stück als "26er" und bin in den letzten Wochen damit beschäftigt ein paar unterschiedliche Reifen und vorallem, die korrekte Kettenstrebenlänge (Position der Ausfallenden) auszuprobieren. Wenn Ihr Euch nun meine zwei Beispielbilder anseht ... der Reifen schleift fast an den U-Profilen (könnte mit dem Schlitten der Ausfallenden noch vielleicht 10-13mm nach vorne) - dann wäre meiner Meinung nach immer noch fast ausreichend viel Platz für zumindest einen 650B Laufradsatz. Hat das mal einer von Euch probiert? Ich müsste es nur wissen, das es funktioniert - dann fahr ich eben 27,5" .... sicher auch nicht verkehrt


----------



## Seneca02 (19. August 2014)

XTR ist halt einfach aufeinander optimiert, es funktioniert auch jegliches Mischen der Gruppen, aber für die volle XTR-Performance holst du halt einfach komplett XTR


----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (19. August 2014)

Na gut, also noch XTR Kassette, an der Kette sollte es laut meinem Dealer nicht liegen, die ist egal.


----------



## neurofibrill (19. August 2014)

Brook schrieb:


> Hello my friends,
> ich habe auch noch mal eine Frage - gekauft habe ich das gute Stück als "26er" und bin in den letzten Wochen damit beschäftigt ein paar unterschiedliche Reifen und vorallem, die korrekte Kettenstrebenlänge (Position der Ausfallenden) auszuprobieren. Wenn Ihr Euch nun meine zwei Beispielbilder anseht ... der Reifen schleift fast an den U-Profilen (könnte mit dem Schlitten der Ausfallenden noch vielleicht 10-13mm nach vorne) - dann wäre meiner Meinung nach immer noch fast ausreichend viel Platz für zumindest einen 650B Laufradsatz. Hat das mal einer von Euch probiert? Ich müsste es nur wissen, das es funktioniert - dann fahr ich eben 27,5" .... sicher auch nicht verkehrt
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 314736 Anhang anzeigen 314737


du kannst auch die abstandschraube vom ausfallende komplett weglassen. dann fährst du den kürzesten radstand (also sehr wendig) und das HR sitzt satter im yoke. ich fahr so schon das ganze jahr. paßt super (auch der schwalbe fatal-bert  26x2.35)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neurofibrill (19. August 2014)

achso, ich würde an deiner stelle bei 26" bleiben. die geo bei den 650b-lern is bei den neuen argons schon angepaßt worden...


----------



## Holland (19. August 2014)

Brook schrieb:


> Hello my friends,
> ich habe auch noch mal eine Frage - gekauft habe ich das gute Stück als "26er" und bin in den letzten Wochen damit beschäftigt ein paar unterschiedliche Reifen und vorallem, die korrekte Kettenstrebenlänge (Position der Ausfallenden) auszuprobieren. Wenn Ihr Euch nun meine zwei Beispielbilder anseht ... der Reifen schleift fast an den U-Profilen (könnte mit dem Schlitten der Ausfallenden noch vielleicht 10-13mm nach vorne) - dann wäre meiner Meinung nach immer noch fast ausreichend viel Platz für zumindest einen 650B Laufradsatz. Hat das mal einer von Euch probiert? Ich müsste es nur wissen, das es funktioniert - dann fahr ich eben 27,5" .... sicher auch nicht verkehrt
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 314736 Anhang anzeigen 314737



selbst wenn die reifen passen würden, versaust du dir die geometrie. das tretlager kommt höher, der radstand wird länger. 

gruss
holland.


----------



## acid-driver (20. August 2014)

Warum muss es denn unbedingt 650B sein?


----------



## neurofibrill (20. August 2014)

ich schätze mal es ist einfach das gefühl, dass der HRReifen nicht satt im yoke sitzt, obwohl da noch offensichtlich platz wäre. hatte ich am anfang auch, und wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, hatten hier im thread auch andere bedenken bzgl. der reifenfreiheit. sieht einfach gewöhnungsbedürftig aus. daher vlt. auch der gedanke doch einen 650b rahem erworben zu haben...


----------



## Ferkelmann (29. August 2014)

Brook schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 314736


 
Die Mutter an der Einstellschraube dient übrigens der Sicherung vorm Verstellen. So wie dort montiert hat sie keine Funktion.


----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (31. August 2014)

So, jetzt muss ich nur noch auf den Rahmen warten. Der kommt leider erst im November .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (31. August 2014)

Pedale fehlen


----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (31. August 2014)

Du Schlawiener, nein da nehme ich meine Shimano PD-MX 80 vom alten Bike wieder her. Die sind optimal und halten schön was aus.


----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (31. August 2014)

@Ferkelmann Bist du Papi geworden? Ist mir gerade zufällig beim Foto-Hochladen aufgefallen.


----------



## neurofibrill (31. August 2014)

CanyonMaxiMal schrieb:


> So, jetzt muss ich nur noch auf den Rahmen warten. Der kommt leider erst im November .
> Anhang anzeigen 318273


da hast du ja ein schickes stillleben gezaubert. nettes parts-potpourri.
war gestern mit meinem argon in der pfalz beim biken. kann ganz ordentlich was einstecken das edelgas. mehr als sein pilot


----------



## WODAN (31. August 2014)




----------



## Ferkelmann (4. September 2014)

Ja, 5 Monate jetzt der kleine Racker


----------



## Ferkelmann (6. September 2014)

Hat jemand mal eine Detailaufnahme der ISCG Adapteraufnahme vom AM Rahmen?


----------



## kephren23 (7. September 2014)

auf die schnelle nur das gefunden






eas möchteste denn wissen?


----------



## Ferkelmann (8. September 2014)

Wollte wissen, ob´s es normal ist, daß an zweien der Aufnahmen die die 0,5mm "Sockelchen" fehlen.
Unten ist das Gewinde scheinbar austauschbar, oben nicht. Bei einem der unteren ist  bei mir so ein "Söckelchen" dran, beim anderen anderen fehlts, scheinbar verloren gegangen. Oben ist die Aufnahme total plan, da fehlt der Überstand von 0,5mm völlig. 
Hab gestern in eiliger Urlaubsvorbereitung eine Hammerschmidt mit diversem Spacereinsatz drangebaut. Leider kein Foto gemacht, und abbauen will ich jetzt nicht mehr so schnell


----------



## WODAN (8. September 2014)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Wollte wissen, ob´s es normal ist, daß an zweien der Aufnahmen die die 0,5mm "Sockelchen" fehlen.
> Unten ist das Gewinde scheinbar austauschbar, oben nicht. Bei einem der unteren ist  bei mir so ein "Söckelchen" dran, beim anderen anderen fehlts, scheinbar verloren gegangen. Oben ist die Aufnahme total plan, da fehlt der Überstand von 0,5mm völlig.
> Hab gestern in eiliger Urlaubsvorbereitung eine Hammerschmidt mit diversem Spacereinsatz drangebaut. Leider kein Foto gemacht, und abbauen will ich jetzt nicht mehr so schnell



Eigentlich sollte die ISCG Aufnahme absolut plan sein, da sie nach der Beschichtung plan abgedreht wird. Mußtest Du an jeder Aufnahme unterschiedlich viel Spacer verbauen?

Gewinde ist normal.

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (8. September 2014)

Die ISCG 05 Aufnahme ist ca. um 1mm nach hinten versetzt. ISCG 03 ist plan.


----------



## WODAN (8. September 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> Die ISCG 05 Aufnahme ist ca. um 1mm nach hinten versetzt. ISCG 03 ist plan.



Bei neueren AM's gibt es doch nur noch ISCG05 oder?


----------



## guru39 (8. September 2014)

jup!


----------



## dr.juggles (10. September 2014)

mal ne frage an die argon fahrer.
ist das argon einigermaßen angenehm zu fahren oder bocksteif?

bin grad etwas am schwanken, ob ich mir das argon aufbaue oder doch wieder ein vollgefedertes enduro/all mountain?

mfg


----------



## der-gute (10. September 2014)

es ist ein Alu Hardtail mit eckigem Hinterbau…noch Fragen?


----------



## acid-driver (10. September 2014)

Flexen tut da nichts...
Angenehm zu fahren finde ich aber schon


----------



## wolfi_1 (10. September 2014)

Liegt bergab wie ein Brett und fährt sich ansonsten sehr angenehm.
Lg
Wolfgang


----------



## wildbiker (10. September 2014)

Fährt sich extrem gut...Bin bisher alles damit gefahren...allerdings mit nem Carbon hobel nicht zu vergleichen..


----------



## airri.de (10. September 2014)

12,4kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ichoe (10. September 2014)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Hab gestern in eiliger Urlaubsvorbereitung eine Hammerschmidt mit diversem Spacereinsatz drangebaut. Leider kein Foto gemacht, und abbauen will ich jetzt nicht mehr so schnell



Im Falle des Ion 16 27,5", Ion 15 und Argon AM 27,5" haben wir uns gegen die Hammerschmidt entschieden, um das Heck für gute Wendigkeit kurz halten zu können.
zitat moritz von nicolai...

grüße


----------



## chevioso (11. September 2014)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> mal ne frage an die argon fahrer.
> ist das argon einigermaßen angenehm zu fahren oder bocksteif?
> 
> bin grad etwas am schwanken, ob ich mir das argon aufbaue oder doch wieder ein vollgefedertes enduro/all mountain?
> ...




Das Argon ist bocksteif und unter anderem deshalb gut zu fahren.
Ob es das Richtige für Dich ist, weisst Du sofort nach einer vergleichs-Testfahrt.
Ist Geschmackssache.


Hatte an einem Tag bei meinem Händler vor Ort die
Möglichkeit ION 15 und ARGON TB in gleicher Größe zu fahren.
Berg rauf, Berg runter. Jedes Bike zwei Stunden gefahren.

Danach war mir sehr klar, was ich wollte.


----------



## der-gute (11. September 2014)

Dein Vergleich würde mich interessieren...ich fahr ja ein Helius AC 2013, interessiere mich aber natürlich für das Ion 15.
Mein AC kann man ja fast dem TB gleich setzen...

Gerne mal als PN, wenn du Zeit hast


----------



## frfreshman (29. September 2014)

Habe mich schweren Herzens vom Argon AM getrennt, es war eine schöne Zeit!
Übriggeblieben sind die Gates Carbon Drive Teile, vielleicht hat hier ja jemand Interesse daran.


----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (29. September 2014)

Warum, wenn man fragen darf, verkauftst du das gute Stück?


----------



## frfreshman (29. September 2014)

Umstände die mit dem Bike selbst nichts zu tun haben, das Ding ist mega, kein Zweifel!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (29. September 2014)

Okay Sorry, ich hoffe dass es nichts allzu Schlimmes ist .


----------



## frfreshman (29. September 2014)

jaja, alles ok. Danke!


----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (11. Oktober 2014)

So, ich melde mich auch mal wieder: Nach langem und zähem Warten ist das gute Stück endlich fertig geworden. Geplant seit Februar, vollendet gestern Nacht um halb zwölf .


----------



## Holland (12. Oktober 2014)

CanyonMaxiMal schrieb:


> So, ich melde mich auch mal wieder: Nach langem und zähem Warten ist das gute Stück endlich fertig geworden. Geplant seit Februar, vollendet gestern Nacht um halb zwölf .Anhang anzeigen 327963


sehr schön geworden. einfach schwarz mit wenigen farbtupfern in irange. könnte auch meins sein.
deko der felgen würde ich noch entfernen. die stört das bild etwas. und deine sattelposition ...?


gruss
holland.


----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (12. Oktober 2014)

Servus Holland und schön dass es euch so gefällt,

die Felgendecals weiß ich nicht ob man sie wirklich runter bekommt, wenn ja, dann wird es wahrscheinlich ein rechtes Geschmiere, denn sie sind auflackiert. Die Verarbeitungsqualität der Laufräder ist auf jeden Fall top. Wenn du hier einen Tip hättest wie man sie (die Farbe) vielleicht ablöst, dann her damit.
Zur Sattelposition kann ich nur eins sagen: Das macht die Perspektive von unten. Vorne ist er eher schmal und hinten breit, daher wirkt es auch so als würde der Sessel nur am Steißbein aufliegen . Ich habe ihn exakt waagrecht ausgerichtet...


----------



## EvoOlli (12. Oktober 2014)

Auf meinen Spank Spike war die Beschriftung auch aufgedruckt, habe sie problemlos mit Aceton herunterbekommen....


----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (12. Oktober 2014)

Geht dann Verdünnung auch?


----------



## Dutshlander (12. Oktober 2014)

da gilt aber immer es an eine unauffällige stelle aus zu probieren


----------



## guru39 (20. Oktober 2014)

net mainz 

Argon AM XL.




MT 5.








Prologo.








Hans Dampf.


----------



## neurofibrill (21. Oktober 2014)

kommt richtig gut so in stealth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (20. November 2014)

Net mainz !





Es besteht aber Hoffnung, dass ich mainz demnächst wieder habe sobald der kleine 'Seasick Green' Bomber feddisch ist 

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Ferkelmann (20. November 2014)

Zu lange Beine für ne Stealth?


----------



## wolfi_1 (21. November 2014)

Ich vermute er wartet auf ne Moveloc ... (so wie ich für mainz auch)
Wer will schon Reverb wenn er einmal die Moveloc drin hatte ?

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (21. November 2014)

Wer will denn schon eine Reverb wenn er schon mal eine drinnen hatte?


----------



## wolfi_1 (21. November 2014)

?

... Moveloc ...


----------



## WODAN (21. November 2014)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Net mainz !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schöner Rahmen, aber für was braucht man den Kettenstrebenschutz?


----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (21. November 2014)

Ich hatte halt nur Probleme zwecks der Hydraulik, ausgeschlagenen Nadellagern/führungen und dem Ventil, deshalb habe ich mich bei meinem für eine modifizierte KS Dropzone entschieden.


----------



## wolfi_1 (21. November 2014)

Hmm..., eigentlich nicht da die Kette ja übers Ausfallende gespannt ist.
Man wird sehen ob die Scheffin damit zufrieden ist.

An meinem Argon hab ichs der Faulheit halber drangelassen.  Bilde mir ein dass man damit weniger Spuren vom Kettenöl auf der Strebe sieht.

Muss jetzt erst mal auf Komponentensuche gehen und die Laufräder stricken wenn wieder Geld da ist 

Lg
Wolfgang


----------



## BC-23 (27. November 2014)

ich jetzt auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franky-biking (28. November 2014)

Hammer. Wer hat das poliert? Geilomat.


----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (28. November 2014)

Nicolai, ich habe auch lange überlegt ob ich das Bike so, nur mit orangen Decals, nehme. Eloxal war aber dann doch meine Wahl.


----------



## franky-biking (28. November 2014)

Was nimmt Nicolai da für einen Aufpreis für dieses finish, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## kephren23 (28. November 2014)

CanyonMaxiMal schrieb:


> Nicolai, ich habe auch lange überlegt ob ich das Bike so, nur mit orangen Decals, nehme. Eloxal war aber dann doch meine Wahl.



Verstehe den Satz nicht.

Also Nicolai hat poliert?

Was für nen eloxal?

ist der Rahmen poliert und farblos eloxiert?


----------



## oxmox29 (28. November 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Verstehe den Satz nicht.
> 
> Also Nicolai hat poliert?
> 
> ...


Person 1 hat Nicolai polieren lassen
Person 2 hatte es sich auch überlegt, dann aber einen Rahmen in elox gekauft
So interpretiere ich das
Gruß!


----------



## kephren23 (29. November 2014)

oxmox29 schrieb:


> Person 1 hat Nicolai polieren lassen
> Person 2 hatte es sich auch überlegt, dann aber einen Rahmen in elox gekauft
> So interpretiere ich das
> Gruß!


Ja ergibt Sinn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (29. November 2014)

Ja genau , ich bin da gerade von der Weihnachtsfeier gekommen .

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, dann kostet das Polierte/Raw keinen Aufpreis. Genauso schwarz Eloxal und ein paar Pulvertöne. Welche Farbe die Decals haben, kann man sich immer aussuchen – ohne Mehrkosten.


----------



## guru39 (29. November 2014)

Sorry, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen...... das Nicolai Rahmen poliert....und das auch noch kostenlos!


----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (29. November 2014)

Kann auch sein dass es Raw war? Ist ja auch schon wieder vier fünf Monate her seitdem ich meins bestellt habe .


----------



## der-gute (29. November 2014)

wohl eher


----------



## Dutshlander (29. November 2014)

kurzzeitgedächtnisschwund


----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (29. November 2014)

Ich?


----------



## Dutshlander (29. November 2014)

CanyonMaxiMal schrieb:


> Kann auch sein, dass es Raw war? Ist ja auch schon wieder vier fünf Monate her seitdem ich meins bestellt habe .


wenn du schön nicht mehr weißt was du bestellt hast.


----------



## frfreshman (29. November 2014)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> wenn du schön nicht mehr weißt was du bestellt hast.



Das weiß er wie man oben lesen kann: Eloxal


----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (29. November 2014)

Ich habe es ja schon lange, s.h. http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1718263?page=7&in=set

Damals wie ich es bestellt habe, habe ich überlegt es in Raw zu nehmen. Das schwarze Eloxal fand ich aber doch schöner und pflegeleichter.


----------



## BC-23 (29. November 2014)

...also falls ich gemeint war, hab ich den Rahmen selbst poliert. War ursprünglich RAW. 
LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (29. November 2014)

BC-23 schrieb:


> ...also falls ich gemeint war, hab ich den Rahmen selbst poliert. War ursprünglich RAW.
> LG



Jetzt haben wir Gewissheit


----------



## neurofibrill (29. November 2014)

BC-23 schrieb:


> ...also falls ich gemeint war, hab ich den Rahmen selbst poliert. War ursprünglich RAW.
> LG


etw. zu porno für meinen geschmack, aber irgendwie ganz geil...


----------



## franky-biking (30. November 2014)

Für meinen Geschmack  dezenter "Glanz" in Zeiten von Raw und  Papageilook Overkill.
Und meinen Respekt vor der Arbeit!!! 
Also ich find's super!


----------



## wolfi_1 (14. Dezember 2014)

Farblich geht's allmählich voran ... hier ein kleiner Teaser:





lg
Wolfgang


----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (14. Dezember 2014)

!


----------



## Ferkelmann (14. Dezember 2014)

Schaut vielversprechend aus


----------



## gruftidrop (23. Dezember 2014)

Suchbild  -  Wer erkennt den Unterschied ?


----------



## Seneca02 (23. Dezember 2014)

Unbedingt am AM Felgenaufklebers ab und Reifen schwärzen

Wie hast du eigentlich die Reifen am ION geschwärzt?


----------



## Simbl (23. Dezember 2014)

-anderer Sattel
-Reifenschriftzug entfernt (wie geht das nochmal?)
-Gabeldecals ab
-Felgendecals ab
-Dämpferaufnahme angeschweißt
-Dämpfer montiert
-Gusset angeschweißt
-Odi Kappen durch Hope ersetzt

Frohe Weihnacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MetalWolf (23. Dezember 2014)

und warum hat die Pike noch decals innen???  

edit: runtergschaltet hat er auch...das rad scheint also schwerer zu sein...


----------



## gruftidrop (23. Dezember 2014)

Seneca02 schrieb:


> Unbedingt am AM Felgenaufklebers ab und Reifen schwärzen
> 
> Wie hast du eigentlich die Reifen am ION geschwärzt?


Habe ich mal hier im Forum gelesen: Ich habe die Schrift zunächst mit einem
Edding geschwärzt und dannach mit Nigrin Stoßstangenschwarz abgedeckt.


----------



## gruftidrop (23. Dezember 2014)

Seneca02 schrieb:


> Unbedingt am AM Felgenaufklebers ab und Reifen schwärzen
> 
> Wie hast du eigentlich die Reifen am ION geschwärzt?



Die Laufräder sind jetzt  -  wie der Rest übrigens auch - im Ion 16 verbaut.
Das Argon AM war der Organspender !
Der Argon Rahmen steht jetzt zum Verkauf.


----------



## gruftidrop (23. Dezember 2014)

Simbl schrieb:


> -anderer Sattel
> -Reifenschriftzug entfernt (wie geht das nochmal?)
> -Gabeldecals ab
> -Felgendecals ab
> ...



 Volltreffer !  Wünsche Dir und dem ganzen Clan auch eine geruhsame Weihnacht.

Bin mal gespannt, wann Dich dein Zwerg mit seinem gelben Enduro abledert.


----------



## gruftidrop (23. Dezember 2014)

MetalWolf schrieb:


> und warum hat die Pike noch decals innen???
> 
> edit: runtergschaltet hat er auch...das rad scheint also schwerer zu sein...



  Ja tatsächlich, das Rad ist schwerer. (1,2 kg).
Da kommt jetzt noch ein Gesundheitssattel drauf - dann wird wohl der
ein oder andere Gewichtsnazi kollabieren.

Bezüglich der Decals:  Ist halt Heidelberger Geddo Stail


----------



## WODAN (31. Dezember 2014)

Moin.
Was wiegt ein Argon AM 650b mit Gates, Rohloff Speedhub und normalen Enduro Teilen wie Pike, Reverb? 

Guten Rutsch ☺


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## accutrax (31. Dezember 2014)

gruftidrop schrieb:


> Habe ich mal hier im Forum gelesen: Ich habe die Schrift zunächst mit einem
> Edding geschwärzt und dannach mit Nigrin Stoßstangenschwarz abgedeckt.



das ist ja wie felgenaufkleber übermalen...
besser gehts so...für "starke verschmutzungen"...
http://www.shop3m.com/scotch-brite-heavy-duty-hand-pad-7440-6-in-x-9-in.html
und dann reifenpflege oder für die unerschrockenen  silikonspray...

guten rutsch...

gruss accu


----------



## gruftidrop (31. Dezember 2014)

@ accutrax


----------



## Ollibolli11 (14. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen, hab gestern meinen Argon AM in L abgeholt. Ist gebraucht aber ohne macken. Ich werde weitere Bilder machen wenn alle Bestellungen eingetroffen sind.
Sorry wg. den schlechten Handy Fotos

Ps.: ist das Argon welches Frank Schneider bei der Megavalanche gefahren hat, ich denke das deshalb die Ausfallenden verstärkt wurden.


----------



## dr.juggles (14. Januar 2015)

geiles teil. halte ihn in ehren bei dem vorbesitzer


----------



## Ferkelmann (15. Januar 2015)

Oh ja, quasi ein Sammlerstück.
Viel Spaß damit.

Mach vor allem mal Fotos von den Ausfallenden, würde mich stark interessieren


----------



## Ollibolli11 (15. Januar 2015)

Hallo, 
Hier kann man die Ausfallenden besser erkennen, sagt mal ist die Aufnahme des Iscg Adapters so Standart?


----------



## Dutshlander (15. Januar 2015)

Auf jeden fall ist das schaltauge nicht standart.


----------



## Ollibolli11 (15. Januar 2015)

Kannst du vieleicht ein Bild von eines Std Schaltauge einstellen?

Danke
Oliver


----------



## Dutshlander (15. Januar 2015)

Kucksdu hier, klick

oder hier
  oder hier


----------



## Ollibolli11 (15. Januar 2015)

Dann hab ich wohl eine "totsichere" Variante. Ich kann die Steckachse über eine Schraube klemmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (15. Januar 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Kucksdu hier, klick
> 
> oder hierAnhang anzeigen 350777  oder hier Anhang anzeigen 350782



Ist das nicht Rohloff Standard?
Ich meine, Standard am AM ist Steckachse.


----------



## kephren23 (15. Januar 2015)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Ist das nicht Rohloff Standard?
> Ich meine, Standard am AM ist Steckachse.


Genau.

Aber das von ollibolli ist kein standard.


----------



## WODAN (15. Januar 2015)

Ollibolli11 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 350750 Hallo,
> Hier kann man die Ausfallenden besser erkennen, sagt mal ist die Aufnahme des Iscg Adapters so Standart?



Für die ISCG Aufnahme benötigst Du noch den passenden Adapter, siehe hier:
http://www.nicolai.net/125-1-ISCG+HS+Adapter.html

Diese Lösung war sehr lange Standard bei Nicolai.

Viel Spaß mit dem genialen Bike!


----------



## Ollibolli11 (15. Januar 2015)

Super, vielen Dank für die infos.

Olli


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (15. Januar 2015)

BC-23 schrieb:


> ...also falls ich gemeint war, hab ich den Rahmen selbst poliert. War ursprünglich RAW.
> LG


Guden!
Habe den Post entdeckt und das Rad im Album angeschaut:
WOW! Sauber, cooles Bike!
Wieviele Stunden Arbeit das wohl waren?
Gruß Maik


----------



## nicojump (16. Januar 2015)

.


----------



## guru39 (16. Januar 2015)

Das hat hier nix zu suchen.


----------



## nicojump (16. Januar 2015)

.


----------



## Ollibolli11 (16. Januar 2015)

Wie wäre es mit erst nachdenken, dann braucht man sich im nachhinein nicht über andere beschweren.

Der Friede sei mit dir und allen die die typische deutsche Art verbreiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobone (1. März 2015)

Kann mir jemand die oberrohrlängen vom l und vom Xl nennen, finde due Homepage etwas unübersichtlich.
Gibt es überhaupt xl, habe bei BC nur bis L gesehen


----------



## MarcoFibr (1. März 2015)

leichter geht's nicht... 

http://shop.nicolai.net/index.php/techsheet


----------



## wolfi_1 (8. März 2015)

Allmählich geht's voran mit dem Aufbau des Argon AM Pinion:  wieder mal ein kleiner Teaser




Argon AM Pinion Hinterrad.
XTR-Trail mit 180m Trickstuff Dächle Disc
Pinion Spider mit Hope 34er Narrow-Wide Kettenblatt.
Farbige Spacer von Velo Solo
Kette: Campagnolo C9
Gepäckträger: Tubus Vega

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## der-gute (8. März 2015)

Tubus?
warum dann kein Argon TR?


----------



## wolfi_1 (8. März 2015)

der-gute schrieb:


> Tubus?
> warum dann kein Argon TR?



Weil da dicke Reifen (27.5) drin sein sollen !
Meine Frau wollte kein Trekkingbike .... aber doch mal die Möglichkeit haben ohne Rucksack eine Kleinigkeit mitzunehmen.
Rucksack mögen wir beide nicht.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## der-gute (8. März 2015)

Hatte an meinem Argon FR auch Gewinde für Tubus Träger...nie benutzt 

Edith: is das ne Hope Singlespeed Nabe?
Was fürn Achsstandard kann die denn jetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (8. März 2015)

Ja, ist die Hope Singlespeed Nabe in 142x12.
Steht zwar in keinem Katalog von Hope, mein Händler (Fahrradkiste Nürnberg) konnte das recht flott besorgen.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## wolfi_1 (8. März 2015)

Hier mal der Rest vom heutigen Tag.

Die Geschichte zum Baik:  Nachdem der Rahmen meiner Frau sich nach dem letzen Urlaub mehr oder weniger in seine Einzelteile aufgelöst hatte musste Ersatz her. Ich machte den Fehler und überließ Ihr derweil mein Argon AM, das ich dann so schnell nicht mehr zurück bekam ...

Der Ersatz sollte mehr oder weniger alles können, also gut im Gelände bergauf und Bergab, und im Urlaub dank zusätzlichem 700c Laufradsatz auch mal als Rennradersatz dienen.

Was war das schwierigste: Die Farbenwahl ... man glaubt es kaum wie lange eine Frau sich damit befassen kann ...

Gepäckträger musste leider ran ...
Flaschenhalter kommt noch.

Hier nun das fertige Baik mit den unterschiedlichen Laufradsätzen.

MTB-Laufradsatz:




Mal mit Sattelstütze 'versenkt'




Disc-Seite. Der Spacerturm und die Züge werden noch überarbeitet.




Hier mit den 700c Rädern.




Antrieb hinten. Auf 'Gates' habe ich bewusst verzichtet.
















lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Timmy35 (8. März 2015)

Hallo Wolfgang,

deine Räder sind immer etwas speziell, aber sicher auf euren Einsatzzweck abgestimmt. Warum hast du so viele Sparer unterm Vorbau und diesen dann verkehrt herum montiert? Würde anders sicher besser aussehen. Geht die Gabelkrone unter dem Unterrohr durch? Sieht knapp aus.


----------



## wolfi_1 (8. März 2015)

Das mit den Spacern wird im Laufe des Frühjahrs noch aufgeräumt wenn wir die Sitzposition final abgestimmt gaben. Ich vermute dass wir bei 3-4 Spacern und negativem Vorbau rauskommen werden.
Absägen geht immer - dranstückeln nicht.
Einen negativen Vorbau kann man auch wieder normal montieren und hat dadurch den Lenker 3cm höher (wenn der Rücken schmerzt), ohne dass man den Gabelschaft zu sehr kürzen muss wenn man sportlicher sitzen möchte.

Die Gabelkrone passt unterm Unterrohr mit gut Platz durch.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## LB Jörg (8. März 2015)

Warum haste denn keinen Riemen verbaut? 

G.


----------



## wolfi_1 (8. März 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Warum haste denn keinen Riemen verbaut?
> 
> G.



Trau mich nicht ....
Vielleicht bin ich hier auch etwas altmodisch.
Die Haltbarkeit der Campa C9 kann ich bestens einschätzen.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## LB Jörg (8. März 2015)

Hatte auch bedenken, aber die sind mittlerweile sowas von verflogen 

G.


----------



## wolfi_1 (8. März 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hatte auch bedenken, aber die sind mittlerweile sowas von verflogen
> 
> G.



Beim Effi hätte ich auch weniger bedenken mit Gates.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Dutshlander (8. März 2015)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Beim Effi hätte ich auch weniger bedenken mit Gates.
> 
> lg
> Wolfgang


und wieso


----------



## wolfi_1 (8. März 2015)

Weil das vom Einsatzbereich eher Bikeparklastig ist.
Für richtig 'unterwegs' ist mir die Kette lieber da ich dort die Ersatzteile wirklich überall kriege.
Lg
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (8. März 2015)

War mit dem Effi noch nicht einmal im Bikepark ....außschließlich Touren in Mittel und Großgebirge.

G.


----------



## wolfi_1 (9. März 2015)

Mit unterwegs meinte ich  Ausland ... also Gegenden wo man sich schon mit der Beschaffung guter Ersatzreifen schwer tut.

Lg
Wolfgang


----------



## neurofibrill (9. März 2015)

wird wohl mittlerweile ganz gerne an reiserädern mit rohloff gefahren.
ein ersatzriemen tuts da.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. März 2015)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Mit unterwegs meinte ich  Ausland ... also Gegenden wo man sich schon mit der Beschaffung guter Ersatzreifen schwer tut.
> 
> Lg
> Wolfgang



Kommt doch aber aufs gleiche raus einen Ersatzriemen mit Riemenscheibe oder eine Ersatzkette mit Kettenblatt mitzunehmen.
Der einzige Nachteil diesbezüglich, worüber ich mir auch schon nen Kopf gemacht hab, ist wenn er direkt auf Tour reißt. 
Wobei ein kompletter Ersatzriemen im Camalback ansich kaum schwerer ist wie ein paar Ersatzglieder.

G.


----------



## gfx (15. März 2015)

Danke Wolfgang für die Bilder und inputs. Bei mir steht was ähnliches in Planung, wollte aber für 29+ ebenfalls Platz haben. Dann möchte ich einen speziellen Gepäckträcker konstruiert haben. Beides ging bei Nicolai nicht. Also musste ich eine Alternative suchen. 
Wegen des Gates: wenn es sehr abgelegen ist, könnte man auch Kettenblätter und Kette mitnehmen. Wenn man Zusatzgewicht nicht scheut. 
Viel Spass jedenfalls!
Gruss
G. 
PS: ich staune immer wieder, dass an einem gerade mal gefertigten Bike die Spacertürme bemängelt werden und dass man sich rechtfertigen muss, dass eine Gabel nicht wieder verlängert werden kann


----------



## LB Jörg (15. März 2015)

Ja das mit den Spacertürmen und das Nörgeln oft dazu, das ist wirklich unnütz.
Vielleicht sollte man stylische Spacerturmverdecker, fürs erste Foto fürs Forum, hier im Forum verkaufen. Könnten Absatz finden 

G.


----------



## Timmy35 (15. März 2015)

gfx schrieb:


> PS: ich staune immer wieder, dass an einem gerade mal gefertigten Bike die Spacertürme bemängelt werden und dass man sich rechtfertigen muss, dass eine Gabel nicht wieder verlängert werden kann



Ich wollt nicht über den Spacerturm meckern, ich habe mich nur gewundert, warum Wolfgang den Vorbau falschrum montiert und dann mit Spacern unterfüttert. Das schneller abgeschnitten als drangeschnitten ist, ist mir auch klar.


----------



## BC-23 (15. März 2015)

Neue Kurbel für s Argon...


----------



## Ollibolli11 (28. März 2015)

Hier einmal mein Argon AM, ich hatte ja schon einmal geschrieben das es sich um den Rahmen handelt den Frank Schneider bei der Megavalance 2012 gefahren ist ( daher der extra stabile Aufbau). Jetzt ist der Aufbau fast fertig, nur die Gabel wird noch gegen eine Pike getauscht ( ist bestellt ) und die Laufräder auf tubeless umgerüstet.
Momentanes Gewicht ca. 12,8kg ist eben ein Trainingsgerät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neurofibrill (28. März 2015)




----------



## der-gute (28. März 2015)

Vorbau und Spacer sieht....äh...unschön aus.

ich finds so echt komplett nicht meins.


----------



## neurofibrill (28. März 2015)

was is denn das für ne rahmengröße. schaut irgendwie etw kurz und hoch aus.
meins (L), als vergleich:


----------



## Ollibolli11 (28. März 2015)

Hallo, lt. Nicolai ist es  ein L, ich werde mal die Maße überprüfen. Wegen der Spacer, wenn die Pike drin ist kann oben komplett und unten mindestens 1 Spacer weg. Ich möchte die DT gabel nicht kürzen da sie eh nicht drin bleibt.


----------



## neurofibrill (1. April 2015)

hab mir nach langem hin und her nun doch ne reverb stealth gekauft und heute montiert. hab nach leitungskürzen nicht entlüftet. paar mal rauf und runter im keller hat sich ganz ok angefühlt. habt ihr entlüftet?
was mir kopfzerbrechen bereitet ist dieses gummidings was in das bohrloch in den rahmen rein soll. war damals bei meinem rahmen mit dabei. ist geschlitzt, damit mans auf die leitung bekommt. ich schaffs nicht das teil in das bohrloch tu stopfen. ist einfach viel zu groß. habt ihr einen tipp?
ohne will ich nicht fahren. dreck in den rahmen, leitung scheuert auf.


----------



## OIRAM (1. April 2015)

Laut Anleitung kann man die Leitung der Stealth mehrmals öffnen, ohne Entlüften zu müssen.
Hast Du den Gummistöpsel mal ohne Leitung versucht, in die Bohrung zu fummeln.
Die Leitung kannst ja anschließend durchziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (1. April 2015)

> Die Leitung kannst ja anschließend durchziehen.



Und ein bissl Flutschi auf die Leitung...

@Ollibolli11

Die eine Leitung schaut ein wenig seltsam aus, so halb schräg vom Unterrohr zum Sitzrohr...Mit Pike mit Sicherheit besser, ich denke, durch die Brücke hinten an der Gabel schaut's so gestaucht aus...ansonsten doch gelungen!


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (2. April 2015)

[QUOTE

@Ollibolli11

Die eine Leitung schaut ein wenig seltsam aus, so halb schräg vom Unterrohr zum Sitzrohr...Mit Pike mit Sicherheit besser, ich denke, durch die Brücke hinten an der Gabel schaut's so gestaucht aus...ansonsten doch gelungen![/QUOTE]
Ich glaube, der bogenförmige Zug ist dem Sideswing Umwerfers(stimmt's?) geschuldet...
Und wegen der angesprochenen Proportion:
Das Geländer( lang und flach ) dahinter beeinflusst die Optik( sicher lässt auch der blaue Vorbau die Front so hoch erscheinen ) anders als der Baum( schmal und hoch ) hinter *neurofibrills *Argon. Und Sattel oben gegen Sattel unten...
Gruß Maik


----------



## neurofibrill (3. April 2015)

danke für die tipps.
hat ganz gut funktioniert, auch das entlüften.
die nächste reverb stealth montage wird ein kinderspiel!


----------



## neurofibrill (5. April 2015)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Das Geländer( lang und flach ) dahinter beeinflusst die Optik( sicher lässt auch der blaue Vorbau die Front so hoch erscheinen ) anders als der Baum( schmal und hoch ) hinter *neurofibrills *Argon. Und Sattel oben gegen Sattel unten...
> Gruß Maik


kann ich kontern (altes bild, alte konfiguration)...


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (5. April 2015)

Yeah, du hast Recht: Deiner ist länger.( grins )


----------



## neurofibrill (6. April 2015)




----------



## JohVir (24. April 2015)

Hi, werde mir in den nächsten Wochen auch ein Argon AM aufbauen. Da ich selbst nicht leicht bin, solls stabil sein aber eben trotzdem nicht sackschwer. Wieviel wiegen Eure Bikes denn so? Ich würde gerne zwischen 12 und 13 rauskommen.
Weniger als 12 scheint schwer zu erreichen.

Gruß
Johannes


----------



## Wobbi (24. April 2015)

habe meines auf 11,80Kg, vorne 1-fach und ausreichend stabil aufgebaut, aaaaaber in kindergrösse!


----------



## JohVir (24. April 2015)

Unter 12  sehr cool. Meins wird ein L werden. Ich werde es hier posten sobald ich es zusammen bauen kann. Bis dahin bin ich erstmal neidisch


----------



## Physio (26. April 2015)

JohVir schrieb:


> Hi, werde mir in den nächsten Wochen auch ein Argon AM aufbauen. Da ich selbst nicht leicht bin, solls stabil sein aber eben trotzdem nicht sackschwer. Wieviel wiegen Eure Bikes denn so? Ich würde gerne zwischen 12 und 13 rauskommen.
> Weniger als 12 scheint schwer zu erreichen.
> 
> Gruß
> Johannes




Servus...
Meins liegt bei 12,4 kg in Größe L...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neurofibrill (26. April 2015)

Physio schrieb:


> Servus...
> Meins liegt bei 12,4 kg in Größe L...


hab bei dir im fotoalbum gesehen dass du die 77 designs kefü fährst.
wie ist denn die so? hält die auch ordentlich, obwohl sie nur mit einer schraube an die iscg05 befestigt wird?


----------



## wildbiker (26. April 2015)

meins mit rohloff und gates sowie bfo1, magura Thor, grösse m bei ca. 13,5 kg..

Zur kefü: hat einer die mrp amg? (sieht der 77designz etwas ähnlich)


----------



## Physio (26. April 2015)

neurofibrill schrieb:


> hab bei dir im fotoalbum gesehen dass du die 77 designs kefü fährst.
> wie ist denn die so? hält die auch ordentlich, obwohl sie nur mit einer schraube an die iscg05 befestigt wird?




Bislang alles super, kann nicht klagen! Sehr zufrieden damit
Im Bikepark bin ich allerdings damit noch nicht gewesen...
Fahre sie aktuell am Helius AM (ISCG03) und am Argon AM (ISCG05).


----------



## Physio (26. April 2015)

wildbiker schrieb:


> meins mit rohloff und gates sowie bfo1, magura Thor, grösse m bei ca. 13,5 kg..
> 
> Zur kefü: hat einer die mrp amg? (sieht der 77designz etwas ähnlich)




Jo, die MRP bin ich eine Saison am Argon AM gefahren. Hat sehr gut funktioniert! 
Hab dann auf 77designz KeFü (mit Crashplate) gewechselt. Aus Gewichtsgründen...


----------



## JohVir (27. April 2015)

Moin, ich kann euch als KeFü die BPP an Herz legen. Macht ihren Dienst am DH perfekt. Gibt's als volle KeFü oder nur oben. Und zudem ist sie sauleicht und Fräsporno  passt zum Nicolai 
Hier hatte ich vor einiger Zeit ein paar Bilder in einem anderen Fred gepostet.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zeig-was-du-hast-teil-2.435115/page-357#post-12554521


----------



## Ollibolli11 (1. Mai 2015)

Hab keine schöne Ahead Kappe für mein Argon gefunden, also selbermachen. Heute mal gefräst, gedreht und Graviert.
Ich finde es gelungen, jetzt nur noch eloxieren.


----------



## JohVir (1. Mai 2015)

Sehr geil!!


----------



## Ollibolli11 (1. Mai 2015)

Hab mal die Polierscheibe drangehalten, so bleibts, vielleicht mach ich zur Farbwahl noch welche in eloxiert.


----------



## JohVir (2. Mai 2015)

Bei mir sind jetzt die ersten Teile eingetroffen für meinen Argon AM Aufbau.
Somit wird auch das Kribbeln immer stärker 
Der Rahmen lässt sich allerdings noch Zeit bis Mitte Juni 
Was schon da ist:
- Hope Tech Enduro LRS
- Manitou Mattoc Pro
- Magura MT6
- HT ME03T
- X0 Kurbel mit Abolute Black Blatt
- Ergon SM3 Carbon Sattel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbokeks (2. Mai 2015)

Die rote Mattoc habe ich auch für meinen ION16-Aufbau eingeplant 

MfG
turbokeks


----------



## OIRAM (10. Mai 2015)

@ Ollibolli11
So ne goile Ahead Kappe hätt ich auch gern.
Würdest da noch eine von machen können ? 
(natürlich nicht für umme)


----------



## JohVir (11. Mai 2015)

Schönes Argon!
Bei mir kam die nächste Lieferung an:
1 Syntace Vector Carbon (780)
2 Tune Geiles Teil 4.0 (50)
3 Kind Shock Lev Integra (150)
4 ODI Rogue


----------



## dr.juggles (11. Mai 2015)

mag hier evtl jemand seinen 26" argon am rahmen in L verkaufen?
bereue es mittlerweile doch sehr meinen verkauft zu haben.


----------



## JohVir (11. Mai 2015)

Ich wüsste wo ein 650b in M liegt. Das ist aber wahrscheinlich keinen Versuch wert oder?


----------



## dr.juggles (11. Mai 2015)

nein danke. 650b könnte ich mir ja ein neues kaufen.
trotzdem danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (12. Mai 2015)

Guck dir doch meins mal an und schreib mir ne PM mit deiner Preisvorstellung


----------



## codit (16. Mai 2015)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> mag hier evtl jemand seinen 26" argon am rahmen in L verkaufen?
> bereue es mittlerweile doch sehr meinen verkauft zu haben.


Hi Dr.,

nachdem der 26er AM-Markt leergefegt ist, will ich mir übern kommenden Winter ein AM in L für 26 backen lassen. Gegenwärtige Ziele sind im Vergleich zum 27.5er L:
- Tretlager 20 mm höher 
- Oberrohr/Reach minus 15mm, Sitzwiinkel steiler (73.5 bis 74)
- Kettenstrebe ca. 10mm kürzer bei entsprechend kürzerem Radstand, Reifenfreiheit für TK2.4 (Baron 2.4) in 26 Zoll auf 30mm Innenweite
- Lenkwinkel minimal steiler, ca. 67  (rein soll eine 150er Gabel, Magura TS8 oder Fox34/36), entsprechend kürzerer Radstand.

Könnte mit der Custom-Geo neben der 26er Sache auch meine Phobie gegen lang und flach beruhigen. Wenn Du Dich auch in diese Richtung bewegen willst könnte man ja eventuell
mal diskutieren.

Grüße, codit


----------



## Wobbi (16. Mai 2015)

Bin mit meiner Geo einen ähnlichen Weg vor nem Jahr gegangen. Habe mich damals aber für nen flacheren Lw (64°) entschieden und es bis heute zu keiner Zeit bereut. Warum ein steilerer Lw?


----------



## codit (16. Mai 2015)

Eigentlich ist er ja nicht steiler bei der avisierten Gabeleinbaulänge. Ich bin Tourenfahrer (Höhenmeter teilweise schon arg) und brauche auch Uphill-Lenkagilität.

O.k. nochmal nachgeschaut, meine Vorgabe heisst 1 Grad steiler, eventuell lass ich das auch. Aber kann ich mit nem flachen Winkel auch steile Uphill-Kehren fahren? Bei 67 weiss ich, dass ich es kann.


----------



## Wobbi (16. Mai 2015)

Ich kann mich über die Uphilltauglichkeit nicht beschweren. Wobei meine Prioritäten beim TM klar im technischen Bergab mit triallastiger Fahrweise und dem ein oder anderen Bikeparkbesuch lagen/liegen.

Daher vermute ich einfach, wir beide haben stark voneinander abweichende Vorstellungen was "arg viel" Uphill angeht!^^


----------



## dr.juggles (17. Mai 2015)

hi codit, der mehrpreis für customgeo ist inakzeptabel


----------



## trailterror (17. Mai 2015)

flacher LW hat vorzüge, aber eben nicht nur. Ich finde auch, dass das rad bei langsamen speed schon kippliger wird...


----------



## Holland (17. Mai 2015)

codit schrieb:


> Hi Dr.,
> 
> nachdem der 26er AM-Markt leergefegt ist, will ich mir übern kommenden Winter ein AM in L für 26 backen lassen. Gegenwärtige Ziele sind im Vergleich zum 27.5er L:
> - Tretlager 20 mm höher
> ...




Entspricht das nicht dann eher dem Argon FR? Wenn ja, fände ich den (vollen) custom-zuschlag schon befremdlich...


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Wobbi (17. Mai 2015)

trailterror schrieb:


> flacher LW hat vorzüge, aber eben nicht nur. Ich finde auch, dass das rad bei langsamen speed schon kippliger wird...



Relativiert sich beim Hardtail durch den Gabelsag ja alles etwas. Wenn ich 20% Sag bei 150-160mm Federweg nehme, ist der Lw im Fahrbetrieb automatisch schon mindestens 1-1,5 Grad steiler als im "trockenen".


----------



## codit (17. Mai 2015)

Holland schrieb:


> Entspricht das nicht dann eher dem Argon FR? Wenn ja, fände ich den (vollen) custom-zuschlag schon befremdlich...
> Gruss
> Holland.


Geht schon in die Richtung, aber da N den Custom-Preis aufruft, komme ich nicht daran vorbei. Massrahmen in Stahl würde übrigens auch nicht soviel günstiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## codit (17. Mai 2015)

Wobbi schrieb:


> Relativiert sich beim Hardtail durch den Gabelsag ja alles etwas. Wenn ich 20% Sag bei 150-160mm Federweg nehme, ist der Lw im Fahrbetrieb automatisch schon mindestens 1-1,5 Grad steiler als im "trockenen".


Das ist zu bedenken! Ich sinniere halt über einen etwas steileren Winkel, weil ich eher nicht der Heizer bin (zu alt) und mit dem LW von meinem 2010er AC gerade in Aufwärtskehren sehr glücklich bin.

Übrigens Wobbi, kannst Du mir mal Deine Geo-Zeichnung zu Anschauung zukommen lassen? Gerne auch per PM, bleibt dann vertraulich.


----------



## codit (17. Mai 2015)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> hi codit, der mehrpreis für customgeo ist inakzeptabel


Ich weis, was Du meinst, eiere ja auch deswegen schon ein Jahr rum. Aber mein Olles Argon hat jetzt schon 11 Jahre auf dem Buckel, wird Zeit für ein Neues HT. Bis zum 26er Revival dauert es mir einfach zu lange.


----------



## Seneca02 (17. Mai 2015)

Fahr doch einfach mal ein aktuelles 650b Aron


----------



## codit (17. Mai 2015)

Seneca02 schrieb:


> Fahr doch einfach mal ein aktuelles 650b Aron


Nö, ich bin schon genügend 27.5er (Probe) gefahren. Hab aber keine Lust irgend jemand zu etwas zu bekehren, will im Gegenzug aber auch nicht bekehrt werden. Nach 49 Jahren auf Zweirädern (ohne Stützräder, die waren davor) weiß ich schon was mir taugt.

Dann ist das noch der Perfektionismus, wechsle ich an einem Rad die Laufradgröße so muss Kompatibilität her (auch bei den Untersätzen meiner Liebsten). Von daher bin ich auch eher bei der Einzel-Customlösung, will ja lieber fahren als Bauen.


----------



## JohVir (9. Juni 2015)

Ich melde mich mal wieder zurück 
Rahmen kommt wenn alles klappt nächste Woche. Habe schon mal mit Hilfe von @guru39 die Reifen montiert. Skinwall läuft einfach extrem mMn


----------



## Marlboro (13. Juni 2015)

Skinwall...
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1847400


----------



## bikandy (14. Juni 2015)

Konnte mich beim Bike-Festival auch vom Argon AM überzeugen. Weiss jemand zufällig einen Händler (oder auch gebraucht), der einen Rahmen in L für mich hat?
... sonst müsste ich doch die lange Wartezeit über mich ergehen lassen...


----------



## Simbl (14. Juni 2015)

Wie groß bist du? Brauchst du wirklich L? In der Wurzelpassage liegt ein fast neuer Argon AM 650b Rahmen in schwarz elox (Größe M)


----------



## bikandy (14. Juni 2015)

Stimmt, den hab ich schon gesehen. Bin 182cm und habe mich auf dem L schon sehr wohl gefühlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohVir (15. Juni 2015)

Marlboro schrieb:


> Skinwall...
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1847400



Man jetzt bin ich spitz. Sieht richtig geil aus dein Argon 
Meins wird ja ähnlich, nur rote Gabel 

Wie schwer ist dein Bock denn?


----------



## Marlboro (15. Juni 2015)

Danke!
Gewicht liegt um die 13 Kg.


----------



## JohVir (15. Juni 2015)

Gutes Gewicht für so ein Bike 
Ich träume weiter von 12 denke es werden aber auch 13.


----------



## bikandy (23. Juni 2015)

kurze Frage an die Argon AM Eigentümer: Rahmengröße L hat laut Tech-Sheet ein Sattelstützendurchmesser von 31.6, d.h. wenn ich eine 31.6er Reverb verbaue müsste ein Tune Schraubwürger in 34.9 eigentlich passen, oder?


----------



## der-gute (23. Juni 2015)

Der Aussendurchmesser der Sitzrohre bei Nicolai ist immer 34.9 bzw. 35 mm

Egal ob 30.9 oder 31.6 Innendurchmesser.


----------



## MetalWolf (24. Juni 2015)

tarnmodus aktiv


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (24. Juni 2015)

Coole Lackierung, die bastele ich mir auch !!!


----------



## NicArgon (6. Juli 2015)

Schon seit längerer Zeit in meinem Besitz, macht einfach nur Spaß das Bike
ARGON AM 27,5 Bj 2013
RS PIKE 160mm
DT Swiss XR 1501
Saint 180mm Bremse

Bergab Spaß ohne Ende, bergauf "nur" 12,4 kg, hatte zuvor ein Remedy, hat aber weniger Freude bereitet


----------



## guru39 (14. Juli 2015)

Net mainz


----------



## JohVir (15. Juli 2015)

Guru hat den Rahmen gut gegossen. Ist über Nacht schon bissl gewachsen


----------



## Wobbi (15. Juli 2015)

Nicht böse sein, aber die "Classic"-optik der Reifen beisst sich extrem mit der geilen Farbe der Gabel!^^


----------



## guru39 (15. Juli 2015)

ich finde eher das sich die Farbe der Gabel mit der geilen Classic-Optik der Reifen beisst


----------



## Wobbi (15. Juli 2015)

Oder so!


----------



## guru39 (15. Juli 2015)

JohVir schrieb:


> Guru hat den Rahmen gut gegossen.



is halt doch nurn Puff...mein Schuppen


----------



## JohVir (15. Juli 2015)

Wobbi schrieb:


> Nicht böse sein, aber die "Classic"-optik der Reifen beisst sich extrem mit der geilen Farbe der Gabel!^^



ja? So unterschiedlich sind Geschmäcker. Ich finde es so meegaa geil


----------



## JohVir (15. Juli 2015)

@guru39 du hast die Tüte Gabel-Fett an deinem Lenker vergessen.
Das Fett ist die geheime Zutat beim Guru-World-Cup-Gabel-Tuning 

Jetzt fehlt nur noch der PM Adapter und die Schrauben für die Bremssättel. Hatte nur noch Stahlschrauben da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohVir (16. Juli 2015)

Moin, hab jetzt die ersten Abfahrten mit dem neuen Argon gemacht.
Muss sagen das Bike ist genau so wie ich mir es vorgestellt habe. Sofort gutes und sicheres Gefühl gehabt und kurz darauf schon die Kuh richtig fliegen lassen. Ähnlich wie bei meinem Ion20 hat man das Gefühl alles wird besser und einfacher sobald man noch schneller ist. Sehr sehr ruhig im Lauf und trotzdem schön wendig. Richtig geil, freu mich wie ein Schnitzel. 
‎


----------



## neurofibrill (17. Juli 2015)

schaut richtig geil aus mit den onza und der roten mattoc. skinwall ibex 26x2.4 gibet leider nicht, sonst würde ich die auch fahren.
hier mal meins. bin nach 1.5 jahren (seit 0.5 mit variostütze) noch immer hellauf begeistert.


----------



## JohVir (17. Juli 2015)

Ich hab zum ersten Mal eine 150mm Variostütze. Ein Traum, endlich reicht der Hub aus damit man nicht mehr händisch was machen muss.


----------



## Parolli (22. Juli 2015)

Simbl schrieb:


> Wie groß bist du? Brauchst du wirklich L? In der Wurzelpassage liegt ein fast neuer Argon AM 650b Rahmen in schwarz elox (Größe M)



Jetzt nicht mehr 
Bessere Bilder folgen!


----------



## Seneca02 (22. Juli 2015)

Sehr stark! Deutsch italienische Freundschaft


----------



## JohVir (23. Juli 2015)

chic dein Argon!


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (24. Juli 2015)

@JohVir 
Sehr geil, das Argon!!
Toller Aufbau, gefällt mir super.
Viel Spaß damit!
Grüße
Maik.


----------



## bikandy (27. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

wäre jemand so nett und könnte bei seinem Argon in L mal die Länge der HR-Bremsleitung nachmessen? Evtl. müsste ich bis zum Eintreffen meines Rahmen dann eine neue Leitung bestellen... Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## JohVir (27. Juli 2015)

Ich mess sie dir morgen mal nach. Hab gerade die MT6 weg gemacht und ne MT5 dran.  Da muss ich nix abmontieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikandy (28. Juli 2015)

JohVir schrieb:


> Ich mess sie dir morgen mal nach. Hab gerade die MT6 weg gemacht und ne MT5 dran.  Da muss ich nix abmontieren


Wäre klasse!


----------



## JohVir (3. August 2015)

Moin, viel zu spät..
Ich hab gestern Abend so ca. 136cm gemessen. War im montierten Zustand mit dem Maßband, daher ca..


----------



## bikandy (3. August 2015)

JohVir schrieb:


> Moin, viel zu spät..
> Ich hab gestern Abend so ca. 136cm gemessen. War im montierten Zustand mit dem Maßband, daher ca..


Super, danke!


----------



## Wobbi (7. Oktober 2015)

2 kleine Tourbilder:


----------



## JohVir (7. Oktober 2015)

Geiles Bike und gutes Wetter. Die Kombi kommt dieses Jahr nicht mehr oft.


----------



## tobone (7. Oktober 2015)

Ist das richtig das das am in grösse l und Xl nur noch für 29er Laufräder gebaut wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohVir (8. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe aktuell nur beim Argon TB im Kopf dass es in m-XL 29" ist und S 27,5


----------



## Schwabi (8. Oktober 2015)

@Wobbi wo hast du denn die KS supernatural Stütze in schwarz und mit ohne Lenkerfernbedienung her?


----------



## Wobbi (8. Oktober 2015)

War eine rote 150mm bei der ich die Teile habe eloxieren lassen!


----------



## Tiger 2001 (5. Januar 2016)

Hallo,
was haltet Ihr vom Komplettbike ARGON-AM baseline?
Gibt es Bilder vom baseline, auf der Seite sehe ich nur Bilder vom techline.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (5. Januar 2016)

Schau doch die "baseline" vom Argon - TB an, die ist fast identisch(andere Gabel). Besser ist Helius - AC, identisch!
Gruß Kaffeeklicker


----------



## neurofibrill (15. Juni 2016)

EDIT sagt, hat sich erledigt.


----------



## Nill (15. Juni 2016)

Falls jemand sein Argon Am oder TB Rahmen in L verkaufen will, der kann sich gerne bei mir melden.   dank euch


----------



## WODAN (15. Juni 2016)

Nach kurzer Abwesenheit wieder zurück in meinem Stall...


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (15. Juni 2016)

Wo war's denn gewesen?


----------



## WODAN (15. Juni 2016)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Wo war's denn gewesen?



Fremdgegangen hier im Forum. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neurofibrill (17. Juni 2016)

Nill schrieb:


> Falls jemand sein Argon Am oder TB Rahmen in L verkaufen will, der kann sich gerne bei mir melden.   dank euch



bin ständig am überlegen es nach nun gut 2.5 a betriebszeit zu veräußern. hatte es letzten winter schon im bikemarkt stehen.
irgendwie kann ich mich aber nicht von ihm trennen. macht einfach zu viel spaß.


----------



## dukezoli (4. August 2016)

Hallo an Alle,
ich möchte euch um Eure Hilfe bitten. Ich bin ein neuer Nicoalai Besitzer
Ich habe auf ebay ein Nicolai Argon gekauft. Der Verkäufer hat gesagt das ist ein Nicolai Argon FR von Ende 2013, es wurde vom Händler aufgebaut und kurz als Vorführer gefahren.
Aber wenn ich richtig weiss, dann FR war in 2013 nicht mehr, nur AM. Sogar, bei meinem Rahmen fehlt das "Gusset"-Rohr bei Sitzrohr auch, also, hochwahrscheinlich das ist ein AM.

Ich möchte es nur wissen, weil ich eine andere Gabel einbauen möchte, aber ich weiss der maximale Federweg bei diesem Rahmen nicht. Weil, wenn ich richtig gesehen hat, es hängt von dem Baujahr.
Und ich bin schon gespannt, was für Rahmen konnte ich kafuen

Gestern habe ich einige Masse auf meinem Rahmen gemessen und das Ergebnis war sehr interessant:
- Tretlagerbreite 68mm -> Aber im 2013 und 2014 war es 73mm
- Sitzrohrüberstand: 25mm!! -> Im 2013 und 2014 war es 60mm, sogar war diese Messe nie so kurz bei normalen Argon...oder? Und warum so kurz?
- Oberrohrlänge: 585mm -> es war 610mm im 2013 und 2014
- Steuerrohrlänge: 125mm-> es war im 2013 und 2014 120mm
- Sitzrohr M-E: 430mm

Hier ist die Tabelle von Nicolai mit Gemotrie-Daten
http://www.nicolai-bicycles.com/shop/index.php/techsheet/


Könntet ihr bitte mir helfen bei der Feststellung des Baujahrs und des Typs (AM oder FR)?



Danke schön für Eure Hilfe im Voraus.
Viele Grüsse
Zoltan


----------



## wildbiker (4. August 2016)

Ist definitiv ein Argon AM, weil ich auch eins fahr, meins ist von 03/2013 und fahr mit 150 mm Magura Thor-Gabel. Zudem ist deins, wie meins Gates Belt ready, heißt Rahmendreieck lässt sich hinten öffnen...

Ein Argon FR ists definitiv nicht, im vergleich zum AM hattest da noch nicht soviel Schrittfreiheit...


----------



## Holland (4. August 2016)

Von der Konstruktion und den Bauteilen her ist das ein AM. Vom Foto her finde ich es aber vergleichsweise kurz und der Lenkwinkel sieht recht steil aus. Tretlager mit wenig Absenkung. Eher wie Geometrie vom FR. deswegen auch der komisch wirkende lange Vorbau. Tippe auf Custom-Geo.

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Ferkelmann (5. August 2016)

Denke auch,  irgendwas custommäßiges. Vielleicht ein CC mit AM-Gussets??
Merkwürdige Geo..
Die fehlenden Gussets am Sitzrohr deuten auf Größe S hin.


----------



## dukezoli (5. August 2016)

@wildbiker 
Danke für Deine Antwort, also ich kann eine 150mm Gabel auch benutzen.

@Holland 
Danke für Deine Antwort auch. Ja, hochwahrscheinlich hast Du Recht.  
"der Lenkwinkel sieht recht steil aus" ->interessant, früher habe ich es nicht bemerkt, aber ja...


----------



## chevioso (5. August 2016)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Die fehlenden Gussets am Sitzrohr deuten auf Größe S hin.


Bist Dir sicher?
Ich denke, dass das Argon Am von Haus aus auch in anderen Größen als S keine Sitzrohrgussets bekommt.

Wenn Holland recht hat... und ich glaube das hat er.. dann liegst Du wahrscheinlich mit 150mm Federweg auf der sicheren Seite.
Das Argon Fr 2012 hatte 120-150mm max Federweg mit einem LW von 68° und max. Gabellänge 540mm.
Das Argon Am 2013 hatte 150-160mm Federweg mit einem LW von 65°-65,7 und max. Gabellänge 545mm.


----------



## Ferkelmann (5. August 2016)

Nee, nicht mehr 
Hab ich wohl falsch in Erinnerung.


----------



## Holland (5. August 2016)

dukezoli schrieb:


> @wildbiker
> Danke für Deine Antwort, also ich kann eine 150mm Gabel auch benutzen.
> 
> @Holland
> ...



Was ist denn da jetzt für ne Gabel drin. Wie schon geschrieben wirkt das Tretlager schon recht hoch zu sein. Mit einer längeren Gabel wird das nicht besser....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dukezoli (5. August 2016)

Holland schrieb:


> Was ist denn da jetzt für ne Gabel drin. Wie schon geschrieben wirkt das Tretlager schon recht hoch zu sein. Mit einer längeren Gabel wird das nicht besser....


Momentan gibt es eine RockShox Revelation 426 140mm von 2008...also das sagst Du, keine Vorteile, wenn ich die Gabel auf eine 150mm wechsle?


----------



## Ferkelmann (5. August 2016)

Schreib doch mal Nicolai an und frag unter Angabe der Rahmennummer nach den Geodaten!?


----------



## Holland (5. August 2016)

dukezoli schrieb:


> Momentan gibt es eine RockShox Revelation 426 140mm von 2008...also das sagst Du, keine Vorteile, wenn ich die Gabel auf eine 150mm wechsle?



Wie hoch liegt das Tretlager vom Boden (Mitte Kurbelachse)?


----------



## dukezoli (5. August 2016)

Holland schrieb:


> Wie hoch liegt das Tretlager vom Boden (Mitte Kurbelachse)?


Das kann ich morgen früh messen...


----------



## dukezoli (5. August 2016)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Schreib doch mal Nicolai an und frag unter Angabe der Rahmennummer nach den Geodaten!?



Schon erledigt (ich habe die Rahmennummer und zwei Bilder von Nicolai auch geschickt):
_Hallo Zoltan

ist ein ARGON-AM , Bj kann ich nicht mehr herausfinden - 2013 könnte stimmen .

mfG

Hallo Zoltan
evtl. ist es ein Maßrahmen ?
Frag den Verkäufer - wir haben keine Daten mehr zu diesem Rahmen !
mfG
_
Sehr-sehr interessant, aus der Rahmennummer kann man bei Nicolai gar nichts herausfinden....


----------



## pratt (6. August 2016)

Vielleicht hat da keiner Zeit/Lust in den alten Ordner zu suchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dukezoli (6. August 2016)

pratt schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat da keiner Zeit/Lust in den alten Ordner zu suchen.


 Ja,ich bin 100% sicher


----------



## dukezoli (6. August 2016)

Holland schrieb:


> Wie hoch liegt das Tretlager vom Boden (Mitte Kurbelachse)?


----------



## dukezoli (6. August 2016)

Von Boden bis mitte Tretlager: 336mm


----------



## wolfi_1 (10. August 2016)

Irgendwie passt das alles nicht zusammen. Das sieht aus wie die Geo meines alten Argon FR mit dem Rohrsatz des AM.
Was ist das für eine Gabel ? 
(Typ + Federweg)

Lg
Wolfgang


----------



## dukezoli (10. August 2016)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Irgendwie passt das alles nicht zusammen. Das sieht aus wie die Geo meines alten Argon FR mit dem Rohrsatz des AM.
> Was ist das für eine Gabel ?
> (Typ + Federweg)
> 
> ...


Ja, Du hast Recht. Ich habe die Geometridaten mit FR vergleichen und es scheint wie ein FR (mit AM Steuerrohr), aber der Sitzrohrüberstand ist sehr kurz, wie bei dem Rahmen von Frank Schneider....schau diese Maschine von Frank
http://www.trailtech.de/blog/hausmesse-impressionen/img_4689/
oder hier:
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/y8/nt/y8nt424mcakf/large_Eurobike_2012_Nicolai_-_3963.jpg?0

Die Gabel ist eine RS Revelation 426 140mm

VG
Zoltan


----------



## Holland (10. August 2016)

Ich denke auch, das ist ein FR. Mit nem geküzten Custom-Sitzrohr.
Das Steuerrohr gab es AFAIK nicht am AM. Das ist ein tapered Cone-Head mit externen Schalen. 

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## dukezoli (10. August 2016)

Holland schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, das ist ein FR. Mit nem geküzten Custom-Sitzrohr.
> Das Steuerrohr gab es AFAIK nicht am AM. Das ist ein tapered Cone-Head mit externen Schalen.
> 
> Gruss
> Holland.


Hmmm, Du hast gute Augen ich habe diese Steuerohr+Steuerlager Unterschied nicht gesehen...


----------



## Holland (10. August 2016)

Iss ja egal, was das un auch ist. Es ist Deins und es ist ein N.
Längere Federgabel würde ich nicht reinbauen. 
Aber mach' Dich mal an das Schlauch- und Kabelgewirr ran.

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## wildbiker (10. August 2016)

Holland schrieb:


> Was ist denn da jetzt für ne Gabel drin. Wie schon geschrieben wirkt das Tretlager schon recht hoch zu sein. Mit einer längeren Gabel wird das nicht besser....


 
Ich habe aktuell eine Magura Thor 150 mm drin... 

Weiß jemand ob eine 160mm Gabel auch reinpassen würde? Einbauhöhe ist ja maßgebend??


----------



## dukezoli (10. August 2016)

Holland schrieb:


> Iss ja egal, was das un auch ist. Es ist Deins und es ist ein N.
> Längere Federgabel würde ich nicht reinbauen.
> Aber mach' Dich mal an das Schlauch- und Kabelgewirr ran.
> 
> ...


Ja igentlich egal Wunderschön und die Geometrie ist unglablich bequem für mich.
Na ja, Gewirr wird auflösen, aber ich werde hochwahrscheinlich ein Rohloff Hinterrad einbauen, deswegen wurde es noch nicht aufgeräumt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holland (11. August 2016)

Bremsleitungen kürzen und den Sattelstützenzug über das Unterrohr führen würde schon ein besseres Bild geben.

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## dukezoli (11. August 2016)

Holland schrieb:


> Bremsleitungen kürzen und den Sattelstützenzug über das Unterrohr führen würde schon ein besseres Bild geben.
> 
> Gruss
> Holland.


Ok


----------



## neurofibrill (11. August 2016)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Ich habe aktuell eine Magura Thor 150 mm drin...
> 
> Weiß jemand ob eine 160mm Gabel auch reinpassen würde? Einbauhöhe ist ja maßgebend??



ja klar! das argon am ist für 150/160 mm gabeln konzipiert. steht auch so (mit der entsprechenden einbauhöhe max) im data sheet auf der N HP.


----------



## Ferkelmann (11. August 2016)

Hatten die letzten FR denn schon das Gates Link?


----------



## dukezoli (11. August 2016)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Hatten die letzten FR denn schon das Gates Link?


In 2010 ist FR mit Gates:
http://2009.nicolai.net/products_de/e-frames/e-argon-fr.html


----------



## Holland (11. August 2016)

neurofibrill schrieb:


> ja klar! das argon am ist für 150/160 mm gabeln konzipiert. steht auch so (mit der entsprechenden einbauhöhe max) im data sheet auf der N HP.



Wir haben mehrheitlich beschlossen, dass es kein AM ist. 
Deswegen ist 150mm wohl obere Kante.

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## der-gute (11. August 2016)

ich würde mich bei Nicolai nicht mit der Aussage "ham keine Daten mehr" abspeisen lassen.

Das geht einfach nicht, das muss irgendwo liegen.
Ziemlich ernüchternder Support.
Ich will Moritz und Franzi zurück


----------



## wildbiker (11. August 2016)

Wie Franzi und Moritz nicht mehr bei Nicolai..  Was machen die beiden jetzt?


----------



## trailterror (11. August 2016)

Ach, franzi auch net mehr da...

Moritz war echt ein sehr netter, sympathischer und kompetenter kerl!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (13. August 2016)

Holland schrieb:


> Wir haben mehrheitlich beschlossen, dass es kein AM ist.
> Deswegen ist 150mm wohl obere Kante.
> 
> Gruss
> Holland.


Das FR war von der Geo her auf Gabeln mit 508mm ausgelegt.

Die alte Pike U-Turn 95-140 war 520mm. Etwas runtergdreht hat die perfekt gepasst.

Mehr als 520mm Einbaulänge würde ich nicht machen. Schon weil das Tretlager dann zu hoch liegt.

Lg
Wolfgang


----------



## wolfi_1 (13. August 2016)

Siehe auch:

https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub...xazA4dHc&hl=de&single=true&gid=37&output=html

540mm sind zwar zugelassen,  sowas passt aber besser zur heutigen AM geo.

Hatte das Fr 4 Jahre und jetzt ein AM. (Alles in der neuen Trend Laufradgrösse 26")

Lg
Wolfgang


----------



## reflux (1. September 2016)

So, wenn ich schon mal Bilder machen sollen sie auch überall zu sehen sein.
Goodbye Nicolai, Goodbye Pinion


----------



## Freeerider81 (6. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

Wenn jemand sein altes Argon AM 26" in Größe M los werden will, Ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach so einem Rahmen.


----------



## guru39 (6. September 2016)

ist das S?


----------



## wildbiker (6. September 2016)

Is das nich die Bude von der eurobike, wenn ja, stand dort ne s rum...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (6. September 2016)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Is das nich die Bude von der eurobike, wenn ja, stand dort ne s rum...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk




jep... kannste bestimmt kaufen


----------



## Ferkelmann (18. September 2016)

Holland schrieb:


> Wir haben mehrheitlich beschlossen, dass es kein AM ist.
> Deswegen ist 150mm wohl obere Kante.
> 
> Gruss
> Holland.



Versucht wohl trotzdem jemand, es als AM an den Mann zu bringen 
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...tail-freeride-enduro-gates/521740098-217-8426


----------



## exscade- (5. Oktober 2016)

guru39 schrieb:


> jep... kannste bestimmt kaufen



Genau so würde mein aktuelles Traumbike aussehen, ein richtig feines Teil, aber wie das mit Träumen so ist.... vielleicht wirds ja nächstes Jahr mal was


----------



## LTB (17. Mai 2017)

Ich grab hier mal den Thread aus.
Hat jmd ein aktuelles Argon AM in L im Raum Mittelhessen und Umgebung was ich mal probe sitzen könnte?
Über eine PN würde ich mich freuen


----------



## LTB (21. Mai 2017)

Danke an alle PNs 
und ein besonderer Dank an @tomschuh 
L passt sehr gut ...


----------



## juergets (18. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen
Ich möchte mir für den Winter ein Argon AM aufbauen. Beim Ion 16 27,5" fahre ich ein L. auf der Homepage  kommt man zur Zeit nicht an die Techsheets von 2016 ran, deshalb die Frage.
Danke
Jürg


----------



## Helius-FR (18. Oktober 2017)

juergets schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Ich möchte mir für den Winter ein Argon AM aufbauen. Beim Ion 16 27,5" fahre ich ein L. auf der Homepage  kommt man zur Zeit nicht an die Techsheets von 2016 ran, deshalb die Frage.
> Danke
> Jürg


Welche Frage ?


----------



## juergets (18. Oktober 2017)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Welche Frage ?


Sorry jetzt sehe ich, dass die Tastatur die Frage verschluckt hat. Wäre beim Argon am das L auch die richtige Grösse, oder hat wer das Techsheet des ion16 27,5 präsent, dann könnte ich selbst nachschauen.


----------



## Helius-FR (18. Oktober 2017)

Nicht ganz Aktuell aber vielleicht Hilft es ja ?!


----------



## juergets (18. Oktober 2017)

Danke für die Hilfe, aber ich brauche das techsheet des Ion 16 von 2016.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (18. Oktober 2017)

juergets schrieb:


> Danke für die Hilfe, aber ich brauche das techsheet des Ion 16 von 2016.



Mist. Falsch gelesen.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (18. Oktober 2017)

*TADA*


----------



## juergets (18. Oktober 2017)

Super!! Danke!


----------



## pratt (19. Oktober 2017)

Ich fahre ein ArgonAM von 2015 und ein ION16 von 2014, beide in der Größe L. Ich sitze gefühlt ziemlich identisch auf beiden.


----------



## juergets (19. Oktober 2017)

pratt schrieb:


> Ich fahre ein ArgonAM von 2015 und ein ION16 von 2014, beide in der Größe L. Ich sitze gefühlt ziemlich identisch auf beiden.


Danke! Ich habe mal die Geometriedaten studiert, das Ion 16 2017 ist etwas länger als das Argon Am, beide in L. Da ich das Ion bei meiner Körpergrösse von 188 als an der unteren Grenze erfahre, müsste ich vielleicht eher das XL nehmen beim Argon. Wie gross bist du und wie ist deine Schrittlänge?


----------



## pratt (20. Oktober 2017)

183 cm SL 89 cm. 
Ich denke mit XL machst Du nichts falsch.


----------



## mhubig (27. Oktober 2017)

Zum Geometrie vergleichen gibt hier 'ne nette Page: https://www.geometrygeeks.bike/search?q=brand:Nicolai


----------



## 19chris84 (10. November 2017)

Hey

Hat schon jemand ein 26" argon AM mit slidern mit nem 27.5" LRS gefahren? Vorne mit ner 140er Gabel sollte ja in etwa 26" mit 160mm entsprechen. Tretlager kommt hat etwas höher. Platz sollte dank der slider ja sein. Zumindest in mittlerer-hintere Position.

Hat da jemand vielleicht Erfahrungen?

Danke in voraus

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Chris


----------



## Holland (11. November 2017)

19chris84 schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Hat schon jemand ein 26" argon AM mit slidern mit nem 27.5" LRS gefahren? Vorne mit ner 140er Gabel sollte ja in etwa 26" mit 160mm entsprechen. Tretlager kommt hat etwas höher. Platz sollte dank der slider ja sein. Zumindest in mittlerer-hintere Position.
> 
> ...



Ja. Allerdings nur mit 2.0 Zoll Strassenreifen. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, dann war es am Yoke der Sitzstreben schon recht knapp in der Höhe. Mit breiteren Stollenreifen kommt schnell die Sinnfrage auf.

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 19chris84 (11. November 2017)

Okay danke. Wollte nur Mal fragen ob es möglich ist. Ob das Sinn macht weiß ich auch noch nicht


----------



## Martin1508 (1. Dezember 2017)

Moin, wenn jemand ein AM 27,5” in Medium bzw Large zum Verkauf hat, einfach mal bei mir melden. VG Martin


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Veggieknödel (6. Dezember 2017)

Hallo,  ich suche ein Argon für 29, in L oder xl!


----------



## JohVir (19. Januar 2018)

Veggieknödel schrieb:


> Hallo,  ich suche ein Argon für 29, in L oder xl!



Ich hab ein RoCC in L und 29“ abzugeben.


----------

